#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Behringer X32

## AH

Kijk nu word het ook leuk voor de kleine portomonee.

BEHRINGER: X32

Nu nog ff een Midas sticker regelen en het feest is compleet. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

Yes; als eerste schieten is leuk.

Goede zet om de digitale markt open te breken. De acceptatie begint onder aan de ladder zegt men wel eens. Of positioneert Behr zicht hier hoger?

Nette specs:

AES/EBU out; nice
USB WAV recorder; niks nieuws onder de zon maar toch netjes
Adjustable line delays on in-outputs; handig!
FW/USB card recording optie
Digitale snake optie

Lol @ no confusing menu's; dat is toch een vrij subjectief argument  :Big Grin: 

En een grote designflaw: 6 aux sends; ok ik snap wel dat behringer zich op een ander martksegment richt maar doe dan op z'n minst een poging om de oude Yamaha's van hun troon te stoten; een 01V96 heeft er 8

Edit: Na bekendmaking voor het publiek dus toch 16 bus sends dus dat valt positief uit!

----------


## frederic

Ze kunnen niet aan presonus (ook in die prijsklasse)

----------


## vasco

De Presonius StudioLive die in de buurt komt kost 3200 euro voor 24 kanalen/4 bussen en geen mogelijkheid tot digitale slang. Denk dat Behringer juist in deze prijsklasse best met een aardig apparaat kan gaan komen welke hier de concurrentie aan kan. Zeker tegen bovengenoemde voor een voorgenomen prijs rond de 2500 euro met 32 kanalen/16 bussen. Helaas hebben ze dan inderdaad wel weer 4 auxen minder. Laten we het eens afwachten want bij voorbaat schieten op Behringer is wel makkelijk...

48-channel "digital snake" via ultra-low latency AES-50 ports, lees ik hier een link naar de mogelijkheid een Midas DL251 aan te sluiten (The DL251 is a 5U fixed configuration I/O unit with 48 mic/line inputs and 16 mic/line outputs). Hier zou de overname van Midas wel eens een interessante ontwikkeling kunnen geven.

----------


## frederic

> De Presonius StudioLive die in de buurt komt kost 3200 euro voor 24 kanalen/4 bussen en geen mogelijkheid tot digitale slang. Denk dat Behringer juist in deze prijsklasse best met een aardig apparaat kan gaan komen welke hier de concurrentie aan kan. Zeker tegen bovengenoemde voor een voorgenomen prijs rond de 2500 euro met 32 kanalen/16 bussen. Helaas hebben ze dan inderdaad wel weer 4 auxen minder. Laten we het eens afwachten want bij voorbaat schieten op Behringer is wel makkelijk...
> 
> 48-channel "digital snake" via ultra-low latency AES-50 ports, lees ik hier een link naar de mogelijkheid een Midas DL251 aan te sluiten (The DL251 is a 5U fixed configuration I/O unit with 48 mic/line inputs and 16 mic/line outputs). Hier zou de overname van Midas wel eens een interessante ontwikkeling kunnen geven.



Als het met de "befaamde" Behringer preamps en faders zal zijn, hod ik mijn hart vast.

----------


## vasco

> Als het met de "befaamde" Behringer preamps en faders zal zijn, hod ik mijn hart vast.



En dit bedoelde ik met bij voorbaat schieten zonder enige kennis. Laten we het nu gewoon eens afwachten.

Ik ben ook geen Behringer fan maar ik denk wel dat ze hier potentie kunnen hebben in een bepaald segment van de markt. Zeker als je het tweede deel van wat ik schreef onder ogen houd. Denk niet dat daar de door jouw genoemde Behringer pre-amps in zitten namelijk.

----------


## frederic

Denk eigenlijk niet dat zij gaan investeren in nieuwe betere preamps.
Of het zouden er moeten zijn van Midas overnemen.

----------


## vasco

> Denk eigenlijk niet dat zij gaan investeren in nieuwe betere preamps.
> Of het zouden er moeten zijn van Midas overnemen.



Laat maar, je kent de Midas DL251/DL451 niet merk ik al en daardoor mis je denk ik het geheel waar ik naar verwijs.

----------


## frederic

> Laat maar, je kent de Midas DL251/DL451 niet merk ik al en daardoor mis je denk ik het geheel waar ik naar verwijs.



Denk niet dat ze zomaar eersteklas remotepreamps gaan compatibel maken met Behringer. Ze gaan toch de midascontrolers niet in de prak rijden?

----------


## sparky

We gaan het zien, de DDX3216 was een goed ding voor het geld, maar dat van die 6 auxen is idd wel jammer. Op een 01V96 zijn die 8 auxen al snel op. En hier houd het met 4 monitorgroepjes en 2 effectjes al weer op, daar zit je zelfs in de meest simpele situaties al snel aan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ze lichten alvast een tipje van de sluier op om reacties uit de markt te peilen, kans zal dus best groot zijn dat de 6 auxen naar 8 of meer uitgebreid worden.
Los van de twijfelachtige kwaliteit missen ze met 6 auxen echt de boot.

----------


## BJD

*gismodus aan*
Misschien zijn die 6 auxen wel enkel monitorauxen. En heeft dat ding voor z'n effect sends apparte bussen. Of er ontbreekt een "1" op de productsheet en zijn er er "perongeluk" 16.

6 auxen incl FX sends is niet geheel realistisch

----------


## vasco

> Denk niet dat ze zomaar eersteklas remotepreamps gaan compatibel maken met Behringer. Ze gaan toch de midascontrolers niet in de prak rijden?



Als ze het officiële AES-50 protocol inbakken dan kan je er elke AES-50 pre-amp aanhangen die je wilt. Of deze nu van Midas of  Lynx Studio is doet er verder niet toe.

BJD geeft het eigenlijk al aan, dit topic zal op dit moment vooral gissen zijn.

----------


## @lex

> *gismodus aan*
> Misschien zijn die 6 auxen wel enkel monitorauxen. En heeft dat ding voor z'n effect sends apparte bussen. Of er ontbreekt een "1" op de productsheet en zijn er er "perongeluk" 16.
> 
> 6 auxen incl FX sends is niet geheel realistisch



Das precies wat ik dacht: alles is in veelvouden van 8 opgezet. Waarom dan niet de Auxen... Zou wel slordig zijn om een 1-tje te vergeten, hoewel ze de foto van de imitatie multipar ook onderste boven in het boekje hadden staan...

http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHUP1200

@lex

----------


## Lala

> Als het met de "befaamde" Behringer preamps en faders zal zijn, hod ik mijn hart vast.



Wat ik zo mooi vind, haal eens een PM1D of een PM5D uit elkaar. Een collega op klus vertelde laatst dat de pre amps van de DDX3216 dezelfde zijn als Yamaha gebruikt voor deze 2 tafels... En na vergelijken, verrek.......

----------


## SPS

> Wat ik zo mooi vind, haal eens een PM1D of een PM5D uit elkaar. Een collega op klus vertelde laatst dat de pre amps van de DDX3216 dezelfde zijn als Yamaha gebruikt voor deze 2 tafels... En na vergelijken, verrek.......



 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Lachu met de critici :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Paul

----------


## cobi

> Als ze het officiële AES-50 protocol inbakken dan kan je er elke AES-50 pre-amp aanhangen die je wilt. Of deze nu van Midas of  Lynx Studio is doet er verder niet toe.
> 
> BJD geeft het eigenlijk al aan, dit topic zal op dit moment vooral gissen zijn.



Alleen staat je setje dan natuurlijk niet meer in verhouding. Ik weet nit wat de preamps van midas kosten. Ik gok op een factor 10 duurder. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe die x32 klinkt maar als je 30000 euro te besteden hebt voor preamps en een tafel kies je niet voor behringer met lynx of midas preamps/ convertors.

Preamps zijn trouwens niet het enige onderdeel wat een tafel goed klinkend en betrouwbaar maken.

----------


## frederic

> Wat ik zo mooi vind, haal eens een PM1D of een PM5D uit elkaar. Een collega op klus vertelde laatst dat de pre amps van de DDX3216 dezelfde zijn als Yamaha gebruikt voor deze 2 tafels... En na vergelijken, verrek.......



Regent het binnen bij jou? 
En je kunt dat zomaar op het zicht zien?  :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa

Gezien op de NAMM

Behringer heeft nu z'n eerste digi mixer i.s.m enkele heren van KLARK TECNIK en MIDAS op de markt gezet.

Prijs vanaf $2500,00 dollar ( ongeveer 1857,49 EURO)

Zeker een geduchte concurrent voor de presonus, deze is 24 kanalen en geen gemotoriseerde faders kost ons US$ 2100,00 excl. FC

Zal het een degelijk/goed/betrouwbaar product worden?
Ik ga deze snel bestellen om te testen in het wild... :Big Grin: 

Dave

----------


## Watt Xtra

Over die auxen, 6 is niet bijsterveel, maar volgens mij zitten er 8 fxen in het apparaat welke geheel "vrij" routbaar zijn en dan op max 8 fx terug komen. zie: 
Virtual FX rack with 8 FX slots

Het apparaat ziet er ook een beetje uit als een Roland VMC7200, deze heeft dan wel 12 aux bussen, maar ook verdeeld in 2 lagen. 

En of het wat is, tja... Behringer heeft zelf zn glazen ingegooit door een tijdje echt heel veel troep op de markt te brengen. Dus mensen hebben al snel een vooroordeel bij het zien van dit merk, en ook wel een beetje terecht.  Zal heel lang duren voor dit een klein beetje geaccepteerd zal worden indien het ook daadwerkelijk iets is.

----------


## frederic

Gebruiken ze nog lood in hun componenten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

ik vind het wel een spectaculaire ontwikkeling.
En als ik het afzet tegen de phonic en de presonus dan zitten ze wel aardig op de bal. Vrijwel alle verzamelde wensen van de kleine gebruikers zitten hier op. Voor het juiste prijspunt.  :Smile: 

inderdaad, betrouwbaarheid is de grote vraag. Maar als je een tweedehands spirit in kist achterin je bus mikt heb je voor 400 euro een backupplan....
Ben je nog steeds goedkoper uit dan een 01V96. 

Aan de layout van het model en de naamvoering te zien, verwacht ik ook nog wel een rackmount X16 in de lijst zodra de X32 een half jaar te koop is trouwens....

Ik denk dat je als act eerst een half jaartje ermee in de oefenruimte moet werken. En als dat een beetje betrouwbaar blijkt. En er zijn wat software updates dan kun je een enorme berg techniek eruit kiepen.

Het is nu wel de tijd aan het worden om je excess randapparatuur op marktplaats te gaan zetten. instap modellen compressors en gates ga je langzamerhand echt niet meer voor een goede prijs kwijtraken.  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Er zitten hier veel goedgelovige mensen blijkbaar.
Mensen die denken dat het mogelijk is een systeem van normaal rond de 10.000 - 15.000 te gaan bouwen voor 2500, en dat het kwalitatief nog eens goed is ook.

Presonus studiolive heeft duidelijk aanwijsbare punten waarom het goedkoop is (zoals geen ADAT, geen automatische faders en uitbreidingssloten).

----------


## Big Bang

> Er zitten hier veel goedgelovige mensen blijkbaar.
> Mensen die denken dat het mogelijk is een systeem van normaal rond de 10.000 - 15.000 te gaan bouwen voor 2500, en dat het kwalitatief nog eens goed is ook.



Ik denk dat het een veilige veronderstelling is dat de meeste mensen hier sceptisch genoeg over zijn. Echter is alles wat je nu al zeg over kwaliteit pure speculatie. Gewoon dat ding afwachten en met een even kritische blik bekijken als bij andere mengtafels. Vergeet niet dat ze inmiddels de kennis in huis hebben om er een leuk product van te maken, de ontwikkeling heeft voor een groot deel al plaatsgevonden.

----------


## bones2001

Ach, laten we maar gewoon afwachten wat het wordt.
De DDX3216 was voor het geld best een heel goed ding, en klonk toch
echt een heel stuk beter als de eerste generatie Yamaha digimixers.
En door het samengaan met Midas en consorten ben ik toch wel heel benieuwd wat hier gaat uitrollen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er zitten hier veel goedgelovige mensen blijkbaar.
> Mensen die denken dat het mogelijk is een systeem van normaal rond de 10.000 - 15.000 te gaan bouwen voor 2500, en dat het kwalitatief nog eens goed is ook.



Dat zou inderdaad moeten kunnen, bedenk dat een heel groot deel van de prijs zit in de ontwikkelingskosten. Deze eerste generaties digitale consoles zijn voor een groot deel gebaseerd op nieuwe ontwikkelingen, op een zeker moment zijn die terug verdiend en zou de prijs sterk kunnen dalen. De volgende generaties zijn min of meer doorontwikkelingen van de huidige technieken en daardoor minder kostbaar. Een digitaal console is ook niet vergelijkbaar met een analoog console, wil je bij de eerste een extra optie dan is dat een kwestie van software aanpassen, dit zijn eenmalige ontwikkelings kosten. Bij een analoog console is het een kwestie van hardware toevoegen, behalve eenmalige ontwikkelingskosten worden de productiekosten per console ook hoger.

----------


## showband

de software en dergelijke hebben ze met hun vorige digimixer al gedaan. Daarnaast hebben ze al jaren digi effecten, toonregelingen en systeemcontrollers gemaakt. Veel terug te verdienen aan research hoeven ze niet per se in dit geval. (Dat is met soundcraft en midas en dergelijke door de aard van de firma vele malen groter geweest. Die moesten een compleet nieuw metier gaan opzetten.... Behringer en yamaha zijn meters gaan maken in de breedte en beschikken dus al over techniek en bestaande ontwerpen in huis)

De hardware van zo een digi-mixer is amper duurder dan die van een analoge tafel.

-zelfde kast
-zelfde hoeveelheid componenten.
-zelfde hoeveelheid connectors
-minder maar duurdere potmeters

enige verschil is een jetser van een processor. wat geheugen en een display. Maar die koop je in het groot ook voor 250 euro wel in.

Kortom ik zie niet in waarom een instap digimixer met deze features die je in het groot gaat produceren niet voor de prijs van een instap analoge mixer zou kunnen. Met vergelijkbare kwaliteit. Over een paar jaar zelfs goedkoper.

De clou bij behringer is meestal het DOA en "zelfmoord met meeneming van tweeters" kansje geweest. Hoewel voor mij ze niet markant onbetrouwbaarder zijn dan identiek geprijsde apparatuur van yamaha of soundcraft in dezelfde prijsklasse. Terwijl die nog analoge techniek gebruiken. Het probleem zit em in de 32 kanaals dingen voor 400 euro van behringer.

Wij hebben ook met soundcrafts vreselijke overlijdensgevallen gehad. Zelfs met B200's en die hebben misschien nog de allerbeste reputatie voor degelijkheid.

Wat ik zeg. Na de eerste bugfixes en een testperiode schaf je een backupmixer erbij aan voor achterin de bus en dan vind ik het risico aanvaardbaar voor al die bruiloften en partijenbandjes. En op een bedrijfsfeest of ander duurbetaald ding, dan huur je toch wel een duurder niveau.

----------


## vasco

> Alleen staat je setje dan natuurlijk niet meer in verhouding. Ik weet nit wat de preamps van midas kosten. Ik gok op een factor 10 duurder. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe die x32 klinkt maar als je 30000 euro te besteden hebt voor preamps en een tafel kies je niet voor behringer met lynx of midas preamps/ convertors.
> 
> Preamps zijn trouwens niet het enige onderdeel wat een tafel goed klinkend en betrouwbaar maken.



Ben ik helemaal met je eens en ik zou deze combi zelf ook niet maken. Het ging mij om het AES-50 protocol dat ze in deze Behringer stoppen en te wijzen op de mogelijkheden, meer bedoel ik niet.




> Er zitten hier veel goedgelovige mensen blijkbaar. bla, bla, bla...



Heb het idee dat jij alleen denkt in grote namen/producties. Denk eens aan al die bands in o.a. het amateur... (zie Showband hierboven).

Je houd hier altijd mensen die schieten om het schieten. Ik verwacht echt niet dat deze Behringer mixer een concurrent wordt voor de grote(re) tafels bij serieuze klussen.

----------


## salsa

Laat nu de preamps gewoon een stukje electronica zijn, wat misschien maar 0.01 euro cent kost...En wat er volop te verkrijgen is en dat zit wel goed bij de grotere jongens..

Dave

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik verwacht echt niet dat deze Behringer mixer een concurrent wordt voor de grote(re) tafels bij serieuze klussen.



Nee natuurlijk niet, ze zijn niet voor niets eigenaar van midas geworden. En daar kunnen ze dan heel veel ervaring en techniek voor zo'n mixer vandaan halen. Midas mensen verzinnen het (en hun doelgroep betaald dat voornamelijk) en behringer mensen kijken hoe ver ze het uit kunnen kleden zonder teveel in te leveren op performance. Op het moment dat de behringer een serieuze concurrent van de midas wordt, dan foppen ze zichzelf...

----------


## Rieske

In dit filmpje toont men de achterkant met 16 xlr outputs en wordt op 2.29 min. toch wel degelijk gesproken over *16 aux sends.* 

YouTube - NAMM 2011 - BEHRINGER Digital Mixer, the new X32

De indeling ziet er overzichtelijk en doordacht uit. Er is echt goed over nagedacht. Leuke feature is de usb multi-tracking; 32 kanalen opname op een usb drive. Daarnaast komt er in de toekomst een personal monitoringsystem. Ik wordt stiekem toch wel heel  :Smile:  van deze demonstratie.

----------


## djspeakertje

Jups, en ook over 16 Mixbusses. Waarschijnlijk zijn die twee hetzelfde en kan je naast de 8 DCA's die 16 mixbussen gebruiken om ofwel een auxmix of een subgroep (al dan niet met uitgang) op te zetten. Zo heb je effectief 6 auxen, 8 FX processoren en nog 16 mixbussen die zowel Aux als subgroep kunnen zijn.

Als het ding inderdaad doet wat de mensen van Behringer zeggen, is hij bijna perfect, als ie nou ook nog Neutriks krijgt...  


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

Zouden onze limburgers hier ook nog iets aan ontwikkelt hebben?

----------


## Rieske

> Zouden onze limburgers hier ook nog iets aan ontwikkelt hebben?



Off topic: Je bedoelt Technica del Arte ? Die zijn nu voornamelijk met Luci bezig.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Jups, en ook over 16 Mixbusses. Waarschijnlijk zijn die twee hetzelfde en kan je naast de 8 DCA's die 16 mixbussen gebruiken om ofwel een auxmix of een subgroep (al dan niet met uitgang) op te zetten. 
> 
> Daan



Een DCA is heel iets anders als een subgroep.
Met een DCA regel je slechts de versterking van de toegewezen kanalen.

----------


## frederic

> Jups, en ook over 16 Mixbusses. Waarschijnlijk zijn die twee hetzelfde en kan je naast de 8 DCA's die 16 mixbussen gebruiken om ofwel een auxmix of een subgroep (al dan niet met uitgang) op te zetten. Zo heb je effectief 6 auxen, 8 FX processoren en nog 16 mixbussen die zowel Aux als subgroep kunnen zijn.
> 
> Als het ding inderdaad doet wat de mensen van Behringer zeggen, is hij bijna perfect, *als ie nou ook nog Neutriks krijgt*... 
> 
> 
> Daan



Dat is nu net het probleem met Behringer.

----------


## Hansound

> Dat is nu net het probleem met Behringer.



Ik zou er 2 kopen voor de zekerheid, das nog een koopje
Mocht je problemen krijgen op een klus,   even mn spare mixer pakken zeg je tegen je opdrachtgever....    :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik moet zeggen dat ik best wel onder de indruk ben van het apparaat, er is echt overal aan gedacht. Lijkt simpel te bedienen, zowel met conventionele multi als digisnake te gebruiken, 8 31 bands EQ's, 8 effecten en multitrack recorder.
Als de betrouwbaarheid en klank goed zijn dan is het een super apparaat.

----------


## Big Bang

De kwaliteit van de behringer galm waar ik ooit mee heb gewerkt was nou niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven. Hoe zouden de effecten in deze mixer klinken?

Ach what the hell, voor dit geld is nog niet eens echt een minpunt te noemen als je een ander galmpje mee moet nemen. Het zelfde geldt natuurlijk voor een eventuele andere preamp voor de zang oid.

----------


## showband

als de betrouwbaarheid en klank hetzelfde is als hun vorige digimixer is het al een goede deal voor dat geld.

Kommop een full-on *32* kanaals digimixer met motorized faders en alle features van soundcraft en A&H *voor 2400-dollar*?

Wat koop je tweedehands digitaal voor dat geld? 

Je kan er in ieder geval niet omheen. Het is dirt cheap. En weer meer bands zijn in staat om tot een tamelijk hoog niveau economisch goed onderbouwd een eigen installatie te kopen. Dus als verhuurder moet je echt goed naar je marktpositie en je inventaris kijken waar je toegevoegde waarde zit! Dit soort dingen gaan in ieder geval de afschrijvingen van 02R96 en consorten veeeeel pijn doen. De randapparatuur tweedehands prijzen pijn doen. Kleine opnameverhuursetjes overbodig maken. 

Waar raak je een oude 40 kanaals console nog kwijt? Nu al nergens meer. Zelfs de instapgebruiker slaat die stap over!

Als je in het bandsegment zit met een conventionele 24 kanaals soundcraft, DBX klasse effectrek, 4 kanaaltjes monitoring dan moet je echt NU handelen! Veel forummers zijn al overduidelijk hiermee bezig. Dat zie aan threads als roland v/s yamaha digi enzo. Maar ik zie best een grote groep verhuurders die de kat uit de boom kijken. De gaan m.i. dezelfde kant op als de demostudio's gegaan zijn. Die zijn ook uitgedund tot een fractie van de business.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeet alleen niet dat deze prijs nog wel zonder digisnake is, ben erg benieuwd wat die gaat kosten.
En of die compatible is met bijvoorbeeld de Roland.

----------


## showband

> Vergeet alleen niet dat deze prijs nog wel zonder digisnake is, ben erg benieuwd wat die gaat kosten.
> En of die compatible is met bijvoorbeeld de Roland.



digisnake zit er op.

Klark technic standaard. Er komen remote boxen.... Luister de video op youtube

En er is een systeem bij te koop zoals aviom/roland heeft.
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/P16-M.aspx
YouTube - NAMM 2011 - POWERPLAY Personal Monitoring System

ik ben echt shocked hoe snel het ineens gaat! (en blij als inhurende partij van audio  :Wink:  )

----------


## Big Bang

> Als je in het bandsegment zit met een conventionele 24 kanaals soundcraft, DBX klasse effectrek, 4 kanaaltjes monitoring dan moet je echt NU handelen! Veel forummers zijn al overduidelijk hiermee bezig. Dat zie aan threads als roland v/s yamaha digi enzo. Maar ik zie best een grote groep verhuurders die de kat uit de boom kijken. De gaan m.i. dezelfde kant op als de demostudio's gegaan zijn. Die zijn ook uitgedund tot een fractie van de business.



Dat is precies de reden dat ik alleen een klein live rack zelf heb en een grote set-up al een tijdje inhuur. Voor een klein live rack is het voordeel van digitaal niet zo groot (compact is het al redelijk, 12 kanaals multi is niet zo zwaar etc) en daar staat tegenover dat iedereen die zichzelf geluidstechnicus noemt met dat rackje overweg kan.

Wat me opvalt is dat je, met de compactheid en prijsgunstigheid van de digitafels, je steeds meer freelance geluidsmannen hebt die hun eigen tafel meenemen, zoals dat ook bij licht-techs wel eens gebeurt.

----------


## Big Bang

> digisnake zit er op.



Niet standaard:




> 48-channel "digital snake" via ultra-low latency AES50 ports*
> 
> *These features are optional and not automatically included. The AES50  trademark is property of the Audio Engineering Society, NY

----------


## Rieske

> De kwaliteit van de behringer galm waar ik ooit mee heb gewerkt was nou niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven. Hoe zouden de effecten in deze mixer klinken?



Ik zou zowiezo mijn Lexicon's blijven gebruiken. Niet iedere fabrikant van digitale tafels bied voor mij de goede effecten, zelfs Yamaha niet...

De verwachte verkoopprijzen van het monitorsysteem:

POWERPLAY P16-I (Input module) - $499.99
POWERPLAY P16-M (Personal Mixer) - $399.99
POWERPLAY 16 P1-D (Distributor) - $299.99

----------


## djspeakertje

> Een DCA is heel iets anders als een subgroep.
> Met een DCA regel je slechts de versterking van de toegewezen kanalen.



Dat klopt, maar dat staat er ook :Wink: . Ik bedoelde dat de auxen werden verward met de mixbusses.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk ook dat er wel degelijk 16 auxen op zitten, in het filmpje wordt dat ook gezegd en gezien het feit dat er 16 outputs aanwezig zijn.

----------


## Hansound

> als de betrouwbaarheid en klank hetzelfde is als hun vorige digimixer is het al een goede deal voor dat geld.
> 
> Kommop een full-on *32* kanaals digimixer met motorized faders en alle features van soundcraft en A&H *voor 2400-dollar*?
> 
> Wat koop je tweedehands digitaal voor dat geld? 
> 
> Je kan er in ieder geval niet omheen. Het is dirt cheap. En weer meer bands zijn in staat om tot een tamelijk hoog niveau economisch goed onderbouwd een eigen installatie te kopen. Dus als verhuurder moet je echt goed naar je marktpositie en je inventaris kijken waar je toegevoegde waarde zit! Dit soort dingen gaan in ieder geval de afschrijvingen van 02R96 en consorten veeeeel pijn doen. De randapparatuur tweedehands prijzen pijn doen. Kleine opnameverhuursetjes overbodig maken. 
> 
> Waar raak je een oude 40 kanaals console nog kwijt? Nu al nergens meer. Zelfs de instapgebruiker slaat die stap over!
> ...



Je loopt wel wat hard van stapel,
weet je al hoe het apparaat klinkt ?
En hoe betrouwbaar is ie ?

Ik was eens bij een grote reparateur van audio apparatuur, en die had een verdieping vol staan (werkelijk honderden) behringer gates, compressors, mengtafels alles,  en allemaal defect, allemaal naar de schroot omdat repareren te duur is.  (wegwerp maatschappij he)


Ik denk dat een serieus bandje weinig zaken met me wil doen als mn behringer er op n klus mee stopt.
Als ik dan met een Yamaha of A&H sta is het ook balen maar dan heb ik in elk geval een gerenommeerd merk en zegt niet iedereen  Ja logisch dat ie er mee stopt, n mengtafel voor 3 knaken..........

----------


## showband

> Ik zou zowiezo mijn Lexicon's blijven gebruiken. Niet iedere fabrikant van digitale tafels bied voor mij de goede effecten, zelfs Yamaha niet...



de clu is nou net of je een instapset hebt waar je een betere marge op kan draaien.

Ik verzeker je dat de instap PA verhuurder die een piepkleine digiset neerzet met naast de 4 monitors ook twee tot vier in-earmixen. Voor iets minder dan een conventionele A&H-GL2 met DBX effectenset. Dat die meer klanten krijgt. Terwijl je je kosten stevig terugschroeft...=beter marge.

En de preciese kwaliteit van de galm gaat bijna nooit iets uitmaken. Sterker nog, aansluiten en vervoeren kost alleen geld.

als mensen beter willen huren ze toch geen presonus x32 of dergelijke budgetmerk verhuurders.... Dat is een andere groep.

----------


## showband

> Je loopt wel wat hard van stapel,
> weet je al hoe het apparaat klinkt ?
> En hoe betrouwbaar is ie ?



Nope, bij elk stukje zeg ik steeds ALS, ALS  als...  :Wink: 
Qua klank vond ik de oude behringer DDX3216 voldoende voor de wens van de instap muzikanten. Ik verwacht dus geen probleem op dat gebied. Maar goed..... dat is totaal ongefundeerd. als. als. als.





> Ik was eens bij een grote reparateur van audio apparatuur, en die had een verdieping vol staan (werkelijk honderden) behringer gates, compressors, mengtafels alles,  en allemaal defect, allemaal naar de schroot omdat repareren te duur is.  (wegwerp maatschappij he)



 Maar als ik nu kijk dat je met een 01V of 02R of Spirit 328 of tascam amper een paar jaar draait en hij is afgeschreven. Dan moet je dat ook meenemen. Digitaal is een beetje een vreemde wereld. Kostentechnisch moet je gewoon een oude soundcraft in kist kopen met eentje spare voor de reserve broodjes... Hoeveel bedrijven werken op die basis?





> Ik denk dat een serieus bandje weinig zaken met me wil doen als mn behringer er op n klus mee stopt.
> Als ik dan met een Yamaha of A&H sta is het ook balen maar dan heb ik in elk geval een gerenommeerd merk en zegt niet iedereen  Ja logisch dat ie er mee stopt, n mengtafel voor 3 knaken..........



Die serieuze bands huren voor meer. Een hele grote groep vraagt naar aantal kanalen en prijs....

En bands zijn toch echt in een enorm tempo in-ears aan het kopen geslagen. Het is echt niet vreemd om naast de monitoring nog even twee of drie in-ear mixen aan te moeten bieden. Ook bij amateurbands. Daar kun je qua aanpak beter wel over nadenken.

----------


## Hansound

> de clu is nou net of je een instapset hebt waar je een betere marge op kan draaien.
> 
> Ik verzeker je dat de instap PA verhuurder die een piepkleine digiset neerzet met naast de 4 monitors ook twee tot vier in-earmixen. Voor iets minder dan een conventionele A&H-GL2 met DBX effectenset. Dat die meer klanten krijgt. Terwijl je je kosten stevig terugschroeft...=beter marge.
> 
> En de preciese kwaliteit van de galm gaat bijna nooit iets uitmaken. Sterker nog, aansluiten en vervoeren kost alleen geld.
> 
> als mensen beter willen huren ze toch geen presonus x32 of dergelijke budgetmerk verhuurders.... Dat is een andere groep.



Nou ik hoop dat de tafel betrouwbaar genoeg is om wekelijks een klusje mee te draaien,
Ik zie die motorized faders al gaan op hun eigen ritme op en neer,  en dan het gezicht van de technicus :EEK!: 

Ik hoop dat de eerste gebruikers hun bevindingen willen posten.

----------


## Rieske

> Ik hoop dat de eerste gebruikers hun bevindingen willen posten.



Dat zal helaas nog even duren. De X32 wordt verwacht in het 2e of 3e kwartaal van dit jaar. En dan de vraag of er direct voldoende voorraad is. Maar ik ben ook erg benieuwd hoe ie "on the road" bevalt.

----------


## jop

De x32 stond al in een bekende webshop uit zeeland voor 2150, maar is sinds gisteren ruim 1k in prijs gestegen naar 3250,- 
Gaat 'ie dan toch duurder worden dan voorspeld?

----------


## salsa

Haha! Dat heb ik al voorspeld, het is zelfs zo dat ik de tafel inschat op een verkoop prijs van 4500,- Euro...

----------


## frederic

> Haha! Dat heb ik al voorspeld, het is zelfs zo dat ik de tafel inschat op een verkoop prijs van 4500,- Euro...



Dan zouden ze er best aan beginnen denken om er een midas sticker op te plakken ipv Tehringer.

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat had je gedroomd! Voor dat geld heb je ongeveer 16 mono, 4 stereo, 4 subgroepjes en 6 auxen van Midas, analoog dus (Venice f24 om precies te zijn), met een beetje mazzel misschien zelfs de 32 versie, maar zeker niet digitaal... Een presonus sticker zou niet misstaan, Yamaha is al weer iets te...

Oftewel, Behringer lekker laten staan :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## JeroenVDV

Het is de monitor/control room uitgang, niet de master out.. Maar dat maakt het niet minder erg :Big Grin:

----------


## Rieske

Ja klopt, even te snel over heen gekeken.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het is de monitor/control room uitgang, niet de master out.. Maar dat maakt het niet minder erg



En het is een render en geen foto

----------


## apr

Zou het ook mogelijk zijn om naar die 6 onafhankelijke matrixen input signalen te sturen (zoals bijv. op de m7cl), zodat je in "monitormode" nog 6 extra mixen kan maken?

Ls9 kun je alleen auxen / bussen / masters naar matrix sturen. Op de m7cl kun je ook inputs er heen sturen wat perfect is voor in monitormode (op de m7cl kun je zo 24 mixen maken indien nodig) zou mooi zijn als het op de x32 ook kan, zit je in plaats van de 16 auxen op 22! Iemand al informatie over de S16 stageblokken? behalve dat ze 16 in/ 8 uit (zoals roland etc) worden uitgevoerd?

----------


## MKProductions

Om deze discussie weer eens wakker te schudden....

Iemand al gebruikerservaringen toevallig? ben ik hard opzoek naar die AES50 stageblock maar kan m nergens vinden op internet.... wellicht iemand die me een helpende hand kan toereiken?

----------


## daviddewaard

> Om deze discussie weer eens wakker te schudden....
> 
> Iemand al gebruikerservaringen toevallig? ben ik hard opzoek naar die AES50 stageblock maar kan m nergens vinden op internet.... wellicht iemand die me een helpende hand kan toereiken?




de DL451 van Midas is een aes50 stgeblock met 24 in 24 out. kost ongeveeer zo'n 9000 euro

----------


## MKProductions

slik!...

denk je met een tafel van 2600 niet al te duur uit te zijn... betaal je een vermogen aan zo'n stageblock! :S.... dr zijn toch wel cheapere dingen dan dat?

hoe duur is een dl251 dan?

----------


## Rieske

Zou de X32 inmiddels al niet leverbaar moeten zijn ? Dat "coming soon" staat ook al lang de Behringer site...

----------


## djyellow

> Zou de X32 inmiddels al niet leverbaar moeten zijn ? Dat "coming soon" staat ook al lang de Behringer site...



Toevallig heeft mijn oom gisteren een reactie gehad van behringer. 
Verwachting is december begin januari.

Maar goed, dat is natuurlijk ook weer te vershuiven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

zal wel net zo snel gaan als de Inuke3000....
 :Wink: 

die is er ook niet "in de zomer van 2011"  :Big Grin:

----------


## MKProductions

Haha nee maar dat is logisch want het is nooit zomer geweest in 2011...  :Wink:  hoop wel dat die x32 beetje snel geleverd kan worden....

Maar om even een vraag van mij te herhalen, weet iemand wat een DL251 kost? Of een andere multi voor de x32 die op AES50 werkt ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> Haha nee maar dat is logisch want het is nooit zomer geweest in 2011...



Hahahaha. :Big Grin:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Haha nee maar dat is logisch want het is nooit zomer geweest in 2011...  hoop wel dat die x32 beetje snel geleverd kan worden....
> 
> Maar om even een vraag van mij te herhalen, weet iemand wat een DL251 kost? Of een andere multi voor de x32 die op AES50 werkt ??



de DL251 in inderdaar ook een geschikt stageblock ff niet aan gedacht :-)
zit indezelfde prijsklasse als een DL451

----------


## BJD

Behringer zal zelf wel een keer met een AES50 block komen. Als je een X32 icm een midas rack koopt kun je mijns inziens beter voor bijvoorbeeld een Ilive T112 of Roland M480 systeem gaan.

----------


## Stoney3K

Naar verluidt nu vanaf november leverbaar. Ik ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voordat we de X32 in het wild gaan zien...

Behringer levert trouwens zelf digitale stageblocks: Powerplay P16-1 en de P16-M Personal Monitoring mixers.

Ik heb zelf eigenlijk nog geen kwaad woord gehoord over de digitale systemen van Behringer, dus ik ben erg benieuwd.

----------


## frederic

Ik vraag me af wie 4-6K zal investeren in een merk die nu niet bepaald de beste reputatie heeft.

----------


## MKProductions

> Naar verluidt nu vanaf november leverbaar. Ik ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voordat we de X32 in het wild gaan zien...
> 
> Behringer levert trouwens zelf digitale stageblocks: Powerplay P16-1 en de P16-M Personal Monitoring mixers.
> 
> Ik heb zelf eigenlijk nog geen kwaad woord gehoord over de digitale systemen van Behringer, dus ik ben erg benieuwd.



Kun je de powerplay p16-i ook gebruiken als stageblock ? Dus bijv een links en een rechts van het podium en daar me mics op inprikken en dan zo met utp de tafel in..? Kan namelijk alleen vinden dat je dit gebruikt voor de personal monitoring...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kun je de powerplay p16-i ook gebruiken als stageblock ? Dus bijv een links en een rechts van het podium en daar me mics op inprikken en dan zo met utp de tafel in..? Kan namelijk alleen vinden dat je dit gebruikt voor de personal monitoring...



Met dank aan de folder:



EDIT: De A/D stageblocks zijn dus Behringer S16, maar die heb ik niet los op de site zien staan.

Voor zover ik kan zien is de X32 straks ook compatibel met Ethernet-blokken van Klark/Midas (niet zo gek ook), maar hoe dat precies uitpakt moeten we nog zien.

----------


## Stoney3K

Dat had ik dus ook al gezien. In de illustratie zie je nog 2 verbindingen naar "S-16 Stageblock" staan, maar die heb ik niet als los te koop bij Behringer gezien.

Je hebt natuurlijk kans dat die bij de X32 zitten maar daar ga ik niet zomaar vanuit. In principe moet elk apparaat wat AES50 ondersteunt ook gewoon met de X32 werken als ik het zo zie.

----------


## MKProductions

Is er iemand die de weg weet naar de Behringer Nederland Helpdesk? vraag me echt af wat die S16 stageblock nou is, kan er geen woord over vinden, eveneens dat je de S16-I voor het personal monitoring systeem als stageblock zou kunnen gebruiken...

Dat de X32 eind 2011 verwacht word is prima, maar ik wil er ook graag een digitale stageblock bij, dat die niet direct meegeleverd word snap ik, maar enige berichtgeving hierover zou ik zeker wel op prijs stellen...

----------


## SPS

Wordt nu iedereen opeens enthousiast voor Beh*???? :Cool: 
Waar is de spreekwoordelijke afkeer van diverse forumleden gebleven? :Frown: 

Of wordt het nu zooo interessant dat we de veelgenoemde productie-onbetrouwbaarheid op de koop toenemen? :EEK!: 

Of was het vroeger toch vooral na-ijver.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## djspeakertje

Zoals je hebt kunnen lezen zijn er een aantal die over de digitale producten van Behringer niks te klagen hebben, maar de analoge blijkbaar niet al te best vinden. In dat geval hebben ze het recht om enthousiast te zijn. Verder inderdaad opmerkelijk hoe sommigen nu omslaan, van de andere kant, ik ben zelf ook behoorlijk anti-Behringer, maar als ik dit zie krijg ik ook weer kriebels...


Daan

----------


## MKProductions

Voor mij is dit bijna de enige oplossing... waar vind je ergens anders een digitale 24 kanaals mengtafel voor dit geld... Ben dus erg benieuwd naar de stageblock maargoed dat komt vanzelf wel een keer, voorlopig nog de analoge multi.

Ik ben het inderdaad met de meeste eens dat behringer lang niet altijd goede apparatuur maakt, maar ik denk dat ze met deze nieuwe digitale tafel toch echt wel betrouwbaarheid redelijk goed in de gaten houden..

tja ik kan niet oordelen als ik het apparaat nog nooit gezien en gebruikt heb dus geef ze een eerlijke kans, en als het echt niks is dan bedenken we daar wel weer een oplossing voor!

----------


## showband

hun eerste digi tafel was rete onbetrouwbaar. Maar in de prijsklasse dat je er twee reserve bij kon kopen en nog goedkoper uit was dan een yamaha...

En qua mogelijkheden en klank was ie gewoon OK.

Voor homestudio's vond ik het toendertijd gewoon een aanrader.
Live TE onbetrouwbaar.

----------


## Big Bang

Is het zo gek om de zaken PER PRODUCT te beoordelen en niet per merk?

JBL maakt leuke luidsprekers en pisbakken. Daarom is JBL niet per definitie rommel. Of de X32 onder rommel valt zal de tijd leren. Tot die tijd zal ik hem aanprijzen noch afwijzen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is het zo gek om de zaken PER PRODUCT te beoordelen en niet per merk?



Ja, Behringer staat natuurlijk wel bekend om het gebruik van de goedkoopste componenten, dat zal hier niet anders zijn. De digitale producten bevatten over het algemeen weinig potmeters, reden waarom die nogal eens redelijk van kwaliteit zijn.
Andere kant van het verhaal is dat de prijs natuurlijk bijzonder aantrekkelijk is en potmeters bij een digitale tafel waarschijnlijk minder kritisch zijn dan bij een analoge, enig gekraak is nooit hoorbaar en sofwarematig is het tot op zekere hoogte waarschijnlijk wel werkbaar.
Ben erg benieuwd naar de eerste gebruikers ervaringen.

----------


## LVG

Die personal in ear systemen die ze hebben schijnt erg goed te zijn!! En in de wandel gangen al gehoord dat ze beter klinken dan aviom.... En vele vele male goedkoper!

Ik heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd maar heb dit van een zeer gewaarde collega technici gehoord die dit product al hebben mogen uitproberen

----------


## e-sonic

> Is er iemand die de weg weet naar de Behringer Nederland Helpdesk? vraag me echt af wat die S16 stageblock nou is, kan er geen woord over vinden, eveneens dat je de S16-I voor het personal monitoring systeem als stageblock zou kunnen gebruiken...
> 
> Dat de X32 eind 2011 verwacht word is prima, maar ik wil er ook graag een digitale stageblock bij, dat die niet direct meegeleverd word snap ik, maar enige berichtgeving hierover zou ik zeker wel op prijs stellen...




http://www.behringerbelgium.be/_nl/nieuws.php

verder zitten er grotere verdelers in Nederland.

groet jurjen

----------


## tampoera

Hoi allemaal,

Weet iemand al iets over die S16 preamp/interfaces voor naar de X-32 mixer toe? Het blijft zo onduidelijk zo zonder de stagebox en hoe we de preamps gaan remoten.

In het plaatje op (dit is op http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/X32.aspx) staat inderdaad een chainable S16. Maar wat het is en hoe goed het is en wat het verder kan? (spdif, adat, fantoom per channel, impedantie, DI?). Dit neem je mee vanaf het ontwerp van het hele X-32-AES50-avontuur toch. Toch vreemd dat dit toch vrij essentiele kastje nog steeds kastje X is - aangenomen dat Behringer alles wil leveren. Hoewel die mixer is natuurlijk de eye-catcher is had ik toch liever de hele setup ineens gezien.

En kan de P16-i ook de X-32 feeden? Hoe doe je dat met de toewijzing van meerdere P16-i’s?
En hoe krijgt de P16-i z’n signaal van de S16? Via Adat?
Dat soort dingen...

Onder het plaatje staat nog iets:
'This product is currently not available for sale in the United States and Canada pending verification of compliance with applicable technical standards and regulations'
Met een FCC logo erbij. FCC staat voor Federal Communications Commission. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal...ons_Commission
Zou er iets juridisch spelen met MIDAS oid? Of is dit gebruikelijk bij nieuw materiaal?


En komt er nog een versie van de X32 zonder pre-amps? Met de P16i's vervalt hun functie toch.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Onder het plaatje staat nog iets:
> 'This product is currently not available for sale in the United States and Canada pending verification of compliance with applicable technical standards and regulations'
> Met een FCC logo erbij. FCC staat voor Federal Communications Commission. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal...ons_Commission
> Zou er iets juridisch spelen met MIDAS oid? Of is dit gebruikelijk bij nieuw materiaal?



Simpel, staat er gewoon, het product word geverifieerd of het voldoet aan de eisen voor de FCC. Dit is een normale procedure voor een nieuw product, die soms wel lang kan duren. Zeker als er een discussie punt ontstaat of iets wel of niet voldoet.

In europa valt dit onder CE, echter is de werkwijze anders. Ook zijn de criteria anders, daardoor kan iets wat wel aan CE voldoet, afgekeurd worden voor UL / FCC.

----------


## renevanh

Behringer meldt vanochtend op Facebook dat de P16-M vanaf ongeveer 22 januari verkrijgbaar zal zijn.
Gisteren wisten ze al te melden dat de X32 volledig functionerend te zien is op NAMM en ze hun best doen hem in het voorjaar van 2012 uit te brengen.

Ben benieuwd!

----------


## showband

ken je die mop van die digitale mengtafel die kwam?

Hij kwam niet.

behringer, soundcraft, allen and heath kap nou és met die vapourwarezooi!

----------


## frederic

Ik denk dat die tafel softwarematig en DSP wel OK zal zijn. De hamvraag is, hoe betrouwbaar zullen de preamps zijn en de voeding.

----------


## Lieven

Bij A&H kan je toch echt niet spreken van vapourware. De GLD 80 werd aangekondigd in december 2011 via mail en die staat in jan 2012 op N(J)AMM.

Lieven

----------


## showband

die hele namm kan me gestolen worden. Behringer stond een jaar terug al op de NAMM.

Ik wil die zooi bij de distributeur zien staan of het bestaat niet.

----------


## frederic

> die hele namm kan me gestolen worden. Behringer stond een jaar terug al op de NAMM.
> 
> Ik wil die zooi bij de distributeur zien staan of het bestaat niet.



Ik vind dit idd ook niet kunnen. 
Vorig jaar op namm staan met een nieuw product zoals deze X32, en een jaar later is hij nog niet op de markt.

pas op Behringer is niet de enige hoor. Soundcraft met zijn SI compact heeft er ook erg lang over gedaan.

----------


## renevanh

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/S16.aspx

Blijft er op papier zeker veelbelovend uit zien!

----------


## renevanh

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2012/...ole-now-ready/

Midas pre-amps! JEEJ!
Daarnaast: $2500 en 'in stores' mei/juni.

----------


## Pino

Als men hieraan zoveel plezier beleefd als ik de afgelopen 10 jaar met m'n 2 DDX'en dan wordt het absoluut een topper.
Ben nu overgeschakeld op LS9, maar ik werk bij gelegenheid toch nog heel graag op m'n oude bakskes. Met in m'n achterhoofd dat het ontwerp van de DDX 15 jaar oud is en toch nog heel behoorlijk meekan.

Groetjes,
Pino

----------


## Rieske

En Lexicon fx ?

----------


## djspeakertje

De site heeft het over DN870 en EMT 250, maar die gast in het filmpje heeft het idd over Lexicon, maar hoe dat dan weer zit bij Harman?


Daan

----------


## Rieske

Sterker nog; hij laat een Lexicon op het display zien !

----------


## frederic

Volgens mij klopt er toch iets niet. 
32 Midas microfoon preamps, Klark technik en lexicon FX, voor 2500 dollar?

----------


## djspeakertje

Nee, 

"The programmable, high-grade mic preamps found in the X32 are based on a genuine MIDAS design, all the way down to their A/D converters. The resulting design ensures superior common mode rejection (CMRR) and extremely low harmonic distortion (THD)."

Daardoor denken de meesten meteen dat er Midas mic pre's in zitten. Das dus niet waar. Hier staat zwart op wit dat ze gebaseerd zijn op Midas, maar niet gebouwd door Midas, dus gewoon Behringer eigenlijk. Tuurlijk zal het beter zijn dan de Xenyxen bijvoorbeeld, en de prijs kan laag blijven omdat de ontwerpen er al liggen vanuit Midas. Behringer hoeft alleen goedkopere componenten toe passen waar nodig (als ze dat al doen), en de R&D kosten hoeven wij al niet meer te betalen :Smile:  Dat doen de Midas Digital users dus.


Daan

----------


## showband

een kever is ook een genuine PORSCHE design...
daarmee rijd ie nog geen 300kmh

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Er zijn op dit moment maar 2 mic-preamps chips die remote aangestuurd kunnen worden. van thats en texas instrument.

alle digitale Systemen moeten 1 van deze 2 gebruiken, anders gaat het niet. 
de prijzen waarvoor behringer kan inkopen liggen een factor 20 (of meer) lager. waar wij 12 jaar geleden AD converters moesten koppen voor 40 gulden (ja toen had je dat nog), kocht behringer die dingen voor 2 gulden (maar ja dat was dus per container).






> Nee, 
> 
> "The programmable, high-grade mic preamps found in the X32 are based on a genuine MIDAS design, all the way down to their A/D converters. The resulting design ensures superior common mode rejection (CMRR) and extremely low harmonic distortion (THD)."
> 
> Daardoor denken de meesten meteen dat er Midas mic pre's in zitten. Das dus niet waar. Hier staat zwart op wit dat ze gebaseerd zijn op Midas, maar niet gebouwd door Midas, dus gewoon Behringer eigenlijk. Tuurlijk zal het beter zijn dan de Xenyxen bijvoorbeeld, en de prijs kan laag blijven omdat de ontwerpen er al liggen vanuit Midas. Behringer hoeft alleen goedkopere componenten toe passen waar nodig (als ze dat al doen), en de R&D kosten hoeven wij al niet meer te betalen Dat doen de Midas Digital users dus.
> 
> 
> Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> een kever is ook een genuine PORSCHE design...
> daarmee rijd ie nog geen 300kmh



Precies.

​Tientekens

----------


## MusicSupport

> Er zijn op dit moment maar 2 mic-preamps chips die remote aangestuurd kunnen worden. van thats en texas instrument.
> 
> alle digitale Systemen moeten 1 van deze 2 gebruiken, anders gaat het niet. 
> de prijzen waarvoor behringer kan inkopen liggen een factor 20 (of meer) lager. waar wij 12 jaar geleden AD converters moesten koppen voor 40 gulden (ja toen had je dat nog), kocht behringer die dingen voor 2 gulden (maar ja dat was dus per container).



Heb je hier een bron van Joost?

Gelukkig is er op het einde van de rit in veel gevallen nog een DA conversie nodig en zit er tussen de preamp (AD) en de DA nog een stuk DSP waar een hoop klank mee om zeep geholpen kan worden of worden gemaakt. De 'Midas' kwaliteitsnorm/designs' maakt deze mixer niet gelijk en wereldmixer van vergelijkbare (geluids)kwaliteit. Ergens moet het verdiend worden natuurlijk.

Volgens mij is de Lexicon een emulatie, of ik heb het verkeerd begrepen.

En de faderbuttons zijn in ieder geval identiek aan de laatste VeniceF die ik zag.

----------


## frederic

> Heb je hier een bron van Joost?
> 
> Gelukkig is er op het einde van de rit in veel gevallen nog een DA conversie nodig en zit er tussen de preamp (AD) en de DA nog een stuk DSP waar een hoop klank mee om zeep geholpen kan worden of worden gemaakt. De 'Midas' kwaliteitsnorm/designs' maakt deze mixer niet gelijk en wereldmixer van vergelijkbare (geluids)kwaliteit. Ergens moet het verdiend worden natuurlijk.
> 
> Volgens mij is de Lexicon een emulatie, of ik heb het verkeerd begrepen.
> 
> En de faderbuttons zijn in ieder geval identiek aan de laatste VeniceF die ik zag.



Idd de FX effecten zijn allemaal emulaties van...

----------


## frederic

Ik heb hem mogen testen in een winkel. Een demomodel.
5 min bezig: 2x mogen heropstarten.

Na 10min had ik genoeg gezien. En de verdeler van Behringer die daar was begon zo lichtjes aan bleek te worden.

----------


## frederic

> Heb je hier een bron van Joost?
> 
> Gelukkig is er op het einde van de rit in veel gevallen nog een DA conversie nodig en zit er tussen de preamp (AD) en de DA nog een stuk DSP waar een hoop klank mee om zeep geholpen kan worden of worden gemaakt. De 'Midas' kwaliteitsnorm/designs' maakt deze mixer niet gelijk en wereldmixer van vergelijkbare (geluids)kwaliteit. Ergens moet het verdiend worden natuurlijk.
> 
> Volgens mij is de Lexicon een emulatie, of ik heb het verkeerd begrepen.
> 
> En de faderbuttons zijn in ieder geval identiek aan de laatste VeniceF die ik zag.



En de preamps zijn ook maar gebaseerd op Midas.
En na dit weekend, heb ik ook kunnen vaststellen dat het rommel is.

----------


## Graniet

Mag ik vragen in welke winkel dat was ? Ik wil dat ding ook wel eens zien en horen.

----------


## salsa

> Mag ik vragen in welke winkel dat was ? Ik wil dat ding ook wel eens zien en horen.



Ja Frederic, dat wil ik ook wel eens weten.. Het model is nog helemaal in z'n proef stadium, nog niet eens geleverd aan afnemers/distributeuren.....
Raar verhaal weer!

Dave

----------


## vasco

> Ik heb hem mogen testen in een winkel. *Een demomodel*.



En zal hier niet het probleem kunnen zitten?

Behringer released deze mengtafel nog niet omdat ze weten van problemen met de software. Mij is bekend dat ze het nu hebben over ongeveer 35 weken, dan hebben we het over oktober 2012. Het kan helemaal waar zijn maar de vraag is dan ook zit hier de laatste release in waarmee ze hem nu ook echt op de markt willen gaan brengen of zijn ze er nog mee bezig waardoor de test met dit demomodel hierdoor niet heel relevant is voor de werkelijkheid.

----------


## frederic

> En zal hier niet het probleem kunnen zitten?
> 
> Behringer released deze mengtafel nog niet omdat ze weten van problemen met de software. Mij is bekend dat ze het nu hebben over ongeveer 35 weken, dan hebben we het over oktober 2012. Het kan helemaal waar zijn maar de vraag is dan ook zit hier de laatste release in waarmee ze hem nu ook echt op de markt willen gaan brengen of zijn ze er nog mee bezig waardoor de test met dit demomodel hierdoor niet heel relevant is voor de werkelijkheid.



Het is idd een "pre" demomodel. Hij komt uit eind juni volgens de invoerder.
Wel een domme zet om een model te lanceren waar nog alle fouten inzitten, als je een nieuw product wil lanceren. 
De Soundcraft Si compact heb ik zo ook mogen zien voor de release datum. Die was echter wel af, en zonder fouten.

----------


## renevanh

> De Soundcraft Si compact heb ik zo ook mogen zien voor de release datum. Die was echter wel af, en zonder fouten.



Zelfs in versie 2 van de software van de Si Compact heb ik het idee met een pre-beta release te werken... Die software is nog lang niet af, zeker niet voor de prijs die er aan hangt!

----------


## frederic

> Mag ik vragen in welke winkel dat was ? Ik wil dat ding ook wel eens zien en horen.



Bekafun in Izegem (Belgie).
Hij zou beschikbaar zijn eind juni/ juli voor verkoop.

----------


## frederic

> Zelfs in versie 2 van de software van de Si Compact heb ik het idee met een pre-beta release te werken... Die software is nog lang niet af, zeker niet voor de prijs die er aan hangt!



Punten en comma's verkeerd, is niet te vergelijken met volledig verkeerde teksten...

----------


## vasco

> De Soundcraft Si compact heb ik zo ook mogen zien voor de release datum. Die was echter wel af, en zonder fouten.



Ik de SI3. Deze was verre van af tijdens de eerste demo's en had ook fouten in de software in die tijd.

Ook Behringer is nog bezig met de software waardoor de conclusie misschien wat voorbarig is. Zolang de tafel niet officieel in de winkel staat kan er nog van alles gedaan worden aan de software. Ze hebben tot nog toe niets doms gedaan met lanceren van een nieuw model want de lancering moet nog komen.

----------


## renevanh

http://soundforums.net/hub/974-behri...k-preview.html

----------


## Rieske

Hahaha, geven ze nu in het einde van het filmpje "verborgen"kritiek op Presonus ? Ik kan wel heel veel "they don't..." over Behringer opnoemen. Beetje zielige marketing.

----------


## MusicXtra

Drie jaar erover doen om een ruisgenerator te ontwikkelen is best lang.  :Cool:

----------


## esound

leuk die filmpjes tussen door van de produktie van dl unit van midas en de pro 2c. En de ipad app van de behringer ziet er het zelfde uit als die van de midas.

----------


## djyellow

We zullen pas weten wat allemaal klopt van deze marketing video zodra er daadwerkelijk eindelijk eens units in de winkel liggen en getest kunnen worden. 
Ziet er allemaal veel belovend uit, maar toch heb ik een beetje het gevoel: "when it sounds to good to be true, it usualy is..."
Ik hoop echter dat ik er volledig naast zit en dat dit een super apparaat is/word.

----------


## renevanh

> Hahaha, geven ze nu in het einde van het filmpje "verborgen"kritiek op Presonus ? Ik kan wel heel veel "the don't..." over Behringer opnoemen. Beetje zielige marketing.



Dat doet elke fabrikant/leverancier toch? Aangeven wat zij WEL hebben en waarom je beter voor hun kan kiezen dan de concurrent. Volgens mij doen wij dat allemaal als we in een offertetraject zitten, niks raars aan.

Het is nu denk ik vooral wachten op de eerste echte gebruikerservaringen. De X32 is al aanwezig geweest op een paar festivalletjes in Duitsland begreep ik, maar de techs laten niks los. Het enige wat we krijgen zijn deze promo filmpjes waarin iemand van de support afdeling vertelt dat de pre-amps erg goed klinken... tjsa...

----------


## salsa

Ja ze kunnen wel veel afgeven richting andere merken, maar voorlopig is dit nog niet leverbaar!!!

----------


## frederic

> Dat doet elke fabrikant/leverancier toch? Aangeven wat zij WEL hebben en waarom je beter voor hun kan kiezen dan de concurrent. Volgens mij doen wij dat allemaal als we in een offertetraject zitten, niks raars aan.
> 
> Het is nu denk ik vooral wachten op de eerste echte gebruikerservaringen. De X32 is al aanwezig geweest op een paar festivalletjes in Duitsland begreep ik, maar de techs laten niks los. Het enige wat we krijgen zijn deze promo filmpjes waarin iemand van de support afdeling vertelt dat de pre-amps erg goed klinken... tjsa...



Ja maar van een fabrikant die al 3 jaar een toestel aankondigt zou je toch wat meer nederigheid verwachten.

----------


## renevanh

"The wait is over on July 27th!" Volgens Behringer (Facebook)

----------


## showband

toch, om me niet bij de azijnpissers te willen voegen.

behringer heeft een shaky trackrecord o.k.

Maar nu hebben ze gerenommeerde technici aangetrokken, kennelijk een enorme hoop geld geinvesteerd. Doen uitgebreide veldtesten en locale gesprekken bij key dealers en gebruikers. Om zo een volwassen product te lanceren. Waarbij ze kennelijk bereid zijn de introductie twee jaar tegen te houden om het in een keer goed te krijgen.

dan kun je daar wel enorm over zieken, en het is gewoon net zo jammer voor hen als voor ons. Het marktaandeel van behringer is voornamelijk degene die auw zegt. Zij spelen met hun portemonaie niet die van de klanten. En, om het eens zacht te zeggen, dat heeft wat mij betreft in deze tijd van bankencises en graaicultuur eigenlijk een klaterend applaus verdiend. En een zoen van de meester.

Zodra het ding te koop is zien we wel weer of ie werkt. Dat is later zorg. En intussen heeft presonus een enorm gat in hun bussinessmodel kunnen schieten. Die heeft denk ik duizenden van hun potentiele klanten afgepakt.

Om eerlijk te zijn denk ik dat yamaha zich meer zorgen moet maken. Die is technisch echt een te laag tempo aan het maken.

----------


## frederic

> Behringer heeft sinds de samenwerking of overname van Midas, betere producten geleverd, zo ook de X32.
> De apps van Behringer zijn ook hetzelfde als Midas, en de nieuwere tafels en apparatuur van Behringer word geleverd met effecten van Klark Technik, en zelfs een Ipaddock, en gewoon goede micpreamps.
> Dus Behringer en Midas zijn er allebei op vooruit gegaan.
> 
> Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe de Behringer X32 en die hele set van de X32 live zijn. (stageblok,multikabel,monitorsysteem)



Klein detail, ze spreken wel zeer duidelijk over emulaties van Midas en Klark Technick.

----------


## desolation

Het zijn zelfs geen emulaties van een bepaald merk, de demodesk die ik op de messe heb gebruikt (en die eigenlijk heel goed klonk, beter dan een SI Compact) had wel een visuele voorstelling van het basiseffect maar nergens een echte naam.
Kort gezegd: je kan eigenlijk elk effect of dynamic shapen zoals je het zelf wilt. Gates en Comps hebben bv verschillende selecteerbare algoritmes, net zoals deze dat hebben op de ProX van Midas. Effecten zijn ook voorzien van verschillende algoritmes die je zelf kan bijsturen. Op die manier kan je eigenlijk buiten de presets om je FX en dynamics zo bouwen dat ze exact klinken zoals je zelf lekker vindt. 
Stabiliteit van het multi systeem was daar ook zeer degelijk, zeker voor een beta console. 3 desks hingen gechained aan 2 stageboxen met een firewire input op 1 tafel als source. Zelfs met de complete desk belast was er geen slowdown of lag te merken. 

Ik heb er meteen een besteld, voor de prijs van de tafel is ze echt onklopbaar. Behringer heeft veel tijd en geduld gecombineerd met een goede R&D en luisteren naar de gebruikers en klanten. Tov de console die in 2011 geshowed werd is er ondertussen al zoveel veranderd (ipad/iphone/ipod connectie, remote soft, fiwi in/out, recording interface allemaal ingebouwd voor dezelfde prijs) dat je merkt dat ze het gewoon a-ok willen hebben. En je krijgt er dan nog eens 3 jaar direct swap garantie op. Het zal zeker geen VI1/Pro1/iLive/SD9 worden, maar dat is dan ook niet het target. Als deze tafel zich kan meten met de walgelijk overpriced SI Compact, dan hebben ze goud in hun handen voor de instapmarkt. Het zal ook de prijzen van de meer "high end" consoles drukken, want wie gaat nog investeren in een SIComp of een GLD als een X32 ook prima werkt voor de helft van de prijs. We kunnen er als gebruiker enkel beter van worden  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

> (en die eigenlijk heel goed klonk, beter dan een SI Compact)



De Si Compact klinkt helemaal niet verkeerd (verder waardeloze en veel te dure tafel, maar dat terzijde). Ik wordt nu helemaal nieuwsgierig!

----------


## desolation

Goh, slecht is de klank van de SIC inderdaad niet, maar ook niet geweldig. Zeker niet voor minimum 5k te moeten kosten end-user. Wat me er vooral aan stoort is hoe weinig controle je met de SIC over je mix hebt, de eerste 80% van de fader doet geen ballen en dan moet je het maar mixen op dat klein stukje dat resteert. De gates beginnen nogal makkelijk te klikken en de effecten zijn op zich wel ok, maar ook niet super.
Ze strooien daar bij Soundcraft wel overal dat er GB30 preamps in die dingen zitten, maar je gaat me niet wijsmaken dat er dezelfde GB30 in zowel een EMP6 als een VI1 zit :')

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik heb er meteen een besteld, voor de prijs van de tafel is ze echt onklopbaar. Behringer heeft veel tijd en geduld gecombineerd met een goede R&D en luisteren naar de gebruikers en klanten. Tov de console die in 2011 geshowed werd is er ondertussen al zoveel veranderd (ipad/iphone/ipod connectie, remote soft, fiwi in/out, recording interface allemaal ingebouwd voor dezelfde prijs) dat je merkt dat ze het gewoon a-ok willen hebben. En je krijgt er dan nog eens 3 jaar direct swap garantie op. Het zal zeker geen VI1/Pro1/iLive/SD9 worden, maar dat is dan ook niet het target. Als deze tafel zich kan meten met de walgelijk overpriced SI Compact, dan hebben ze goud in hun handen voor de instapmarkt. Het zal ook de prijzen van de meer "high end" consoles drukken, want wie gaat nog investeren in een SIComp of een GLD als een X32 ook prima werkt voor de helft van de prijs. We kunnen er als gebruiker enkel beter van worden



Klinkt alsof ze hier een solide Yamaha 01V-killer hebben ontwikkeld. De tijd zal alleen uitwijzen hoe deze tafel zich 'in het wild' met wat minder voorzichtige roadies gaat houden.

Wat ik Behringer goed heb zien doen is bedrijfsvoering. Eerst massa's goedkope meuk op de markt wegzetten en dus voor kwantiteit gaan, en met het geld wat ze daarin hebben verdiend de 'kleinere' bedrijven met de kennis in huis (Midas, Klark, Turbosound, _wie volgt? Lab Gruppen?_) overkopen zodat ze nu voor de kwaliteit kunnen gaan.

Dezelfde trucs zie je grote jongens zoals Apple en Microsoft ook doen en dichter bij huis heeft Showtec ook behoorlijk aan de weg getimmerd.

----------


## desolation

Ik denk zelfs dat we verder mogen kijken dan de O1V, de SI Compact, GLD, Studiolive bv ook. Alledrie worden ze op prijs dik geslagen, en de meeste op featureset ook.

----------


## renevanh

O1V, Si Compact en Studiolive ben ik het mee eens, zeker qua featureset. GLD durf ik zo niet te zeggen. Heeft de X32 bijvoorbeeld de totaal flexibele indeling van de faders?

----------


## MusicXtra

Gezien de nogal wisselende reputatie van Berhinger met de diverse producten wil ik het eerst zien of dit een betrouwbaar product is.
Een compressor, EQ, versterker of wat dan ook kun je wel opvangen als het niet meer werkt maar een mixer.....
Mij zie je niet bezuinigen op betrouwbaarheid als iets een showstopper kan zijn.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Gezien de nogal wisselende reputatie van Berhinger met de diverse producten wil ik het eerst zien of dit een betrouwbaar product is.
> Een compressor, EQ, versterker of wat dan ook kun je wel opvangen als het niet meer werkt maar een mixer.....
> Mij zie je niet bezuinigen op betrouwbaarheid als iets een showstopper kan zijn.



In principe kunnen heel veel dingen een showstopper..
Eigenlijk moet je dan nergens op bezuinigen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

De mengtafel is toch wel het hart van de installatie, daar worden alle instellingen gemaakt, die vervang je niet 'even' in een korte pauze.
Wanneer die echt stuk gaat kun je overnieuw beginnen met soundchecken.
Alle andere apparatuur kun je of snel vervangen of simpel niet meer gebruiken als het tijdens een show stuk gaat.

----------


## showband

> De mengtafel is toch wel het hart van de installatie, daar worden alle instellingen gemaakt, die vervang je niet 'even' in een korte pauze.
> Wanneer die echt stuk gaat kun je overnieuw beginnen met soundchecken.
> Alle andere apparatuur kun je of snel vervangen of simpel niet meer gebruiken als het tijdens een show stuk gaat.



dat is nou net niet meer zo met digitafels.

Als je twee X32's koopt en aan een digi multi in de zaal zet ben je nog steeds minder kwijt dan een medium digi yamaha, soundcraft of DigIco etc.
Je kan dus wel degelijk tussentijds de multi in de tweede X32 duwen en de sttings van het stickie overzetten. En dat duurt niet lang.

even buiten de discussie wat de beste keuze is om te doen.... Maar een spare mengtafel is niets nieuws. Zelfs op mijn niveau doen we aan backup. Wij houden op de monitortafel een aux vrij met een spare mainsmix. Met digi tafels kun je gewoon recallen.

Wat ik wel jammer vind qua betrouwbaarheid is dat vrijwel allemerken de harde rekenchips in de mixsurface stoppen. Dat maakt dat dat ene cat kabeltje wel erg belangrijk is. Terwijl de Ilive laat zien dat dat nergens voor nodig is.

----------


## MusicXtra

> dat is nou net niet meer zo met digitafels.



Ja, tuurlijk, elke tech maakt iedere drie minuten een back-up van de laatste setting. :Wink: 
Je computer crasht ook altijd net wanneer je een tijdje geen back-up hebt gemaakt. :Mad: 
En 2 X32's neerleggen klinkt wel leuk maar dan heb je nog steeds de laatste preset nog niet op de spare tafel, draai je een heel groot voordeel van digitaal mixen (ruimtebesparing) de nek om en gaat het argument van goedkoop ook een stuk minder op.
Buiten dat lijkt het me een ietwat vreemde keus om een mengtafel aan te schaffen waarvan de betrouwbaarheid discutabel is en om die reden steeds een spare mee te nemen.

----------


## moderator

Betrouwbaarheid van eender welk product betwijfelen zonder enige aanleiding anders dan aannames en veronderstellingen is wat mij betreft altijd voorbarig en op z'n best lachwekkend.

----------


## BJD

Zei het niet dat Behringer een discutabele reputatie heeft met betrekking tot betrouwbaarheid.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Betrouwbaarheid van eender welk product betwijfelen zonder enige aanleiding anders dan aannames en veronderstellingen is wat mij betreft altijd voorbarig en op z'n best lachwekkend.



Die aanleiding is er wel degelijk, er zijn genoeg producten, waaronder de analoge mengtafels, van Berhinger te noemen die onbetrouwbaar zijn.

----------


## desolation

> Zei het niet dat Behringer een discutabele reputatie heeft met betrekking tot betrouwbaarheid.



Als ze geen kwaliteit zouden willen leveren maar gewoon masspushen zoals voorheen, denk je dan echt dat ze X32 zolang in ontwikkeling zouden houden? Of dat ze er 3jaar direct swap garantie op geven ?

----------


## moderator

> Die aanleiding is er wel degelijk, er zijn genoeg producten, waaronder de analoge mengtafels, van Berhinger te noemen die onbetrouwbaar zijn.



Zo kan je altijd naar jezelf toe redeneren, JBL maakt ook spaanplaat habibabi kastjes, om daar nou Vertec op af te rekenen....

----------


## MusicXtra

JBL maakt budgetspul met een bijpassende prijs en kwaliteit alsook topspul waar een ander prijskaartje aan hangt.
Berhinger  maakt, voor zover ik weet slechts budgetspul. Soms zitten daar heel  aardige apparaten tussen zoals de composer maar vaak is de kwaliteit  abominabel zoals van de mengtafels.
Zeker bij een apparaat wat een nogal cruciale rol speelt in een  installatie ga ik niet over één nacht ijs, misschien is de kwaliteit dit  keer wel goed maar ik zou dat als potentiële koper eerst bevestigd  willen zien.
Dan kun je beweren dat ik naar mezelf toe redeneer maar volgens mij is het vrij normaal dat je een nieuw product van een fabrikant refereert naar eerdere producten.

----------


## desolation

Daar heb je volkomen gelijk in, maar de X32 is naar wat ik er tot nu toe van heb gezien en gehoord zeker niet dezelfde rotzooi als hun andere tafels. De vorige digimixers van behringer waren ook zeker niet slecht, als ze willen kunnen ze het gerust.

Als het softwareproblemen zijn: dat blijft nog steeds te verhelpen achteraf, maar het systeem op de messe was al zeer stabiel en functioneerde goed. Iets helemaal anders dan bv de eerste uitrol van de VI6 of de eerste DiGiCo's. De bouwkwaliteit heb ik alleszins wel vertrouwen in. De afwerking en de gebruikte faders waren nu al beter dan de plastic fantastic die ik op de GLD mocht ervaren. En ze gaan er volgens mij geen 3y direct swap op kleven om dan achteraf al hun opbrengsten in omruil en reparatie te kunnen proppen.

----------


## renevanh

Wanneer ik het ding op demo/proef gehad heb bij een bandje of iets in die richting ga ik een uitgebreide review in elkaar draaien. Nu nog iemand vinden die dat ding op als demo wil meegeven...

----------


## slol

Ben echt zeer benieuwd naar de gebruikerservaringen als deze eind van de maand op de markt komt. Het klinkt bijna te mooi om waar te zijn. Hoop echt dat er snel reviews gaan komen.

----------


## e-sonic

Blijkbaar is men in  "full" productie,  een foto staat op de facebook site.


https://www.facebook.com/BEHRINGER

groet jurjen

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ja, tuurlijk, elke tech maakt iedere drie minuten een back-up van de laatste setting.



En ik zie geen reden waarom dat soort dingen (handige features) niet in de software kunnen worden ingebouwd. Gewoon een USB-stick erin duwen die automatisch elke X minuten een backup opslaat.

Twee mengtafels heb je op klus al snel mee, denk aan eentje op FOH en eentje op MON. Waarom kun je die tafel op de monitorpositie niet ook gebruiken voor een failover van de FOH mix? Zie ik weinig problemen mee... sterker nog, als het hele zaakje al met Ethernet of AES50 aan elkaar geknoopt zit kunnen die 2 tafels elkaar zelfs prima synchroon houden. Knalt er dan om één of andere reden 1 desk uit, dan kan alles gewoon blijven draaien.

----------


## stamgast

> En ik zie geen reden waarom dat soort dingen (handige features) niet in de software kunnen worden ingebouwd. Gewoon een USB-stick erin duwen die automatisch elke X minuten een backup opslaat.



En dan laadt je een basissetting, ga er een paar minuten fijn in rommelen en klooien en schrijft ie over die basissetting heen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Elke X minuten.

----------


## frederic

Eigenlijk zou de moderator hier een slot moeten zetten, tot die mengtafel er is.

Dan kunnen we er over verder zeveren.

----------


## moderator

Ja daaag! Volgens mij zitten we net een paar dagen voor/over de introductie van het bewuste product, dan zal ik nu het onderwerp af gaan sluiten. Lijkt me nogal onhandig en ongewenst. Gaat dus niet gebeuren.
Wel het verzoek: Nets te melden? Niet reageren!

----------


## desolation

Check eens de facebook van behringer, lang zal het niet meer duren voor je hem kan gebruiken  :Smile:

----------


## BJD

> Als ze geen kwaliteit zouden willen leveren maar gewoon masspushen zoals voorheen, denk je dan echt dat ze X32 zolang in ontwikkeling zouden houden? Of dat ze er 3jaar direct swap garantie op geven ?



Behringer heeft, voorzover mijn ervaring reikt met hun spullen, nooit spul uitgebracht wat niet echt af was. Wel hebben ze er een handje van, wat tevens hun hele concept is/was, om zo goedkoop mogelijk te produceren. Van binnen wordt er goed over de zaken nagedacht en menig Behringer product heeft een fijnere user interface dan de veel duurdere concurrent. Als je kijkt hoe de PCB'tjes in elkaar steken en de behuizingen zijn gemaakt dan is daar ook weinig op aan te merken, zit gewoon goed in elkaar. Voor mijn gevoel wat, voor de duidelijkheid niet op feiten is gebaseerd, werd er wel op doorontwikkeling bespaard. Eenmaal een ontwerp af was dan ook af. Echte fouten er uit halen maar vooral geen geld meer insteken en bij massas produceren. Waar wel flink op bespaard wordt zijn de componenten. Panasonic elco's zijn te duur, PCB's worden met flatcables verbonden, schakelende voedingen zijn niet altijd je van het. Daar is de prijs ook naar. Dat een faderkapje niet habbi tabbi aanvoelt wil niet zeggen dat er geen prutsfader onder zit. Laat staan wat er verder onder de motorkap zit. 2500 dollar is niet veel voor wat ze verkopen, helemaal als er ook een groot (touch?)screen opzit, redelijk wat motorfaders en 32! preamps. De 01v96 en de presonus studiolive tafels zitten in dezelfde prijsklasse, maar hebben maar 12 preamps, geen motorfaders, geen touchscreen, enz. Op papier ziet deze tafel er goed uit, R&D lijkt ook weer goed te zijn alleen ben ik benieuwd naar de componentkeuze.

----------


## desolation

Vergeet wel niet er rekening mee te houden dat Presonus of zelfs Yamaha een héél stuk minder tafels verkoopt dan behringer. De X32 is nog niet op de markt, en hij is nu al compleet uitverkocht tot in november. Als je op korte termijn zo'n berg aan tafels verkoopt kosten je componenten ineens ook een stuk minder.

----------


## djspeakertje

Op de Behringer facebook staat nu een fotootje van een SoundOnSound cover met een X32 erop. Uit nader onderzoek (downloaden en inzoomen) blijkt dat dat de Sound On Sound van Augustus 2012 is. Voor veel mensen "de grote test"...


Daan

----------


## renevanh

Er staat ook een foto van de doos met daarop duidelijk de tekst "Programmable MIDAS Preamps".
Dat is dan weer een verrassing, ik dacht dat er een Klark Teknik design in zat...

----------


## frederic

Klark Teknik heeft nu niet echt iets te maken met de preamps, maar met de FX engine

----------


## renevanh

Ik ben weer dingen door elkaar aan het halen... lalalala... snel verder studeren :P

----------


## JohanH

Gevonden op Soundforums.net (http://soundforums.net/junior-varsit...ussion-16.html)
Van Mr. Uli himself...

Lijkt toch dat er nog niet aan het einde van hun latijn zitten qua dsp-power.... Misschien toch een serieuze contender aan het worden)


Re: X32 discussion                Dear all,

We are pleased to inform you that while we are shipping the X32 now, we are already working on the next generation software upgrade for the X32 which will include high-end FX “plug-ins” based on physical modeling of classic audio hardware. We are essentially “rebuilding” classic analog gear in the digital domain. Our roadmap includes Neve, SSL, Urei and other well-known products such as the LA-2A compressor, Lexicon reverbs, SPL De-Esser and the TC Finalizer multiband compressor etc. 

We are also working on cutting-edge pitch shifting and pitch correction tools for amazing voice applications.

Those “plug-ins” will be available through simple software upgrades, as the X32 is a living mainframe that allows expansion in multiple dimensions. And the best is, that these upgrades will be for free. 

We are very proud that for the first time the X32 Digital Mixer, combined with the S16 Digital Snake and the P16 Personal Monitoring system offers a complete solution both for live and studio applications.



CEO 
MUSIC Group
www.music-group.com

----------


## desolation

Er zit blijkbaar 2x een SHARC DSP in. Voor die prijs zeer impressionant imho

----------


## showband

zegt mij nog niets
ANALOG DEVICES - ADSP-21261SKSTZ150 - IC, SHARC, DSP 150MHZ, SMD, LQFP144 
16 euro voor twee als consument

http://nl.farnell.com/analog-devices...144/dp/1439060

----------


## desolation

Je haalt er nu ook wel specifiek de goedkoopste uit hé

Volgens soundforums zit deze erin : AD21371

----------


## JohanH

Komaan... gaan we zo beginnen, stopt eens met die onzin. Want als je zo begint rekenen dan zelfs voor alle grote merken eens uit wat het maar kost aan onderdelen en wat jullie betalen... alsof een SD7/XL8 zijn geld dan waard is hé... 't is niet de kost van de DSP die telt, maar de "waarde" van de code die er in zit. (en dan nog....)





> zegt mij nog niets
> ANALOG DEVICES - ADSP-21261SKSTZ150 - IC, SHARC, DSP 150MHZ, SMD, LQFP144 
> 16 euro voor twee als consument
> 
> http://nl.farnell.com/analog-devices...144/dp/1439060

----------


## showband

> Komaan... gaan we zo beginnen, stopt eens met die onzin. Want als je zo begint rekenen dan zelfs voor alle grote merken eens uit wat het maar kost aan onderdelen en wat jullie betalen... alsof een SD7/XL8 zijn geld dan waard is hé... 't is niet de kost van de DSP die telt, maar de "waarde" van de code die er in zit. (en dan nog....)



Mee eens, vandaar deze _response_ op de constatering dat de DSP zo een pluspunt zou geven.

ok 50 euro geen 16. 
http://nl.farnell.com/analog-devices...qfp/dp/1776211

maar duidelijk niet de point om een toverdoos als uberpowerfull en uniek mee te laten schitteren. Roland duwde in zijn VG-8 in 1995 al twee dikke DSP's. En dan?

----------


## NesCio01

> Vergeet *wel niet* (?) er rekening mee te houden dat Presonus of zelfs Yamaha een héél stuk minder tafels verkoopt dan behringer. De X32 is nog niet op de markt, en hij is nu al compleet uitverkocht tot in november. Als je op korte termijn zo'n berg aan tafels verkoopt kosten je componenten ineens ook een stuk minder.



Pffffff, wat een ongefundeerde post.
De Fiatdealer trekt ook meer klanten dan de Mercedesdealer.
Brood van €1,35 verkoopt beter dan brood van €2,35,
en ook verkopen de budget schroevendraaiersets van PB staal
beter dan de sets van A-merken.

Mooie brug: Voor mij blijft het een PB merk, waarbij mijn 
resultaten uit het verleden zeker blijven tellen in de toekomst.
En nee, ik sta - op voorhand - niet open om genuanceerd en gefundeerd
nader onderzoek te doen (veldtests en -analyses) naar nieuwe producten van
dit merk.
Al zou het een onderdeel zijn van Cadac of SSL, voor mij blijft het PB.

Grtz


Nes

ps: PB staat in deze voor pisbak

----------


## frederic

Ik vrees dat er veel over de zin gelezen hebben: "gebaseerd op Midas", "gebaseerd op Klark Technik", gebaseerd op dit of dat, 
waardoor ze wel eens van een kale reis thuis kunnen komen vrees ik.

En idd het merk van de DSP processor gaan benoemen is te belachelijk voor woorden. 
Het is de programmatuur en onderzoek die er achter zit die geld kost.

En denken dat de programmatuur van Midas en Klark Technik zomaar overdraagbaar is naar Behringer, 
is ook een brug te ver want veel van die merken kochten hun studies en ontwerpen voor onderdelen buitenhuis, 
waardoor enkel Midas de rechtspersoon is die gebruik mag maken van die technologie, en niet behringer.

----------


## desolation

Sterk dat je CADAC aanhaalt, das namelijk tegenwoordig ook gewoon gemaakt in de el-cheapo China fabrieken van Soundking.

Over die rechtspersoon: Midas is, inclusief intellectueel eigendom, overgenomen door Music Group. Dat geeft Music Group het recht die technologie te gebruiken voor al hun merken.

----------


## frederic

Dat is niet juist. Midas heeft de intellectuele eigendomsrecht van hun producten.
Maar op onderdelen van hun producten zitten nog eigendomsrechten van andere bedrijven.
Vb Mac heeft firewire op hun computers.
Die firewire is ontworpen door Texas Instruments. De rechten blijven eigendom van TI, en niet van Apple.
Bij audioapparatuur is dit exact het zelfde. Merken als Midas en vele anderen betalen zich blauw aan licenties van externe studiebureaus.
En denken dat die studiebureaus plots hun onderzoek aan een prikje zullen door verkopen, omdat toevallig een van hun klanten is overgenomen door een ander bedrijf is nogal naïef.

----------


## desolation

Apple is echter geen eigenaar van Texas Instruments, dus daar gaat je vergelijking al de mist in. 

En NesCio, die vergelijking is NIET scheef. Behringer verkoop een PAK meer materiaal dan Presonus of Yamaha, wat er voor zorgt dat de kosten per onderdeel én van de productie een stuk lager liggen. Met als gevolg kunnen ze dus voor een lagere prijs meer functionaliteit bieden zonder minder te verdienen.

Zo zal een artisanale bakker inderdaad 2.50 voor zijn brood vragen, en de bakkerij van de Carrefour 1EUR omdat die tweede een productie heeft die 100X groter is. Is daarom Carrefour brood ineens onvreetbare bocht? Als we dan naar autos willen gaan: Mercedes had in 2002-2006 ziekelijk veel problemen met de electronica die bakken geld hebben gekost aan zowel garages als consumenten. Een beetje zoals dat ook de eerste Soundcraft VI6's of DiGiCo's zeker niet foutloos waren. Maar hey, A-merken, dus dan is het geen probleem!
Het is natuurlijk jouw zaak om je blind te staren op het verleden en daarom te kortzichtig te zijn om een nieuw product te willen proberen, daar maak ik geen punt van. Tis alleen gewoon te belachelijk om de dingen niet in perspectief te kunnen zetten: dit is GEEN high-end mengtafel, maar wel een budgetvriendelijke digitale mixer met een tot nu toe ongekende functionset voor zijn prijszetting. Kut natuurlijk voor wie net zo'n kreupele StudioLive heeft gekocht, of 8 mille heeft gelegd voor een SI Compact. Maar in het segment waar de X32 op gericht zal hij zeker potten gaan breken. Nu zal jij met je 20k+ wondermixer daar geen last van hebben gelukkig, maar er is nu wél eindelijk een volwaardig uitgeruste digimixer voor bands/clubs/verenigingen/etc... die geen fortuin hebben voor een mengtafel. Dat concept meteen afschilderen als pisbak, zegt meer over jezelf als over Behringer.

----------


## NesCio01

> Apple is echter geen eigenaar van Texas Instruments, dus daar gaat je vergelijking al de mist in. 
> 
> En NesCio, die vergelijking is NIET scheef. Behringer verkoop een PAK  meer materiaal dan Presonus of Yamaha, wat er voor zorgt dat de kosten  per onderdeel én van de productie een stuk lager liggen. Met als gevolg  kunnen ze dus voor een lagere prijs meer functionaliteit bieden zonder  minder te verdienen.
> 
> Zo zal een artisanale bakker inderdaad 2.50 voor zijn brood vragen, en  de bakkerij van de Carrefour 1EUR omdat die tweede een productie heeft  die 100X groter is. Is daarom Carrefour brood ineens onvreetbare bocht?  Als we dan naar autos willen gaan: Mercedes had in 2002-2006 ziekelijk  veel problemen met de electronica die bakken geld hebben gekost aan  zowel garages als consumenten. Een beetje zoals dat ook de eerste  Soundcraft VI6's of DiGiCo's zeker niet foutloos waren. Maar hey,  A-merken, dus dan is het geen probleem!
> Het is natuurlijk jouw zaak om je blind te staren op het verleden en  daarom te kortzichtig te zijn om een nieuw product te willen proberen,  daar maak ik geen punt van. Tis alleen gewoon te belachelijk om de  dingen niet in perspectief te kunnen zetten: dit is GEEN high-end  mengtafel, maar wel een budgetvriendelijke digitale mixer met een tot nu  toe ongekende functionset voor zijn prijszetting. Kut natuurlijk voor  wie net zo'n kreupele StudioLive heeft gekocht, of 8 mille heeft gelegd  voor een SI Compact. Maar in het segment waar de X32 op gericht zal hij  zeker potten gaan breken. Nu zal jij met je 20k+ wondermixer daar geen  last van hebben gelukkig, maar er is nu wél eindelijk een volwaardig  uitgeruste digimixer voor bands/clubs/verenigingen/etc... die geen  fortuin hebben voor een mengtafel. Dat concept meteen afschilderen als  pisbak, zegt meer over jezelf als over Behringer.



Ik ga je bijna nog geloven ook.
Veelal werkt het idd zo dat hoe meer en geautomatiseerd
je je producten maakt, hoe lager de productiekosten zijn.
Maarrrrr,......
het (enkel) gebruik maken van budget (el cheapo) onderdelen zorgt ook
voor lage kosten.
Ga maar eens faders voelen en schuiven en ervaar het
verschil tussen de diverse faders!

Ik ben blij dat Nederland dan iig 1 persoon kent die de
- nog steeds niet operationeel inzetbare - X32 door en door 
kent en deze dan ook excessief aanprijst, chapeau!
Gelukkig noem je het zelf een digitale budgetmixer, tnx!

Verder zijn Klark en Midas niet overgenomen door de Music Group.
Zij zijn, evenals B*er, bij deze holding ondergebracht.

Als je laten leiden door ervaring, kortzichtig is, dan heb je gelijk.

Sterkte met de verkoop. Krijgen we over 3 jaar s.v.p. overzicht
van aantal verkochte X 32 en aantal ter reparatie aangeboden exemplaren
van je te lezen?

grtz

Nes

ps: Ik bedoelde de Cadac mixers, die met liefde, handgemaakt worden 
in Engeland. Da's dus artisanaal!
Ik bedoelde niet de skotelbraai  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als de software boys mooie effecten gaan maken, dan kunnen de hardware jongens (als ze daar al niet mee bezig zijn) een X16 maken, bijvoorbeeld 16 inputs, 8 outputs in 19". Hebben ze de tape show markt ook in 1 keer bediend...

Het zou best zo kunnen zijn dat midas een gedeelte van de dsp software uitbesteed, dan is het maar de vraag op welke basis ze dat doen. Als het per uur gebeurd kunnen ze uiteindelijk vrij over beschikken. En dan kan deze zomaar met wat kleine aanpassingen in een behringer terecht komen. Uli is niet gek, dit soort dingen maken de opkoop / samenvoeging van bedrijven erg interessant.

----------


## frederic

> Apple is echter geen eigenaar van Texas Instruments, dus daar gaat je vergelijking al de mist in.




Blijkbaar ook niet van de rapste. 
 :Confused: 
Externe studiebureaus die aanleveren aan Midas zijn ook geen eigendom van Midas en co. Daarom zijn het "externe"

----------


## frederic

> Als de software boys mooie effecten gaan maken, dan kunnen de hardware jongens (als ze daar al niet mee bezig zijn) een X16 maken, bijvoorbeeld 16 inputs, 8 outputs in 19". Hebben ze de tape show markt ook in 1 keer bediend...
> 
> Het zou best zo kunnen zijn dat midas een gedeelte van de dsp software uitbesteed, dan is het maar de vraag op welke basis ze dat doen. Als het per uur gebeurd kunnen ze uiteindelijk vrij over beschikken. En dan kan deze zomaar met wat kleine aanpassingen in een behringer terecht komen. Uli is niet gek, dit soort dingen maken de opkoop / samenvoeging van bedrijven erg interessant.



Mijn ervaring met maatsoftware al of niet gecombineerd met hardware, is dat je nooit een verhandelbaar eigendomsrecht in handen hebt. 
Die werken bijna allemaal met een licentie.

----------


## frederic

En blijkbaar is het al zo, de software die gebruikt wordt op het Linux Eula platform door Midas en Klark Tecnic is eigendom van Telex Communications (UK) Ltd. in Engeland.

----------


## desolation

> Blijkbaar ook niet van de rapste. 
> 
> Externe studiebureaus die aanleveren aan Midas zijn ook geen eigendom van Midas en co. Daarom zijn het "externe"



Daar geef ik je gelijk in, want dat klopt.
Echter, als je als firma (Midas/KT) een platform ontwikkelt en R&D stopt in de technologie hierachter, en een paar jaar later geeft er iemand je een smak geld voor je firma onder te brengen in zijn holding (ja dat is opkopen), dan heeft die holding ook wel effectief recht op jouw technologie. Dat is ook letterlijk wat ze na de overname hebben verteld op de vraag "hoe voelt het om nu eigendom te zijn van music group/behringer": wij krijgen meer financiele en praktische middelen om producten te devven en te promoten, in ruil geven wij technologie en expertise vrij aan "de andere music group merken".

----------


## Roeltej

Software kan er wel volledig los van staan, bepaalde delen kunnen in eigen huis ontwikkeld zijn, andere weer uitbesteed en in licentie genomen voor misschien alleen 1 type mixer of een bepaald aantal producten. Soms is het ook goedkoper om producten van een ander in licentie te nemen ipv zelf te ontwikkelen. Als ze bv bij merk A in een digitale mixer een galmpje hebben zitten met een (digitaal) lexicon logootje erboven, mag merk B binnen dezelfde holding hier niet zomaar gebruik van maken. enz enz. 
Kan zijn dat de software die de eq's, gates, compressors ed regeld door een 3e partij ontwikkeld is en ingekocht wordt of zelfs bij meerdere partijen vandaan getrokken wordt, die kan je ook niet zomaar op een andere mixer gebruiken enz enz.

----------


## renevanh

In rechttoe rechtaan theorie klopt dat Roeltej, maar wij hebben totaal geen inzicht in de contracten van Midas/KT met hun eventuele leveranciers en de gevolgen voor die contracten als er een nieuwe eigenaar komt. Oftewel: wat je zegt kan heel goed het geval zijn... of niet. Of een tussenweg.



Terug naar de X32: ik zag in een ander topic (iets met een studentenvereniging) dat er werd geroepen de X32 te gebruiken in combinatie met de Midas stageblocks. Dat schijnt nog niet mogelijk te zijn zonder software update op die stageblocks om de instructies van de X32 helemaal te begrijpen. Wanneer die komt is nog niet bekend.

----------


## Roeltej

Mijn versie kan ook goed totaal niet van toepassing zijn op de Music Group, maar zomaar roepen dat alle software die Midas en KT gebruiken zomaar naar de X32 gekopieerd is is weer een ander uiterste.
Hoeft nieteens om hele programma's te gaan, zou bv best kunnen dat de software voor de aansturing van de motorfaders al in licentie is, of een patent op de techniek met gekleurde LCDtjes en daar ga je al. Zo verdient Microsoft stiekem bv best wat aan Android, omdat er ergens een klein beetje software in zit waar hun de rechten van hebben.


Was het probleem met Midas/Behringer stageblocks niet dat de ene 96khz werkte en de andere 48? Natuurlijk ook wle oppassen dat je dadelijk geen Midassen gaat krijgen met een hoop Behringer eraan, met wat reserves, omdat dat toch stukken goedkoper was, andersom zal iets minder erg zijn, al is het natuurlijk fijner als er ipv een X32 een Midas verkocht wordt... daar zal Uli ook wat vrolijker van worden denk ik  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

Uli is niet iemand die zn eigen bedrijf gaat ondermijnen. De mensen die een Midas tafel kopen hebben daar hun redenen voor (begin maar eens met rideracceptatie :Smile: ), en de mensen die een Behringer tafel (al dan niet met Midas podiumdoosjes) kopen ook (budget bijvoorbeeld). Uli's verhaaltje klopt wel, anders was ie er niet aan begonnen.


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Hoeft nieteens om hele programma's te gaan, zou bv best kunnen dat de software voor de aansturing van de motorfaders al in licentie is, of een patent op de techniek met gekleurde LCDtjes en daar ga je al. Zo verdient Microsoft stiekem bv best wat aan Android, omdat er ergens een klein beetje software in zit waar hun de rechten van hebben.



Aansturing van motor faders (ook al is het maar een voorbeeld) is echt geen rocket science, laat staan dat daar iemand een patent op heeft. En als midas iets gebruikt met een patent van een ander dan blijft die situatie voor behringer hetzelfde. Als midas het patent zelf heeft vastgelegd, dan behoort het nu aan de nieuwe eigenaar, hooguit dat er onderling op papier iets "verrekend" word tussen de onderliggende afdelingen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ik had eerder reacties verwacht op mijn X16 aanname.  :Smile:

----------


## slol

Ik heb vanmiddag even op dit forum gekeken. Hier staat ook iemand die voor behringer de X32 heeft getest. Hij heeft er al 30 shows mee gedraaid en zegt er enorm gek op te zijn. Volgens mij heeft hij hele nauwe banden met behringer, want hij schrijft geen negatieve dingen. Maar het lezen zeker waard. 

http://soundforums.net/junior-varsit...cussion-1.html

----------


## slol

De wereldwijde release van de X32 was gisteren. Zijn er inmiddels mensen die de tafel al in huis hebben?De SOS review was erg positief.  Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de Nederlandse reviews. 

Groeten,
Sietse

----------


## desolation

Heb van de invoerder confirmatie voor levering ten laatste midden Augustus voor Europa, niet de beloofde 27 juli maw.

----------


## LVG

> Heb van de invoerder confirmatie voor levering ten laatste midden Augustus voor Europa, niet de beloofde 27 juli maw.




Of zelfs later.... Waarschijnlijke levering op 
17.09.2012 (zie thomann / grote afnemer)

En zal me niks verbazen dat de prijs ook nog omhoog gaat is met de P16 systeem ook gebeurd....

----------


## desolation

In Amerika zijn ze effectief al uitgeleverd, Thomann neemt overigens niet af van bij de Europese invoerder maar krijgt rechtstreeks van Behringer dus die hun levertermijn is niet relevant.

Het zou in se voor 16 Augustus moeten zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

Allez,

ik zou er subiet desolaat van worden........ :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

Bij KeyMusic St Niklaas ligt nu een demo console (production model)

----------


## salsa

Nopes, in de U.S is het nog niet leverbaar....

----------


## desolation

Aan particulieren niet, er liggen daar wel effectief al production consoles bij professionele klanten

----------


## jens

Ok feedback heeft dr ook een in huis volgens het nieuws op de site! op naar rotterdam dus in de vakantie  :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> Aan particulieren niet, er liggen daar wel effectief al production consoles bij professionele klanten



We noemen dat dus gewoon 'demo' modellen...

Dave

----------


## frederic

't Is dan te hopen dat het niet dat model was van bij Bekafun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> We noemen dat dus gewoon 'demo' modellen...
> 
> Dave



Maar die worden wel als operationele mixers gewoon op tour ingezet, zodat die klanten hun handen er eerst even mee vuil kunnen maken en de kinderziektes aan kunnen kaarten, voordat ze er gelijk een 40-tal inkopen.

Het is een groot verschil met een 'demo' model dat alleen maar staat te glimmen en te knipperen in de winkel.

----------


## desolation

Nee, dit is niet de mixer van bij Bekafun.

Het is een "demo" model ja, maar het is de eerste keer dat een X32 met exact dezelfde HW en Soft als de productiemodellen publiek bereikbaar is.
Ipv een beta-bak met een hele hoop issues.

----------


## salsa

> Maar die worden wel als operationele mixers gewoon op tour ingezet, zodat die klanten hun handen er eerst even mee vuil kunnen maken en de kinderziektes aan kunnen kaarten, voordat ze er gelijk een 40-tal inkopen.
> 
> Het is een groot verschil met een 'demo' model dat alleen maar staat te glimmen en te knipperen in de winkel.



Wat is dan het verschil tussen een DEMO model en een Prototype??

----------


## renevanh

> Wat is dan het verschil tussen een DEMO model en een Prototype??



Een prototype is het eerste gerealiseerde ontwerp, vaak met nog vanalles wat verbeterd moet worden.

----------


## salsa

Is dit dan ook niet van toepassing met de X32?

Kijk, als fabrikant wil je zoveel mogelijk de 'kinder' problemen oplossen door enkele modellen aan gebruikers te geven, dan pas komen die 'ziektes' eruit en heb je de kans om dit aan te passen voordat de officiele lancering van het model gedaan wordt.
Anders krijg je zo'n "Toyota" terug roep aktie, wat veel tijd, ergenis en geld kost..

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Het prototype is het eerste werkende model, daar wordt, binnen het bedrijf, volop mee getest en pas als alle problemen zijn opgelost komen er pré productie modellen. Die worden aan verschillende gebruikers meegegeven om er in de praktijk mee te werken en er worden allerlei al dan niet destructieve testen mee uitgevoerd.
Tevens worden ze, indien nodig, aangeboden aan de diverse keurmerken en andere instanties om er een 'legaal' product van te maken in de landen waarin het geleverd gaat worden.
Bij veel fabrikanten worden de pré productie modellen na afloop vernietigd.
Met de pré productie wordt tevens het hele productieproces gestroomlijnd van inkoop, tot half fabricaat, tot eindproduct en pas dan wordt er met de echte productie begonnen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Grtz
> 
> 
> Nes
> 
> ps: PB staat in deze voor pisbak



das maar goed ook, want de PB-schroevendraaiers zijn de beste ter wereld. \


Ben wel benieuwd naar het ding... en naar de prijsstelling...

----------


## slol

28 Augustus ga ik naar Duitsland voor een uitgebreide testronde bij één van 20 technici (in de wereld) die van Behringer de tafel heeft gekregen op test (al zo'n 4 maanden geleden). Ik zal hem gaan bezoeken en zal mijn bevindingen aan jullie doorgeven. Op http://soundforums.net/junior-varsity/ kan je de bevindingen van de X32 tot nu toe lezen van de persoon die ik ga bezoeken. Ik ben benieuwd. 

Groeten,
Sietse

----------


## desolation

Volgende maandag is onze X32 er (hij ligt al bij face, maar we vertrekken deze week op vakantie)
Ik post zeker en vast de ervaringen van mijzelf en onze mixer.

----------


## mrVazil

mag ik nekeer komen luisteren als ge hem binnen hebt jeroen?

----------


## desolation

Nee, dat is verboden!

(altijd welkom uiteraard  :Wink:  )


De S16 snake laat blijkbaar nog wel een tijd op zich wachten  :Frown:

----------


## slol

Uli Behringer zei dat de S16 vanaf Oktober verscheept gaan worden. Ze hopen dat deze vanaf november beschikbaar zijn. Mag ik vragen waar je woont? Ben wel benieuwd naar je bevindingen.

----------


## salsa

Wat is de prijs nu???

Dave

----------


## desolation

Wij verkopen hem aan 2649EUR retail
De prijs is wat gestegen omdat de 32in/32uit firewire-usb interface nu standaard in de tafel zit ingebouwd ipv dat het een optionele extra is zoals eerst gepland.

----------


## salsa

Ach, en in het begin werd mij nog mooi een prijs verteld van 2500 Dollar.........

----------


## desolation

Dat komt dan toch nog redelijk overeen, want je vergeet duidelijk dat bij een dollarprijs nog BTW & invoerrechten moeten geteld worden...

----------


## slol

Inmiddels spreekt iedereen van een prijs onder de 3000 dollar. Als je kijkt wat je krijgt voor dat geld kan er niets in die prijsklasse tippen aan deze tafel. Naar wat ik hoor is de kwaliteit heel behoorlijk.

----------


## salsa

> Dat komt dan toch nog redelijk overeen, want je vergeet duidelijk dat bij een dollarprijs nog BTW & invoerrechten moeten geteld worden...



Tja, op Aruba is dit 12%.....
Ik vergeet helemaal nix, jij wel, ik woon op Aruba en we kennen geen Euro's hier!

Dave

----------


## vasco

> Ik vergeet helemaal nix, jij wel, ik woon op Aruba en we kennen geen Euro's hier!



Altijd grappig, weer iemand die voortaan weet dat Salsa niet in Nederland woont en werkt.

Omgerekend komt de euro retailprijs inderdaad niet op 2500 maar op 3250 dollar zonder BTW en invoerrechten.

----------


## desolation

Weinig grappig aan, ik kan het moeilijk ruiken als het nergens vermeld staat ?

In de US gaan ze 2899 dollar, een Studiolive 24.4.2 kost daar 3295 dollar. Meer features, goedkoper en tot nu toe is elke review zeer positief.

----------


## vasco

> Weinig grappig aan, ik kan het moeilijk ruiken als het nergens vermeld staat ?



Wij hebben hier allemaal een profiel en laat die van Salsa (maar ook van veel andere regelmatige bezoekers) mooi ingevuld zijn. Daarnaast heb je of over het woord dollar heen gelezen of er verder geen link naar de US mee gelegd. Geeft verder toch niets, je bent niet de eerste en ik verwacht ook niet de laatste.

----------


## frederic

> Ach, en in het begin werd mij nog mooi een prijs verteld van 2500 Dollar.........



Ja maar met een 32 i/o USB/firewire uitbreiding extra nu.
Voor die 150€ zou ik het toch niet laten hoor.

----------


## djspeakertje

150 euro voor een kaart waarmee je van je mengtafel een 32 kanaals multitrack recorder/player maakt is de deal van het jaar... Wil je dat grapje met MADI doen dan ben je al snel het vierdubbele kwijt... Eindelijk een fabrikant die er geen moeilijke opties bij doet, maar gewoon een totaalpakket levert. Er komt toch een moment dat je het hebben wilt.


Daan

----------


## frederic

Als het echt goed is, zou ik nu de kat uit de boom kijken voor andere fabrikanten.
Want die gaan hun prijzen moeten zakken, of er zullen nieuwe mengtafels moeten uitkomen, willen ze meekunnen me de trend.
Want ik durf eigenlijk niet in een zaal zitten met een Behringermixer, en telkens dezelfde uitleg moeten geven "waarom wel die mengtafel gebruiken."

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Want ik durf eigenlijk niet in een zaal zitten met een Behringermixer, en telkens dezelfde uitleg moeten geven "waarom wel die mengtafel gebruiken."



Dan plak je er toch een sticker overheen...

----------


## SH1000

> Dan plak je er toch een sticker overheen...



Eentje van MIDAS, dan krijg je vast veel lovende reacties over het geluid en de mixer  :Smile:

----------


## desolation

ach, eenmaal er wat positieve reviews de ronde doen kunnen zelfs de haters er niet meer onderuit dat het best een ok tafel is.
natuurlijk zal een VI1/Pro1/iLive/SD9 beter klinken, maar die hun stagebox kost al meer dan de hele X32

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ach, eenmaal er wat positieve reviews de ronde doen kunnen zelfs de haters er niet meer onderuit dat het best een ok tafel is.



Daar zal alles om draaien, als de reacties goed zijn, verkoopt dit ding zichzelf. Als het toch allemaal wat minder blijkt te zijn dan word het afwachten.

----------


## frederic

> ach, eenmaal er wat positieve reviews de ronde doen kunnen zelfs de haters er niet meer onderuit dat het best een ok tafel is.
> natuurlijk zal een VI1/Pro1/iLive/SD9 beter klinken, maar die hun stagebox kost al meer dan de hele X32



Zij pakken wel uit met Midas technologie. De ongeëvenaarde keizer van de live tafels.
Als ze de hoge verwachtingen niet kunnen waarmaken zitten ze met een groot probleem.

----------


## desolation

Op een SI Compact kleeft ook Soundcraft, en toch klink die desk compleet ondermaats. Zeker tov een VI1.
Verkopen doen ze nog steeds, en Soundcraft heet daardoor geen probleem.

----------


## vasco

> ...maar die hun stagebox kost al meer dan de hele X32



Ik ken iemand die maandag zijn X32 binnen krijgt en hem een keer gaat testen met zijn Midas DL251 eraan. Ik had deze combi twee jaar geleden hier aangehaald en nu gaat iemand hem uitproberen. Ben benieuwd, wanneer ik meer van hem hoor dan laat ik het hier ook weten.

----------


## Poelmans

Had ergens gelezen dat niet elke combinatie zomaar gaat: De Behringer X32 is 44,1 of 48 kHz, terwijl de Midas consoles op 96kHz vast zitten. De gear van Midas die je wél kan omschakelen naar 48kHz zou wel compatibel zijn.

Enfin, das literatuur, ben benieuwd naar je kennis zijn bevindingen  :Wink:

----------


## desolation

Klopt!

De DL251 en DL252 zijn afaik de enige midas boxen die 48kHz schakelbaar zijn

Had er op de messe wel met Jan, de ontwerper van de X32 over gesproken om een 96kHz mode te implementeren op de X32. Volgens hem zou dat ofwel willen zeggen dat je beperkt bent tot 16/8, ofwel dat ze op een of andere manier processing power van de FX engine moeten gebruiken voor de samplerate omhoog te halen. Ze zouden er alleszins zeker naar kijken.

----------


## frederic

Je kunt ook een Klark Technik network bridge gebruiken.

----------


## vasco

Hoor net dat Behringer SMAART aankondigt in de X32.
Weet iemand hier al meer van of blijft het voorlopig een gerucht.

----------


## desolation

Uli Behringer heeft het zelf gemeld op Soundforums, dus leugens zullen het wel niet zijn.
De V2.0 firmware belooft hij ook een hoop Neve, Focusrite en andere high-end emulaties in


En ja je kan die network bridge gebruiken, kost wel een ferme noot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SPS

> Hoor net dat Behringer SMAART aankondigt in de X32.
> Weet iemand hier al meer van of blijft het voorlopig een gerucht.




Presonus na-apen...Wat een wedren toch. Maar alleen maar goed voor ons als gebruikers!!

Paul

----------


## desolation

Is weinig na-apen aan, tis 100% op vraag van de gebruikers op soundforums....

----------


## Rieske

X32 gebruikers ? Die bestaan nog niet !  :Wink:

----------


## SH1000

> X32 gebruikers ? Die bestaan nog niet !



Op soundsforums.net staan "de eerste" ervaringen.

----------


## Rieske

Ik bedoelde eigenlijk hier, op dit forum.

----------


## vasco

> Presonus na-apen...Wat een wedren toch. Maar alleen maar goed voor ons als gebruikers!!



Gelukkig doen andere fabrikanten nooit iets "overnemen" van elkaar. De gebruiker krijgt meer keuze in de markt, lijkt mij prima. Bij de X32 krijg je een tafel waarbij alles meedraait in het digitale domein (o.a. ook de faders). Presonus blijft op deze manier dan toch maar een halve digitale tafel die gemakken mist waar digitaal nu juist zo handig is.

Kortom, inderdaad goed voor de (toekomstige) gebruikers.

----------


## frederic

Presonus studiolive versie 2 zou volgend jaar gelanceerd worden.
Eens zien wat zij gaan leveren.

----------


## tarpan

> Had ergens gelezen dat niet elke combinatie zomaar gaat: De Behringer X32 is 44,1 of 48 kHz, terwijl de Midas consoles op 96kHz vast zitten. De gear van Midas die je wél kan omschakelen naar 48kHz zou wel compatibel zijn.



Ik heb een tijdje geleden iets gelezen over een speciale "app" waarbij alles frequenties compatibel konden gemaakt worden...uitgevonden door een dame met de naam Loog Anna  :Smile:

----------


## SH1000

Voor wie het SOS-artikel van de X32 nog niet heeft gezien:

https://www.storedj.com.au/attachmen...?ts=1344408775

----------


## djspeakertje

Over apps gesproken, Behringer heeft nu ook een offline editor voor de X32: http://www.audioprointernational.com...-console/04973

Ik heb er even kort mee gespeeld net, en kon mn weg er aardig vinden. Er moet nog een boel verbeterd, maar het is dan ook nog maar een Bèta.

Trouwens: http://www.behringer.com/news/files/...SOS_Review.pdf Kom ik net tegen op de facebook van Behringer. In aanzienlijk fijnere kwaliteit dan de link van SH1000.

Edit: Decilux AV Sales kondigt net (7 minuten geleden) op facebook aan dat ze een X32 in de showroom hebben. Misschien toch nog maar even een dagje vakantie opofferen om naar Hengelo te fietsen... 


Daan

----------


## desolation

Eerste impressie van mijn eigen X32: htf bouwen ze zo'n goede tafel voor zo weinig geld  :Embarrassment: 

De bouwkwaliteit is echt gewoon super degelijk, kan je makkelijk naast een SI Compact of een GLD leggen. Snelle faders, sterke knoppen, degelijke en dimbare led verlichting die heel helder gaat, duidelijk displays, etc...
Het is geen touchscreen voor de instellingen, wat zorgt voor een goede daylight readability op volle helderheid.
Structuur van de tafel zit gewoon goed in mekaar. Logisch opgebouwd, enorm veel direct access.
Qua setup heb je enorm veel keuzemogelijkheden, quasi alles is aanpasbaar of instelbaar, zonder onnodig gecompliceerd teworden. Een leek snapt op 15 minuten hoe dit ding functioneert.

Qua sound: een echte livetest is voor zaterdag, maar ik heb er eens een live recording over fiwi aan gehangen en beluisterd met mijn K702: dit ding klinkt gewoon prima. En dan bedoel ik overall, niet enkel de preamps. Ook de effecten, gates en comps zijn zeer netjes. Ook enorm veel instelmogelijkheden qua parameters voor deze dynamics en FX, dus je kan er echt alle kanten mee uit. 

Voor 2600EUR koop je echt enorm veel mengtafel. Dit durf ik zo naast een SI Compact leggen (wel, 3 stuks met 2 S16 stageboxen voor de prijs van een SIC32 dan).

----------


## renevanh

> een echte livetest is voor zaterdag,



Is er een scenario te bedenken waarbij geinteresseerde een kijkje kunnen nemen?  :Smile:

----------


## mrVazil

indeed, ik heb niets te doen zaterdag  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Voor 2600EUR koop je echt enorm veel mengtafel. Dit durf ik zo naast een SI Compact leggen (wel, 3 stuks met 2 S16 stageboxen voor de prijs van een SIC32 dan).



Mis je al iets wat betreft mogelijkheden ten opzichte van al het gevestigde?

----------


## desolation

marktacceptatie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LVG

Waar ik benieuwd naar ben wat gebeurt er met het geluid als je 32 kanalen + returns hebt en overal inserties etc aan hebt staan

Blijft het geluid dan overeind of door al het reken werk etc. wordt het geluid dan "dun"  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## frederic

> Waar ik benieuwd naar ben wat gebeurt er met het geluid als je 32 kanalen + returns hebt en overal inserties etc aan hebt staan
> 
> Blijft het geluid dan overeind of door al het reken werk etc. wordt het geluid dan "dun"  ?



2

Je zou die eens moeten testen met 32 condensatormicrofonen. Laten we zeggen met de grote jongens.
Dat is trouwens een van de problemen bij Yamaha.

----------


## desolation

> Waar ik benieuwd naar ben wat gebeurt er met het geluid als je 32 kanalen + returns hebt en overal inserties etc aan hebt staan
> 
> Blijft het geluid dan overeind of door al het reken werk etc. wordt het geluid dan "dun"  ?



Op de messe draaide de volgende setup

Master console met 32 inputs via firewire actief, deze inputs werden via AES50 doorgestuurd naar 2 andere consoles. Ook hingen hier 2 S16 stageboxen aan gekoppeld.
Op elke console waren er op elk kanaal dynamics actief, samen met 8 stereo FX.
Het ding was maw redelijk hevig belast, gaf geen krimp. Ik verwacht eigenlijk niet minder van de productie versie.

Voor zover het mij uitgelegd is heeft de tafel ook een volledig aparte SHARC voor enkel de inserts/fx sectie, en de andere SHARC voor de rest van de processing, exact om dit soort problemen te vermijden.

----------


## vasco

> Eerste impressie...



Bomdes???
Kun jij ter zijner tijd ook hier de uitkomst van de test met een DL251 posten?

----------


## desolation

Als ik er eentje kan vastkrijgen, met plezier.
Onze vertegenwoordiger is nog in vakantie dus bij FACE kan ik het momenteel niet navragen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> 2
> 
> Je zou die eens moeten testen met 32 condensatormicrofonen. Laten we zeggen met de grote jongens.
> Dat is trouwens een van de problemen bij Yamaha.



Je bedoeld dat de fantoom spanning dan in elkaar zakt? Daar hebben er wel meer last van. 
Dit is voor de doelgroep ook niet reëel, (live muziek / bandje) als je de wat kleinere condensators hebt dan valt dat nog wel mee.

----------


## desolation

32 zware condensators phantom voeden? straffe live situatie waar je dat nodig hebt en dan geen budget hebt voor een meer high-end tafel :')
Kwestie van het podium vol te rammen met 40.000EUR aan mics en er dan een mengtafel van 2600EUR voor te hangen....

Klein beetje perspectief houden he  :Wink:

----------


## mrVazil

dus waar moeten we zaterdag zijn?  :Big Grin:

----------


## desolation

Berg, Kampenhout  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Belgie? Jammer, net te ver weg...

----------


## mrVazil

awel deso, uw bevindingen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## desolation

Zeer positief!

In a nutshell: de tafel laat zich heel makkelijk bedienen, de geluidskwaliteit is a-ok en de effecten en dynamics zijn meer dan prima. Overall is dit echt een winnaar, punt gedaan. Heb er ook een live recording van gemaakt, wel maar gewoon stereo via de USB output. 
Ze is ook zeer klankneutraal. Waar de meeste meer budgettafels een duidelijke invloed hebben op je geluidskwaliteit, kan je dit toch wel zonder schamen naast een GLD of een SI Compact leggen. 
Wat ik er zeer fijn aan vind is hoe flexibel ze wel niet is. 4-bands PEQ per kanaal, die dan per band sterk te shapen is qua EQ-soort, is toch wel zeer uniek in dit segment. Ook de effecten en dynamics zijn volledig instelbaar. Het nadeel is dat je als leek hier natuurlijk nogal makkelijk de preset kan verpesten, wat het achteraf wat lastiger maakt om terug je zin te vinden. De presets hebben namelijk niet de "naam" van het effect waar ze op gebaseerd zijn. Met wat tijd en moeite maak je hier echter wél exact de reverb of delay die jij graag hoort, zonder vast te zitten aan de simulaties die bv Soundcraft of Allen&Heath lekker vindt klinken. 


De enige nadelen die ik tot nu toe heb gevonden:

1) Ik vond nergens de mogelijkheid om inputs 1 op 1 te patchen. Je kan per 8 kanalen kiezen van welke source ze komen, maar niet individueel. Ik split quasi altijd de vocals uit voor FOH en monitor, en omdat ik dit niet meteen vond heb ik dat nog aanloog gedaan.

2) Sends on faders werkt niet reverse. Je kan dus wel een kanaal selecteren en via faders je sends regelen. Maar je kan niet een send kiezen, en dan zien welke kanalen er in zitten.

En dat zijn dan op zich geen defecten, maar gewoon features die prima toegevoegd kunnen worden.


Je haalt hier mee natuurlijk geen SD8, VI2 of Pro2 in huis. Maar voor 2700EUR koop je wél een verdomd goede mengtafel die zeer compleet is. Naar mijn mening een dikke aanrader.

----------


## NesCio01

> Je haalt hier mee natuurlijk geen SD8, VI2 of Pro2 in huis. Maar voor 2700EUR koop je wél een verdomd goede mengtafel die zeer compleet is. Naar mijn mening een dikke aanrader.



Zonder de tafel gezien of gehoord te hebben geeft het geheel aan (te) positieve 
reacties in wereldwijde media en fora mij een behoorlijk argwanend gevoel,
dit ondersteunt door negatieve ervaringen met dit merk in het verleden.

Ik zou best wel eens een luistersessie willen met slechts 1 opgestelde
speaker setup, met daarop een aantal tafels aangesloten, zowel digitaal
als analoog. Ik denk nl. dat je dan pas echt kunt zeggen welke
verschillen je hoort en waar deze verschillen zich bevinden.

Voorlopg houd ik m'n reserves t.o.v de X32. Ik vraag me ook af waar
het prijsverschil tussen een tafel van 3 k (X32) en een tafel van 14k (SD11i)
vandaan komt. Een Mercedes kost nog steeds veel maar dan een Fiat, maar......
de Mercedes rijdt wel 3 x lekkerder.

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

2

Die argwanendheid is niet onterecht.
De prijs moet van ergens komen. Gratis bestaat niet.
Laten we elkaar eens binnen een jaar spreken.

----------


## showband

ik vind de reacties nu wel wat flauw.

een forumlid heeft zo ongeveer als enige al een X32. Hij deelt serieus zijn eerste ervaring. *Waaruit blijkt dat ie nog niet gelijk is ontploft*  :Wink:  En dan is het nog niet genoeg.

nee, na een (1) avond kun je niet weten of het ding degelijk is. Ja voor dat geld mag je op je qui vive zijn. 

Maar we hebben toch wel mooi een eerste verslag over gebruiksgemak, sound en functionaliteit. En ik hoop dat we meer updates krijgen.

----------


## NesCio01

> ik vind de reacties nu wel wat flauw.



Met respect geschreven Showband, maar:
- dit topic loopt vanaf 30 november 2010 en beslaat 26 pagina's;
- Desolation registeert zich medio juni 2012;
- in zijn *1e post* (pagina 13) lees ik een - voor mij - te positieve 
gebruikservaring én meldt hij de bestelling van het ding;
- overige posts zijn - voor mij - ook iets te positief;
- ik ben wellicht slecht van vertrouwen, te eigenwijs en niet snel overtuigd;
- ik had (daarom?) ook geen slechte recensie verwacht,

dit alles geeft mij het argwanende gevoel naar de X32.

Sorry dat m'n post bij jou flauw overkomt, het is niet flauw bedoeld, meer critisch.

En misschien sla ik er wel op aan omdat ook ik in alle dynamiek
wel eens erg positief kan reageren op iets dat ik goed vind
(zie bijvb. m'n posts over de USB/DI van ARX).

Dit was even off topic, maar ik had een keer behoefte me te verduidelijken.

grtz


Nes

----------


## desolation

> 2
> 
> Die argwanendheid is niet onterecht.
> De prijs moet van ergens komen. Gratis bestaat niet.
> Laten we elkaar eens binnen een jaar spreken.



20.000 verkochte desks uit een eigen productiefaciliteit in pre-order. Daar komt je prijs vandaan. De iNuke is ook een absurd goedkope klasse D versterker, zelfs als je gaat kijken naar de werkelijke output. Nee het is geen I-Tech of PLM, maar wel veel amp voor je geld.

Ik heb overigens bijna 4j wekelijks op de baan geweest met een VI1 of een SI Compact aan dezelfde FOH set, dus ik weet prima hoe een SIC klinkt op die set. 

Ik heb ook een hele hoop rommel de revue zien passeren van Behringer hoor, als het rommel was had ik deze desk echt niet aangekocht. De reden dat er zoveel positieve reacties zijn is doodweg omdat je gewoon héél veel mengtafel krijgt voor wat je neerlegt. De vergelijking met de SD11i vind ik overigens ook wat onterecht, een SD11/SD9 zit eerder in het segment waar de nieuwe Pro1 en Pro2 van Midas liggen. De X32 valt eerder te vergelijken met bv de GLD of de SI Compact.

Die Mercedes vergelijking kan ik overigens ook in de andere richting gebruiken: terwijl er met de Ducato nagenoeg geen problemen zijn geweest zie je genoeg Sprinters staan die langs alle kanten roesten en toch het dubbel hebben gekost.
Net zoals dat de VI6 een gigantisch dure tafel is, maar die bij zijn release met zoveel bugs zat dat ze gewoon onbruikbaar was. 
Een merk is geen garantie op aanwezigheid of afwezigheid van problemen, maar Behringer heeft hier verdorie hard zijn best gedaan om het zo foutloos te krijgen als dat mogelijk was. En ze hebben in de eerste week na de release 3 bugfix firmwares uitgebracht nadat er problemen naar boven kwamen via user feedback. Ik denk dat de SI Compact tout court nog maar 3 updates heeft gekregen....

Over de levensduur en betrouwbaarheid kan ik natuurlijk nog weinig kwijt, maar qua software en bouwkwaliteit ben ik alleszins meer dan tevreden. De VI1 waar ik voordien mee tourde heeft in zijn eerste maanden toch een stuk meer problematisch gedrag vertoond. Een niet-bootende desk na een firmware update was daar een mooi voorbeeld van.

----------


## desolation

Om nog eens op de prijs terug te komen:

Behringer X32: 2700EUR
Presonus 24:4:12: 3090EUR

Van de ene vinden jullie het dus onmogelijk dat er ook maar iets van kwaliteit aan is, de andere is een wauw geweldig mixer voor de instapbudgetten.
De ene is echter wel een gigantisch internationaal bedrijf met een absurde omzet en capaciteit, de andere gewoon een groot bedrijf met redelijke omzet.

Ik snap dus eerlijk dat gevit niet ala 'voor dat geld kan het niet'. Ja akkoord, het is best goedkoop voor wat je krijgt, maar vergeet niet dat de R&D van de X32 ook grotendeels komt uit de overname van Midas/KT. Daarnaast heeft Behringer gewoon een gigantische afzetmarkt, wat meteen ook de inkoopprijs van de onderdelen een stuk omlaag haalt.

De XL8 kostte ook meer dan 300 mille, en even later stond er de Pro9 die minder dan 1/3 van die launchprijs had. Vond je het toen ook onmogelijk dat die Pro9 enige vorm van kwaliteit bezitte?

----------


## frederic

De prijs bij Presonus is verklaarbaar. Daar hebben ze duidelijke keuzes gemaakt in het concept.
Ze hebben goeie componenten gebruikt, maar om de prijs te drukken hebben ze zaken zoals automatische faders weg gelaten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> als het rommel was had ik deze desk echt niet aangekocht.



En hoe weet je dat zonder dat je er mee gewerkt hebt? :Confused:

----------


## desolation

Een zéér goede indruk van:

1) bijna 2 uur prutsen en proberen met een preprod versie op de Musik Messe
2) Een uitgebreid gesprek met Jan van Behringer/X32 teamleader én de mensen van Midas die hebben meegewerkt
3) De demo dag bij FACE in Boom

----------


## MarkRombouts

Aankoop van een geheel nieuw product op de markt is altijd een soort van risico.
Nu vallen we daar met zijn allen over bij dit nieuwe product van Behringer.

Als ik de aankoop vergelijk met de aankoop van mijn GLD mixer een tijdje terug: die was ook nieuw op de markt, dus nog geen praktijkervaring mee, duurzaamheid onbekend. Toch heb ik deze zonder twijfel besteld, en ben er zeker meer dan blij mee !

Je kunt toch nooit alles ondervangen, en voor de prijs van de X32 is de gok om er een aan te schaffen nu ook weer niet zo heel groot natuurlijk.

----------


## vasco

> De prijs bij Presonus is verklaarbaar. Daar hebben ze duidelijke keuzes gemaakt in het concept.
> Ze hebben goeie componenten gebruikt, maar om de prijs te drukken hebben  ze zaken zoals automatische faders weg gelaten.



De prijs bij  Behringer is verklaarbaar. Daar hebben ze duidelijke keuzes gemaakt in  het concept. Alles er op en er aan met de jarenlange kennis die ze in huis hebben  gehaald via Midas en Klark. Het zou best kunnen dat ze hiermee een  comeback gaan maken binnen de mengtafels. Ze hebben troep gemaakt door  de jaren heen en dat imago dragen ze nu zeker met zich mee. Toch denk ik  dat als deze tafel echt doet wat het moet doen, het wel eens sneller  kan gaan dan sommige hier denken wat de X32 betreft. Het zegt nog niets  over al hun andere producten uiteraard maar die crossovers en ADA's  schijnen ook gretig aftrek te hebben gehad al jaren ondanks hun imago.

Bij  de introductie van de GLD80 heb ik ook terughoudende geluiden gehoord.  Heel goed om kritisch te kijken naar nieuwe producten (en helemaal bij  budget merken), doe ik ook en zal nooit voor een Presonus kiezen. Andere  zweren bij dit merk en vinden het compromis geen gemis. Er is dus een  markt voor beide blijkt ook al vind je dat als predikant misschien niet leuk (de katholieken moeten het toch ook doen met de christenen en v.v. omdat er markt voor is).

----------


## vasco

> De enige nadelen die ik tot nu toe heb gevonden:
> 
> 1) Ik vond nergens de mogelijkheid om inputs 1 op 1 te patchen. Je kan per 8 kanalen kiezen van welke source ze komen, maar niet individueel. Ik split quasi altijd de vocals uit voor FOH en monitor, en omdat ik dit niet meteen vond heb ik dat nog aanloog gedaan.



Met de huidige firmware is dat inderdaad helaas niet mogelijk. Patchen  kan alleen in blokken van 8 kanalen. Wanneer je (straks) werkt met de  digi-snakes en je wil enkel de kanalen 31 en 32 lokaal gebruiken dan ben  je gelijk de andere 6 kanalen van dat blok ook kwijt in je snake. Hopen  dat ze inzien dat dat beter kan.

----------


## Hitvision

Ik heb geen uitbebreide ervaringen met de X32 maar heb hem wel even mogen bekijken en mee mogen spelen 1 uurtje lang bij FB (volgens verkoper heeft 7x hij de X32 op voorraad). Ik moet zeggen dat ik wel verrast ben. Qua sound niet echt aan de tand kunnen voelen (en ja dat is wel het belangrijkste maar daar kwam ik niet voor) maar wel naar de layout en bereikbaarheid van alle functies gekeken. Ik moet zeggen je raakt snel wegwijs in de structuur van de tafel. De 4 PEQ's per kanaal doen prima hun werk en zijn duidelijk af te lezen, behalve als je van voor de tafel zit. Doordat de aanduiding rondom de knop te zien is zul je wel een beetje boven de tafel moeten hangen om e.e.a. duidelijk te zien. Op een analoge tafel heb je alltijd de knop zelf die aangeeft hoe deze staat ingesteld. Dit valt op te lossen door ze weer te geven op het LCD scherm, wat overigens goed en helder is af te lezen. De faderknoppen vond ik in het begin niet zo charmant maar moet eerlijk toegeven dat deze degelijk aanvoelen. Snelle motorfaders en simpel te switchen tussen de layers / functies (auxen of groepen of kanalen op de faders). Bij FB Eindhoven hebben ze schijnbaar last van 'tikken' in het geluid welke w.s. afkomstig zijn van NIET schone stroom. Hier heb ik echter geen bevestiging van. (Even een Fuhrman er tussen en je weet het zou ik zeggen).

Wij zitten er aan te denken om deze tafel aan te schaffen om de volgende redenen:

-Geen zware multi's meer maar gewoon CAT5
-Bij kleine locaties geen aparte monitortafel nodig maar gewoon een aantal auxen op de X32 (je hebt er 16 in totaal) als monitor richting buhne te sturen.
-Snel wegwijs op de tafel
-Leuk geprijsde stageboxen met schijnbaar goede pre-amps.

Reden van twijfel:

-Acceptatie van 'Behringer'
-Duurzaamheid niet bekend.
-(Nog)Geen 96Khz ondersteuning maar alleen 48. (Schijnbaar bij een update wel beschikbaar)

Al met al voor € 2700,-- een serieus tafeltje.

----------


## frederic

> Aankoop van een geheel nieuw product op de markt is altijd een soort van risico.
> Nu vallen we daar met zijn allen over bij dit nieuwe product van Behringer.
> 
> Als ik de aankoop vergelijk met de aankoop van mijn GLD mixer een tijdje terug: die was ook nieuw op de markt, dus nog geen praktijkervaring mee, duurzaamheid onbekend. Toch heb ik deze zonder twijfel besteld, en ben er zeker meer dan blij mee !
> 
> Je kunt toch nooit alles ondervangen, en *voor de prijs van de X32 is de gok om er een aan te schaffen nu ook weer niet zo heel groot natuurlijk*.



Voor mij is die al groot genoeg.

----------


## frederic

> De prijs bij  Behringer is verklaarbaar. Daar hebben ze duidelijke keuzes gemaakt in  het concept. Alles er op en er aan met de jarenlange kennis die ze in huis hebben  gehaald via Midas en Klark. Het zou best kunnen dat ze hiermee een  comeback gaan maken binnen de mengtafels. Ze hebben troep gemaakt door  de jaren heen en dat imago dragen ze nu zeker met zich mee. Toch denk ik  dat als deze tafel echt doet wat het moet doen, het wel eens sneller  kan gaan dan sommige hier denken wat de X32 betreft. Het zegt nog niets  over al hun andere producten uiteraard maar die crossovers en ADA's  schijnen ook gretig aftrek te hebben gehad al jaren ondanks hun imago.
> 
> Bij  de introductie van de GLD80 heb ik ook terughoudende geluiden gehoord.  Heel goed om kritisch te kijken naar nieuwe producten (en helemaal bij  budget merken), doe ik ook en zal nooit voor een Presonus kiezen. Andere  zweren bij dit merk en vinden het compromis geen gemis. Er is dus een  markt voor beide blijkt ook al vind je dat* als predikant* misschien niet leuk (de katholieken moeten het toch ook doen met de christenen en v.v. omdat er markt voor is).



Predikant van Presonus bedoel je? Dacht het niet. 
het eerste bewijs dat ik handen krijg, dat die x32 minstens even goed klinkt als de presonus, en de onderdelen degelijk zijn (inputs, faders enz..) vliegen mijn Presonusen buiten.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Wij hebben de tafel ook al 2 weken staan.

we hebben deze gemeten -> zeeeeer goede ruis en vervormings cijfers.

ook intern (2de ding wat we deden is open schroeven) zeeeer netjes gemaakt.

ff over je nadelen:
1) je kan per 8 routen, maar dit is alleen maar de hoofd routing van de 32 kanalen (locale inputs,aes50 a en b of usb/firewire card). vervolgens kan je alle kanalen door elkaar halen. het dubbelen van kanalen gaat ook

2) bij mij wel. sends on faders aan zetten. select bus -> kanaal faders of anders om

joost

[QUOTE=desolation;585972]


De enige nadelen die ik tot nu toe heb gevonden:

1) Ik vond nergens de mogelijkheid om inputs 1 op 1 te patchen. Je kan per 8 kanalen kiezen van welke source ze komen, maar niet individueel. Ik split quasi altijd de vocals uit voor FOH en monitor, en omdat ik dit niet meteen vond heb ik dat nog aanloog gedaan.

2) Sends on faders werkt niet reverse. Je kan dus wel een kanaal selecteren en via faders je sends regelen. Maar je kan niet een send kiezen, en dan zien welke kanalen er in zitten.

----------


## djspeakertje

Bij Decilux AV Sales (Hengelo, Overijssel) hebben ze een X32 productiemodel staan (geen demotafel dus). Ik ben van plan om daar van de week eens naartoe te fietsen en een stukje multitrack door die tafel heen te gooien, eens kijken of ie het een beetje waar maakt. Ze hebben overigens ook een GLD80 met stagebox in de showroom staan, dus misschien nog maar even een vergelijking doen. De bevindingen worden uiteraard hier gepost.


Daan (nee, ik heb geen aandelen van Decilux :Wink: )

----------


## desolation

Vaneenbergen: Hoe doe je dat routeren van de kanalen dan, inclusief dubbelen? Ik heb dit enkel gevonden voor outputs.

----------


## renevanh

Uit de filmpjes begrijp ik:

Kanaal 1 t/m 8 patchen op 1 t/m 8, dan kanaal 1 t/m 8 nog eens patchen op 9 t/m 16. Dan heb je ze dubbel.

----------


## desolation

Ja ok, maar dan kan je ze dus niet individueel patchen. En dat is wat ik bedoel. Als ik 2 vocals dubbel wil nemen, moet ik 8 kanalen opgeven.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Nee je kan per kanaal de source aan passen.
- selecteer een kanaal
- ga naar tabblad "CONFIG"
- 3de encoder is source selectie (je kan zelfs bussen weer terug koppelen naar kanalen)

----------


## vasco

Inderdaad, dank je wel vaneenbergen.

Ik zit hier nu een beetje te spelen met de offline editor en het kan onder de kanaal instellingen zelf, eigenlijk best een logische plaats. Kies het kanaal, ga naar config en met de 3e encoder kun je vrij de input source selecteren voor het gekozen kanaal. Wil je dubbele kies je op beide kanalen bij de source dezelfde input, staat de software in elk geval toe je te doen.

Misschien kan jij hier bevestigen of de software in de tafel het ook kan.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ja dat kan.

----------


## desolation

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8209075-post354.html

----------


## Roeltej

Wij van WC-eend ;p

----------


## desolation

De man geeft toch een duidelijke uitleg en uiteenzetting over kritische vragen, wat wil je dan meer?

----------


## djspeakertje

Zo, vandaag naar Decilux geweest om eens een beetje met die X32 te spelen, en bij deze maar even een verslagje:
De tafel stond demoklaar en er lagen een microfoon (Audix VX10) en een koptelefoon (German Maestro, voorheen MBQuart) bij. Uiteindelijk heb ik gewoon mijn eigen Sennheiser HD280Pro gebruikt. 
Ik heb eerst een uurtje met de microfoon lopen klooien om de tafel een beetje te leren kennen. De mic pre heb ik niet echt kunnen beoordelen, o.a. omdat de microfoon gewoon handheld is. Ik heb de mic pre verder niet "gehoord", dus die is mooi neutraal. 
De routing is erg flexibel, en je kan alle kanten op, maar je vindt 'm niet overal op dezelfde plek. Voor sommige dingen moet je per kanaal klooien, voor sommige dingen moet je in het "global" menu zijn, etc.
De EQ en dynamics zijn mooi neutraal, ookal wordt de EQ een beetje rommelig als je veel gain toevoegd. (dit kan ook aan de multitrack gelegen hebben)
De user-assignable buttons zijn fijn om te hebben, en ik heb er verder niets onder geprogrammeerd, maar wat een vorige gebruiker er al onder had staan (FX tap, FX mute, FX time) was heel bruikbaar. 
DCA's en mutegroepen programmeren is doodsimpel (nog makkelijker dan het op de filmpjes lijkt), en het moet per kanaal, maar gaat wel heel snel. Wat misschien nog leuk zou zijn voor de toekomst is dat je dat kan selecteren zoals op een Avolites tafel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Dj-...feature=relmfu (3:58, je houdt de eerste ingedrukt, en drukt de laatste in. Je krijgt dan die twee plus alles er tussenin)
De effecten zijn trouwens ook prima in orde.

Daarna de laptop eraan gehangen en met een paar multitracks lopen pieren. Ik had thuis de X-UF driver al gedownload, maar tijdens installatie "zag" mn laptop logischerwijs geen X32, dus die begon moeilijk te doen. Een tijdje later gewoon nog een keer geïnstalleerd, en weer hetzelfde. 
Vanmiddag bij Decilux de tafel en de laptop aangesloten (had zelf een USB kabeltje mee), de laptop opgestart, en hij "zag" de X32 meteen. REAPER stuurde me meteen naar de ASIO configuratie, waar ik de volle 32 in en uitgangen beschikbaar had. Na een minuutje routingwerk in REAPER stuurde hij alle 29 kanalen naar de X32. In de X32 is het een kwestie van de routing per 8 naar "card 1-8" etc. zetten en je krijgt alles netjes binnen. Ik ben met de virtuele soundcheck van die multitrack niet heel ver gekomen, maar de tafel hield zich er prima onder. De enige die echt problemen kreeg met al dat verkeer over 1 USB (2.0) poort was de laptop, maar toen de buffer wat omhoog ging was dat ook verholpen. 

Een paar dingen die ik wat minder vond:
De ratio van je compressor is niet traploos: 1:1, 2:1, 3:1, 4:1, 5:1, 7:1, 10:1, etc. Nou is dat live geen probleem, maar in de studio is dat minder. Zo zijn er trouwens wel meer dingen niet traploos; EQ gain, compressie knee (1, 2, 3, 4 of 5, geen dB's vermeldt helaas), en zo nog een stuk of wat dingen. Het is niet erg, maar het zou beter kunnen, en de mensen die er de studio mee in gaan krijgen er wel mee te maken.
Door de sleuven van de faders zie je de bandjes bewegen. Mag daar een stofdingetje tussen? 
De koptelefoonamp gaat wel redelijk hard, maar niet knetterhard. Nou snap ik dat niet alles mogelijk is, maar met een (redelijk gebruikelijke) 64 ohm koptelefoon zou ie toch echt wel wat harder mogen. Niet omdat ik doof ben (gelukkig niet), maar omdat je live altijd met de nodige herrie om je heen zit, en een beetje meer nooit kwaad kan.
Volgens mij al eerder genoemd: kanalen linken kan alleen oneven-> even. Dus wel 1&2, maar niet 2&3. Zo zat ik met overheads en room mics op 8&9 en 10&11 in die multitrack, die kon ik dus niet linken.
Ik heb geen dikke vingers, maar de ruimte tussen de 6 zwarte encoders onder het scherm is me net iets te klein, terwijl er genoeg plek is om ze wat verder uit elkaar te zetten (aan de bovenkant iig, hoe dat onderin zit weet ik niet).
Als je een kanaal selecteert en naar Home gaat kan je alleen van links naar rechts door de menu's (dynamics, EQ etc.), als je bij de laatste bent kan je niet nog een keer op het rechterpijltje drukken en dan weer bij het eerste menu uitkomen, of van de eerste naar links naar de laatste. Dit zou wel fijn zijn om te hebben.

De faders en encoders voelen lekker degelijk aan, en de motorfaders vliegen fijn heen en weer (niet te snel, niet te langzaam). De tafel is ook redelijk intuïtief, en de meeste dingen "gaan meteen goed". 

Al met al een heel mooi stukje van Behringer, vooral de interface spreekt me erg aan, en ook de mogelijkheid om je DAW aan te sturen met de motorfaders.

Met de GLD80 heb ik hem uiteindelijk niet meer vergeleken.

Laptop:
Dell Inspiron 1545 
4GB RAM
Dual Core Pentium T4200 @2GHz
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1

REAPER:
laatste versie

Multitrack:
Jackie Greene - Rise Up Singing
http://www.cambridge-mt.com/ms-mtk.htm Onder alt rock/blues/country rock/indie/funk/reggae


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een heel keurig verslag Daan. :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

POST #283  djspeakertje..... LIKE!!

Ik ga volgende week kijken bij FB, mijn Roland vs2480 begint te weinig kanalen te krijgen en 32 kanalen welke je op kunt nemen is toch wel interessant in de oefenruimte en live om een aardige demo te maken en een band een live opname te geven na een optreden als extra. Alleen zit ik wel een beetje met dat linken van kanalen, dat vind ik wel een minpuntje, ik kom altijd zo uit dat dit juist weer kan irriteren....

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat linken is inderdaad vervelend, maar da's een kwestie van een mailtje naar Behringer en hopen dat ie de firmware update haalt. 

@MusicXtra: Als je wat doet... Ik heb daar dik twee uur ongestoord met die tafel kunnen klooien, leek me de moeite waard om te delen. Ze hebben er trouwens ook een (mono) PAtje achter hangen, via een Midas Venice 160. (Peeckersound PA, zo'n mini line-array: http://peeckersound.com/en/index.htm...do=video_vimeo)

Heeft iemand trouwens de volledige versie van de tweede Sound On Sound review al online gevonden? Op de Behringer site staat alleen die van augustus, niet die van september (de "field test"). Via Google kon ik zo niks vinden. Wat ik wel tegenkwam is dit: http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug1...st-results.htm 
Voor de mensen die graag cijfertjes zien :Smile: . (die cijfertjes zien er trouwens heel mooi uit)


Daan

----------


## RobertK

Over dat linken...
Als je 1 kanaaltje overhebt op de tafel sla je toch gewoon 1tje over zodat het goed zit?
Of verzin een patch structuur dat het wel kan?

----------


## Joost_A

Ik was vandaag even bij de grote dozenschuiver in Eindhoven. Daar werd net een demo gegeven op de X32. Heb heel even geluisterd en werd niet echt gelukkig. Geen idee wat de source was, maar het klonk nogal dun. Best wat ruis en de persoon die de demo gaf hoorde ik zeggen: "maar nog steeds 16 dB headroom". Ongetwijfeld een leuke tafel voor het lagere/midden segment maar niet voor de high-end gebruiker. Ok, ik geef toe, ik ben nogal verwend.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Over dat linken...
> Als je 1 kanaaltje overhebt op de tafel sla je toch gewoon 1tje over zodat het goed zit?
> Of verzin een patch structuur dat het wel kan?



Op de Roland kan het ook alleen maar op die manier, is soms niet handig maar is altijd op te lossen.

----------


## desolation

> Ik was vandaag even bij de grote dozenschuiver in Eindhoven. Daar werd net een demo gegeven op de X32. Heb heel even geluisterd en werd niet echt gelukkig. Geen idee wat de source was, maar het klonk nogal dun. Best wat ruis en de persoon die de demo gaf hoorde ik zeggen: "maar nog steeds 16 dB headroom". Ongetwijfeld een leuke tafel voor het lagere/midden segment maar niet voor de high-end gebruiker. Ok, ik geef toe, ik ben nogal verwend.




Die ruis kan wel zijn door een maandagmorgen tafel. Er zijn desks uitgeleverd die meer en meer ruis krijgen naar mate je dichter naar kanaal 16 op layer 1 en kanaal 32 op layer 2 gaat. Komt volgens Behringer door interferentie op een slecht gerouteerde kabelboom.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ik zal maandag mijn gemeten cijfers posten. deze cijfers zijn erg dicht tegen de midas cijfers (1 a 2 dB verschil)

----------


## frederic

> Die ruis kan wel zijn door een maandagmorgen tafel. Er zijn desks uitgeleverd die meer en meer ruis krijgen naar mate je dichter naar kanaal 16 op layer 1 en kanaal 32 op layer 2 gaat. Komt volgens Behringer door interferentie op een slecht gerouteerde kabelboom.



Dat boezemt me niet veel vertrouwen in.

----------


## desolation

Ze worden anders per direct omgeruild voor een probleemvrij toestel?

Alsof eender welk ander merk nog nooit productiefouten heeft gehad bij first runs.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## desolation

Hoezo te vaak? Eerste production run van een splinternieuw product?
Het is overigens niet zo dat er massas tafels bij zitten met dat probleem, de mijne heeft het niet alleszins. Heb ook eens gebeld naar FACE ivm het probleem, op een paar honderd mixers hadden ze er nog geen 10 met het issue. En het is vrij moeilijk te detecteren bij QC want niet elk tafel doet het in dezelfde mate.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## renevanh

10 op 500 is 2%, niet eens heel gek voor een eerste batch high-tech electronica, zeker niet gek voor een bedrijf wat in het verleden rond de 20 a 25% gezeten heeft als ik de diverse hits op Google mag geloven...

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## showband

of het nu een maandagochtend beta bug bij een of twee tafels is of niet. De garantie is alleen swap van de tafel, geen gevolgschade.

het toont wel aan dat je nooit iets op de specs als eerste via een pre bestelling moet doen. laat andere verhuurders maar die zaken vinden en wacht even tot die ermee klaar zijn. op dit moment kun je als verhuurder geen ruisavond veroorloven. De markt vreet je op.


Kun jij je al voorstellen dat je de eerste avond met je behringer aankomt op een sjiek bedrijfsfeest, de band gaat gelijk steigeren "waar is je analoge tafel gebleven? (waarschijnlijk een A&H2200 of oude soundcraft/crest ofzo gezien de sector waar deze op richt) 
Jij stelt de band gerust. Je doet al jaren werk voor ze en ze kunnen altijd op je rekenen...
En dan heb je een betaprobleem.

Op dat moment is het een hele dure tafel.

----------


## showband

overigens "interferentie op een slecht gerouteerde kabelboom."
interferentieproblemen zijn bekende grote problemen in hedendaagse electronica.

Bijvoorbeeld Apple had met een telefoon ook problemen dat de antenne en de telefoon zelf slecht met elkaar omgingen.

Als je bij schroff een 19 inch behuizing koopt gaat de prijs x2 als je de versie koopt die interferentie binnen houd.

Kabelbomen voor audio naast dikke processors is dus zeker geen nieuw en uniek probleem. Echter wel iets wat in het design meegenomen moet worden. Het verbaast mij dus dat _sommige_ desks bij hun kabelboom interferentiebroblemen zouden hebben. Die dingen zouden dan of onterecht door de strenge 100% controle van de fabriek heengekomen moeten zijn. Of een designfout hebben die alle desks bezitten.

ALS er interferentie op een slecht gerouteerde kabelboom is, dan denk ik dat er een afscherming op scherp staat. Ik geloof niet zo in kabelbomen die bij een paar desks door de operator / machine anders in een behuizing zijn gelegd. Dat past namelijk zelden en kabelbomen zijn meestal preshaped.

Overigens ook bij yamaha, A&H, soundcraft zijn er in het verleden dikke problemen geweest met (band)kabels. Waar je jezelf van kon afvragen hoe ze sowiso ooit dat ontwerp de wereld in durften te gooien! Afgezien nog van de periode van de introductie van de multilayer-PCB mounted potmeters die vrolijk zonder mechanische steun door de frontplaat heen werden gestoken. Wat een ellende.

Kortom rugged / roadready is iets wat moeilijker is dan je denkt!

----------


## desolation

Het zou gaan om human error bij de assemblage, niet om een designfout.

----------


## showband

> Het zou gaan om human error bij de assemblage, niet om een designfout.



dat maakt, quite frankly, de gebruiker niets uit.

----------


## desolation

Eigenlijk wel. Een slecht ontworpen product is veel erger dan een slecht geassembleerd product. Human error bij de assemblage is makkelijk te corrigeren achteraf, een ontwerpfout in het basis-PCB of de componentplaatsing daarentegen ...

Bekijk het als dat je een auto koopt en dat 1 op de 100 wagens met een onstekingsprobleem kampt. Als dat komt omdat af en toe er een beunhaas een stekker slecht heeft vastgemaakt op een injector is dat makkelijk te fixen, als het echter het motormanagement is dat slecht gebouwd is zit je met meer last...

----------


## MusicXtra

In beide gevallen moet het product terug en moet het probleem worden verholpen, ik zie voor de gebruiker het verschil niet, wel voor de fabrikant.

----------


## desolation

De interventieduur uiteraard.
Als ze eerst het basisontwerp moeten hertekenen, nieuwe PCB's fabriceren, nieuwe kabelbomen moeten maken, dit rondsturen naar importeurs, desks recallen en dan een grootscheepse herstelactie doen duurt dat een héél stuk langer dan een paar geïsoleerde issues die terug moeten komen en waar ze de kabelboom van moeten herplaatsen.

----------


## showband

Zo lust ik er nog wel eentje
een design issue is een tradeoff tegen prijs. "voor de helft van het geld accepteer je wat meer interferentiegeluiden"

Een gesignaleerd kwaliteitsissue in een cruciaal apparaat geeft je tot in lengte der dage het rotte gevoel dat het middelpunt van je setup elk moment kan overlijden.

Doe mij maar een designfout/oversight in een betrouwbaar apparaat. Dan kunnen we die oplossen met een pimpactie.

----------


## desolation

Een designfout in een betrouwbaar apparaat? Dan is het geen betrouwbaar apparaat meer volgens jouw logica.

----------


## showband

> Een designfout in een betrouwbaar apparaat? Dan is het geen betrouwbaar apparaat meer volgens jouw logica.



dat heb je scherp gezien. 

Maar ik bedoel dat een betrouwbaar apparaat waar ruisende weerstanden inzitten voor mij beter is dan een onbetrouwbaar apparaat die op onvoorspelbare tijden uitvalt.

risico = kans x gevolg

----------


## desolation

Correct, ik heb liever ook een desk waar ik van weet dat In16 en In32 wat ruis hebben maar dat voor de rest prima werkt, dan een desk die op random momenten een complete freeze geeft.

Nu los daarvan, het probleem is bekend en komt op zeer kleine schaal voor. Wie er last van heeft, wordt meteen geholpen. Laat ons stellen dat tov de vorige manier van probleemoplossen van Behringer dit toch best een leap forward is ?
We kunnen nu allemaal moord en brand blijven schreeuwen dat het niet door de beugel kan, en misschien is dat wel zo, maar op bv een SI Compact heb je een gigantisch onbruikbare level-regeling via de faders én beginnen deze sterk te vervormen als je richting de clip gaat. Hier horen we dan eigenlijk amper iets over, want tis natuurlijk wel een soundcraft. 
Ik begreep ergens wel de reacties en het scepticisme, maar ondertussen zijn er wel al tal van positieve gebruikerservaringen. Ook van mensen die frequent op 10x duurdere desks draaien. We kunnen toch stilaan stellen dat het geen kat in een zak is ?
Natuurlijk wel kut voor wie net een veel duurdere Roland of A&H heeft gekocht, of een veel minder uitgebreide Presonus, maar that's life natuurlijk. Toen de VI1 op de markt kwam stonden alle Pro3/VI4-6/SD8 gebruikers te kreunen dat het een minderwaardige en kreupele tafel was vol problemen. Meermaals zelfs letterlijk gehoord dat de VI1 "geen echte VI" was. Ondertussen is het een desk die op véél riders staat. Was het leuk om ineens te zien dat iemand voor veel minder geld een desk kon leveren die gelijkwaardig presteerde? Nee, natuurlijk niet. Maar we kunnen toch stellen dat elk product zich in zijn segment heeft gevonden. Net zoals dat met de X32 wel zal gebeuren. En in dit geval hoeft iemand met een dure tafel zich zeker geen zorgen te maken, want niemand gaat een grote productie doen met een X32. In het beste geval eventueel als monitor of recording desk, maar no way als main mixer.

----------


## desolation

Gisteren recording gedaan met de tafel, alweer aangenaam verrast over het ding.
Het was wel even zoeken om de return over firewire naar de speakers te krijgen voor monitoring (je moet aux inputs op CARD 1-4 zetten, en dan je aux1-2 naar LR of monitor sturen) maar voor de rest smooth sailing. 
Als de mastering gebeurd is upload ik de resultaten wel, we gaan in totaal een 50 cymbalen recorden met 6 tonen elk (bell, splash, crash, choke, sustain en rythm) op 4 mics (SM57, AKG C430, AKG C2000 & MXL V67N).

Je merkt ook dat de clip-indicatie op de desk echt wel zeer conservatief is. Waar de tafel zegt dat er al clip optreed krijg je bij het uilezen van de preamps in Cubase nog lang geen clip te zien. En het klopt ook, want het signaal is totaal niet overstuurd op eender welke manier.

----------


## Roeltej

Je wil digitaal ook niet over de zeik helpen... het is geluid wat je dan krijgt, maar verre van bruikbaar voor wat dan ook.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Je merkt ook dat de clip-indicatie op de desk echt wel zeer conservatief is. Waar de tafel zegt dat er al clip optreed krijg je bij het uilezen van de preamps in Cubase nog lang geen clip te zien. En het klopt ook, want het signaal is totaal niet overstuurd op eender welke manier.



Ook bij analoge tafels is dat vaak zo, tot wel 6dB onder max.

Een goede aansturing van een AD converter chip zorgt er mijn inziens ook voor dat net voor de digitale clip er een mooie afgeronde analoge clip is, klinkt wel zo fijn. De ADA8000 had dat in ieder geval niet...

----------


## RobertK

nog even over failure rate van behringer...

Toen ik nog bij een, niet te benoemen, dozenschuiver in rotterdam op de repair/service balie werkte...
Was het ongeveer 4 op 1, lees 25 %
4 zee containers gingen de winkel uit (verkoop)
1 zee container kwam terug met defecten, tevens direct omgeruild!

enkele producten waren hier een uitzondering op maar flink aantal schroefde t weer omhoog...

Ik zou er niet mee durven te staan, gezien de geschiedenis, misschien maar wachten op 2e of 3e generatie...

----------


## Roeltej

Ook niet altijd waar... eerste generaties van de DX1000 waren bv beter dan de latere... laatste hadden veel goedkopere componenten. (en waren ook goedkoper.)

----------


## Jan van Duren

Al die verhalen over wel of niet kwaliteit. Ik denk dat elke fabrikant in de 1e series tegen problemen aanloopt. Ik had vroeger een Spirit live 4 waarvan tijdens een optreden opeens het deel van ingangsspanning in rook opging (letterlijk). Componenten waren iets te krap bemeten.

maar tijdens een optreden zijn dat geen leuke momenten. Ook gehad met een Yamaha tafel. Een of ander component in de sectie van de output overleden. Reparatie van 100 euro. Maar tijdens optredens kun je dan niet gebruiken.

kijk maar eens in automobiel industrie. Volgens de verhalen worden de auto's op de noordpool getest en in de sahara. Maar dat de airco onvoldoende is voor NL valt dan weer niet op of dat het dashboard rammelt of weet ik wat.

ik wacht wel af hoe het gaat met de Behringer.

----------


## J.C. Productions

De Behringer X32, heb ik toevallig dit weekend mee gewerkt.Echt een super apparaat en mooie preamps erin.Leuke KlarkTeknik componenten erin.Verder een hele overzichtelijke tafel en super handzaam.goede kwaliteit zonder de EQ'sIk ben erg tevreden over deze mixer.Ik heb deze tafel alleen met een analoge multikabel gebruikt en nog niet met de utp snake.

----------


## frederic

Oje, weer iemand die een translator gebruikt om promo te maken op buitenlandse fora.

----------


## jadjong

Tot nu toe gaat het hem beter af dan andere forumleden....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarpan

> Eigenlijk wel. Een slecht ontworpen product is veel erger dan een slecht geassembleerd product. Human error bij de assemblage is makkelijk te corrigeren achteraf, een ontwerpfout in het basis-PCB of de componentplaatsing daarentegen ...
> 
> Bekijk het als dat je een auto koopt en dat 1 op de 100 wagens met een onstekingsprobleem kampt. Als dat komt omdat af en toe er een beunhaas een stekker slecht heeft vastgemaakt op een injector is dat makkelijk te fixen, als het echter het motormanagement is dat slecht gebouwd is zit je met meer last...



Als mijn tafel tijdens een avondje schuiven, plots de geest geeft, maakt het me geen flikker uit of het aan het ontwerp of aan de assemblage ligt hoor. Ik wil een tafel die werkt  :Smile: 

Om dezelfde vergelijking te gebruiken: Als jouw wagen niet start als je wil vertrekken naar een venue, maakt het jou, de organisator, de artiesten noch het publiek, iets uit of het nu aan een losse stekker, of software ligt.
Je wagen rijdt niet...punt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mrVazil

> Om dezelfde vergelijking te gebruiken: Als jouw wagen niet start als je wil vertrekken naar een venue, maakt het jou, de organisator, de artiesten noch het publiek, iets uit of het nu aan een losse stekker, of software ligt.
> Je wagen rijdt niet...punt



Maar als je weet dat je vierde versnelling stuk is kun je wel wat hogere toeren maken in derde en direct naar vijfde gaan en toch op je venue geraken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frederic

> Als mijn tafel tijdens een avondje schuiven, plots de geest geeft, maakt het me geen flikker uit of het aan het ontwerp of aan de assemblage ligt hoor. Ik wil een tafel die werkt 
> 
> Om dezelfde vergelijking te gebruiken: Als jouw wagen niet start als je wil vertrekken naar een venue, maakt het jou, de organisator, de artiesten noch het publiek, iets uit of het nu aan een losse stekker, of software ligt.
> Je wagen rijdt niet...punt



Tja als je dat nooit wil tegenkomen moet je thuis blijven. Je werkt met techniek, daar kan altijd iets fout gaan.
En als er iets fout gaat met digitale tafels is dit meestal faliekant.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Oje, weer iemand die een translator gebruikt om promo te maken op buitenlandse fora.



waar heb jij het over?

----------


## sis

Ik kan ook niet volgen ?
sis

----------


## frederic

Op de reactie van @J.C. Productions

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Eigenlijk wel. Een slecht ontworpen product is veel erger dan een slecht geassembleerd product. Human error bij de assemblage is makkelijk te corrigeren achteraf, een ontwerpfout in het basis-PCB of de componentplaatsing daarentegen ...



Iemand die geen verstand van techniek heeft zal het niets uitmaken, voor hem is het zwart wit.

Echter ik ben altijd blij als een fout in de produktie is gemaakt. Als er iets in het ontwerp zit wat niet ok is, dan is het altijd maar de vraag of ik het ook ga krijgen als ik hetzelfde product heb. Laat staan of er een goede oplossing voor komt.

Wat dat betreft vind ik het een opsteker voor behringer dat ik tot nu toe nergens gehoord heb dat de tafel is gecrashed.

----------


## vasco

> Op de reactie van @J.C. Productions



Kan ik ook niet volgen, vreemde reactie op een jongen van 19 jaar die wat met geluidstechniek doet. Heeft een eigen Nederlandse website en als je op zijn website kijkt lees je al dat hij veel Behringer gebruikt omdat hij een arme student is. Verder is het ook niet zijn eerste bijdrage op dit forum en heeft hij zijn profiel netjes ingevuld.

----------


## vester86

> Maar als je weet dat je vierde versnelling stuk is kun je wel wat hogere toeren maken in derde en direct naar vijfde gaan en toch op je venue geraken



Als ik met mijn gloednieuwe auto wegrij bij de dealer en de 4e versnelling is stuk dan ga ik geen toeren maken om de 4e over te slaan, maar maak ik rechtsomkeert en eis ik dat de dealer/fabrikant het euvel oplost, ben je nou helemaal betoeterd . 

Als binnen de fabrieksgarantie blijkt dat de fabrikant een ontwerpfout (in die betreffende versnellingsbak) heeft gemaakt dan wordt zo'n auto (al dan niet per direct) teruggeroepen om het probleem onder garantie en voor rekening van de fabrikanten te lossen. Heel gebruikelijk.

Als nou door slijtage (omdat ik bijvoorbeeld slecht schakel) de 4e versnelling ermee uitscheid na jaren werk is het inderdaad zo dat ik misschien maar eens meer toeren moet gaan maken om die 4e versnelling te ontzien... Of ik gooi er een dure reparatie tegenaan om een vakman het probleem te laten verhelpen, maar dan ligt die keuze bij mezelf.

Ik vind dit basale dingen die voor iedere auto/mengtafel gelden. In een goedkope auto verwacht je wellicht meer herrie (ruis), minder comfort (elektrisch verstelbare  stoelen versus gemotoriseerde faders) en een simpele radio/cd speler ipv een multimediasysteem. Zo ook voor mengtafels. Je verwachtingen van zo'n ding zijn deels gekoppeld aan z'n aanschafwaarde maar dat betekent niet dat je zomaar met ongemakken of productiefouten akkoord hoeft te gaan.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als binnen de fabrieksgarantie blijkt dat de fabrikant een ontwerpfout (in die betreffende versnellingsbak) heeft gemaakt dan wordt zo'n auto (al dan niet per direct) teruggeroepen om het probleem onder garantie en voor rekening van de fabrikanten te lossen. Heel gebruikelijk.



Er zijn in het verleden auto's van de dure merken geweest die onderweg stilvielen en waar op dat moment geen oplossing voor was. Laat staan dat een mengtafel fabrikant een ontwerp probleem direct kan onderkennen en er een oplossing voor heeft. En ondertussen zit jij dan maar voor de keus, gebruik ik hem niet meer, of neem ik het risico dat hij er mee stopt. Als je dan "geluk" hebt is het met een software update te verhelpen, zo niet mag je in de wachtrij aansluiten om hem te laten modificeren / omteruilen, maar dan moet er wel geproduceerd zijn, kost dus ook tijd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Laten we nu eens afwachten hoe het ding zich in de praktijk houdt, als een verkeerd gelegde kabelboom het enige probleem is dan is daar nog wel mee te leven.
Punt is alleen dat je pas na langere tijd weet hoe de kwaliteit van de faders is.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Punt is alleen dat je pas na langere tijd weet hoe de kwaliteit van de faders is.



Ik denk dat de meeste gebruikers best een keer de faders willen vervangen als deze versleten zijn, (bij deze aanschafprijs) bij een andere tafel gaan ze ook vroeg of laat. Het ligt er ook aan hoe ze zich gedragen als het op is.

Zo word ik bij midas (venice bijv.) heel ongelukkig als potmeters slecht worden en de eq. gaat oscilleren...

----------


## sis

Niks is heilig.
Vorig jaar heb ik hier bij ons in Kaprijke een digico SD 8 zien crashen, letterlijk. Stond erbij.
Roel van der Stukken ( zeg ik het goed ? ) kwam optreden en is gewoon niet kunnen doorgaan.
één of andere stomme pipo had zijn USB stick erin gestoken. Wat een drama met die tafel, alles was ontregeld.
En begin dan maar om alles terug op zijn poten te zetten.
sis

----------


## drbeat

Wel grappig, de Tafel wordt vergeleken met PRO merken, omdat er toevallig een vent van Klarktechniek en Midas overheen hebben gepiest wordt hij opeens heel hoog aangeslagen....

Behringer is aardig spul, en voor een simpel coverbandje die zelf wat geluid koopt is het een prima tafeltje...en kan in kroegjes aardig dienst doen...klein zaaltje zal ook nog wel lukken... maar als je blieft ga niet lopen verkondigen dat het een tafel is voor grote gigs en op HI end PA systemen.....Ik vind ook niet dat je serieus genomen moet worden als je er een Gig mee gaat doen voor meer dan 2 of 300 man....Of voor een SUPER PA Set zetten.....KOM OP!!!

----------


## frederic

Sinds wanneer maakt het uit voor een mengtafel voor hoeveel man je bezig bent? 
Denk je dat uw mengtafel slechter of beter presteerd in grote gigs? 
Als die mengtafel goed klinkt, dan klinkt ze goed, en kun je die overal gebruiken.

----------


## sis

Fredric, het is zo juist hetgeen je zegt , niks meer aan toe te voegen.
Behalve , mijn voorkeur gaat nog altijd uit naar een analoge tafel ( mijn keuze natuurlijk ).
In mijn opname studio ligt het weer iets anders.
sis

----------


## Robert H

> voor een simpel coverbandje die zelf wat geluid koopt is het een prima tafeltje...en kan in kroegjes aardig dienst doen...klein zaaltje zal ook nog wel lukken...



Groot zaaltje wordt echter een probleem...



...want dan heb je als geluidstechneut een handjevol muffe North Sea Jazz 2007 sweatshirts achter je staan. Armen stijf over elkaar, Leatherman aan de riem, wie kent ze niet... En ondanks het feit dat je het Behringerlogo zó zorgvuldig hebt afgeplakt, staan ze toch de hele avond driftig te discussiëren met elkaar en te schudden met hun hoofd. Ze hebben je pijnlijke geheim ontdekt! Ondertussen klinkt het helemaal te gek en gaat het publiek uit z'n bol, maar de heren muziekpolitie hebben andere dingen aan hun hoofd;  Hoe haal je het in vredesnaam in je hoofd om met Behringer in een gróte zaal te gaan staan. Behringer is alleen voor kroegjes en kleine zaaltjes!!!

----------


## frederic

> Fredric, het is zo juist hetgeen je zegt , niks meer aan toe te voegen.
> Behalve , mijn voorkeur gaat nog altijd uit naar een analoge tafel ( mijn keuze natuurlijk ).
> In mijn opname studio ligt het weer iets anders.
> sis



Keuze analoog/ digitaal is een ander debat. (voor zover dit al een debat is)

----------


## Hansound

> Groot zaaltje wordt echter een probleem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...want dan heb je als geluidstechneut een handjevol muffe North Sea Jazz 2007 sweatshirts achter je staan. Armen stijf over elkaar, Leatherman aan de riem, wie kent ze niet... En ondanks het feit dat je het Behringerlogo zó zorgvuldig hebt afgeplakt, staan ze toch de hele avond driftig te discussiëren met elkaar en te schudden met hun hoofd. Ze hebben je pijnlijke geheim ontdekt! Ondertussen klinkt het helemaal te gek en gaat het publiek uit z'n bol, maar de heren muziekpolitie hebben andere dingen aan hun hoofd;  Hoe haal je het in vredesnaam in je hoofd om met Behringer in een gróte zaal te gaan staan. Behringer is alleen voor kroegjes en kleine zaaltjes!!!



Waarom zou jeje logo afplakken ?
Als het goed klinkt zou ik er juist trots op zijn dat je je zaken goed voor elkaar hebt...
Ik hoor nog vaak zat een waardeloze mix terwijl er topkwaliteit apparatuur staat....  en die tech kijkt me dan toch stoer...alsof ie de king himself is..

Nee schuddende geluidstechnici.... het zou verboden moeten worden :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

Het Is allemaal redelijk simpel in dat opzicht, Ik heb de tafel bij de Feedback gehoord, mooie tafel, makkelijk in het gebruik maar toch vond ik zelf dat hoe meer kanalen vol gebruikt werden met instrumenten met een groot frequentiebereik het steeds moeilijker begint te worden voor het tafeltje, attans dat gevoel kreeg ik. 

Het is gewoon waar gebruik je het voor, Is het een coverband met wat gitaren en een drumstel dan is het snel te schuiven...  Kijk ik vind wel dat het in verhouding moet staan. als je een High end PA set hebt staan, helemaal uitgelezen en geprocest en versterkt met een Lab of vergelijkbare versterker, je er best een tafel voor mag hangen die in dezelfde kwaliteits en prijsklasse valt. Immers het geluid begint in dit stukje techniek. 

Als een tafel goed klinkt voor een rockcoverband wil het nog niet automatisch zeggen dat het voor alle bands zo is. Ik zelf vind het erg moeilijk om in een winkel te testen of hij genoeg bereik heeft om een grote band te versterken zoals bv een kleine bigband met volledig uitversterkte drums, percussie, blazers, accoustische piano en toetsenist, bassgitaar en een 2 tal gitaristen en een zangeres met een groot stembereik met 3 backingvocals. Bij dit soort klussen bewijst een tafel of hij goed of slecht klinkt en dat hij niet meteen VOL loopt door de grote van de band.

Veel tafels vallen in dit soort klusjes door de mand...

En alles geschat naar Waarde. 

Niet dat ik niet open sta voor een behringer tafel hoor, voor mij zou het een ideale tafel zijn voor de klusjes die ik doe. 
Zit er sterk over te denken om mijn Roland VS 2480 te verkopen en deze tafel er voor in de plaats te laten gaan. voor mijn klusjes is dat prima, omdat ik niet van die grote klussen doe, en komt er een grotere klus of een bigbandje met blazers huur ik alles gewoon bij mijn Concolega, dat blijkt in de praktrijk gewoon het beste te werken.. 
Zijn tafel is veel meer geschikt er voor en er voor gemaakt, is een analoge topdesk en dat hoor je bij dit soort werken.

----------


## frederic

En jij hebt in een winkel alle kanalen gebruikt?

Overigens de rest lijkt me ferm bij het haar gegrepen. Een tafel die goed klinkt, klinkt goed.
Preamps met veel headroom hebben in alle omstandigheden veel headroom.

----------


## purplehaze

> Ik heb de tafel bij de Feedback gehoord, mooie tafel, makkelijk in het gebruik maar toch vond ik zelf dat hoe meer kanalen vol gebruikt werden met instrumenten met een groot frequentiebereik het steeds moeilijker begint te worden voor het tafeltje, attans dat gevoel kreeg ik.



...dat gevoel kreeg je....uitte zich dat dan in een afname van de klankkwaliteit op dat moment?

----------


## drbeat

[QUOTE=frederic;586527]En jij hebt in een winkel alle kanalen gebruikt?

QUOTE]

Dat heb ik niet gezegd, zeg alleen dat ik hem bij de demo bij de feedback heb gehoord en ik vraag me af of het tafeltje dit ook waar maakt met bv een bigband. De Preamps zijn in deze niet de enige die in de tafel het geluid maken toch? waar ik naar toe wil, het is digitaal, met een rekenmachientje er in voor de preamps, FX, Compressors, Gates enz. aan te sturen? en hoe drukker het rekenmachientje het krijgt met verwerken, hoe meer hij het voor zijn kiezen krijgt met dit soort bands. zou de eerste digitale tafel niet zijn die dan door de mand valt....wil er niets mee afkraken, maar ben zeer zeker benieuwd hoe hij zich houd in deze situatie's.  Zeker met de die digitale snake....

De tafel is niet alleen een mixer die de balans maakt, het is een mixer met een groot FX rack in 1 kastje...das toch wat meer dan alleen een Preamp met veel Headroom..

zou hem graag gewoon eens een twee maanden mee willen hebben om te testen en mijn bandjes op te mixen en dan de stap maken....of niet....

Wat dat betreft kijk je toch wat wantrouwend naar Behringer als je er met een mix zo afhankelijk van bent......

Maar als Behringer zijn verwachtingen waar maakt dan is dit prijstechnisch natuurlijk een wereldtafel! Voor dat geld koop je niet alle zaken los in die kwaliteit, dat is een ding dat waar is, maar of dit in de toekomst ook zo mag blijven.........We zullen zien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een digitale tafel kan het best moeilijk krijgen wanneer je veel van de processor vraagt (lees; veel kanalen tegelijk gebruikt), dit is echt wel goed hoorbaar en heeft niets met de preamps te maken.

----------


## frederic

Met de nieuwe processoren is dat probleem wel van de baan hoor.
Ik vermoed dat zelfs behringer voldoende rekenkracht voorzien heeft voor de DSP. 
Dat is in deze tijden ook ze duur en moeilijk niet meer.

----------


## purplehaze

> Met de nieuwe processoren is dat probleem wel van de baan hoor.



..voor het gevoel van drbeat is dat toch anders begrijp ik...

Maar goed het is wel een wezenlijk punt klinkt de tafel vol belast nog net zo goed als met enkele kanalen. Dit is het punt wat de bruikbaarheid van de tafel bepaald.

----------


## frederic

> ..voor het gevoel van drbeat is dat toch anders begrijp ik...
> 
> Maar goed het is wel een wezenlijk punt klinkt de tafel vol belast nog net zo goed als met enkele kanalen. Dit is het punt wat de bruikbaarheid van de tafel bepaald.



Daarom wou ik eens weten hoe hij dit in een winkel getest heeft.

----------


## bones2001

Zomaar wat uitspraken van Ui himself over de X32,

staan best wel wat leuke weetjes in over de gebruikte onderdelen etc.

While I cannot speak on behalf of competitors whose consoles fail, I can assure you that we have not spared any effort to test the X32. In fact we spent over one year to vigorously test the X32 under any possible condition and there are reports that a tester even left his X32 in the car overnight while it was exposed to freezing temperatures. After switching it on, it worked perfectly fine.
This is the main reason why we delayed the release of the X32 as we took extreme measures to make sure the console is mature.
Six months ago, we handed out over 20 consoles to professional rental companies and power users with the mission to find software bugs and propose suggestions for improvements. 
Christian Boche who is an avid contributor here, is a witness to that process and we are extremely grateful for his invaluable input and the feedback we received from all other testers.


Thanks to reports from some forum members we have been made aware of a noise issue affecting certain X32 consoles. The issue is generally reported as increased noise on channels 16 and 32.
Since the first report of this issue we have obtained one of the affected consoles and identified both the source of the noise and the relatively simple fix. During production a limited number of consoles were wired with an internal cable improperly routed too close to the mic preamp boards, resulting in the inducted noise from the control cables. 
Properly rerouting the short cable solves the issue permanently.

We will soon post a service advisory how to address the issue and will make this right.

Uli
*Why is the X32 so affordable?
*
This is such an important question because there is a lingering perception that we must somehow be cutting corners to reduce cost. I have seen people claim that we must be using poor quality parts, not following quality control processes or somehow designing in obsolescence. While I can tell you that this is absolutely not the case, it may be best if I offer some insights into our business model to explain.

There are four fundamental elements that comprise the selling price of our products; materials, labor, overhead and profit. Achieving low prices and delivering great value for our customers requires great discipline and hard work in each of these areas. It is my responsibility as the CEO to set the pace and ensure that we reduce costs while always increasing quality; because without quality, we cannot maintain low costs.

We reduce the cost of raw materials in two ways; first, we buy direct from manufacturers and not through a second source, distributor or contract manufacturer. Second, we buy in enormous quantities and leverage this volume in negotiating lower prices. Of course owning the factory where we build our products allows us to cut out at least 30% of the margin demanded by contract manufacturers who are supplying some of our competitors.

Consider that we buy our A/D and D/A converters from Cirrus Logic; the same parts (CS5368 and CS4385) that you will find in a $200k console; we encourage anyone interested to look further into this. We have also been told that we are the single largest Cirrus Logic customer behind only Apple! You will find similar examples with Analog Devices, makers of the SHARC DSPs that we use or Mabuchi, who make the motors for our motor-faders (and those of Penny & Giles, Alps etc.) and the list goes on. We are buying the very best parts, from the very best manufacturers, direct and in huge quantities. That means we pay the lowest possible prices.

Likewise we have two major ways in which we reduce the cost of labor to build our products. First, we own the factory and this means we are paying workers directly and not through a third party that is making a markup. Again, this results in up to 35% savings. Second, we have invested in massive amount of automation to a far greater extent than many in China in order to reduce cost while increasing quality.

This past year for example we converted the placement of electrolytic capacitors from hand-insertion to full automation. Each of the machines that now place e-caps in rapid-fire succession cost over $500k US so the savings in cost will take some time to be realized. But we have seen an immediate improvement in first-pass yield by eliminating the chance of human error, and that is both improving quality and reducing the cost of re-work.

We run our company with a very low overhead relative to some competitors, and we do this not by cutting corners but rather by working smarter. First off we invest heavily in systems that improve productivity and reduce redundancy. For example our engineering management software Agile talks to our website content management system so when we enter a product’s specifications we do it once and it is automatically replicated across several departments and is immediately posted to the web. Or take our service manuals which are created automatically, in real-time and with the very latest schematics, parts lists and engineering changes - all available through an on-line portal.

Another way we reduce overhead is by re-investing profits in our company to purchase machinery, land and buildings. For example we have purchased new buildings in Manchester, UK and Las Vegas, USA in the past year. We have also purchased land and we are building a $60 million state-of-the-art campus to contain a new factory, research center, logistics hub and residential village in China. These investments not only give us greater control over quality and production but they also reduce our operating costs over the long term.

Finally it is important to know that we operate on what would be considered to be a slim margin by industry standards. While some manufacturers price their products according to what they think the market will accept, we do it very differently. We calculate our costs and add a fair markup that will allow us to continue to grow our business and nothing more. Again, we have all seen strategies where manufacturers release new products at high prices only to reduce them as other competitors come into the market. We prefer to offer a fair price from the beginning and not play such games.

The reality of our company is that we are a highly efficient organization of 3,500 people including over 250 engineers and in-house manufacturing. We build up to 5 million products a year and consequently buy parts at the lowest possible cost. Plus, our quality is among the best in the world, with a defect rate of well under 0.7%, allowing us the confidence to offer a 3-year warranty. 

Yes, we are a very different kind of company, we want to be different and I am immensely proud of our team.

----------


## drbeat

> Daarom wou ik eens weten hoe hij dit in een winkel getest heeft.



Nou dat is het hem nou net, bij die demo werd dit niet getest, en kwam dit niet aan bod terwijl er wel vragen uit de zaal kwamen om dit eens te laten horen met een echte live band, en niet met een 32 sporen opname aan de pc met firewire...er zaten wat instrumenten ingeplugt maar niet de volledige tafel. Je kunt niet nagaan wat er al gepoetst is aan die 32 sporen op die pc en wat die tafel nu doet en wat er in die pc nog geplakt, gepoetst enz. wordt tijdens die demo kon ik mijn vinger niet opleggen. Het werd iets te mooi voorgeschreven en te mooi gepresenteerd... ik kreeg er mijn vinger niet achter, en met mij meerdere. 

Door de entousiasme van de verkoper ben je ook entousiast maar dat vind ik zo verdomd vervelend, je denkt dan niet critisch genoeg.....moet dat gewoon zelf gaan ondervinden met die mixer en een kleine bigbandje en dan die 32 kanalen vol, alle fx, alle gates en compressors gebruiken, en op de bussen en op de eindmix wat mee laten lopen.....alle monitorkanalen gebruiken.... Op en top die mixer gebruiken zoals de mixer is gebouwd, de 32 kanalen met instrumenten en zang....

Dan ben ik benieuwd wat er uiteindelijk nog over blijft van de eindmix....Craschen zal misschien niet lukken omdat men daar in het ontwerp wat mee heeft gedaan zodat hij gewoon knijpt en compressd op de geluidskwaliteit.. en de rekenkracht van de prossessor gebruikt om de gang er in te houden.... Ik ben erg Critisch misschien maar het is wat te rooskleurig allemaal....

----------


## MarkRombouts

Dit geldt volgens mij echt voor alle digitale tafels. Toch zijn er behoorlijk veel mensen die digico's of digidesigns bijna blind kopen, zonder zelf te testen.

Dit terwijl er in het veld toch wel wat problemen voorkomen (ook met andere tafels natuurlijk).
Dit is dan normaal, en nu Behringer komt met een product voor een lagere prijs (zoals ze altijd doen met alle producten die ze uitbrengen) gaat iedereen er ineens aan twijfelen.

Ik ben ook erg benieuwd naar de ervaringen van de X32, maar verwacht dat dit eigenlijk allemaal wel goed zal lopen. De tafel is met een bepaald budget gemaakt, en zal dus ook zeker wel voldoen aan de eisen die worden gesteld door de gebruikers van producten van dit budget.

Misschien krijg ik nog wel spijt van de aankoop van de GLD  :Cool:  ??!!??

----------


## MusicXtra

Als ik alle recensies lees zou je haast denken dat alle andere merken nauwelijks nog bestaansrecht hebben, waarom nog een Pro 6, Digico, Digidesign of wat dan ook kopen als je voor 3K een tafel hebt die nooit vastloopt, een geweldige geluidskwaliteit heeft en super betrouwbaar is?

----------


## drbeat

> Als ik alle recensies lees zou je haast denken dat alle andere merken nauwelijks nog bestaansrecht hebben, waarom nog een Pro 6, Digico, Digidesign of wat dan ook kopen als je voor 3K een tafel hebt die nooit vastloopt, een geweldige geluidskwaliteit heeft en super betrouwbaar is?



En dat bedoel ik!  

Dus er zit een addertje onder het gras, want dat verhaal wat die mr behringer ophangt doet elke fabrikant in welke tak van sport ook. zo werken alle fabrikanten, waar het goedkoper kan, moet het goedkoper om de winst zo hoog mogelijk te houden.

Dus.....

----------


## frederic

> Als ik alle recensies lees zou je haast denken dat alle andere merken nauwelijks nog bestaansrecht hebben, waarom nog een Pro 6, Digico, Digidesign of wat dan ook kopen als je voor 3K een tafel hebt die nooit vastloopt, een geweldige geluidskwaliteit heeft en super betrouwbaar is?



Ik vrees dat we dit antwoord maar zullen weten na een hete zomer volgend jaar.
Als dergelijke tafeltjes massaal festivalletjes en kermissen hebben afgeschuimd, in de meest moeilijke situaties.
Alleen moeten we goed opletten dat we onszelf geen blaasjes wijs maken, want als je reacties hier van verschillende mensen leest, zou je denken dat je een Mercedes koopt voor de prijs van een Renault Clio.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dan ben ik benieuwd wat er uiteindelijk nog over blijft van de eindmix....Craschen zal misschien niet lukken omdat men daar in het ontwerp wat mee heeft gedaan zodat hij gewoon knijpt en compressd op de geluidskwaliteit.. en de rekenkracht van de prossessor gebruikt om de gang er in te houden....



Ik ben toch benieuwd hoe je dat dan ziet, je veronderstelt hier dat de processor niet voldoende rekenpower heeft om alle functies gelijktijdig uit te voeren? Daar geloof ik niet in, processor kracht is met de nieuwste series DSP niet meer het probleem. Bovendien als je gaat "knijpen" kost dat net zo goed processor kracht. Het enige wat je theoretisch zou kunnen doen om het geheel te ontlasten is de sample rate naar beneden bij te stellen, maar dat introduceert andere (interfacing) problemen, en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat dit serieus gebruikt wordt. 

Met de kennis van midas erbij zullen ze het synchroon optellen/sommeren van de kanalen ook wel voor elkaar hebben. Want daar kan ik me anders wel iets bij voorstellen

Het enige wat dan nog kan is dat als alle processing maximaal word gebruikt, en dus de DSP processor het warmst word, uiteindelijk koeling een probleem word. Maar ik neem aan dat dit goed getest is,

----------


## drbeat

> Ik ben toch benieuwd hoe je dat dan ziet, je veronderstelt hier dat de processor niet voldoende rekenpower heeft om alle functies gelijktijdig uit te voeren? Daar geloof ik niet in, processor kracht is met de nieuwste series DSP niet meer het probleem. Bovendien als je gaat "knijpen" kost dat net zo goed processor kracht. Het enige wat je theoretisch zou kunnen doen om het geheel te ontlasten is de sample rate naar beneden bij te stellen, maar dat introduceert andere (interfacing) problemen, en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat dit serieus gebruikt wordt. 
> 
> Met de kennis van midas erbij zullen ze het synchroon optellen/sommeren van de kanalen ook wel voor elkaar hebben. Want daar kan ik me anders wel iets bij voorstellen
> 
> Het enige wat dan nog kan is dat als alle processing maximaal word gebruikt, en dus de DSP processor het warmst word, uiteindelijk koeling een probleem word. Maar ik neem aan dat dit goed getest is,



De tijd zal het leren, en laten we eerlijk wezen, het is de prijs van een clio, en het is echt geen Rols zoals we hier proberen voor te spiegelen.  Het is gewoon de tijd, dat we allemaal digitale tafels krijgen en dat al die randapparatuur de deur uit gaat, maar dat duurt nog zeker 20 jaar...en dan is er allang weer wat anders....

----------


## desolation

Waarom moet er een addertje zijn?
Je koopt met een X32 geen Pro6, SD8 of Venue Profile. Dat merk je al gewoon aan het aantal kanalen, het aantal FX slots etc...
Wat je koopt is een tafel die concurreert met een GLD of een SI Compact, 2 tafels die duur zijn ivgl met de X32 (de GLD iets, de SICompact belachelijk duur). Waar zit daar 9/10 het verschil? Aantallen.
No way dat Soundcraft of A&H in dezelfde aantallen componenten inkopen, of desks verkopen, of produceren.
Behringer is qua cijfers een héél ander niveau van bedrijf dan de "bekende" spelers, en daardoor komen ze aan de prijs van de X32.

----------


## LVG

> Waarom moet er een addertje zijn?
> Je koopt met een X32 geen Pro6, SD8 of Venue Profile. Dat merk je al gewoon aan het aantal kanalen, het aantal FX slots etc...
> Wat je koopt is een tafel die concurreert met een GLD of een SI Compact, 2 tafels die duur zijn ivgl met de X32 (de GLD iets, de SICompact belachelijk duur). Waar zit daar 9/10 het verschil? Aantallen.
> No way dat Soundcraft of A&H in dezelfde aantallen componenten inkopen, of desks verkopen, of produceren.
> Behringer is qua cijfers een héél ander niveau van bedrijf dan de "bekende" spelers, en daardoor komen ze aan de prijs van de X32.




Ik zie niemand die opmerkt dat de Behringer prijzen omhoog zijn geschoten afgelopen week (zie prijslijst importeur) X32 / P16 etc zijn allemaal stukken duurder geworden (al de 2e of 3e maal in nog geen jaar tijd...) 

Toch maar even paar maanden wachten op de nieuwe compacte, betaalbare en betrouwbare Roland Mixer :Embarrassment:

----------


## jakkes72

> Toch maar even paar maanden wachten op de nieuwe compacte, betaalbare en betrouwbare Roland Mixer



Vertel.......?
Ben wel benieuwd...

----------


## desolation

De prijsstijging is al even geleden gebeurd, net toen de mixer op de markt kwam. Ze is enkel nu net gepubliceerd. Voor wie er eentje koopt veranderd er dus 0.0

----------


## LVG

> De prijsstijging is al even geleden gebeurd, net toen de mixer op de markt kwam. Ze is enkel nu net gepubliceerd. Voor wie er eentje koopt veranderd er dus 0.0



Waarom krijgen wij dan een email van de importeur vorige week met de nieuwe prijslijst x32 bruto '3495
P16 systeem is ook al 2x omhoog gegaan...

----------


## SH1000

misschien ivm 21% BTW??

----------


## desolation

> Waarom krijgen wij dan een email van de importeur vorige week met de nieuwe prijslijst x32 bruto '3495
> P16 systeem is ook al 2x omhoog gegaan...



Omdat hij voorheen aan een heel stuk minder gepubliceerd stond, maar dat was nog zonder de FIWI kaart. Bij de uitlevering was de prijs al aangepast, op de publieke lijst nog niet. 
Nogmaals, er verandert voor de eindgebruiker of de professional niks. Buiten dat op het lijstprijsbladje nu de prijs aangepast is.

----------


## LVG

> Omdat hij voorheen aan een heel stuk minder gepubliceerd stond, maar dat was nog zonder de FIWI kaart. Bij de uitlevering was de prijs al aangepast, op de publieke lijst nog niet. 
> Nogmaals, er verandert voor de eindgebruiker of de professional niks. Buiten dat op het lijstprijsbladje nu de prijs aangepast is.



En de prijs die we uit eindelijk betalen hoger is :Embarrassment: ?

Heeft natuurlijk niks met de nieuwe btw te maken aangezien alle prijzen excl. btw zijn

@ Roland nieuwe mixer:
De nieuwe roland mixer zal de moeite waard zijn omop te wachten als je een mixer zoekt in deze prijsklasse en daaronder!

Half november releas en leverbaar in december dus dit jaar!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## purplehaze

> @ Roland nieuwe mixer:
> De nieuwe roland mixer zal de moeite waard zijn omop te wachten als je een mixer zoekt in deze prijsklasse en daaronder!
> Half november releas en leverbaar in december dus dit jaar!!!



nog ff beetje offtopic als het mag.., de nieuwe Roland mixer wordt toch pas op de PLS van 2013 gepresenteerd hoorde ik via RSG...

----------


## JohanH

> @ Roland nieuwe mixer:
> De nieuwe roland mixer zal de moeite waard zijn omop te wachten als je een mixer zoekt in deze prijsklasse en daaronder!
> 
> Half november releas en leverbaar in december dus dit jaar!!!



Daar had ik dus ook al wat over gehoord, maar specs van wat het feitelijk gaan worden daar blijft men bij Roland zeer vaag.
Trouwens hier in Belgie is de acceptance van Roland 0,0. 
De mensen die indertijd in M400 geinvesteerd hadden hebben ze in kou laten staan. 
Men bood geen degelijk upgrade pad aan. Alle nieuwere dingen incl. ipad app is enkel voor M480. maw hier is alles van Roland de deur uit gegaan (gelukkig heb ik er nog iets of wat geld kunnen voor krijgen) en Roland komt er nooit meer in.

Zelf investeer ik niet meer in de "grotere" desks, gezien je tegenwoordig een Pro3 of SD8/9 voor een "appel en ei" kan huren wegens een serieus overaanbod. (en de banken willen op het einde van de maand hun geld). 

Voor mijn kleine jobs heb ik nu een X32 (en een tweede op komst) en mannen, ik was ook eerst zeer sceptisch, maar werk er eerst eens op. Dat ding klinkt gewoon fantastisch voor zijn geld (ja ja het heeft niet alle mogelijkheden van de grotere jongens, dat weten we ondertussen al). 

De Pre-Amps klinken heel goed (clean, je mag ze alleen niet laten clippen, maar dit is een kwestie van gewoonte van minder te gainen), de EQ reageert acceptabel (beter dan Yammies en Roland), Gates en Compressors zijn meer dan ok.

Er zitten nog wel een paar dingen in die voor verbetering vatbaar zijn, maar ze doen ten minste de moeite om te luisteren naar hun gebruikers en releasen regelmatig nieuwe firmware. (we gaan maar zwijgen over andere merken zeker en hun release schedules/beloftes...)

En heb ik eens een grotere tafel nodig... wel dan huur ik wel voor die paar keer een iLive/SD8/Pro3...

PS : en qua Deesser, MultiBand en co... welke tafel kan er gewoon via USB interfacen met Waves Multirack Native v9 met een roundtrip < 5ms....

----------


## desolation

De prijs die je betaalt is idd meer ja. Ongeveer 200EUR btw in is er hier in België bij gekomen, en daarvoor krijg je een dustcover en een 32in/32uit FiWi-USB interface met full Mackie control support. 
En dan gaat het over retailprijs.

----------


## showband

> @ Roland nieuwe mixer:
> De nieuwe roland mixer zal de moeite waard zijn omop te wachten als je een mixer zoekt in deze prijsklasse en daaronder!
> 
> Half november releas en leverbaar in december dus dit jaar!!!



gaan we nu al weer de vapourware in?
 :Frown: 

haalt je de koekkoek dat concurenten iets nieuws moeten plaatsen als presonus en behringer de prijs een factor door twee aan het delen zijn. Dan kun je hem nog niet kopen!

----------


## frederic

Ik denk dat behringer de gangbare bodemprijs voor kleine digitale tafels heeft gezet.
Andere merken zullen snel stranden rond diezelfde prijs. (2-3k)
Tenminste voor vergelijkbare tafels in het kleine sigment. 
Het zou me bij gevolg niet verbazen dat Roland snel met een nieuwe kleine mengtafel afkomt.

----------


## Roeltej

Mwah, Behringer blijft voorlopig een budgetmerk... dus een A-merk kan er best nog wat boven zitten qua prijs. Ze moeten dan wel weer een meerwaarde bieden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik baal er inmiddels ook van dat er sinds de M480 niks meer met de M400 gebeurd qua updates.

----------


## frederic

> Ik baal er inmiddels ook van dat er sinds de M480 niks meer met de M400 gebeurd qua updates.



Dat is typisch Roland. 
Dat is de reden waarom onze Bigband voor Ilive gegaan is ipv Roland.

----------


## purplehaze

> Ik baal er inmiddels ook van dat er sinds de M480 niks meer met de M400 gebeurd qua updates.



Idem hier!
M380 trouwens het zelfde verhaal, maar maakt de tafels overigens nog erg bruikbaar, blijven onverminderd stabiel en klinken goed. Maar jammer is het wel.
De lifecycle van de eerste generatie V MIXERS is zo wel aan het einde wat eigenlijk helemaal niet zo zou hoeven zijn met wat meer inzet op support.

----------


## desolation

> Mwah, Behringer blijft voorlopig een budgetmerk... dus een A-merk kan er best nog wat boven zitten qua prijs. Ze moeten dan wel weer een meerwaarde bieden.



Een A-Merk mag dat inderdaad ja, dus ik snap niet waarom je hier Roland aanhaalt? Die tafels blinken evenmin uit in functionaliteit, gebruiksgemak of geluidskwaliteit. 
Dan toch liever een iLive als we naar zulke budgetten gaan, veel meer waar voor je geld en ook effectief verhuurbaar en rider-accepted.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een A-Merk mag dat inderdaad ja, dus ik snap  niet waarom je hier Roland aanhaalt? Die tafels blinken evenmin uit in  functionaliteit, gebruiksgemak of geluidskwaliteit.



Zo te lezen wordt je niet gehinderd door kennis van de Roland M400.... :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> Nog ff en dan zijn het 40 pagina's met ge-ouwehoer over een mentafel . Lekker dan



't Ja, een forum is een lang uitgestrekte cafétoog.

----------


## purplehaze

> ik snap niet waarom je hier Roland aanhaalt? Die tafels blinken evenmin uit in functionaliteit, gebruiksgemak of geluidskwaliteit.



Evenmin hoe bedoelt u...
Zijn de roland tafels NET als de behringer X32 waardeloos op het gebied van functionaliteit, gebruiksgemak en geluidskwaliteit...??
Dat staat lijnrecht op je betoog over de X32 in eerdere posten in deze thread.

Enfin hoe het met de X32 zit weet ik (nog) niet. Hoe het livegebruik met de Roland tafels zit weet ik wel en dat zijn louter positieve ervaringen onder de meest uiteenlopende omstandigheden. -10 tot +40 gr. alle kanalen vol, slechte stroom, enz. verzin het verder maar, stabiel en goede klank tot het eind.

De Behringer kan dat misschien ook, de tijd zal het leren.

Maar met modder gooien als je er de ballen verstand van hebt (...wat je laat blijken door je reactie over de Roland mixers ...) spreekt niet voor je geloofwaardigheid

just my 2ct

----------


## desolation

Een X32, SI Compact, Roland of eender welke mixer in die range heeft hetzelfde pijnpunt: direct acces en gebruiksgemak. iLive series, VI series, Pro series, SD series, allemaal hebben ze véél meer direct acces en daar zit het hem qua gebruiksgemak. Functionaliteit, je zit met een beperkt budget dus met beperkte featuresets. Wil je echt 16 of 32 GEQ's, 16 stereo effecten, ed... dan moet je naar de grote jongens gaan. 
En geluidskwaliteit, de X32 is naar mijn mening tot nu toe de beste qua sound quality in de budget tafels. En ik ben daar niet de enige in als je de reviews checkt.
Echter blinken ze allemaal in niets uit, wil je een tafel die uitblinkt moet je naar de big boys. Zo heeft de VI1 de meeste direct access die er is, heeft de Pro/XL8 superieure preamps en sound quality, etc...
Zodus, evenmin. Budget tafels blinken in niets uit. Buiten de O1V, die blinkt uit in zo onpraktisch mogelijk te zijn.


Wat je wél als groot verschil hebt tussen een X32 en bv een M480, is de prijs. Een M480 is geen 8000EUR waard, daar is hij veel te kreupel voor. Met wat stageboxen bij leg je snel 13-15k neer voor een tafel die op geen enkele rider geaccepteerd wordt. In dat budget is rider acceptancy voor mij toch best belangrijk. Zeker als ik weet dat ik voor een vergelijkbare prijs een iLive kan halen die wél geaccepteerd zal worden, en op elk vlak superieur is.
Je mag van mij super blij zijn met je overpriced M4XX, hier in België zal geen enkele tech staan te springen om het ding te gebruiken. 
Dan toch écht liever een T112, die zowel qua featureset als gebruiksgemak de M480 ver achter zich laat.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Met wat stageboxen bij leg je snel 13-15k neer voor een tafel die op geen enkele rider geaccepteerd wordt.



Met de M400 hier nog nooit problemen gehad met rider acceptatie, denk dat als ik met een X32 aankom er heel wat minder enthousiast gereageerd zal worden.
Niet omdat het een slecht ding zou zijn maar simpelweg omdat er Berhinger op staat....
Alleen al om die reden vind ik rider acceptatie één van de grootste flauwekul zaken van de hele branche.

----------


## desolation

Rider acceptatie is inderdaad gigantische flauwekul, maar het wordt vanaf een bepaald niveau toch meer dan vaak gehanteerd. In NL zal het misschien warmer lopen voor de Roland, maar hier in belgië staat hij vaak op de not accepted list, samen met de kleine Yamaha's.
Het is hier nu wel DiGiCo en Soundcraft land, want zelfs de steengoede Pro2 heeft hier amper userbase. Als het er dan op aankomt geeft ik liever hetzelfde geld voor een T112+IDR32 of IDR48. Zeker als die A&H nog eens een pak meer mogelijkheden bied.

----------


## vasco

> Met wat stageboxen bij leg je snel 13-15k neer voor een tafel die op geen enkele rider geaccepteerd wordt.



Even een nuance correctie; Die (schijnbaar) in België niet geaccepteerd wordt.

Daarbij ben ik het eens dat je nu uitspraken doet over een tafel waarvan ik en vele andere weten hoe deze klinkt, wat deze kan en hoe deze werkt. Ik zal niet beweren dat een M-serie mixer superieur is maar dat is denk ik een woord dat men niet snel in de mond moet nemen want er is niet veel zaligmakend in de wereld.

Of een X32 zich ondanks de prijs boven een M-serie kan verheffen moeten wij nog allemaal maar afwachten. Blauwe ogen trekken mij niet over een streep heen hoe interessant en nieuwsgierig ik ook ben naar dit product door alles wat er verteld en geschreven word. De onzin met rider acceptatie ten spijt zal men niet blij gaan kijken als ik met een Behringer X32 binnenloop en dan is het ook zonde geld terwijl een Roland M-serie wel makkelijk verhuurd en geaccepteerd word (in Nederland).

----------


## purplehaze

Tja rideracceptatie, hoe vaak staat er niet op geen digitale tafel.
Als je dan gaat bellen valt het nogal mee. En op een M400 kan iemand met geen digi-mix ervaring toch al heel snel werken is mijn ervaring, de interface is erg logisch ook al is het dus kennelijk belabberd gesteld met de direct acces en gebruikersgemak.

Wat betreft Ilive, GLD, SD9, noem de redelijk betaalbare desks maar deze zijn ontwikkeld na de M400. 3 jaar geleden was de M400 een zeer goed antwoord op toen verkrijgbare Yamaha live mixers LS9, M7 die toch wel achter bleven op met name geluidskwaliteit en geen digimulti hadden. Maar een goede rideracceptatie hadden ze wel, dat dan weer wel.

Enfin ik ben benieuwd waar Roland nu mee gaat komen en of die desk het de concurrentie moeilijk gaat maken qua prijs en prestatie. 
Maar goed dit is nog steeds off topic.

Wat mij betreft terug naar de X32.

----------


## JohanH

> Met de M400 hier nog nooit problemen gehad met rider acceptatie, denk dat als ik met een X32 aankom er heel wat minder enthousiast gereageerd zal worden.
> Niet omdat het een slecht ding zou zijn maar simpelweg omdat er Berhinger op staat....
> Alleen al om die reden vind ik rider acceptatie één van de grootste flauwekul zaken van de hele branche.



Sander,

Ikzelf heb 2 X M400's + de ganse santeboetiek aan stageblokken gehad dus wel ervaring... En rideracceptatie is hier echt 0,0.
Klanktechnisch ben ik daar altijd heel tevreden over geweest, maar je houd geen materiaal die je niet lokaal kan verhuren hé.
En qua gebruik is het gewoon effe wennen tussen de Roland en de X32. De Roland klinkt volgens mij meer als een MH (the British EQ-Style), de X32 klinkt cleaner, niet echt zoals een XL4 PreAmp, maar het zit toch goed in die richting. In elk geval niet zo een "metaalklank" zoals een Yamaha.

Nu voor mij maakt het ridergedoe ook niks meer uit. Als de klant vraagt naar een grotere/andere tafel, no problemo als ie er wil voor betalen. Er zijn hier genoeg SD8/9-tjes en andere te huur. En anders een good-old MH3 met outboard doet ook wonderen :-) (had ik voor de M400 en heb ik in feite nog altijd spijt van dat ik die verkocht heb...)

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik het allemaal niet zo belangrijk vind wat voor mixer er gebruikt wordt, voor mij is het niet meer dan een stuk gereedschap.
En als dat gereedschap betrouwbaar is, een goede geluidskwaliteit levert en voldoende features heeft om een lekkere mix neer te kunnen zetten zal het mij worst zijn of er nu Berhinger, Midas, Roland of Digico op staat.
Meestal zijn er veel belangrijker zaken die van invloed zijn op de uiteindelijke geluidskwaliteit dan de mixer. Daarmee ga ik dus niet beweren dat het geen reet uitmaakt hoe een mixer klinkt maar het gaat daarbij vaak om nuance verschillen die door het publiek niet eens opgemerkt worden.
De reden dat ik mijn analoge gear een paar jaar geleden heb verruild voor digitaal is dat het allemaal kleiner en lichter is.

----------


## desolation

Het gaat bij Digimixers niet meer over geluidskwaliteit zoals het bij analoge desks was, het gaat nu meer over de featureset (aantal GEQ, FX, etc...) en de workflow.
Als je een hele avond moet staan mixen op een O1V wordt je daar écht niet blij van als tech. Dan idd meer dan liever een analoge tafel.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Desolation: Je leest nogal euhhhh.... Selectief. :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

> De reden dat ik mijn analoge gear een paar jaar geleden heb verruild voor digitaal is dat het allemaal kleiner en lichter is.



...ook selectief misschien maar ik sluit me hierbij aan ;-)

----------


## vasco

> Als je een hele avond moet staan mixen op een O1V...



Waar komt de link met een 01V nu weer vandaan  :Confused: 
Dacht dat we het over meer recente modernere digitale tafels hadden in vergelijk tot een X32 en de acceptatie. Dat een 01V niet acceptabel is in deze tijd begrijpen de meeste hier wel, dan is al snel alles beter  :Wink: 

Verder beschrijft MusicXtra het gewoon goed, het maakt niet zoveel uit wat er staat als het gereedschap maar goed en deugdelijk is. Een timmerman wil ook geen kunststofhandgreep Gamma hamer uit de grabbelbak van 2,50 om zijn werk te verrichten.

----------


## frederic

> ...ook selectief misschien maar ik sluit me hierbij aan ;-)



Tja veel andere redenen zijn er niet.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> het gaat nu meer over de featureset (aantal GEQ, FX, etc...) en de workflow.



Ik kwam in het verleden toch echt niet zo vaak analoge tafels tegen met vca groepen, mute groepen, elke uitgang een eq. erop. Nu lijkt de meest simpele digitale mixer al meer te moeten hebben anders voldoet deze niet... :EEK!:

----------


## showband

nou, nou. dat gaat me ook wat ver.

de reden dat tweedehands digimixers onverkoopbaar zijn is niet allen gebruiksgemak hoor.
Maar ook de nog beroerde geluidskwaliteit.

Een tweedehands analoog van merk x doet in de regel een kwart tot half de aanschafprijs
Een tweedehands digitaal merk x doet ondertussen bijna een factor tien waardevermindering in die tijd...

----------


## desolation

> Waar komt de link met een 01V nu weer vandaan 
> Dacht dat we het over meer recente modernere digitale tafels hadden in vergelijk tot een X32 en de acceptatie. Dat een 01V niet acceptabel is in deze tijd begrijpen de meeste hier wel, dan is al snel alles beter 
> 
> Verder beschrijft MusicXtra het gewoon goed, het maakt niet zoveel uit wat er staat als het gereedschap maar goed en deugdelijk is. Een timmerman wil ook geen kunststofhandgreep Gamma hamer uit de grabbelbak van 2,50 om zijn werk te verrichten.



01V96i (de nieuwe versie) is anders een splinternieuw toestel ....

Ik kwam in het verleden ook amper auto's met airco, abs of TC tegen. Ondertussen is dat gewoon standaarduitrusting op zelfs een Clio.
Tijden veranderen, en als jouw digimixer een heel stuk minder features heeft dan is dat toch een serieus minpunt. 
VCA's op een analoge tafel waren een complexe schakeling, op een digimixer is dit niet meer dan gewoon programmeren. Niet meteen te vergelijken maw.

----------


## vasco

> 01V96i (de nieuwe versie) is anders een splinternieuw toestel ....



Klopt maar je noemde toch echt de hele oude 01V zonder de toevoeging 96i en dat zijn twee verschillende mixers uit andere tijden. Dan snap je mijn reactie toch ook wel mag ik hopen.

En dan nog, waarop is deze "splinternieuw" tafel gebaseerd?
Lijkt mij niet de vergelijking waarover we het hier hadden met o.a. M-serie mixers, wordt zo wel heel erg hak op de tak.

----------


## frederic

> nou, nou. dat gaat me ook wat ver.
> 
> de reden dat tweedehands digimixers onverkoopbaar zijn is niet allen gebruiksgemak hoor.
> Maar ook de nog beroerde geluidskwaliteit.
> 
> Een tweedehands analoog van merk x doet in de regel een kwart tot half de aanschafprijs
> Een tweedehands digitaal merk x doet ondertussen bijna een factor tien waardevermindering in die tijd...



Analoge tafels halen ook geen drol meer binnen hoor tweedehands. A
ls ik zie aan welke prijzen vb. Harries tweedehands de deur uitgaan bij Troostwijk.

----------


## NesCio01

> Als ik zie aan welke prijzen vb. Harries tweedehands de deur uitgaan bij Troostwijk.



tWordt hier breder en breder;
analoog vs digitaal = geen vergelijk!
digitaal vs digitaal i = geen vergelijk!
verkoop vs veiling = geen vergelijk!

Troostwijk is een veiling, veelal van faillissementen,
da's imo andere koek dan reguliere handel?

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

Het vliegt nogal de bocht uit met de discussie....inmiddels op pagina 40...

Ik weet niet of er mensen zijn die eventueel een testdag willen met deze tafel met een band enz. erbij maar ik zou wel eens ergens willen gaan kijken waar men op de tafel werkt.

Er zijn wel zaken die duidelijk uit de discussie komen:  

voors:
-meer dan compleet voor het budget.
-preamps zijn verberterd tov de voorgaande analoge tafels
-digitaal ism een ipad besturen is aanwezig
-ook in het werk blijkt de besturing erg overzichtelijk
-mogelijkheid tot digitale multikabel
-enz.

tegens:
-geacepteerdheid van Behringer
-geen ervaringen met extreme situatie's
-enz.

Het verhaal wordt steeds langer. Er zijn al mensen die met de tafel gewerkt hebben. Ik zelf zie de tegens, zoals geaccepteerdheid niet als grootste probleem. Ben wel critisch maar laten we wel eerlijk zijn, het stukje techniek wat je krijgt, en de compactheid van je volledige rack, en tafel is zeerzeker toegenomen en is al met al afgespiegeld met de kosten en de baten zijn tijd wel vooruit.

Probleem zit hem vooral in dat de gemiddelde technieker met arensogen naar de tafel kijkt, omdat er genoeg mensen onder zijn die geregeld door het merk on the road in de kou zijn gezet.

Maar......de discussie die nu gevoerd wordt is niet echt meer over de tafel.

Graag zou ik van de eigenaren van de tafel horen, 
- waneer men met wat gemixt heeft, 
- soort ruimte (buiten binnen tent enz.)
- FOH set
- gebruikte mics
- gebruikte monitoren.
- gebruikt aantal monitor groepen
- gebruikte fx per kanaal.
- inzet van de tafel, gates, compressors, eq enz.

Dus als er gebruikers zijn: graag info. Ben wel geneigd om er binnenkort eens een testdag van te maken met mijn eigen bands tijdens een repetitie, mixen met de Behringer en met mijn roland VS 2480.

----------


## JohanH

> Dus als er gebruikers zijn: graag info. Ben wel geneigd om er binnenkort eens een testdag van te maken met mijn eigen bands tijdens een repetitie, mixen met de Behringer en met mijn roland VS 2480.



Moest ik niet een klein 217km (volgens mappy) van je wonen, kwam ik gerust eens af.
Stuur anders eens een PM

----------


## desolation

2 jobs tot nu toe mee gedaan

1)
-Live band, 6 koppig, folk-rock
-Buiten, band op vrachtwagenbak
-FOH set : 2x JBL VRX932, 1x dubbel 15" beyma 15SW1300ND per kant, 1x JBL SRX728S sub, 3x Crown MAI9000 met BSS 9088 processing
-Monitors : 4x JBL SRX712M, 4x 2kW lab copy, Apex Intelli-X processor
-Mics : Beta52,Beta91,Beta56, 3x Beta98ADC, 2x AKG C430, 1x MXL V67N drums, 3x AKG D7 vocals, 1x Beta58 backing, 2x Radial Pro stereo, 2x AR133
- 4 Monitor sends, GEQ op elke monitor
- Stereo GEQ op de FOH send
- 3x Stereo FX in gebruik (chorus, delay, rotary voor lesley simulatie)
- In totaal 22 kanalen in gebruik, + uitsplit van de vocals voor monitoring. In totaal 26 kanalen dus
PEQ op elk kanaal in gebruik, top of my head ongeveer 8 comp/gates in gebruik



De 29e draaien we er een festivalletje mee met grotere bezettingen.

----------


## frederic

> *01V96i (de nieuwe versie) is anders een splinternieuw toestel ....
> *
> Ik kwam in het verleden ook amper auto's met airco, abs of TC tegen. Ondertussen is dat gewoon standaarduitrusting op zelfs een Clio.
> Tijden veranderen, en als jouw digimixer een heel stuk minder features heeft dan is dat toch een serieus minpunt. 
> VCA's op een analoge tafel waren een complexe schakeling, op een digimixer is dit niet meer dan gewoon programmeren. Niet meteen te vergelijken maw.



Oude wijn in nieuwe zakken noem ik dat.

----------


## desolation

Een O1V is in het beste geval Wijnazijn ...

----------


## desolation

Dit weekend een festival mee gedaan
6 bands, elk 30-40 minuten podium time, 20min changeover en maar van de helft TF's.
Zelfs met 2 gasttechniekers die nog nooit digitaal hadden gemixt (voornamelijk punk) hebben we 0.0 problemen gehad met onze X32.

----------


## marcel.brouwers

> Dit weekend een festival mee gedaan
> 6 bands, elk 30-40 minuten podium time, 20min changeover en maar van de helft TF's.
> Zelfs met 2 gasttechniekers die nog nooit digitaal hadden gemixt (voornamelijk punk) hebben we 0.0 problemen gehad met onze X32.



Interessant om te volgen.

Persoonlijk ken ik een persoon welke test voor het Duitse "tools 4 music" magazine.
Deze persoon heeft deze tafel geruime tijd getest (praktijk) de mixer heeft het ook keer op keer gedaan zonder defecten, uitval of wat dan ook.
Overnachtingen tijdens flinke vrieskou en bij vochtig weer in een normale personenauto hebben niet voor defecten of uitval gezorgd.


Hoe de mixer zich over jaren intensief gebruik zal houden ?

----------


## desolation

Ondertussen terug een firmware update. Geen grote veranderingen, maar toch wel belangrijke bugfixes:

http://www.behringer.com/assets/X32_...Notes_1.09.pdf

----------


## LVG

> Ondertussen terug een firmware update. Geen grote veranderingen, maar toch wel belangrijke bugfixes:
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/assets/X32_...Notes_1.09.pdf




Als monitortechneut een festival opgedraaid met ca 7 bands hier even de ervaringen:

- Console ziet er overzichtelijk uit
- Menu scherm vind ik niet fijn/ overzichtelijk
- Erg veel geblader door de menu's om te zoeken wat ik wil (zal wel kwestie van gewening zijn.. Sommige functies zijn net anders dan op de bijv. yamaha, roland, digico tafels waar ik op werk)

Klank:
1 microfoon op aangegesloten wat me opviel is dat de preamp prima klinkt en de eq erg fijn is en (erg) snel werkt (wat me opviel is dat ik op het top hoog 10 a 12 khz vergeleken met andere tafels een bult heb die erg vervelend is op de zelfde microfoon/ instellingen..

dan het volgende: 

-Zodra ik meerdere kanalen begin te mixen begint het dun te klinken.. Processor die druk aan het werk is? Had weinig dynamics etc aan staan puur wat kanalen van de 32 naar een aux send gemixt.. Klinkt muf / 1 grote brei / weinig definitie

- De output bussen hebben weinig output signaal. Waar ik normaal me mixen maak en output fader op 0db zet heb ik meer dan zat volume op de wedges en in ears
Ik moest nu de output faders omhoog drukken en op de ledjes tegen de rode clip lampjes aansturen voor het zelfde level. Overigens nog geen vervorming te horen (als ik dan iets meer door druk hoor je per direct vervorming)

Na 8 minuten soundcheck en wat gebladder door het menu liep ie MUUR VAST! (recenste firmware/ updates) voor de gene die het niet geloven, ik heb een filmpje gemaakt deze is per email op te vragen.. Misschien dat ik eerdaags even tijd heb om hem op youtube te plaatsen en hier een link te plaatsen. Ik kon niks meer bedienen/ selecteren. Audio ging gewoon door maar moest de power er af halen en er weer opzetten om door tegaan en dus de band vragen even te wachten...... En ik moest nog een hele avond met totaal 7 bands... (lees diepe zucht!)

Kortom grappige tafel met veel functies, leuk voor in de kerk of dergelijke waar het audiokwaliteit niet belangrijk is of waar mensen het verschil niet horen
Het viel ons viez tegen qua klank, output vermogen bussen, menu layer strectuur/ bediening

We wachten liever even op de nieuwe Roland tafel rond deze prijsklasse :Cool:

----------


## desolation

Over dat output level: de tafel geeft zowel level als clipping zéér conservatief weer. Toen ik via FiWi in cubase de preamps rechstreeks kon uitlezen zaten deze nog niet in het oranje terwijl de tafel al aangaf dat hij "clipte". 

Dat dun klinken heb ik zelfs bij zware belasting nog niet eenmaal meegemaakt, sterker nog, de meeste van onze mixers zijn VI/SD of Pro gewoon en zijn altijd zeer te spreken over de klankkwaliteit van de X32. Evenzeer hebben wij nog nul niks crashes meegemaakt. Is het dan bij 1 crash gebleven, of heeft hij het meermaals gedaan? Want als je van een geisoleerd probleem al zo moet zuchten, heb je duidelijk nooit digitaal gewerkt enkele jaren geleden.

De menustructuur is idd niet altijd optimaal, maar dat heb je met elke compacte tafel (een SICompact/Performer is nog véél erger). Voordeel is dat het geen touchscreen is, dus nog redelijk leesbaar overdag.

Volgens mij heb je een maandagmorgenmodel in je handen gehad, misschien niet te voorbarig conclusies trekken. Het is niet voor niets dat er massas positieve ervaringen zijn en maar af en toe negatieve....

----------


## NesCio01

Beste Desolation,

Het is nu echt om desolaat te worden.
Jouw standpunten omtrent de X32 zijn m.i. overduidelijk bekend.

Het is imo dan ook niet noodzakelijk om als iemand een gebruikers-
ervaring post, direct in de verdediging te schieten.

Daar doe je nog steeds meer afbreuk dan goed aan.

Ik krijg dan ook meer en meer het idee dat je zelf de
tafel ook helemaal niets vind, maar het tegenovergestelde schrijft.
 :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

@Desolation, ik heb eerder het gevoel dat je voor de prijs van een fiat een Mercedes wil kopen.
Conceptueel zit het goed in elkaar  (alles afkijken bij Midas en klark teknik) maar de realisatie blijft steken bij de gebruikte materialen die op zijn zacht gezegt minderwaardig zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het uitgangspunt bij een Midas is een heel goede tafel bouwen en dan kijken wat die kost.
Bij de X32 keken ze eerst wat die mag kosten en daarna gingen ze kijken wat ze voor die prijs konden bouwen....
Voor beiden valt wat te zeggen maar doe mij dan toch maar een Midas. :Cool:

----------


## Rieske

> Want als je van een geisoleerd probleem al zo moet zuchten, heb je duidelijk nooit digitaal gewerkt enkele jaren geleden.



Nou, nou, nou zeg ! Lekker bezig !

----------


## LVG

[QUOTE=desolation;587669]heb je duidelijk nooit digitaal gewerkt enkele jaren geleden.

Google maar even op me :Stick Out Tongue:  Dan kom je er vast wel achter dat ik als monitortechnicus op vele (digitale) tafels werk met elk ze voor en nadelen, van yamha tot midas en van roland tot de digico's :Cool: 

Jouw niet opjectieve mening over de x32 is duidelijk zoals de collega's al aangeven en ik wens je er ook veel plezier mee :Embarrassment:  Voor mij en de andere (pro) collega's die er bij waren of mijn reactie over de x32 en/of het filmpje of facebook zagen zeggen allemaal het zelfde: no x32 

maar zoals ik al zei voor iemand die de audio kwaliteit niet belangrijk vindt, hoop functies wil hebben en het oke vindt op hier op te werken have fun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drbeat

LVG. Heeft helaas gelijk over de behringer tafel.ik heb nu 2 keer een demo gehoord en 1x zelf geprobeerd bij de winkel door een simpel drumstelletje af te mixen samen met een bevriend colega drummer. Getest met een EV setje op foh en een EV monitortje voor de drums en  senheiser mics. Onze conclusie, hoe meer dynamiek er tijdens het spelen in de muziek kwam hoe dunner hij ging klinken. Gewoon met een cdtje mee gespeeld waar de drums uit gehaald was door mij tijdens een repetitie.  Ik blijf gewoon bij mijn roland vs2480.
Het ligt niet aan een maandagmorgen modelletje, want ik heb hier al eens eerder dit fenomeen gepost.

Het is een mooi ding in de lijn van behringer, te gebruiken met behringer setjes maar daar blijft het wat mij betreft ook bij.
De presonus is toch heel wat beter kwa sound....

----------


## desolation

> Nou, nou, nou zeg ! Lekker bezig !



No offense, maar ik heb tot pakweg 2008 genoeg VI's en Digico's zien crashen. De eerste lading VI6 werd gewoon nog het outboard van de MH4's meegesleurd om effectief te kunnen werken.
Ik denk dat we best kunnen stelllen dat de X32 niet foutloos is, maar over het algemeen geen zware steken laat vallen. Er zijn massas positieve ervaringen van mensen met probleemloze tafels. Maar af en toe eens iemand die wel eens iets voor heeft, en die roepen dan meteen het hardste GEEN BEHRINGER. 
Logisch ook, want 9/10 vertrok je al met een voorgevormde mening over het toestel. 9/10 ook de foute. Je moet geen hi-end tafel verwachten voor 3k, maar voor 3k krijg je een prima tafel die heel goed klinkende preamps en effecten/dynamics heeft.
De audio kwaliteit is alleszins het laatste wat er af te breken valt aan de X32, die is gewoon goed zonder meer. De workflow, ja daar is iedereen het wel over eens dat hij omslachtig is.

Jouw mening is evenzeer niet objectief, al van in het begin ben je aan het verkondigen dat je sowieso liever een Roland wilt. Maar jouw mening telt ineens? Hier in België staat op de helft van de TF's "No Roland". Ook niet zonder reden.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## LVG

> die goed klinkende preamps en effecten/dynamics heeft.
> 
> Jouw mening is evenzeer niet objectief, al van in het begin ben je aan het verkondigen dat je sowieso liever een Roland wilt. Maar jouw mening telt ineens? Hier in België staat op de helft van de TF's "No Roland". Ook niet zonder reden.



Inderdaad goede preamps / effecten dynamics en eq ook prima! (dynamics moet je nog wel even naar wens instellen vergeleken met de fabriek instellingen maar das kwestie van smaak en werkt prima) maar zoals al aangegeven op 1 kanaal en een cd prima maar zodra je een flinke mix gaat opentrekken wordt het erg dun..

Omslachtig is het het menu inderdaad, helemaal mee eens maar als je er veel mee werkt is het vast prima te doen, als gast techneut die snel dingen moet zien te vinden/ bedienen is het minder fijn (wel fijn is de vele user keys, althans das ook natuurlijk mijn mening) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Omtrent roland: Ook als ik in belgie kom sleep ik het liefst me roland tafel mee of staat op de rider.. Waarom? Omdat ik dan wel 24 monitorgroepen heb compact ben en toch 60 kanalen en alles wat ik nodig heb onboard heb en deze tafel wel goed vind blijven klinken en tot heden mij nooit in de steek heeft gelaten) We moeten wel even rekening houden dat ik het over de M480 heb en niet over de voorgangers :Embarrassment:  En omtrent de prijsklasse van de jouw geprezen x32 komt er van roland ook iets nieuws uit wat ontzettend interessant is en tussen de kwaliteit van een roland en x32 vind ik nogal veel kwaliteit (en betrouwbaarheid) verschil in zitten.. Jij vast natuurlijk niet :Cool:  

Maar als je me een vi tafel geeft of een midas of digico of een m7 met uitbreiding vind ik ook allemaal prima. En net zoals collega Timo moet ik ook vaak werken wat er ligt en in dit geval was het een x32 mij hoor je niet klagen alleen als de tafel en niet wil klinken ( en weinig output heeft op de bussen!) en al bij de soundcheck vast loopt houdt het snel op dan maar een oude analoge tafel uit de jaren 80 :Smile:  of een tafel die wel blijft klinken en voor mij iets betrouwbaarder overkomt en waarvan de leverancier niet telkens de prijzen omhoog gooit en wel snel kan leveren naar bekendmaking in plaats van ons meer dan een jaar zoet houden :Mad:

----------


## desolation

Moest het een system crash zijn die bij elke of veel X32 voorkomt, ja dan wel. Net zoals dat op elke VI de gates enorm klikken (hoewel daar dan weer niemand problemen mee heeft). Of dat in de beginjaren elke DiGiCo meer vastliep dan draaide. 
Hij heeft echter 1 vastloper gehad, waarbij het geluid door bleef werken, en dat is tot nu toe ook de enige vastloper waar ik al van gehoord heb. Dat is imho geen zware steek. Zeker niet op een presale van 15.000 consoles. Ik heb bij een demo van de SD9 ook de tafel gewoon hondsvast weten lopen, knalde uit de digico soft en kwam in windows terecht zonder nog in de mix-soft te willen gaan. Bleek achteraf corruptie in het geheugen te zijn.
Conclusie: ALLE SD9's ZIJN KUTTAFELS, NO SD9 ANYWHERE!!!!

get my point?

----------


## LVG

> Moest het een system crash zijn die bij elke of veel X32 voorkomt, ja dan wel. Net zoals dat op elke VI de gates enorm klikken (hoewel daar dan weer niemand problemen mee heeft). Of dat in de beginjaren elke DiGiCo meer vastliep dan draaide. 
> Hij heeft echter 1 vastloper gehad, waarbij het geluid door bleef werken, en dat is tot nu toe ook de enige vastloper waar ik al van gehoord heb. Dat is imho geen zware steek. Zeker niet op een presale van 15.000 consoles. Ik heb bij een demo van de SD9 ook de tafel gewoon hondsvast weten lopen, knalde uit de digico soft en kwam in windows terecht zonder nog in de mix-soft te willen gaan. Bleek achteraf corruptie in het geheugen te zijn.
> Conclusie: ALLE SD9's ZIJN KUTTAFELS, NO SD9 ANYWHERE!!!!
> 
> get my point?



En daarom Roland :Embarrassment:   & deze en de sd tafels klinken wel en toch werkt bijna heel belgie er mee behalve jij :Cool: ? Die vast loper vergeef ik nog sterker nog ben gewoon het festival doorgegaan terwijl er een analoge tafel in de buurt eventueel beschikbaar was om door te gaan.. Maar dat de tafel gewoon klinkt als een brei/ dun zodra het er op aan komt (wat al vele collega's voorspelde) kan ik echt niet mee aankomen.. Maar nogmaals..... In de kerk, coverbandje, home studio waar de kwaliteit (en stukje betrouwbaarheid) niet belangrijk is, zal het vast een leuk tafeltje zijn maar als ik in de kerk,home studio of bij een coverbandje geluid moest doen met minimale budget (x32 prijsklasse) en weet wat er beschikbaar is kies ik liever voor een "betrouwbare" tafel, die naar mijn mening wel blijft klinken, overzichtelijk werkt (ook voor gast techneuten) en daarom ben ik (en de mede collega's) zeer benieuwd naar de nieuwe Roland tafel in deze prijsklasse.. Get mij point? :Embarrassment:  Waarom een panda rijden als je een goede middenklasse auto kan krijgen voor dezelfde prijsklasse....

Hier de link van de crash van de X32
Leuk dat audio doorloopt maar hoe zeg je tegen de klant dat het geluid even uitmoet omdat je de tafel aan/ uit moet zetten :Cool: 

http://youtu.be/UlAq6og4PSo

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## frederic

Ieder zijn manier van werken. Ik vind de nadelen van digitale tafels niet opwegen tegenover de voordelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als front tech mix je het geluid van een band oa door te reageren op onverwachte zaken . 
> De aankondiging van het bandje gebeurt per ongeluk op een andere mic dan afgesproken of door iemand met geen volume/K-stem . De di van de bassist heeft kuren of weet ik veel wat gaat fout .....
> Op een analoge tafel heb je direct alle kanalen tot je beschikking en je kunt bijna blindelings ingrijpen op zo'n tafel wat betekent dat je centrum van aandacht het podium is (ogen richting het podium) .
> Bij een digi tafel betekent in veel gevallen ogen richting een scherm (naar beneden dus) en dus te laat reageren op onverwachte dingen tel daar bij op het zoeken naar het juiste scherm/layer/parameter die je wilt veranderen en je hebt een situatie die een beetje bedenkelijk is .



Mixen op een digitale console moet je anders benaderen dan mixen op een analoge console.
Maak je optimaal gebruik van de mogelijkheden om zelf je layers in te delen dan heb je de 'kritische' kanalen binnen handbereik.
Nadeel van analoog is dat wanneer je toch nog ff een compressor wil gebruiken op dat ene kanaal je in je doghouse moet gaan wroeten om die compressor er tussen te krijgen waar je met een digitale tafel dit gewoon van achter de tafel kunt doen.
Het vergt een iets andere manier van denken/mixen, kostte mij ook enige tijd om die switch te maken maar zou nu echt niet meer terug willen naar analoog.

----------


## frederic

De jonge generatie weet straks van niets anders meer.
Dus probleem opgelost.

----------


## djspeakertje

Hopelijk niet. Ik ben heel blij dat ik eerst kennis maakte met analoog, en toen pas met digitaal. Analoog is geweldig om de boel op te leren omdat je heel veel overzicht hebt. Je ziet precies wat er allemaal gebeurt, en je kan je focussen op het geluid, niet op die mooie motorfaders en schermpjes en lampjes. 

@frederic: Assumption is the mother of all fuckups... Als alle problemen zo simpel op te lossen waren was ons beroep niet half zo leuk...  


Daan

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## desolation

> Mixen op een digitale console moet je anders benaderen dan mixen op een analoge console.
> Maak je optimaal gebruik van de mogelijkheden om zelf je layers in te delen dan heb je de 'kritische' kanalen binnen handbereik.
> Nadeel van analoog is dat wanneer je toch nog ff een compressor wil gebruiken op dat ene kanaal je in je doghouse moet gaan wroeten om die compressor er tussen te krijgen waar je met een digitale tafel dit gewoon van achter de tafel kunt doen.
> Het vergt een iets andere manier van denken/mixen, kostte mij ook enige tijd om die switch te maken maar zou nu echt niet meer terug willen naar analoog.



De tijd van de onhandige en compleet onoverzichtelijke consoles (denk maar aan een Innovasion of een oudere generatie Yamaha bv) is ook al even passé.
Zelfs de compacte mixers, die in se vrij onpraktisch werken door hun beperkt display en inputsectie, werken nog steeds redelijk vlot.
Ga je dan naar de grote jongens dan is het gewoon een kwestie van gewoonte. Een PRO2 is een toonbeeld van hoe een zeer compacte tafel supervlot kan werken op alle momenten, zolang je de POPgroups maar goed gebruikt.

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik kwam laatst in de folder van een bekende muziekketen tegen dat de X32 ineens grof is afgeprijsd. Iemand die daar meer over weet? Misschien dat er toch ergens wat met de tafel aan de hand is wat ze over het hoofd hebben gezien?

----------


## frederic

> Ik kwam laatst in de folder van een bekende muziekketen tegen dat de X32 ineens grof is afgeprijsd. Iemand die daar meer over weet? Misschien dat er toch ergens wat met de tafel aan de hand is wat ze over het hoofd hebben gezien?



Wat er aan de hand is met die tafel heb ik al mogen ondervinden.

----------


## vasco

Ja, vertel het ons want daar is dit topic juist voor.

----------


## frederic

Exact het zelfde probleem als met onze LS9 vroeger.
Wanneer bijna alle kanalen en DCA groepen gebruikt zijn, functioneert de EQ moeilijk en begint alles dun te klinken.
Precies een mp3 die je afspeelt.

Nu heb ik hier op dit forum al ontdekt dat dit probleem waarschijnlijk met het summen van de kanalen te maken heeft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wordt dat probleem niet minder wanneer je de gain van alle kanalen wat terugdraait?
Overigens heb ik die ervaring niet met de Roland M400.

----------


## frederic

Met onze Ilive en mijn Presonus heb ik dat probleem ook niet.
Ik houd altijd mijn gainniveau onder -15. 
Ruim marge genoeg dus.

----------


## desolation

Ik heb het zelf ook nog niet mogen tegenkomen, zelfs niet met 30 inputs in gebruik, alle dca's in gebruik, alle fx slots in gebruik en tegelijk nog een multitrack recording over fiwi. De gain staat zoals het hoort netjes en niet continu tot aan de bovengrens te rammen.

Bij welke keten is hij dan grof afgesprijsd? De minimumverkoopsprijs ligt namelijk vast en ik zie niemand hem onder de 2690 aanbieden eerlijk gezegd. 
Heb er recent ook de Gator Tour-X case voor besteld, deze zou eind december moeten aankomen.

----------


## qvt

Hey Timo ik denk dat jij best met een Vi4/6 op pad zou kunnen, klank is zeer oke en kwa bediening een van de simpelste die er zijn. Wel gelijk een van de duurste mixers ook.

En als de gates klikken staan ze waarschijnlijk te strak, dit heb ik ook meegemaakt.


Verder heb ik niet meer toe te voegen dan dat die Behringer enorm veel functionaliteit biedt voor dat geld en dat er dus bepaalde nadelen aan kleven die de balans weer recht trekken. Als er voor dat geld namelijk wel een topmixer te maken was had iedereen er een  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Review van Musicradar:

http://www.musicradar.com/gear/tech/...-567207/review

----------


## LVG

> Exact het zelfde probleem als met onze LS9 vroeger.
> Wanneer bijna alle kanalen en DCA groepen gebruikt zijn, functioneert de EQ moeilijk en begint alles dun te klinken.
> Precies een mp3 die je afspeelt.
> .



Dat is dus exact de bevestiging wat ik al eerder heb vermeld (buiten het feit dat hij in 8 minuten vast liep en behringer nog steeds niet kan aangeven waar het aan lag...) 
Met de Roland heb ik dat dus niet. Buiten dat heeft Roland nu de m200i uitgebracht in/ rond de prijsklasse van de x32. Persoonlijk weet ik dan wel wat ik liever heb :Embarrassment:

----------


## renevanh

Die M200i is een stuk minder praktisch als je het mij vraagt, vooral doordat er maar één rotary op zit. Je kan dus nooit dingen tegelijk doen, bijvoorbeeld snel handelen door de wat laag en hoog tegelijk te EQ'en bijvoorbeeld, onmogelijk bij dit ding.

Ideaal voor de doelgroep waar die nu al breed ontvangen wordt: kerken en gemeenschappen. Lijkt me verre van ideaal voor live gebruik.

----------


## purplehaze

> Die M200i is een stuk minder praktisch als je het mij vraagt, vooral doordat er maar één rotary op zit. Je kan dus nooit dingen tegelijk doen, bijvoorbeeld snel handelen door de wat laag en hoog tegelijk te EQ'en bijvoorbeeld, onmogelijk bij dit ding.



..anderzijds kun je natuurlijk vrij gemakkelijk via de Ipad de freq. curves aanpassen al naar gelang de gewenste klank.
Dit lijkt me reuze snel werken als je er eenmaal aan gewend bent, een soort van "het nieuwe mixen".

----------


## LVG

[QUOTE=renevanh;588982]Die M200i is een stuk minder praktisch als je het mij vraagt, vooral doordat er maar één rotary op zit. Je kan dus nooit dingen tegelijk doen, bijvoorbeeld snel handelen door de wat laag en hoog tegelijk te EQ'en bijvoorbeeld, onmogelijk bij dit ding.
QUOTE]


Als de M-200i klinkt als de andere V-Mixers (hij schijnt op de engine van de M-300 te draaien dus dat zit wel goed) dan lever ik de mogelijkheid om met twee handen tegelijk aan knopjes te draaien graag in! Zeker als ik zie hoe Roland een iPad heeft geïntegreerd met hardware. Dit is toch wel uniek te noemen. In onderstaand filmpje wordt het goed uitgelegd. Filmpje begint voor het gemak bij 12.14 waar ze hier dieper op ingaan. Let op de snelheid waarmee de App reageert op de hardware. Langzaam ben je zeker niet! Download anders gratis de m480 app eens zodat je weet waar het om gaat en draai daar eens aan de eq's faders/ pan/ sends etc en voilla .... Hoe snel wil je het hebben :Cool: 

http://youtu.be/6oZ_5xN9ixU?t=12m14s

----------


## desolation

Nadeel van de M200i is wel dat die iPad een noodzakelijkheid is. Met enkel de tafel op zich zal het nooit prettig mixen worden. Pluspunt is wel dat ze slim genoeg zijn geweest om het met een kabeltje te doen en niet met een slidedock zoals mackie, want tegen 2014 zitten we wrs al 2 ipad formaten en connectors verder. 
Zonder een extra stagebox is het aantal in/outs ook vrij beperkt. Tel dat bij je M200i, en je spreekt toch niet meteen over hetzelfde budget als de X32.

----------


## LVG

> Nadeel van de M200i is wel dat die iPad een noodzakelijkheid is. Met enkel de tafel op zich zal het nooit prettig mixen worden. Pluspunt is wel dat ze slim genoeg zijn geweest om het met een kabeltje te doen en niet met een slidedock zoals mackie, want tegen 2014 zitten we wrs al 2 ipad formaten en connectors verder. 
> Zonder een extra stagebox is het aantal in/outs ook vrij beperkt. Tel dat bij je M200i, en je spreekt toch niet meteen over hetzelfde budget als de X32.



Zucht... Nogmaals iPad is niet noodzakelijk maar maakt het werk natuurlijk vele Malé makkelijker en sneller. Tel bij de x32 stageblok op en voilla
Buiten het feit dat je beide keren 16 channels faders hebt ben je met de m200i lekker compact / 19 inch
Wat oa nog meer gave functies zijn over de m200i is dat je nummers uit iTunes kan afspelen via de App. Incl control en je kan 2 iPads tegelijk gebruiken met de Roland m200i
De slimme boys onder ons snappen gelijk dat dit te gek is Want je kan nu m200i met iPad voor de Foh gebruiken en je legt 1 iPad op de bühne waar alle muzikanten zelf hun monitor mix etc kan bedienen of andersom of iPad 1 voor console en iPad 2 voor bijv metering op groot scherm etc.

Meer hierover op de topic m200i binnenkort

Ben blij dat er meer mensen zijn die zelfde ervaringen als ons hebben met de x32 
men het dunne geluid etc

----------


## mrVazil

mods, kunnen de posts over de roland eens verplaatst worden naar het roland topic?

----------


## frederic

> mods, kunnen de posts over de roland eens verplaatst worden naar het roland topic?



Onzin, je kunt moeilijk discussiëren over een tafel, zonder vergelijkbare referenties te gebruiken.

----------


## desolation

> Zucht... Nogmaals iPad is niet noodzakelijk maar maakt het werk natuurlijk vele Malé makkelijker en sneller. Tel bij de x32 stageblok op en voilla
> Buiten het feit dat je beide keren 16 channels faders hebt ben je met de m200i lekker compact / 19 inch
> Wat oa nog meer gave functies zijn over de m200i is dat je nummers uit iTunes kan afspelen via de App. Incl control en je kan 2 iPads tegelijk gebruiken met de Roland m200i
> De slimme boys onder ons snappen gelijk dat dit te gek is Want je kan nu m200i met iPad voor de Foh gebruiken en je legt 1 iPad op de bühne waar alle muzikanten zelf hun monitor mix etc kan bedienen of andersom of iPad 1 voor console en iPad 2 voor bijv metering op groot scherm etc.
> 
> Meer hierover op de topic m200i binnenkort
> 
> Ben blij dat er meer mensen zijn die zelfde ervaringen als ons hebben met de x32 
> men het dunne geluid etc



Geen zucht, ge wil zelf wel heel de tijd argumenten tegen de X32 geven maar als er een argument tegen de roland komt loop je meteen te zuchten...

Ga eens een EQ afregelen ZONDER een ipad? Veel plezier. De m200i heeft een lcd scherm dat ongeveer dezelfde info kan weergeven als een nokia 3210, 1 rotary en amper direct access knoppen. Die iPad is gewoon "part of the design", en als je ander gaat beweren daag ik je nu meteen uit om 24 kanalen te gaan mixen op het ding zonder een ipad met 30 minuten soundcheck.
En bij de X32 moet je geen digistagebox optellen, die HEEFT al 32in en 16 out op de tafel. Dat is het hem nu net. De roland heeft, net zoals ook de GLD, genoeg in & outs voor een presentatie of een kleine caféband. Maar vanaf het een iet of wat groter podium betreft ben je genoodzaakt van die stagebox te gebruiken. Met de X32 kan je gewoon je analoge snake van weleer gebruiken, de digistagebox heeft daar als enig voordeel dat je met een CAT5 multi kan werken en de inputs kan verdelen tot over 6 stageboxen. Maar het is geen noodzaak om een iet of wat serieuze band te kunnen inprikken.
En de slimme jongen leggen imho geen controle over de monitormix bij de muzikant zelf, 3/4 van de tijd ontaard dat in een wellustig feedbackfestijn en een wedstrijdje om ter hardst. Met in-ears is het nog te doen, maar dan nog heb je als serieuze muzikant gewoon geen tijd om zelf je monitormix te gaan doen. Het is natuurlijk wel een compacte oplossing voor een monitormixer.
Afspelen uit itunes is idd wel een fijne functie.

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij de X32 moet je dan wel 'even' de prijs van een analoge multi optellen....
En.... Wat heb je aan een 32 kanaals mixer als je er niet fatsoenlijk 32 kanalen op kunt mixen? :Cool: 
Behringer heeft echt wel een statement neergezet, waarschijnlijk een prima apparaat voor zijn prijs maar dat is de Roland ook.
Daarbij heeft Roland een bewezen reputatie qua betrouwbaarheid en klank welke bij Behringer uiterst twijfelachtig is.

----------


## renevanh

> Wat oa nog meer gave functies zijn over de m200i is dat je nummers uit iTunes kan afspelen via de App.



Heb je weinig aan buiten je eigen huis, want volgens de voorwaarden van iTunes mag je de muziek alleen voor persoonlijk gebruik in privesfeer gebruiken...
Handig optie, toegegeven, maar vanuit legaal oogpunt kun je er weer geen donder mee.





> Die iPad is gewoon "part of the design", en als je ander gaat beweren  daag ik je nu meteen uit om 24 kanalen te gaan mixen op het ding zonder  een ipad met 30 minuten soundcheck.



30 minuten is regelmatig nog luxe, de gemiddelde coverband wil nog wel eens moeten opbouwen en spelen op bruiloften, partijen en in kroegen. Als je een linecheck kan doen heb je geluk! Heb nu met het bandje waar ik voor mix dit een aantal keer gedaan, dat gaat sowieso al lastiger worden op digitale mixer, maar zonder in een keer bij alle gains te kunnen is dat echt 100% onmogelijk, laat staan dat je meteen even EQ'ed.
Digitaal heeft dan wel weer de mogelijkheid je settings op te slaan, maar de locaties zijn zo wisselend, zelfs met de 'opgeslagen' setting op de analoge mixer kan ik beter elke keer opnieuw beginnen.

----------


## vasco

> ...daag ik je nu meteen uit om 24 kanalen te  gaan mixen op het ding zonder een ipad met 30 minuten  soundcheck.



Hou wel van een uitdaging, gaan we dan...




> Ga eens een EQ afregelen ZONDER een ipad?



Hang er een Behringer BCR2000 aan. Heb je in één klap 24 draaiknoppen netjes in rijen van 3. Met vier knoppen kies je Hi, Hi-Mid, Lo-Mid en Lo. Kun je per bank 8 kanalen EQ draaien. Kun je ook andere zaken gelijk mee regelen op een M200i, kwestie van MIDI-tabel programmeren.

Volgende probleem graag, kijken of dat ook op te lossen is zonder iPad.





> En bij de X32 moet je geen digistagebox optellen...



Nee een analoge kan ook en die zijn natuurlijk gratis als je nog niks hebt.




> En de slimme jongen leggen imho geen controle over de monitormix bij de  muzikant zelf...



Je kan dat (voorbeeld) natuurlijk ook doortrekken naar een monitortechnicus met een iPad backstage.

----------


## desolation

Met een monitortech op een iPad heb je inderdaad wel gelijk, hoewel een iPad daarvoor toch een heel stuk minder direct mixt dan een fysieke desk.

Een degelijke analoge multi kost nieuw inderdaad een berg geld, maar is 2e hands voor een belachelijke prijs te scoren door dat er veel analoge jongens de deur uitgaan. 

Zelfs als er dan toch een digibox moet gekocht worden kost 16/8 bij behringer ongeveer 800EUR en bij Roland ongeveer 1600EUR. Das de helft van de prijs.

----------


## showband

> Met een monitortech op een iPad heb je inderdaad wel gelijk, hoewel een iPad daarvoor toch een heel stuk minder direct mixt dan een fysieke desk.
> 
> Een degelijke analoge multi kost nieuw inderdaad een berg geld, maar is 2e hands voor een belachelijke prijs te scoren door dat er veel analoge jongens de deur uitgaan. 
> 
> Zelfs als er dan toch een digibox moet gekocht worden kost 16/8 bij behringer ongeveer 800EUR en bij Roland ongeveer 1600EUR. Das de helft van de prijs.



nu is die van roland direct te koop....

----------


## LVG

> Hou wel van een uitdaging, gaan we dan...
> Hang er een Behringer BCR2000 aan. Heb je in één klap 24 draaiknoppen netjes in rijen van 3. Met vier knoppen kies je Hi, Hi-Mid, Lo-Mid en Lo. Kun je per bank 8 kanalen EQ draaien. Kun je ook andere zaken gelijk mee regelen op een M200i, kwestie van MIDI-tabel programmeren.
> 
> Volgende probleem graag, kijken of dat ook op te lossen is zonder iPad.
> 
> Nee een analoge kan ook en die zijn natuurlijk gratis als je nog niks hebt.
> Je kan dat (voorbeeld) natuurlijk ook doortrekken naar een monitortechnicus met een iPad backstage.



He leuk idee van die midi control!
bedoel van iPad bij de muzikanten is de volgende stap vergeleken met de aviom m48 etc 
uitersard kun jij met de m200i of de eigen iPad zo ingrijpen bij de muzikant (zoals bij m48) en kun je natuurlijk ook hun mixen horen en zelf alles aanpassen. Met een losse monitor tafel heb je dat niet (en kost je het eventueel een Monitormixer)

Als je het filmpje beken hebt heb je dus juist wel direct asses knoppen  zoals je van Roland gewend bent 

En de zucht.. Komt dat er keer op keer mensen zijn die beweren dat de m200i niet werkt zonder iPad en dat dus klink klare onzin is, misschien was je in de war met de mackie tafel

Kritisch opmerkingen zijn natuurlijk nooit een punt daar hebben we juist wat aan op dit forum

----------


## desolation

> nu is die van roland direct te koop....



de m200i? echt? waar dan.

----------


## drbeat

> de m200i? echt? waar dan.



De digisnake van behringer is nog nergens te koop. En daar moet je er 2 van hebben wil je er 32 kanalen mee willen bedienen.

Ik houd het nog even bij mijn huidige kabel. Maar de tafel is voor bandjes in kroegjes en een klein zaaltje niet verkeerd..zeker gezien de prijs.. voor mijn doelgroep en klanten geen slecht ding gezien de kosten en wat je er voor terug krijgt..
En met readers heb ik niets van doen, ze doen het er maar mee..
Aan de snabbelklusjes heb ik meer aan dan aan die grote klussen met een uitgeknepen prijs...dat doen anderen maar.

Zit er over te dubben om hem aan te schaffen en mijn huidige tafel en fx enz. Te verkopen...

----------


## desolation

Klopt dat ze niet te koop is, maar de m200i ook niet, dus nogal een non-argument.
Leverdatum staat momenteel voor eind december bij FACE, dus het is ook niet dat het nog oneindig lang duurt. 

Exact voor de snabbelklusjes hebben wij er nu 2 in huis gehaald, zelfs voor kleinere festivals doen ze prima hun werk. En de return on investment is pakken groter dan voor zelfs een GLD bv.

----------


## NesCio01

> Klopt dat ze niet te koop is, maar de m200i ook niet, dus nogal een non-argument.
> Leverdatum staat momenteel voor eind december bij FACE, dus het is ook niet dat het nog oneindig lang duurt. 
> 
> Exact voor de snabbelklusjes hebben wij er nu 2 in huis gehaald, zelfs voor kleinere festivals doen ze prima hun werk. En de return on investment is pakken groter dan voor zelfs een GLD bv.



Hoe doe ik hier het Totti gebaar :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

_Bericht verwijderd door moderator_

----------


## Timo Beckman

niet meer nodig

----------


## frederic

> Beste lutser, graag oprotten en met je bejaarde bigframes gaan spelen. Danku.
> Als fossiel uit de jaren 60 heb je blijkbaar de grootste moeite met mee te gaan met je tijd.



Zie hier de groodspreker van het forum, die gaat mixen met een tehringer van 2.600  :Confused:

----------


## vasco

> de m200i? echt? waar dan.



Nu ben je (weer) aan het trollen. Het ging hier duidelijk over de digi stageboxen en niet over de tafel.

Om op dat bezwaar snake verhaal van je terug te komen. Ook de M200i kun je met analoge snake gebruiken. 24 in, 12 bussen en master uit, allemaal analoog out-of-the-box beschikbaar. Je hoeft niet direct een REAC 1608 aan te schaffen zoals jij hier eerder beweerde.

----------


## vasco

> ...tehringer...



Er zijn er meer die op hun taalgebruik kunnen letten. T en K woorden, je zal deze ziekte onder je eigen leden hebben. Dat je niet warm wordt van een merk kan ik mij voorstellen maar wil niet zeggen dat je een merknaam zo hoeft te schrijven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Lijkt me niet handig als we hier met bagger gaan gooien....
Past niet echt bij een 'pro'.  :Cool:

----------


## desolation

> Zie hier de groodspreker van het forum, die gaat mixen met een tehringer van 2.600€



evengoed me VI1, PRO2 of SD8. wat iedereen die op de X32 loopt neer te kijken blijkbaar niet vat is dat je het product in zijn segment moet plaatsen, en niet gaan vergelijken met tafels van 10x de waarde.

----------


## mrVazil

> Zie hier de groodspreker van het forum



de pot verwijt de ketel...

on topic:

Hoe doet die tafel het als je 24 inputs, 6 monitor sends, 2 effecten en een master send gebruikt deso?

----------


## desolation

geen problemen mee gehad tot nu toe, int stadspark hebben we toen alles tesamen 28 inputs, 6 monitor lijnen, 4 FX, 3 dual EQ en 1 stereo EQ gedraaid en daar was niks van het zogezegde "dun" geluid te merken. De tech mixt voor de rest altijd op SD9 en die was zeer te spreken over de tafel.

----------


## drbeat

> geen problemen mee gehad tot nu toe, int stadspark hebben we toen alles tesamen 28 inputs, 6 monitor lijnen, 4 FX, 3 dual EQ en 1 stereo EQ gedraaid en daar was niks van het zogezegde "dun" geluid te merken. De tech mixt voor de rest altijd op SD9 en die was zeer te spreken over de tafel.



Een vraagje er over, wat wordt er dan per kanaal ingezet kwa compressor, gate en heb je dan veel met de eq gedaan?
En wat voor di en mics gebruiken jullie dan? Active di's , veel condensator mics?

De keren dat ik de tafel hoorde en het dunne geluid begon ws dat met de drums flink gecompressd en volledig met gates en een fx op de snair. 4 toms,2 flors en de kick met 2 mics(shure beta 91 in de kick en een beta 52 in/voor t gat).
En een zangeres met een heel groot dynamiek in haar stem, dus met een flink werkende compressor er op.

Vandaar dat ik wat argwanend ben....

----------


## desolation

lagen redelijk wat DI's op het podium (10 maximaal met de DJ erbij), mix van BSS AR133 en Radial PROD2. In totaal ook een 8-tal condensers in gebruik, waaronder 2 Rode large membranes achter de gitaar amps.
EQing is op zich redelijk beperkt bij ons buiten wat persoonlijke kleuring, met goede mics is dat ook amper nodig (beta98,91,C451 ed). Compressie in gate niet meer dan het noodzakelijke, dus vnl op de drum en wat op de vocals.

Drum was gemicd met Beta52/91/4x98ADC/2xC451/1xV67N plus een Beta52 voor de vocal.
Wat vooral invloed heeft op de kwaliteit van de sound is niet te overdrijven met de gain, maar dat is zowat bij elke niet-high end digimixer. SI Compact en SI Performer zijn in de zaken waar hier vaak kritiek op X32 gespuid wordt verre van beter, en dat voor tafels van richting de 7-8k. Zelfs op de SD of de VI's moet je daar niet mee gaan overdrijven, de enige die ik weet die er goed mee overweg kan is de Midas Pro reeks.
Los daarvan was de tafel bij de grootste bezetting (ska-punk band met 4 blazers) ook nog eens bezig met alle inputs naar een DAW te pompen over firewire, zonder steken te laten vallen.

----------


## renevanh

> plus een Beta52 voor de vocal.



Dat ziet er toch niet uit!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(Sorry, beeeetje een inkoppertje).





> De keren dat ik de tafel hoorde en het dunne geluid begon ws dat met de  drums flink gecompressd en volledig met gates en een fx op de snair.



Nja... zo krijg ik een drumkit ook wel dun klinkend op een Midas H2000 met een high-end outboard, dat hoeft dus helemaal niet aan de tafel te liggen (wat je zelf ook als door hebt als ik je goed begrijp).

Wie heeft de X32 liggen (omgeving Utrecht)? Zou er graag eens mee willen spelen of werken, alle verhalen maken de drang om een eigen mening te gaan vormen wel steeds groter...

----------


## desolation

moet idd een 58 zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik denk dat feedback een heeft liggen in elk filiaal.

----------


## LVG

> Een vraagje er over, wat wordt er dan per kanaal ingezet kwa compressor, gate en heb je dan veel met de eq gedaan?
> En wat voor di en mics gebruiken jullie dan? Active di's , veel condensator mics?
> 
> De keren dat ik de tafel hoorde en het dunne geluid begon ws dat met de drums flink gecompressd en volledig met gates en een fx op de snair. 4 toms,2 flors en de kick met 2 mics(shure beta 91 in de kick en een beta 52 in/voor t gat).
> En een zangeres met een heel groot dynamiek in haar stem, dus met een flink werkende compressor er op.
> 
> Vandaar dat ik wat argwanend ben....



Bij mij was het dat hij "beroerd/ dun" klonk met 31 kanalen in gebruik gewoon uitgebreide band zonder veel dynamics (2x gate 4x compressor) aan en geen fx (toen ik de fx menu zat liep ie vast zie eerder geplaatste item en youtube filmpje) verder gewoon standaard band mic dus weinig  condensator mics maar meer de standaard drums, sm57/sm58 werk.

----------


## desolation

was hij uitgerust met de laatste firmware dan? kan ook gewoon zijn dat je een slecht exemplaar had, want hier nog nooit een vastloper gehad. zelfs niet bij dry hire.

----------


## LVG

> was hij uitgerust met de laatste firmware dan? kan ook gewoon zijn dat je een slecht exemplaar had, want hier nog nooit een vastloper gehad. zelfs niet bij dry hire.



Had zoals eerder Vermeld laatste firmware
Ook voor de Behringer Engineers was het een raadsel hoe het kon ook na het zien van het filmpje wat er is gemaakt van de crash/ vastlopen (zie YouTube)

Ondertussen schijnen wat x32/ Behringer Engineers / techneuten de club te hebben verlaten. Dit is wat wij in de wandel gangen hebben gehoord, misschien dat iemand hier het fijne van weet?

----------


## NesCio01

> was hij uitgerust met de laatste firmware dan? kan ook gewoon zijn dat je een slecht exemplaar had, want hier nog nooit een vastloper gehad. zelfs niet bij dry hire.




Ik kan me zomaar voorstellen, dat, gelet op het feit dat JIJ geen respect kunt opbrengen
voor ouderen op dit forum en hun gedachten en ervaringen,
je zelf toe bent aan een nieuwe firmware.
Zal wel file:wtf.rispetto/12.11.011.be worden denk ik. 

Ik hoop dat deze firmware jou iig leert de meningen en inzichten van anderen
te waarderen en anderen in hun waarde te laten.

----------


## drbeat

> Nja... zo krijg ik een drumkit ook wel dun klinkend op een Midas H2000 met een high-end outboard, dat hoeft dus helemaal niet aan de tafel te liggen (wat je zelf ook als door hebt als ik je goed begrijp).
> 
> Wie heeft de X32 liggen (omgeving Utrecht)? Zou er graag eens mee willen spelen of werken, alle verhalen maken de drang om een eigen mening te gaan vormen wel steeds groter...



Was een drummer die zijn vellen niet dempte en dus een gate, wat erger was vond ik was dat er in de bassgitaar op het podium met sommige noten de toms liet zoemen,zeg maar op de zelfde grondtoon van de flor.. maar was daarom niet dun, alles bij elkaar begon het dunne op te komen toen de hele band speelde.  Dus idd net als bij jou.

Ik mix nu op een roland vs2480, goede tafel hoor maar kwa gebruik niet altijd even handig.zeker kwa monitors is die wat omslachtig.
Het is voor mij ook een stukje hobby en zit te denken het digi nog een ronde over te slaan en naar een simpel 24 kanaals tafeltje terug te gaan met een mackie en fx enz heb ik nog en mijn rolandjeaangesloten en wel in mijn oefenhok te laten staan. Zeker omdat de klusjes kwa prijs niet meer in verhouding staan met de investering op het nivo geluid van roland ed..

----------


## desolation

> Ik kan me zomaar voorstellen, dat, gelet op het feit dat JIJ geen respect kunt opbrengen
> voor ouderen op dit forum en hun gedachten en ervaringen,
> je zelf toe bent aan een nieuwe firmware.
> Zal wel file:wtf.rispetto/12.11.011.be worden denk ik. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat deze firmware jou iig leert de meningen en inzichten van anderen
> te waarderen en anderen in hun waarde te laten.



Is het nu EINDELIJK gedaan met de boel hier te komen vervuilen verdomme. Je moet de desk niet? Ok, ga dan ergens anders bandbreedte vervuilen. Wat random stuff quoten en dan lopen wenen dat ik geen respect opbreng voor iemand die neerkijkt op alles wat geen XL4 is en bediend wordt door Big Mick kan je inderdaad prima, maar tot nu toe heb je 0.0 nuttige inbreng gehad in dit topic. Eigenlijk in de meeste topics.


@drbeat: in zo'n situatie heb ik met de desk eerlijk gezegd nog niet gestaan, maar ik kan er wel inkomen dat als je alles in extremis gaat trekken dat er dan wel steken vallen. Maar diezelfde ervaring heb ik ook gehad met het eerste anderhalf jaar dat we de VI1 gebruikten. Alvorens de gates daar niet meer ongelooflijke klikten waren we ook enkel firmwares verder. Zelfde verhaal voor de SI Compact. 3x dezelfde coverband mee gemixt die de tafel best stevig belasten (14 kanalen IEM met effecten, 28 kanalen inputs). Op zich klonk het wel aardig, tot je het volume richting de rand bracht, dan was het duidelijk minder lekker van klank. 
Ik merk op zowel het behringer forum als op soundforums dat er in het algemeen weinig problemen met de X32 zijn, maar als er zijn dat het meteen ook mensen zijn met brute problemen. Al bij al niet abnormaal als je ziet hoeveel er uitgeleverd zijn. Wat belangrijker is hoe ze aangepakt worden, dus ik stel de vraag welk gevolg ze bij Behringer hebben gegeven aan het zien van dat filmpje.

----------


## drbeat

> @drbeat: in zo'n situatie heb ik met de desk eerlijk gezegd nog niet gestaan, maar ik kan er wel inkomen dat als je alles in extremis gaat trekken dat er dan wel steken vallen.



Ik geloof ook niet dat een analoge set hier wat uitgemaakt had hoor, deze muzikant moest hoog nodig zijn drums stemmen..waar ik altijd op hamer is dat de bron= instrument goed moet zijn en goed gestemd. Bass en drums moeten dusdanig zijn afgesteld dat zij elkaar aanvullen en niet in elkaars vaarwater moeten gaan zitten. 

Voor de dingen die ik er mee doe is hij denk ik zeker geschikt. Ik gebruik geen 32 kanalen normaliter maar max 24.
Voor drums gebruik ik een ddrum modulle voor mijn eigen band en mics bij mijn 2 bevriende bandjes waarbij ik de kick vaak ook door de PA samen met de ddrum mix voor het aanvullende laag of soms lomid.

Enne, niet zo uit je slof schieten hier....nergens voor nodig...tel tot tien en laat het gaan...uiteidelijk siert je dat meer dan zo heftig te reageren.....denk aan je hart....het is maar een forum.....

----------


## desolation

goede mics wil ook wel eens helpen. voorheen hadden we E604 clipons, die Beta98 is toch een heel stuk gevoeliger en beter van klank. gebruik maken van goede mics zorgt er quasi altijd voor dat je veel meer ademruimte op je gain en PEQ hebt. en vermits we niet allemaal op dikke midassen mixen is het altijd leuk van de preamps niet te moeten oversturen  :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

> het is maar een forum.....



"like" om in facebook termen te vervallen

----------


## drbeat

> goede mics wil ook wel eens helpen. voorheen hadden we E604 clipons, die Beta98 is toch een heel stuk gevoeliger en beter van klank. gebruik maken van goede mics zorgt er quasi altijd voor dat je veel meer ademruimte op je gain en PEQ hebt. en vermits we niet allemaal op dikke midassen mixen is het altijd leuk van de preamps niet te moeten oversturen



Helemaal eens!  En goede muzikanten.  Behringer is hier grensverleggend bezig,dat maakt vriend en vijand...ze hebben mij nooit laten staan......kwa prijs kwaliteit is het top...maar kwaliteit natuurlijk niet vergelijkbaar met de geliefde promerken alhier...maar de gemiddelde kroegbezoeker en kleine zaaltjes horen dat na 12 uur snachts toch niet meer en om 1 uur komen ze bij de lichtman plaatjes vragen.....

Wij moeten zorgen dat de mense binnenblijven en zo veel mogelijk kopen....en dat is tot op heden prima er mee gelukt.....

----------


## LVG

[QUOTE
Ik merk op zowel het behringer forum als op soundforums dat er in het algemeen weinig problemen met de X32 zijn, maar als er zijn dat het meteen ook mensen zijn met brute problemen. Al bij al niet abnormaal als je ziet hoeveel er uitgeleverd zijn. Wat belangrijker is hoe ze aangepakt worden, dus ik stel de vraag welk gevolg ze bij Behringer hebben gegeven aan het zien van dat filmpje.[/QUOTE]

Dat is helemaal om te lachen...

Als je het filmpje ziet zie je duidelijk dat ik in de FX menu zit.. Hun reactie was... U heeft de freeze (lock) aangezet in het menu druk op home om er uit te komen :Embarrassment: 
Zoals zowel hun als jij/ ik en elke andere willekeurige iemand kan zien is dus dat ik bezig met me mixen aan het maken fx even wil aandrukken/ selecteren voor de iem en je ziet dus dat ik duidelijk in de fx menu zit en op alles ook home (ook paar sec ingedrukt) hou maar niks en dan ook niks reageert. Ik zit dus totaal niet in het menu om de console te freezen zucht....

Toen ik bovenstaande nogmaals aan hun uitlegde totaal niks meer van ze gehoord :Mad: 

Lekkere support van de fabrikant dus :Embarrassment:  
De dealer van dit merk waar de tafel vandaan kwam schrok er behoorlijk van... uit frusatie heb ik een persoonlijke tekst in de channel disp gezet van de master layer

----------


## desolation

Verbaast me fel eerlijk gezegd, op beide fora is de support van behringer sterk actief om mensen verder te helpen met dit soort issues :/
Iedereen kan idd zien dat de desk gewoon keihard vastloopt bij je, daar ben ik akkoord mee, maar het verbaast met meer dat ze niet tegemoet komen om je ermee verder te helpen.

----------


## LVG

> Verbaast me fel eerlijk gezegd, op beide fora is de support van behringer sterk actief om mensen verder te helpen met dit soort issues :/
> Iedereen kan idd zien dat de desk gewoon keihard vastloopt bij je, daar ben ik akkoord mee, maar het verbaast met meer dat ze niet tegemoet komen om je ermee verder te helpen.




Mij dus ook. Aangezien zoals je al aangaf best wel support geven actief zijn en ik best wel geloof in het product op aantal aanpassingen na (sound/ output volume bussen) en me voorkan stellen dat iemand die puur op specs kijkt wat de tafel allemaal kan dit super is. 
 Heb ze 2x het zelfde bericht gestuurd niks meer van ze gehoord..

----------


## desolation

Probeer eens een post op soundforums of het behringer forum, daar zijn ze over het algemeen zeer actief. En anders eens een belletje naar FACE hier in België, die zijn invoerder en repair center en daar krijg ik altijd vlot antwoord van.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik zou dit probleem toch ook echt bij mijn dealer wegleggen. Deze heeft de tafel toch aan je verkocht !
Internetforums is allemaal leuk en zeker nuttig, maar de verkoper zal dit probleem toch moeten oplossen lijkt me.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik zou dit probleem toch ook echt bij mijn dealer wegleggen. Deze heeft de tafel toch aan je verkocht !
> Internetforums is allemaal leuk en zeker nuttig, maar de verkoper zal dit probleem toch moeten oplossen lijkt me.



En dat is volgens mij ook de enige en juiste manier om dit soort tekortkomingen te melden en tot een oplossing te komen..en wel zo eerlijk naar de dealer en fabrikant....die kunnen uiteindelijk niets met fora problemen...wel met de gecrascte tafel op de werkbank.....toch?

----------


## desolation

klopt, en ben ik volledig akkoord mee, maar ik weet uit ervaring dat ze op die twee fora echt actief gehoor geven aan gebruiksproblemen en al meermaals mensen in direct contact met een service tech hebben gebracht. baat het niet, dan schaad het niet.

----------


## LVG

> En dat is volgens mij ook de enige en juiste manier om dit soort tekortkomingen te melden en tot een oplossing te komen..en wel zo eerlijk naar de dealer en fabrikant....die kunnen uiteindelijk niets met fora problemen...wel met de gecrascte tafel op de werkbank.....toch?



Uiteraard ook gelijk gedaan en Zoals je leest ook met Behringer contact over gehad De uitleg van Behringer heb je dus gelezen (freeze/lock) wat dus niet het geval wad en toen ik dat ook melde en liet zien in het filmpje van de crash heb ik niks meer gehoord ook Niet van de dealer...

Lekkere service... Not
Bij de tafels van de merken waar ik veel mee werk ben ik dat totaal net gewend
De support van Roland (meeste Roland gebruikers weet wie ik bedoel) kan ik altijd bereiken volgend mij hebben de digico eigenaars dezelfde ervaring

----------


## drbeat

> Uiteraard ook gelijk gedaan en Zoals je leest ook met Behringer contact over gehad De uitleg van Behringer heb je dus gelezen (freeze/lock) wat dus niet het geval wad en toen ik dat ook melde en liet zien in het filmpje van de crash heb ik niks meer gehoord ook Niet van de dealer...
> 
> Lekkere service... Not
> Bij de tafels van de merken waar ik veel mee werk ben ik dat totaal net gewend
> De support van Roland (meeste Roland gebruikers weet wie ik bedoel) kan ik altijd bereiken volgend mij hebben de digico eigenaars dezelfde ervaring



Helemaal waar kwa roland.dat kan ik beamen. Ik heb bij mijn behringertjes eigenlijk nooit klachten gehad, simpelweg omdat ik daar de simpelste dingen van gebruik.

Wellicht dat behringer hier gewoon steekjes laten vallen omdat er zo veel vragen en errors zijn wat wij niet weten...of te weten komen.....

----------


## frederic

Hier iets leuks:  :Cool: 
http://api.ning.com/files/FeOUju35-q...int_lowres.pdf

----------


## desolation

tof gemaakt, maar uiteraard een beetje biased

reaper is een gratis DAW die overal op werkt, SMAART integration heeft Uli zelf aangekondigd voor firmware 2.0 in begin 2013
highpass, gating of limiting op auxen? processing doe je afaik op je amprack of IEM transmitter zelf  :Smile: 
Ze gebruiken voor veel zaken ook wel expliciet de langste manier, zoals het resetten van de delay tempo. dat doe je gewoon met een macro knop in het echte leven. Net zoals het instellen van de gain, de rotary boven je kanaal is per default de gain dus daarvoor ga je echt niet door menus bladeren  :Smile: 


Bottomline voor mij: Presonus heeft zonder twijfel zijn pc & ios apps beter op orde, en daar is bij Behringer nog best wat werk aan. dat weten ze daar ook maar al te goed want het is een van de top gevraagde items. desalniettemin een fijn stukje leesvoer dat duidelijk maakt dat als je met de functionele beperkingen kan leven en je graag een remote-control georienteerde desk wilt, de studiolive momenteel de beter keuze is

----------


## MusicXtra

Zonder voorkeur voor de één of de ander te hebben; Behringer kan eenzelfde document maken waarbij het voordeel voor hun uitpakt.
Marketingtechnisch niet het meest slim om de ellebogen van je eigen product af te zetten op concurrerende producten om hoger op de ladder te komen.

----------


## jadjong

*




			
				Do the StudioLive mixers have motorized faders?
			
		


*



> The faders on the StudioLive series mixers are not motorized. You can recall your stored fader position using Fader Locate Mode. If you recall a scene with Fader Recalling set to "yes", Fader Locate Mode will automatically be enabled and you can use the Fat Channel meters to recall your stored fader position.



Dit lijkt me het grootste minpunt.

----------


## soundsystem

> [h=3]
> Dit lijkt me het grootste minpunt.







> Hier iets leuks: 
> http://api.ning.com/files/FeOUju35-q...int_lowres.pdf



Kerel, je begint mij serieus op mijn zenuwen te werken met uw Presonus-veraf***ing. Ik zou zeggen kruip lekker in de STUDIO met dat ding en amuseer u...
Ik zeg bewust STUDIO, want als je geen motorized faders hebt hoor je volgens mij niet thuis in een live omgeving.

Ik ben absoluut niet voor de behringer, ben hier eerder neutrale lezer, maar zo'n document opstellen om de concurrent de grond in te boren is echt triestig hoor.
Zoals MusicXtra zegt, Behringer kan op dezelfde manier iets neerschrijven waar ze presonus de grond inboren, en volgens mij gaat die lijst dan zelfs langer zijn  :EEK!:

----------


## frederic

Wat voor bullcrap is me dat?

"als je geen motorized faders hebt hoor je volgens mij niet thuis in een live omgeving." Mensen die heel hun leven analoog live hebben gemixt zullen U eens ferm uitlachen.
Ik zet even snel een mix neer met die presonus als vb onze Ilive.
En dan ""presonus-veraf***ing" wat voor zever is  dat? Ik zeg duidelijk waar die tafel kan gebruikt worden en waar niet.
En dan "volgens mij" je weet het dus niet wan je kent die tafels niet?

Reageer dan niet kerel! Of probeer op zijn minst eerst te lezen wat er staat. Of zeg wat er niet juist is in dat document.

----------


## drbeat

> Hier iets leuks: 
> http://api.ning.com/files/FeOUju35-q...int_lowres.pdf



Een rede meer om niet voor de presonus te gaan...als dit echt van hen af komt.. .wat ik betwijfel....

Maar goed....de Behringer is wat mij betreft toch best ok voor de gemiddelde kroegklus....waar je met je midas gewoon niet gaat staan omdat je dan met je prijs gewoon niet mee kunt.... Het blijft een spel van prijs en aanbod...

Hier worden de meest duurst materieel de hemel in geprezen en met budget of middenmotors de vloer geveegd, maar wat ik me afvraag, brengen de investeringen die gedaan worden voor die uber-supermixer of uber-supermic Überhaupt terug betaald op dit moment??...

----------


## JohanH

> .... maar wat ik me afvraag, brengen de investeringen die gedaan worden voor die uber-supermixer of uber-supermic Überhaupt terug betaald op dit moment??...



Ahwel, dat vraag ik mij bij veel bedrijven af... De grote jongens (de klasse PRG en co) hebben er niet zo een last van, maar voor veel kleinere uit het middensegment vraag ik mij heel serieus af hoe ze het in ***snaam gefinancierd krijgen. En waar ik het helemaal van krijg zijn van de ego's die de grootste mond opzetten van welk materiaal enkel goed is voor hen, maar zelf er niet in slagen of het lef niet hebben om zelf de investeringen te doen...

----------


## desolation

In het hoog segment brengt dat nog steeds op, want daar is veel vast werk via lange contracten vast te slepen. De producties daar hebben ook gewoon nog steeds geld om een correcte prijs te betalen voor het materiaal dat ze vragen, plus je werkt daar ook steeds in samenspraak met mensen met kennis van zaken. De tourmanager van de Rolling Stones weet prima waarom ze tafel x en line array y vragen, en wat dat moet kosten.

Het middensegment daarentegen zitten er veel te zweten. Want daar wil elke band die net uit het pensenkermis-niveau is gestegen naar iets grotere podia meteen dat je daar voor een appel en een ei een brand name line array ala GEO-S12, ARCS, etc.. neerpoot met een VI-series/iLive/Pro2-3/etc... (liefst 2 voor aparte monitormix), gekoppeld aan de meest high-end micros en in-ears die er zijn. Eigenlijk vragen ze daar dat je quasi het materiaalniveau levert van het hoge segment, voor 1/3 tot 1/2 van wat het hoort te kosten om een respectabele return te halen. En het zijn net die kerels die het hardst lopen te schreeuwen dat ze daar wel staan met supergear en je café optredens komen mixen met een mengtafel van 25 mille, enkel omdat ze gewoon tegen elke prijs elke job nodig hebben om de investering af te betalen. Laatst nog gehoord op een lokaal festival, ze kwamen prijs vragen voor een VRX FOH set voor hun open air stage, kost bij ons 400EUR BTW in geplaatst en opgehaald. Achteraf gehoord dat er iemand voor dezelfde prijs daar 6x GEO-T met 2x CD18 per kant is komen neerpoten voor hetzelfde budget, inclusief lifting towers voor de arrays. De reden daar is simpel: de artiesten hun prijzen swingen doodleuk de pan uit (doe elk jaar een fuif waar een Radio DJ anderhalf uur komt foute platen draaien, lapt er leuk een factuur van bijna 2 mille voor neer) en die artiesten + hun techs hebben steeds meer en meer noten op hun zang qua materiaaleisen. De organisator gaat voor die eisen no way financieel opdraaien, want hij tapt niet meer bier omdat ineens alles gemiced is met Neumann en DPA ipv Shure en Sennheiser. Dus wie mag er zijn broek uit doen voor elke job die hij wil binnenhalen? De verhuurder. 

Dan sta ik daar eerlijk gezegd liever met mijn X32, met goede mics (maar daarom geen Neumann/DPA/Earthworks) en een goede FOH set waar de klanten ook 100% van tevreden zijn maar die mij niet elke maand doet zweten om de lening/leasing af te betalen.

----------


## frederic

> Een rede meer om niet voor de presonus te gaan...als dit echt van hen af komt.. .wat ik betwijfel....
> 
> Maar goed....de Behringer is wat mij betreft toch best ok voor de gemiddelde kroegklus....waar je met je midas gewoon niet gaat staan omdat je dan met je prijs gewoon niet mee kunt.... Het blijft een spel van prijs en aanbod...
> 
> Hier worden de meest duurst materieel de hemel in geprezen en met budget of middenmotors de vloer geveegd, maar wat ik me afvraag, *brengen de investeringen die gedaan worden voor die uber-supermixer of uber-supermic* Überhaupt terug betaald op dit moment??...



Gewoon Troostwijk in de gaten houden, en dan weet je dat het steeds slechter gaat in de sector. Steeds meer 'grote jongens' komen in de problemen.

Wie vb een dure line array en een Harry, of zijn digitale tegenganger de PRO6 op pad gaat, moet bijna 2 keer per week zijn materiaal verhuurd krijgen om na een normale afschrijfperiode zijn centen terug te hebben. (en liefst nog wat meer)

----------


## drbeat

> Gewoon Troostwijk in de gaten houden, en dan weet je dat het steeds slechter gaat in de sector. Steeds meer 'grote jongens' komen in de problemen.
> 
> Wie vb een dure line array en een Harry, of zijn digitale tegenganger de PRO6 op pad gaat, moet bijna 2 keer per week zijn materiaal verhuurd krijgen om na een normale afschrijfperiode zijn centen terug te hebben. (en liefst nog wat meer)



En daarom denk ik dat de Behringertjes, DAPs en alle andere budgetmerken het hoofd beter boven water houden dan de echte PRO merken zoals Klark ed... En je echt wel mag kijken naar de X32 omdat hij zo veel meer bied dan dat hij kost.... Dus ik denk dat er hier steeds meer vragen komen over budgetmerken, en niet alleen maar over het ubermateriaal......tot dat er weer meer budget vrij komt voor een optreden van een band....

----------


## desolation

De veilingen op troostwijk ed zijn dan weer helemaal om te lachen. Je ziet daar materialen verkocht worden aan quasi de nieuwprijs of zelfs boven de nieuwprijs. 
Maar het is een feit, als je ziet wat een berg aan materiaal er te koop staat bij brokers voor audio equipment...

----------


## frederic

> En daarom denk ik dat de Behringertjes, DAPs en alle andere budgetmerken het hoofd beter boven water houden dan de echte PRO merken zoals Klark ed... En je echt wel mag kijken naar de X32 omdat hij zo veel meer bied dan dat hij kost.... Dus ik denk dat er hier steeds meer vragen komen over budgetmerken, en niet alleen maar over het ubermateriaal......tot dat er weer meer budget vrij komt voor een optreden van een band....



Voor mengtafels kan ik jou hierin volgen. De productiekosten zijn redelijk laag. 
Zowel de de X32, Studiolive, M200 van Roland en nog een aantal andere zaken bieden voor een bedrag van +/-3000€ veel meer dan een analoge setup die zeker wel 20k kost.
Maar voor speakers is dat toch nog een ander verhaal. 
Daar zit je met mechanische natuurkundige eigenschappen van speakers, wat het ontwerp en productie de hoogte indrijf. 
Ik ben nog geen chinees tegengekomen die dit tot een goed einde brengt met een goedkope variant.

----------


## desolation

Dat hangt natuurlijk van je eisen af  :Smile: 
Met een goede versterkering en processing kan je een dubbel DAP X12T + X15HL stack nog best een aardig geluid laten produceren, voor een veel lager budget dan bv een PS10+LS600 met NXAMP4X4.
Is het hetzelfde qua kwaliteit en niveau? Nee dat zeker niet, maar voor optredens tot pakweg 100-150 personen kun je het met zo'n DAP stack ook wel redden zonder meteen 20 mille te leggen voor een geluidsset. 
Line Arrays is een andere kwestie, ik moet de eerste chinese line array die én goedkoper én even goed klinkt dan bv een JBL of een L'Acoustics nog tegenkomen.

----------


## drbeat

dat laatste is idd met die line arrays zeker het geval. maar idd binnen een kroegje....als je daar een prachtige meyer of prachtige EAW set neer zet, of een dap...natuurlijk in kwaliteit niet te redden kwa vergelijking...maar kwa prijs en afschrijving wel....en vergeet niet, die kroegbaas moet pinten verkopen om jou in te huren....hij moet dusdanig pinten verkopen dat hij jou als verhuurder, je band of dj en zijn overige kosten personeel ed moet betalen en winst maken op het geheel....anders gaat hij naar de ......Eeuwige bierverstrekkingsvelden....denk ik zo...

En alles wordt minder, dus kwaliteit en prijs komen steeds verder bij elkaar vandaan te staan bij topmerken...en bij de budget komt het weer tot elkaar....Way of life denk ik zo...

----------


## showband

> Een rede meer om niet voor de presonus te gaan...als dit echt van hen af komt.. .wat ik betwijfel....
> 
> Maar goed....de Behringer is wat mij betreft toch best ok voor de gemiddelde kroegklus....waar je met je midas gewoon niet gaat staan omdat je dan met je prijs gewoon niet mee kunt.... Het blijft een spel van prijs en aanbod...
> 
> Hier worden de meest duurst materieel de hemel in geprezen en met budget of middenmotors de vloer geveegd, maar wat ik me afvraag, brengen de investeringen die gedaan worden voor die uber-supermixer of uber-supermic Überhaupt terug betaald op dit moment??...



Ik ben bang dat het verband houd met het persbericht wat The MUSIC Group (behinger) heeft uitgestuurt. Waarin ze nogal apetrots de wereld vertelden dat ze een presonus topman een X32 zagen kopen. En een serie steken onder water uitdeelden.
Dat grote fabrikanten elkaars spullen kopen (om reverse enginering te doen) is geen nieuws. Daar is herr Uli *zelf* nogal trots op. 
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Our-Stor...GER-Story.aspx

_"One day I opened up a signal processor of an established brand and I  realized that despite a selling price of $ 1,000, the components inside  were just worth $ 100. I started to design equipment initially for  myself but surprisingly I had immediately sold ten pieces to my friends  and fellow musicians before I had even built them. I discovered that all  my musician friends faced the same dilemma. There was simply a  tremendous need for good and affordable equipment"_


persbericht behringer:
http://www.lifepr.de/inaktiv/mm-music-group/Rick-Naqvi-Chooses-BEHRINGER/boxid/351258

*Rick Naqvi Chooses BEHRINGER!
*

_                                                                                                              (lifePR) (Bad Ems,_ _25.09.2012__)                      Baton Rouge, LA - Accomplished musician and industry veteran  Rick Naqvi was spotted recently at the Guitar Center store in Baton  Rouge taking delivery of BEHRINGER's X32 Digital Console. The X32 has  proven to be a blockbuster success for BEHRINGER who have notched in  excess of 20,000 units sold worldwide since it hit stores July 27 this  year. GC stores have been among the few retailers with consoles in stock  and it is in the Baton Rouge store that Mr. Naqvi scored his X32.


The X32 is already revolutionizing the live sound and recording markets  starved for a true digital mixer with motorized faders, LCD scribble  strips and a brilliant TFT screen, all for under $3,000! Built from the  ground up to be a true digital system, the X32 packs MIDAS-designed mic  preamps, AES50 digital networking and Ultranet Personal Monitor mixing  into a console that can be managed directly from its intuitive control  surface, a connected PC or even iPad® and iPhone® devices without need  for a host computer.

While it is unclear how Mr. Naqvi intends to use his newly-acquired X32,  the console is equally at home in the studio as well as the stage.  Packing over 40 studio-quality effects into 8 stereo FX channels, the  X32 is a complete production environment with stunning audio fidelity  and immense usability. Record to Pro Tools (or any other DAW) through  its on-board interface, then mix down, sweeten and master your  recordings all with the comfort and confidence of total recall and  savable presets. Heck, why not make a 2-track recording right to USB  stick by plugging it into the X32; yup, the X32 does that too.

We'd like to welcome Rick Naqvi to the rapidly growing X32 family and  wish him all the very best. You can find Rick online at  www.facebook.com/rick.naqvi or at his day job as Vice President of Sales  at PreSonus in Baton Rouge, LA. Welcome aboard Rick!
_*Über MM Music Group*

_              The MUSIC Group is one of the  world's largest holding companies for pro audio and music products  brands. As the corporate parent for world-recognized brands such as  MIDAS, KLARK TEKNIK, TURBOSOUND, BEHRINGER and BUGERA, the MUSIC Group  owns and manages some of the finest brands in the industry.

Founded in 1989, BEHRINGER revolutionized the music and audio  manufacturing industry by offering previously high-priced professional  equipment at consumer pricing, defining a new "Prosumer," or home  recording market. BEHRINGER is designed by musicians for musicians, and  offers a comprehensive product range of professional-quality equipment  that includes loudspeakers, amplifiers, mixers, powered mixers,  computer-based recording and DJ products, microphones, headphones,  wireless systems, musical instruments and professional lighting systems.  The company owns and operates its own manufacturing facility, known as  "MUSIC Group City", where every product is carefully engineered and  quality tested. For more information, please visit www.MUSIC-Group.com.
_

----------


## NesCio01

Ergens las ik het volgende 



> _Het ding met dure mics is: het klinkt maar zo goed als de zwakste schakel in de chain_



Wat ik me afvraag is hoe dit dan staat t.o.v. bijvoorbeeld een 
B(eta) 87A of een d:facto t.o.v. de X32.

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

Het fijne aan een d:facto gebruiken tov een el cheapo mic is dat je off axis ook een prima klank opneemt, het gewoon 100% lineair klinkt dus er niet tot zeer weinig eq aan te pas komt en dat je je quasi geen zorgen moet maken over feedback. De gevoeligheid en directionaliteit van bv mijn eigen Beta98AD/C tov een Sennheiser E604 of E904 die we ervoor hadden zorgt ervoor dat de toms veel beter doorkomen zonder dat we er meer gain op moeten knallen. Minder agresieve gain zorgt er ook voor dat we ver van dat feedbackpunt blijven, dus dat het ook veel minder genepen moet worden in de EQ. 

De zwakste schakel in de chain zal ook nooit de X32 zijn, maar eerder je live situatie. Live heb je nooit en te nimmer een ideale situatie waar elke mic perfect "zijn" ding kan opnemen zoals in de studio. Er is live gewoon een bovengrens. Het verschil tussen een mic van 50EUR en een mic van 250EUR zal je wel horen, het verschil tussen een van 250EUR en een van 700EUR zal al heel wat minder zijn op een podium. Maar het is niet omdat de klank niet sterk verschillend is dat het gebruiksgemak er niet op vooruit gaat.



Nes: mijn excuses voor de scherpe uithaal, had het andere topic nog niet bekeken en het kwam over als de zoveelste "als je toch met een X32 mixt kan je evengoed cheapo mics gebruiken" opmerking.

----------


## drbeat

> Misschien wordt het ook gewoon eens tijd dat je er een gaat gebruiken (en dan niet 20 minuten bij feedback door een SM58 lullen) ipv altijd cynische vragen te stellen over het toestel, hoewel het voor jou 99%y kans geen verschil zal maken. Het zal namelijk nooit een tafel van 100 mille worden.



Ness vraagt of de verschillen met de sm tov d;facto erg groot zijn, zelfs op deze tafel. Zonder een oordeel te geven over de X32.  Ness vraagt in een ander topic netjes aan je hoe deze zich verhoud en hoe je ervaringen zijn..
Ook ik zou dat graag willen weten.

Mede omdat ik eerlijk gezegd de sm58 voor zang bij lange naa niet mooi vind klinken....zeker voor een vrouwenstem vind ik die ronduit slecht en heb ik voor onze zangeres een goede condensator senheiser geadviseerd want die paste perfect bij haar stem...maar ik hoor altijd graag welke mics er nog meer zijn en hoe ze bevallen...als ik bv door de sm zing of praat heb ik heel veel bass in mijn stem...

----------


## desolation

Een SM58 vind ik persoonlijk een dof stuk rommel qua klank. De enige reden om een SM58 te nemen is dat hij geen drol kost en onverwoestbaar is, maar voor de rest is het vooral een prima mic om je hele vocal te "camoufleren".
E865/965 zijn inderdaad heel mooie mics, maar ik zou zelf niet in de 965 willen investeren. Dat komt qua prijs héél dicht in het waarwater van een KMS105 en das toch wel een heel andere klasse mic. 
De Beta58 is eigenlijk een heel stuk beter, zonder gigantisch veel meer te kosten. SM58 komt hier uit de koffer voor 3 dingen: kinderen, presentaties en dj's. 

Om antwoord te geven op de klankvraag: ja je hoort dat zeker, maar live camoufleert ongelooflijk veel tekortkomingen. Het verschil tussen C451 overheads op de drums tov C430 is echt NIET te horen bij live werk tot middelgrote podia (en dat was zowel op X32, VI1 als MH3), maar in de studio met de X32 kon je echt dag en nacht verschil horen tussen C430, C451, C2000, SM57 en MXL V67N (waar de C430 en SM57 recordings gewoon een shift+delete hebben gekregen). Het is echt zeer situatiegebonden, want in hetzelde festival hebben we 2 akoestische gitaren gemict via de X32 en daar kon je héél goed horen op welke gitaar er een SM57 stond en op welke een Stagg MCO-7 (vrij oude U87 replica). Enkel en alleen omdat je in zo'n situatie amper off-axis opname hebt, en de mics daar echt hun vol potentieel kunnen halen. 
De enige goede reden voor mij om te investeren in degelijke microfoons is dat ze je leven gewoon véél makkelijker maken. Je moet minder EQ'en, je hebt minder snel last van feedback, de balans tussen on en off axis is veel beter, etc... Wat er op het einde van de rit voor zorgt dat het veel makkelijker is om een goede klank te creëren in een live setting dan met mindere mics. Daarnaast zijn goede mics gewoon universeel goed, als je een degelijke micset hebt kan deze dienen voor zowel een zaaltje van 100 man als voor een podium van 30.000 man.

----------


## renevanh

> Een SM58 vind ik persoonlijk een dof stuk rommel qua klank. De enige reden om een SM58 te nemen is dat hij geen drol kost en onverwoestbaar is, maar voor de rest is het vooral een prima mic om je hele vocal te "camoufleren".



Volgens mij hangt dat echt enorm van je vocal af. Ik ben ook een beta58 fan, maar een van m'n vaste bandjes heeft een zangeres die ik toch liever met een SM58 hoor. Dat 'camoufleert' voor haar net de dingen die ik er anders uit moet knoeien met m'n EQ waardoor het echt geweldig klinkt.
De zanger daar in tegen... dat krijg je met een beta58 amper goed, daar zou een Sennheiser volgens mij dan weer beter werken, dat ga ik volgende keer proberen (e945).

Ergo: nogal afhankelijk van je bron, maar je hebt wel gelijk als je zegt dat de SM58 wat minder helder klinkt dan de beta58.

EDIT: even in de war... nou hebben we het ineens over mics, haha

----------


## NesCio01

> Nes: mijn excuses voor de scherpe uithaal, had het andere topic nog niet bekeken en het kwam over als de zoveelste "als je toch met een X32 mixt kan je evengoed cheapo mics gebruiken" opmerking.



@Desolation: excuses acceptet. Het is mss goed ons te realiseren, dat het hier gaat om 
platte tekst, die we lezen vanuit ons eigen perspectief, zonder dat we het perspectief
van de schrijver zien, horen of kunnen voelen. Het kan hierbij zeker wel helpen als we
niet te directief vanuit een emotie antwoorden, waarbij dan krachttermen voorbij komen
waar we later spijt van hebben of waarvan we niet weten hoe zeer we daar een ander 
mee raken.

Met elkaar weten we erg veel, zowel jong als oud.
Laten we vooral proberen om ons als professionals op te stellen en onze kennis, met 
respect, te delen met elkaar.

Mss ook goed een misverstandje weg te nemen? Ik denk te lezen dat ik in het segment
van tafels van 100K geplaatst wordt? Waarvan dit komt is me een raadsel, sorry.
Een XL4 kwam voorbij, nadat ik schreef over een CDC four. Deze tafel is, volgens mij,
in de prijscategorie van een SD 11i, het segment waarin ik op dit moment zoek.

V.w.b. de d:facto, hierover heb ik een separaat topic aangemaakt.
Mss goed dit ook voor de CDC four te doen.

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

Zijn die CADAC's dan nog wat ze geweest zijn? First hand weet ik dat het nu een volledig onderdeel is van de Chinese Soundking group.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Nieuwe firmware:

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/X32.aspx

CHANGE LOG
1.10 (2012-11-29)
Improvements:
 Bus AFL solo now always post insert
 Talkback gain reduced (previous default setting was too high)
 Handling of fader move events while switching fader assignment fixed
 Sporadic noise when changing insert position removed
 User assignable buttons now correctly return to previous banks when used for sends on faders
New Features:
 Direct control of all mic preamps independent from their channel assignment to allow inline
recording mode and live card inserts:
- route local or AES50 inputs to card,
- route card returns to console input channels
- set preamp gain (2.5 dB steps) on new preamp setup page,
- adjust digital trim +/-12 dB on console 'tape return' channels
 2 new Dual-band DeEsser Effects (dual-mono, stereo) with M/S processing option (can be used as
insert or side-chain processes)
 The user assignable buttons can now be (re-)assigned to JUMP function regardless of previous
function (by holding one of the SET buttons)
 Matrix buses have some new features that enable them to be used in simple speaker processing
applications:
- phase inverter switchable in config/preamp section
- signal tap (pre/post EQ, pre/post fader) from bus sends to matrix can be selected now
- EQ bands LOW and HIGH now can be switched to crossover filter types (butterworth, bessel,
linkwitz-riley up to 24dB/oct).
Note: The crossover filter types use up the intermediate bands LOW2 and HIGH2 respectively when
activated.
 New features with GEQ-On-Fader function (reset all, jump in blocks of 8)
 On request for theatre productions−the scene parameter safes for mute and fader/pan in input and
bus channels, can now be set independently
 The meter screens for input channels, mix buses and aux/FX now show the channel's mute status
Notes:
 Due to additional scenes parameters (matrix bus options: signal tap, x-over filter in EQ and phase
reverse) all scenes that use matrix buses should be checked, because previously created scenes do
not contain these additional parameters yet. In order to make old scenes consistent with Firmware
1.10 it is recommended to initialize the console, then load and immediately save back each scene.

----------


## Hitvision

Geen 96 kHz AD/DA upgrade da's jammer. Dit hadden ze toch wel aangekondigd?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Geen 96 kHz AD/DA upgrade da's jammer. Dit hadden ze toch wel aangekondigd?



Echt aangekondigd...
Betekent wel dat er nog enorm veel processor power over is, 96kHz betekent gewoon 2x zoveel berekeningen.

----------


## desolation

> Geen 96 kHz AD/DA upgrade da's jammer. Dit hadden ze toch wel aangekondigd?



Dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegd vrij sterk, maar ik kan me vergissen. Vrijwel elk gesprek met iemand van Behringer of Midas is er mij uitdrukkelijk gezegd dat de Behringer producten 48Khz zijn en de Midas producten 96Khz. Meteen ook de reden waarom er geen mogelijkheid is om een X32 te gebruiken als monitor desk bij bv een PRO2 Setup.

----------


## RobertK

Binnenkort dagje proefdraaien met de X32, ben erg benieuwd!
Idee om er een aan te schaffen als monitortafel voor een tourtje van 80 shows met 10 man op 't podium.

Iemand al een idee hoe de tafel het op een tour houd?

----------


## frederic

> Binnenkort dagje proefdraaien met de X32, ben erg benieuwd!
> Idee om er een aan te schaffen als monitortafel voor een tourtje van 80 shows met 10 man op 't podium.
> 
> *Iemand al een idee hoe de tafel het op een tour houd?*



Heu,

Probleem 1: tafel is nog maar een paar maanden op de markt.
Probleem 2: Ik denk niet dat veel grotere PA firma's dit gaan aanschaffen.

----------


## frederic

> Dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegd vrij sterk, maar ik kan me vergissen. Vrijwel elk gesprek met iemand van Behringer of Midas is er mij uitdrukkelijk gezegd dat de Behringer producten 48Khz zijn en de Midas producten 96Khz. Meteen ook de reden waarom er geen mogelijkheid is om een X32 te gebruiken als monitor desk bij bv een PRO2 Setup.



Een firma die met een Pro2 setup de baan op gaat, die daarnaast gaat investeren in Behringer?
Ik denk het niet.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Probleem 2: Ik denk niet dat veel grotere PA firma's dit gaan aanschaffen.



Toch zouden een aantal dat misschien eens moeten overwegen gezien het prijsniveau waarvoor ze werken. :Wink:

----------


## desolation

> Een firma die met een Pro2 setup de baan op gaat, die daarnaast gaat investeren in Behringer?
> Ik denk het niet.



En waarom niet? Het grootste klankmatige verschil tussen de Pro1/2 en de X32 is het draaien op 96k en de preamps. Je gebruikt de stagerack van Midas, dus punt 2 is al van de baan en om compatibel te zijn moet je op 96k kunnen draaien.
Of je bakje faders dan 10k kost of 3k maakt voor je eigen portemonnee toch best wat uit denk ik, van 7 mille koop je al een mooie set IEM's en microfoons....

----------


## MusicXtra

> En waarom niet?



Moeten we dat nou echt uit gaan leggen? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## desolation

Nee, je kan ipv té gemakkelijk het enige niet-argumenterende deel van de post te quoten ook gewoon reageren op hetgeen wél iets zegt. 

Allereerst: als die firma een Pro2 heeft voor een vaste tournee en daarnaast een X32 voor de standaard rentals die naar live-on-tape "artiesten" gaan en kleine caféjobs, dan zie ik al niet in waarom de post van frederic uberhaupt enigszins zinnig is. Zo een opstelling heeft zelfs méér zin dan de tientallen bedrijfjes die met hun VI1 of SD9 voor 150EUR op de pensenkermis gaan staan. 

Ik heb vroeger op marktrock evenzeer een MH3 op de front zien liggen en een onnozele LX7II op de monitors, dit zou een evenredige opstelling zijn met het verschil dat beide surfaces gewoon de DLXXX preamps van Midas gebruiken en het verschil in geluidskwaliteit dus veel kleiner zou zijn.

Niet dat het kan, want de X32 ondersteunt geen 96kHz.

----------


## soundsystem

> Allereerst: als die firma een Pro2 heeft voor een vaste tournee en daarnaast een X32 voor de standaard rentals die naar live-on-tape "artiesten" gaan en kleine caféjobs, dan zie ik al niet in waarom de post van frederic uberhaupt enigszins zinnig is. Zo een opstelling heeft zelfs méér zin dan de tientallen bedrijfjes die met hun VI1 of SD9 voor 150EUR op de pensenkermis gaan staan.



I like!
Ik zie hier in de buurt genoeg van die omhooggevallen bedrijven die met hun 40 kanaals tafels en d&b geluid voor een habbekrats komen opdraven in de lokale parochiezaaltjes...

----------


## vasco

En daarom zitten er bij de kerken geld, goed voorbeeld van dubbeltje eerste rij zitten (en vaak nog lukken ook).

Bij dat soort klussen heb ik meestal meer dan genoeg aan 16 kanalen. Een M300 met één 1608 is dan ook meer dan voldoende. Kan mij voorstellen dat een X32, al dan niet met één S16, voor dit soort klusjes die niet veel mogen kosten een overweging zijn tot aanschaf. Ik ga echt geen SD9 inhuren van een bevriend techneut voor dit soort werk, wil ook beleg op de boterham.

----------


## frederic

> I like!
> Ik zie hier in de buurt genoeg van die omhooggevallen bedrijven die met hun 40 kanaals tafels en* d&b geluid voor een habbekrats komen opdraven* in de lokale parochiezaaltjes...



Wil je me hun namen doorgeven? We kunnen dat altijd gebruiken. En ze mogen hun techniekers thuis laten.  :Wink:

----------


## desolation

hier tegen leuven zit er een held die voor een goeie 4-500EUR een gevlogen GEO-T met 12 toppen en 4 CD18's komt zetten. inclusief plaatsing. 
en geloof me, zo zijn er wel meerdere hoor. eentje tegen tienen doet fuiven voor de meest belachelijke prijzen, de letterlijke reclame is "elders goedkoper? wij passen onze prijs aan!".

----------


## daviddewaard

> hier tegen leuven zit er een held die voor een goeie 4-500EUR een gevlogen GEO-T met 12 toppen en 4 CD18's komt zetten. inclusief plaatsing. 
> en geloof me, zo zijn er wel meerdere hoor. eentje tegen tienen doet fuiven voor de meest belachelijke prijzen, de letterlijke reclame is "elders goedkoper? wij passen onze prijs aan!".



en dat soort lieden verzieken de markt!!
neem aan de je er voor die prijs er geen know-how en kwaliteit bijgeleverd krijgt?

----------


## LVG

> en dat soort lieden verzieken de markt!!
> neem aan de je er voor die prijs er geen know-how en kwaliteit bijgeleverd krijgt?



In deze regio zit iemand die vindt dat een movinghead (expression 5000) in de verhuur netto  7,50 moet kosten
Aangezien hij de 101 elders huurt voor 17,50 en deze movinghead 2,5 x zo duur is in aanschaf, althans zo probeerd hij het uit te leggen. Iemand die ergens die goede (niet a merk maar gewoon goed werkende movingheads verhuurd voor  7,50 incl. case, haak en kabels  :Cool: )

Hoe bedoel je geen beslag op je boterham

----------


## desolation

> en dat soort lieden verzieken de markt!!
> neem aan de je er voor die prijs er geen know-how en kwaliteit bijgeleverd krijgt?



bij de eerste valt het eigenlijk best mee. hebben een grote nexo inventaris en draaien gewoon met belachelijke prijzen. 

de tweede is gewoon honkytonk china spul. draait met SRX kopies van MVM audio, lab kopies van MVM audio, china headjes zonder CE of ROHS, china lasers zonder enig keurmerk, etc... 


daarnaast hebben we er ook nog een in Limburg (Borlo/Gingelom) die zich doodleuk bezig houd met chinese JBL kopies van chinese department store in te kopen en dan door te verlappen aan lokale verenigingen en zalen alsof het orginele producten zijn.


de markt zit gewoon VOL met lutsers de dag van vandaag....

----------


## Gast1401081

En wat heeft dat met de x32 te maken?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En wat heeft dat met de x32 te maken?



Helemaal niets, weer 2 pagina's off topic. (Maar daar maak ik me zelf ook wel eens schuldig aan...)

Op het onderstaande gedeelte van de change log, had ik al lang reacties verwacht!

• Matrix buses have some new features that enable them to be used in simple speaker processing
applications:
- phase inverter switchable in config/preamp section
- signal tap (pre/post EQ, pre/post fader) from bus sends to matrix can be selected now
- EQ bands LOW and HIGH now can be switched to crossover filter types (butterworth, bessel,
linkwitz-riley up to 24dB/oct).
Note: The crossover filter types use up the intermediate bands LOW2 and HIGH2 respectively when
activated.

----------


## drbeat

> En wat heeft dat met de x32 te maken?



Niets...hierboven hebben ze het over kopies van een merk....behringer heeft de X32 zelf ontwikkeld, wellicht wat oude technieken van midas gekocht en verbeterd of er van geleerd, ook van hun eerste digi tafel...

Het is een mooi product voor de consument en kleine verhuur....

Dat de pro's nu voor dumpprijzen weken is nu normaal....hoort bij de tijd...dat ze nu hun reserves opeten.....tja, welk bedrijf niet...en dat men weer met behringer gaan werken....en er op afgeven...tja...die dure tafel is nu verleden tijd denk ik zo...even wat langer met je huidige werken....wees slim in ondernemen..!!

----------


## Hitvision

> Dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegd vrij sterk, maar ik kan me vergissen. Vrijwel elk gesprek met iemand van Behringer of Midas is er mij uitdrukkelijk gezegd dat de Behringer producten 48Khz zijn en de Midas producten 96Khz. Meteen ook de reden waarom er geen mogelijkheid is om een X32 te gebruiken als monitor desk bij bv een PRO2 Setup.



Wat ik begrepen heb (in de wandelgangen dus geen enkel referentiekader) is dat hier naar gekeken zou worden om het systeem compatibel te maken met andere digi-snakes die op 96 kHz draaien.

Leuke link die ik vond op facebook: 

http://www.facebook.com/BEHRINGER/posts/10150295944283914?comment_id=18473709&offset=0&tot  al_comments=47

----------


## desolation

Hoe Jan (lead designer van de X32) mij het op de messe heeft uitgelegd, zit het zo dat de preamps wel op 24bit/96k kunnen draaien maar dat er niet genoeg processing power aanwezig zou zijn om én alle kanalen op 96k te draaien én alle functionaliteit te behouden. Hij sprak over een mogelijkheid om een 96k mode aan te bieden die bv je channel count zou halveren, of als het technisch mogelijk is om te implementeren de DSP gebruikt voor de FX rack. 
Het is dus in principe mogelijk is om een 96k mode op de X32 te zetten, maar als het moet gebeuren zonder functieverlies zouden ze echt enorm veel ruimte voor optimalisatie van de code nodig hebben ...

Een mogelijkheid in de andere richting zit er alleszins niet in, hoewel de DL251 kan draaien op 48k mode zal een Midas tafel nooit 48k ondersteunen. Is me formeel bevestigd door meerdere engineers op zowel PLASA als de Messe aan de Midas booth.

----------


## drbeat

Beste allemaal,

Wie heeft in de regio Rotterdam-Dordrecht de X-32 in de verhuur om hem een aantal avonden en een optreden te proberen en te testen?
Ik heb op het alles wetende google gekeken maar kon daar geen verhuurder vinden die hem in het programma heeft die dan ook werkelijk bij ons in de buurt zit. 

Graag hoor ik van wie ik hem mag huren. ik zie je PM graag in mijn mailbox.

----------


## JohanH

Komt van op SoundForums.net :

XiControl / XiQ											Dear all,

we have just uploaded the latest XiControl iPad App as well as the XiQ iPhone App on the Apple store. While it usually takes 1-2 weeks for Apple to approve the apps, I promise you that this will be worth the wait.

The new XiControl is now the full version, with fantastic new graphics and over 40 pages, which will likely make it the most sophisticated App ever created in our industry.

Allow me to give credit to our truly amazing and dedicated BEHRINGER and MIDAS engineers in Germany and the UK, who worked around the clock to provide you with this incredible experience. I am extremely proud of the team.

But again, there is much more to come...

Warm regards

Uli

----------


## DJ Antoon

> The new XiControl is now the full version, with *fantastic new graphics* and over 40 pages, which will likely make it the most sophisticated App ever created in our industry.



Nu nog de keus maken tussen de mini of de 4, als de mini groot genoeg is om deze normaal te kunnen bedienen, dan zou dat mijn voorkeur zijn.

----------


## mrVazil

al iemand die de stagebox heeft?

----------


## JohanH

Yep, sinds een paar weken.





> al iemand die de stagebox heeft?

----------


## mrVazil

En wat zijn je ervaringen daarmee?  :Smile:

----------


## desolation

Hebben er ook twee staan, works like a charm
Moet het wel nog eens testen met er 2 tafels aan te knopen, maar dat zou evenzeer prima moeten werken.

----------


## JohanH

> Hebben er ook twee staan, works like a charm
> Moet het wel nog eens testen met er 2 tafels aan te knopen, maar dat zou evenzeer prima moeten werken.



Inderdaad works like a charm.... plug and play en klinkt geweldig voor het geld dat het kost.
Maar voor foh/mon ga ik er toch een splitter tussen steken zodat we op beide consoles onafhankelijke gain control hebben.

----------


## desolation

Op zich heb je dat op dezelfde manier als bij alle andere digimixers (ok, buiten de Midassen met de DL431 die effectief 3 preamps per input heeft).Een console is master en heeft effectief gain adjustment, en de andere heeft gewoon digitale trim (die meer dan voldoende hoort te zijn).
Hoe er ook rekening mee dat je sowieso al zit te werken met digitale trim. De S16 heeft over AES50 een effectieve gain regeling per 2,5dB als ik me niet vergis, de rest wordt met trim gedaan. 

http://forum.behringer.com/showthrea...on-X32-and-S16

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De S16 heeft over AES50 een effectieve gain regeling per 2,5dB als ik me niet vergis, de rest wordt met trim gedaan.



De laatste firmware geeft onafhankelijke instel mogelijkheden, dus updaten indien nog niet gedaan!

----------


## JohanH

> De laatste firmware geeft onafhankelijke instel mogelijkheden, dus updaten indien nog niet gedaan!



Of ik zie iets over het hoofd, maar echt onafhankelijk vind ik dat niet. Eén van de consoles blijft "master" en er is geen gain-compensation. Voor vaste productie's is dat niet echt zo een probleem, maar snel en onafhankelijk FOH/MON inregelen/soundchecken gaat toch sneller als elk apart zijn ding kan doen

----------


## desolation

Dat is toch altijd het geval als je gaat racksharen met digimixers, want je hebt maar 1 preamp voor je input... Enkel Midas met hun triple-preamp racks kunnen per console aparte gain aanbieden.

Je stelt met je monitortafel de gain correct in en dan heb je op je FOH console 12dB digitale trim beschikbaar, lijkt me toch meer dan voldoende. Je FOH console blijft ten allen tijde van de effectieve preamp gain met zen fikken af.

----------


## renevanh

De prijzenoorlog op de digimixer markt lijkt nu toch wel gewonnen door de Presonus... :P

http://www.studiospares.com/mixers-d...2/invt/328520/

(Staat er voor krap 30,- incl btw)

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zou dat niet een druk/zetfoutje zijn?? is wel errug weinig geld!

----------


## MusicXtra

Wie wil er dan nog een X32?  :Cool:

----------


## bones2001

Grr,

ik dacht , voor die 20 pond neem ik er een !!
Pakt ie mijn postcode niet  :Mad: 

edit,

toch gelukt, en er een gekocht haha.
Ben benieuwd wat er gebeurt....

----------


## frederic

En heb je betaald met visa?

hahahaha, zij hebben jou geld, maar jij nog niet jou mixer.

----------


## animaldrums

Ik ben benieuwd wie het laatst lacht  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Ga er maar vanuit dat ze hem niet gaan leveren voor die prijs...

----------


## bones2001

Ach, niet geschoten is altijd mis.
In het ergste geval ben ik 36 pond achteruit.
Staatsloterij kost me meer op jaarbasis :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Je weet het nooit, ik ken iemand die bij b*x een of andere LED strip van 1640,- heeft gekocht (en gekregen) voor 1,64... Van te voren de betreffende zaak gewaarschuwd: "bestel maar, lukt toch niet". Op het forum daar aangegeven: "is alleen maar een typfout", maar uiteindelijk het product gewoon ontvangen... (prijs wel aangepast na de hand, maar het product mocht ie houden) Als de fout in het hele systeem zit is er een redelijke kans dat je het ding krijgt.


Daan

----------


## bones2001

Ze hebben de prijs inmiddels weer aangepast, maar mijn bestelling staat gewoon in hun systeem.
Verwachte leverings datum 28-12-2012.

To be continued !!

----------


## desolation

hetzelfde hier, heb met 2 paypal accounts 4 tafeltjes besteld
via paypal nemen ze onmiddellijk je betaling aan dus in principe is op dat moment de transactie aanvaard

----------


## drbeat

> Ze hebben de prijs inmiddels weer aangepast, maar mijn bestelling staat gewoon in hun systeem.
> Verwachte leverings datum 28-12-2012.
> 
> To be continued !!



Ben benieuwd, overigens zijn ze wel goedkoop...zelfs de x32 voor 2237,17...incl. misschien dat je pech hebt met de invoerrechten maar niet gek om te proberen....als bedrijf heb ik toch geen garantie....altans niet zoals particulieren..

We stay tuned....

----------


## showband

jullie weten toch wel dat de kopersbescherming/consumentenrecht niet overal zo is als in nederland?

----------


## jens

hoe zat het met dat spreekwoord ook alweer....als het te mooi is om waar te zijn.....  :Wink: 

ben benieuwt

----------


## MusicXtra

> hoe zat het met dat spreekwoord ook alweer....



Als iets loopt als een eend, eruit ziet als een eend en kwaakt als een eend dan is de kans groot dat het een eend is. :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

> jullie weten toch wel dat de kopersbescherming/consumentenrecht niet overal zo is als in nederland?



Uiteraard, maar de PayPal voorwaarden zijn ook duidelijk. Als de verkoper niet overgaat tot levering kun je het overgemaakte bedrag makkelijk terug eisen. Niet echt een risico dus, en anders eentje van 36 pond, daar gaan we ook niet dood aan.

----------


## NesCio01

> ...........misschien dat je pech hebt met de invoerrechten .................




*Studiospares
964 North Circular Road (corner of Waterloo Road),
    London 
    NW2 7JR*.

Binnen de EU betaal je *geen* invoerrechten.
en als onderneming betaal je geen BTW.

De prijs excl. BTW moet jou dus worden gefactureerd,
evt. vermeerderd met verzendkosten.

Verder lijkt mij de prijs voor de rackoren,
hoewel ze duidelijk de tafel in de levering
plaatsen.

Ook Nes is benieuwd!

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

> jullie weten toch wel dat de kopersbescherming/consumentenrecht niet overal zo is als in nederland?



Ook in Nederland (en Belgie) staat in de wet, als de prijsvermelding een duidelijke fout vertoont, (dus niet 1 tot 10% foutmarge) maar +/- 95% prijsverschil zoals in dit geval, heeft de verkoper wel het recht die fout te corrigeren. 
Hij moet jou wel het geld terug keren als je al betaald hebt.

----------


## frederic

> Ben benieuwd, overigens zijn ze wel goedkoop...zelfs de x32 voor *2237,17*...incl. misschien dat je pech hebt met de invoerrechten maar niet gek om te proberen....als bedrijf heb ik toch geen garantie....altans niet zoals particulieren..
> 
> We stay tuned....



Opgelet, in pond.

----------


## showband

en de uk is niet hetzelfde als een schengenland in de eu!

----------


## renevanh

> Opgelet, in pond.



Nee, genoemde prijs is in Euro maar ex btw. Incl btw is ie praktisch evenduur als elders: 2684,60 euro.





> en de uk is niet hetzelfde als een schengenland in de eu!



Het Schengen verdrag gaat alleen over het vervoer van personen, daar heb je in dit geval niet zo heel veel mee te maken  :Wink: 
Andersom heeft Schengen ook weer weinig met Europa te maken, dat zijn twee hele verschillende dingen. (Noorwegen, IJsland, Zwitserland en Liechtenstein zijn geen EU, wel Schengen bijvoorbeeld.)
UK = EU, dus betaal je geen invoerrechten en betaal je VAT aan de leverancier of kun je de BTW laten verleggen naar jou.

----------


## drbeat

Das een verkooptrucje wat hier in nederland niet op gaat.. ze vermelden op verschillende manieren de inc of ex prijs..ze zijn daar niet eenduidig in. Pas na doorklikken weet je de juiste prijs...of zie ik dat verkeerd..

Maar goed, we zijn op het X32 topic presonus aan het kopen....

Hoe gek kan het gaan!

----------


## frederic

> Das een verkooptrucje wat hier in nederland niet op gaat.. ze vermelden op verschillende manieren de inc of ex prijs..ze zijn daar niet eenduidig in. *Pas na doorklikken weet je de juiste prijs...of zie ik dat verkeerd..
> 
> *Maar goed, we zijn op het X32 topic presonus aan het kopen....
> 
> Hoe gek kan het gaan!



Idd dat is in Belgie en Nederland verboden. De prijs moet altijd incl. BTW zijn bij de producten.

----------


## laserguy

Als er aan particulieren ook verkocht wordt, moet de prijs incl. btw zijn. Groothandels mogen dus gerust ZONDER btw prijzen adverteren (wet België).

----------


## NesCio01

> UK = EU, dus betaal je geen invoerrechten en betaal je VAT aan de leverancier of kun je de BTW laten verleggen naar jou.



BTW is een nationale belasting, welke gedeeltelijk wel Europees wordt geregeld.
Bij overlegging van je BTW-nummer aan de Engelse leverancier, hoeft deze geen
Engelse VAT te berekenen!

BTW verlegging (art. 23 wet OB) is weer heel iets anders. Dat heeft met invoer
te maken en dat heb je enkel van buiten de EU.

Dit geldt enkel voor bedrijven. Particulieren betalen binnen de EU wel de
BTW (behalve in enkele niet BTW gebieden).

De meesten hier op het forum kunnen dus BTW-vrij in het buitenland bestellen onder 
overlegging van je BTW-codenummer.

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

> Als er aan particulieren ook verkocht wordt, moet de prijs incl. btw zijn. Groothandels mogen dus gerust ZONDER btw prijzen adverteren (wet België).



Groothandels hebben geen webshop. 
We kunnen er dus van uitgaan dat een webshop gericht is naar particulieren.
Wat die webshop doet is op zijn zacht gezecht dubieus.

----------


## renevanh

> BTW verlegging (art. 23 wet OB) is weer heel iets anders. Dat heeft met invoer
> te maken en dat heb je enkel van buiten de EU.



Ik heb Duitse leveranciers (bijvoorbeeld Strato, Thomann) die de BTW verleggen, dat kan prima binnen de EU.
http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wc...btw_verleggen/

Artikel 23 is overigens enkel een artikel wat afwijkingen in artikel 22 behandeld, je verwijzing klopt niet helemaal.

In alle gevallen zal je de (verlegde) BTW moeten opgeven in je aangifte omzetbelasting.





> Groothandels hebben geen webshop.



Waarom niet... ik ken er best een paar die dat wel hebben, waaronder ook in ons vakgebied.
Een webshop is tegenwoordig een stuk service naar de klant (en dat kunnen ook andere bedrijven zijn).

----------


## NesCio01

> We kunnen er dus van uitgaan dat een webshop gericht is naar particulieren.



Dat zie ik toch echt anders hoor.
Als ik, als ondernemer, bij een webshop buiten NL bestel
en m'n BTW-nummer opgeef, hoef ik toch echt geen 
BTW te betalen hoor.

Een webshop is een ondernemer en hoeft aan buitenlandse 
ondernemers geen BTW door te berekenen of te heffen.

Wanneer ik als ondernemer aan een ondernemer in België
iets verkoop, hoef ik ook geen BTW te heffen.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij dwalen we nu wel erg ver af van het onderwerp.

----------


## NesCio01

[offtopic]





> Ik heb Duitse leveranciers (bijvoorbeeld Strato, Thomann) die de BTW verleggen, dat kan prima binnen de EU.



Wat jij bedoelt heeft niets met verlegging te maken.
Het best lees je je in, in de Intracommunautaire verwerving.
http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wc...naar_nederland

Het voorbeeld over de aankoop van schoenen in Franktijk die naar Nederland komen
spreekt, m.i., voor zich? 0% BTW!





> Artikel 23 is overigens enkel een artikel wat afwijkingen in artikel 22 behandeld, je verwijzing klopt niet helemaal.



Mijn verwijzing klopt voor de volle 100%, echter gaat het hier te diep om ook de uitvoeringsregeling
Omzetbelasting erbij te halen. Het is echter zo dat zonder vergunning art. 23 wet OB '68 verlegging niet mogelijk is!

Ik ga ervan uit dat jij, noch Thomann een art. 23 vergunning hebben, zodat er geen sprake is van verlegging,
doch van een Intracommunautaire verwerving, zoals ik eerder al schreef.
Thomann heeft in deze nl. niets met de maatstaf van heffing te maken, jij wel.
(import EU is een maatstaf voor de Nederlandse BTW, Export uit Duitsland niet).

Maar dit gaat allemaal wel erg diep.

Nog 1 leuke? 
Omdat jij als onderneming BTW int, ben je dus eigenlijk onbezoldigd belastingambtenaar?
Je draagt het verschil tussen geïnde en betaalde BTW toch ook af aan de Belastingdienst
(mits je meer hebt geïnd dan hebt betaald).

grtz

Nes

----------


## bones2001

Centjes weer retour....

Thank you for your order for a Presonus Studiolive 1602.Unfortunately there was a major problem with a few of the sale prices over Christmas, and the £20 price for the Studiolive 1602 was one of the mistakes.
We do apologise, but we are unable to supply the 1602 at this price.
We will of course issue a credit note and refund your payment as soon as possible. Should you still wish to purchase a Studiolive 1602, we will be happy to beat any other UK dealer price in accordance with our Price Match policy.
We are very sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.
Best regards
Studiospares Sales Team

----------


## Roeltej

Beter dat dan dat je na 3 weken een doosje met rackoren thuis krijgt :P

Nu weer verder over de Behringer... Alle gebruikers nog steeds tevreden? Geen crashende mixers of andere rare capriolen?

----------


## LVG

> Beter dat dan dat je na 3 weken een doosje met rackoren thuis krijgt :P
> 
> Nu weer verder over de Behringer... Alle gebruikers nog steeds tevreden? Geen crashende mixers of andere rare capriolen?



Ik heb nog niks gehoord vanuit engeland, ben benieuwd :Cool: 


omtrent de x32, na 1x chashen en niet de klank had die ik verwachte was de liefde voor mij snel voorbij :Wink:

----------


## desolation

> Beter dat dan dat je na 3 weken een doosje met rackoren thuis krijgt :P
> 
> Nu weer verder over de Behringer... Alle gebruikers nog steeds tevreden? Geen crashende mixers of andere rare capriolen?



Nog steeds tevreden. ook al 2 tevreden klanten die een hebben gekocht, en tot nu toe geen enkele tafel gecrasht  :Smile: 

ivm de studiolive: nog geen retour ontvangen of mail gekregen

----------


## renevanh

> omtrent de x32, na 1x chashen en niet de klank had die ik verwachte was de liefde voor mij snel voorbij



Als je een digitafel opgeeft na één crash ben ik benieuwd welke tafels je wel ziet zitten. Zowat alles heb ik al zien crashen of over gehoord dat het eens gecrashed is.
Je PC (of Mac) crasht ook wel eens, geef je toch ook niet direct op?

----------


## LVG

> Als je een digitafel opgeeft na één crash ben ik benieuwd welke tafels je wel ziet zitten. Zowat alles heb ik al zien crashen of over gehoord dat het eens gecrashed is.
> Je PC (of Mac) crasht ook wel eens, geef je toch ook niet direct op?



Nee zeker niet. Ik mix op alle digitale tafels en op yamaha / roland nog nooit een crash gehad (en mijn klussen zijn meestal met hoop inputs en veel monitors/ in ears uit)

Maar een tafel die in mijn ogen slecht klinkt (zie de andere post hierover) zien we dan ook zeker niet zitten :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> Als je een digitafel opgeeft na één crash ben ik benieuwd welke tafels je wel ziet zitten. Zowat alles heb ik al zien crashen of over gehoord dat het eens gecrashed is.
> Je PC (of Mac) crasht ook wel eens, geef je toch ook niet direct op?



Een digitale tafel die bij mij 1 keer gecrasht is zonder dat er een aanwijzing is van waar het komt = onbetrouwbaar en moet buiten.
Ik ben niet van plan bij een volgende klus een risico te nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> A
> Je PC (of Mac) crasht ook wel eens, geef je toch ook niet direct op?



Aan een PC of Mac zou ik ook niet het al of niet kunnen doorgaan van een evenement ophangen....

----------


## NesCio01

> Aan een PC of Mac zou ik ook niet het al of niet kunnen doorgaan van een evenement ophangen....



Nou Sander,

er zijn hele (theater)shows die Mac/MBP afhankelijk zijn hoor (QLab).

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Weet ik, daar zou ik de kriebels van krijgen, op z'n minst een back-up computer mee laten draaien.
Overigens prefereer ik dan nog wel een Mac, tot op heden nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad in tegenstelling tot Windows apparaten.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Voor zo ver ik weet draait cyber hoist ook op mac . Geeft zo af en toe wel eens spannende momenten .

Maar goed is meer iets voor het rigging forum en niet voor een "discussie" over een digi pruts doos

----------


## desolation

> Een digitale tafel die bij mij 1 keer gecrasht is zonder dat er een aanwijzing is van waar het komt = onbetrouwbaar en moet buiten.
> Ik ben niet van plan bij een volgende klus een risico te nemen.



Tsja, dan zal je nooit bij de release een product moeten kopen, dat is nu eenmaal met alle early adoption spullen zo. De keren dat Soundcraft VI's (en dat is dan al quasi proven studer tech) of Digico D5's in de maanden na hun release crashten ...

----------


## renevanh

> Digico D5's in de maanden na hun release crashten ...



Dat doen die D5's nog steeds hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desolation

http://www.x32user.net/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=291

ondertussen ook al een concurrent voor de SI Performer  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> http://www.x32user.net/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=291
> 
> ondertussen ook al een concurrent voor de SI Performer



Ik dacht dat ze een degelijke tafel zouden uitbrengen.  :Wink:

----------


## desolation

Hebben ze al lang gedaan hoor, in 2006, noemt VI6.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nou Sander,
> 
> er zijn hele (theater)shows die Mac/MBP afhankelijk zijn hoor (QLab).
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Dan heb je het alleen nog over het geluid. Drie keer raden waarmee het licht en de trekkenwand worden aangestuurd...

----------


## NesCio01

> Dan heb je het alleen nog over het geluid. Drie keer raden waarmee het licht en de trekkenwand worden aangestuurd...



Nou bedoelde ik niet enkel geluid hoor, want Q-lab is iets breder
dan dat. Aansturing vanuit de lichttafel van zowel de geluidstafel
en Q-lab is ook al veel voorkomend.

Voor het bedienen van de trekkenwand zijn nog steeds 2 handen verplicht, toch?
(ook je ogen blijven gebruiken).
Aansturen vanuit Q-lab lijkt mij niet toegestaan?

grtz

Nes

----------


## moderator

Joehoe.... let ff op bij het plaatsen van je reactie wat het onderwerp van discussie is, thnx!

----------


## NesCio01

> Joehoe.... let ff op bij het plaatsen van je reactie wat het onderwerp van discussie is, thnx!



@Lol: vanaf page 1 is dit topic al off topic..........

Je hebt wel gelijk hoor mod, scusi!

grtz

Nes

----------


## moderator

i know....maar soms hoop ik ( tegen beter weten in) op een beetje zelfregulering :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Bwa, wat anarchie in de draden, komt de creativiteit ten goede.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Hele mooie nieuwe X32 app beschikbaar.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

Simpel online utility om priklijsten uit te printen. Je hoeft enkel de scene file te uploaden.

http://www.behringer.yoyo.pl/

Was een hersenspinseltje, gepost op soundforums en effe snel gemaakt door een pool (binnen een dag), maar erg handig en ik zou er van opkijken als dit niet een standaard (behringer) dingetje kan worden. (Misschien kan ik royalties voor het idee krijgen.  :Cool: )

Of hebben andere merken dit ook al? (Digico, yamaha) Ik heb het in ieder geval nog nergens gezien.

----------


## djspeakertje

http://www.audioprointernational.com...-concert/05537


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

De familie word uitgebreid:

http://soundforums.net/attachments/j...family.jpg.att

----------


## djspeakertje

Hmm. Doet me ergens aan denken...

http://www.midasconsoles.com/images/...pro-series.jpg

http://www.midasconsoles.com/pressre...eU%20Group.jpg

http://news.musicstore.de/wp-content...as-800x550.jpg


Daan

----------


## RobertK

sinds 6 dagen is de pc control er ook voor mac!

----------


## DJ Antoon

Zelfs voor linux.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ik ben benieuwd hoe snel de nieuwe 19" versie (x32 producer) in tapeact  land gebruikt gaat worden, kan misschien toch nog wel even duren voordat  deze leverbaar is.

----------


## desolation

Ben niet zo overtuid van de producer. Geen LCD scribble strips en het main LCD is een stuk kleiner waardoor het veel minder leesbaar is.

----------


## Beckers AV

Maar wel 19".. Dat zou die Compact eigenlijk ook moeten zijn.

----------


## purplehaze

Leuk is ook de X32 rackmixer van 3HE (met 16 inputs) en de X32 Core van 1HE (met alleen CAT5 in).
Dan heb je alleen nog je Ipad om je mix te maken.. wel super compact maar ik krijg toch wel kriebels van het feit dat er geen fysieke faders meer te beroeren zijn :-)... old school gedacht van mij wellicht...

----------


## showband

ik bouw die X32 Core zo in. Als die maar enigszins de goede prijs / specs heeft.
Lijkt me de ultieme back-up voor de zaalmixer.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ben niet zo overtuid van de producer. Geen LCD scribble strips en het main LCD is een stuk kleiner waardoor het veel minder leesbaar is.



Nee maar voor de kleinere klusjes word dat ook minder nodig, vandaar ook mijn opmerking over tapeact. Als je in die gevallen met 8 kanalen toe kunt, moet je toch kunnen onthouden waar alles op zit?
Ondertussen heb je wel alle mogelijkheden van de grotere, indien nodig.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dan heb je alleen nog je Ipad om je mix te maken.. wel super compact maar ik krijg toch wel kriebels van het feit dat er geen fysieke faders meer te beroeren zijn :-)... old school gedacht van mij wellicht...



Mijn ervaring is dat het heel goed bruikbaar is, je bent alleen minder snel met de ipad. Je moet toch goed opletten waar je ergens op je scherm zit...
Mijn grootste zorg is wifi, contact tussen ipad en router verliezen is in zo'n geval niet best. Nu kan ik nog teruglopen naar de x32 en daar verder gaan. Maar ook dat kan opgelost worden door een laptop met een touwtje aan te sluiten. Dan is het alleen jammer dat je niet rond kunt  lopen.

----------


## bones2001

> ik bouw die X32 Core zo in. Als die maar enigszins de goede prijs / specs heeft.
> Lijkt me de ultieme back-up voor de zaalmixer.



Prijs voor de X32 rack is $ 1499 en voor de core $ 999, dus dat zal ook ongeveer de richtprijs in euro's zijn.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Prijs voor de X32 rack is $ 1499 en voor de core $ 999, dus dat zal ook ongeveer de richtprijs in euro's zijn.



Mijn equalizer koste destijds al meer...
Als je er zo tegenaan kijkt, haal je een doosje in huis waar je erg veel mee kunt doen. Als je zelf een gebruikersinterface wilt en kunt maken, een goede oplossing voor vele installatie doeleinden. Ik verwacht daar nog wel het een en ander van.

----------


## vasco

> Ben niet zo overtuid van deproducer. Geen LCD scribble strips en het main LCD is een stuk kleiner waardoor het veel minder leesbaar is.



Die scribble strip bepaalt ook echt de overtuiging inzake kwaliteit???

----------


## renevanh

Iemand een X32 in bezit die ik zou kunnen gebruiken aanstaande vrijdag? Ben heel erg benieuwd naar de tafel en vaste tech van een bandje kan niet, dus ultieme kans.
Show is in Utrecht.

----------


## desolation

> Die scribble strip bepaalt ook echt de overtuiging inzake kwaliteit???



wat bedoel je hier mee? 
ik vind het gewoon raar dat ze op de eerste X32 steevast LCD's boven de faders als selling point hebben aangehaald en die voor de producer dan hebben geschrapt, terwijl er duidelijk ruimte is om ze te plaatsen.
prijsverschil met de compact had dan natuurlijk wel verwaarloosbaar geweest

----------


## Beckers AV

Weet al iemand een richtprijs van die compact?

----------


## PvG

> Weet al iemand een richtprijs van die compact?



X32 ca 2700, X32 rack ca 1500 --> gokje: compact ca 2100-2200?

----------


## frederic

Soundcraft SI expression zou beginnen vanaf 2500€ (66 processing kanalen)

----------


## desolation

> Soundcraft SI expression zou beginnen vanaf 2500€ (66 processing kanalen)



Voor de 16 kanaals versie is dat ongeveer correct ja. En dan heb je alweer een patchbare tafel zonder lcdtjes boven de faders...
Toegegeven, het is wel véél minder ripoff dan de SI Compact. Vooral omdat je eindelijk meer mixbussen dan outputs hebt.

----------


## frederic

De performerversie heeft die wel.

----------


## desolation

En die kost 8-9000EUR, je punt is ?

----------


## AlbertS

Heb ze gisteren op ISE allemaal gezien en even geprobeerd (X32, producer en compact) en vooral gekeken naar gebruiksgemak: laten we het zo zeggen: ik snap het enthousiasme vanwege de prijs, maar die prijs snap ik nu ook wel. Het is het allemaal net niet...

Maar voor mij was de interactie met de tafel echt minder intuitief dan met bijvoorbeeld een GLD oid. Vooral het ontbreken van een touchscreen en het door verschillende tabbladen moeten klikken om bij bepaalde parameters te komen... Wat een gedoe. En de draaiknoppen reageren niet direct genoeg (veel draaien, weinig resultaat). Qua klank heb ik ze niet goed kunnen beoordelen (matige koptelefoon plus aparte multitrack-band, compressor leek wat anders te reageren dan ik verwachtte). Voor mij is de enige interessante in de familie de rack-versie --> veel processing in een compact formaat, dus makkelijk mee te nemen.

Wel jammer, want naar aanleiding van alle positieve verhalen op de verschillende fora en van collega's had ik er echt meer van verwacht. Weer een mooie hype denk ik.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar voor mij was de interactie met de tafel echt minder intuitief dan met bijvoorbeeld een GLD oid. Vooral het ontbreken van een touchscreen en het door verschillende tabbladen moeten klikken om bij bepaalde parameters te komen... Wat een gedoe.



Ik ken de gld niet, dus daar kan ik niet mee vergelijken. Wel de yamaha's en dan vind ik het een enorme vooruitgang. Ik snap dan ook niet de opmerking over door verschillende tabbladen door klikken, ik vind dat namelijk enorm meevallen.
Je kunt er ook op verschillende manieren komen, heb je het ook geprobeerd met de view buttons bij de verschillende onderdelen?

Maar het is ook te hopen dat de GLD zijn pluspunten heeft, anders kunnen ze beter meteen de productie stoppen. Het prijsverschil moet toch ergens door gerechtvaardigd worden...

----------


## desolation

Ik vind met de nieuwe firmwares het al een heel stuk beter meevallen tov in het begin.
Je kan ook prima een laptop of ipad gebruiken om met XIControl dit deel over te nemen, dat doet quasi iedereen met de studiolive ook. De draaiknoppen heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog zo geen gedrag bij gemerkt ...

----------


## showband

Maar als je een keer een X32 huurt kun je met een vaste band die core toch gewoon op je gemakje inregelen. En dan hoef je alleen bij te sturen als je hem gebruikt?
Als backup een 1 unit hoge module die volwaardig een band kan opvangen vind ik 1000EURO echt niet onredelijk.
En een digitaal stageblock (zoals die S16) inbouwen staat sowiso erg hoog op de to-do lijst.

we waren al aan het sparen voor een ICE16 om liveopnames van elk optreden te gaan maken.... Die is dezelfde prijs als een core. Nou, A&H heeft met dat ding nu echt een major probleem volgens mij.

----------


## drbeat

Volgens mij een mooie lijn met producten met zeer bruikbare en mijn inziens een kleine revolutie in mixerland..en mijn inziens prijs kwaliteit verhouding onovertroffen tot nu toe.

Een week of drie geleden een soundcraft si compact gezien maar dat is voor die prijs erg fragiel met de faders met name..de draaiknopjes vind ik dan wel wat beter...

Kwa faders vind ik de X32 beter..helaas nog geen 1 op 1 vergelijk gehad kwa sound maar vind de behringer steeds interesanter.

Maar wil eerst sparen voor een goede speakerprocessor...dan maar even langer met de roland vs2480..die overigens nog perfect werkt...en kwa kwaliteit ver boven de genoemde tafels staat...in veel opzichten voor mij nog steeds een perfect tafeltje...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> dan maar even langer met de roland vs2480..die overigens nog perfect werkt...en kwa kwaliteit ver boven de genoemde tafels staat...



Kwaliteit, dit begrijp ik niet uit het voorgaande?
Ik heb ook veel met een VS2480 gewerkt. Maar dan wel om opnames te maken.
Ik kon er live niets mee, hoe doe je dat?

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb ook ooit een keer live met een VS2480 moeten werken, daar heb je minstens een afgeronde studie hogere wiskunde voor nodig om dat ding te kunnen bedienen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Overigens is de geluidskwaliteit wel gewoon goed.

----------


## drbeat

Het is gewenning..heb er altijd heerlijk mee gewerkt maar het vergt wel een voorbereiding en is niet geschikt (vind ik tenminste) voor gasttechniekers. Maar die heb ik ook niet. Voor mij werkt hij zo fijn omdat wij met 2 vaste bands er over spelen vaak met de mixer bij de drums door ruimtegebrek in het zaaltje of kroegje...en...allemaal inears..

Hebben 3 monitorgroep inears en dat gaat als de brandweer. Het is een studio mixertje maar als je hem goed kent prima live te gebruiken en we maken vaak een opname van een optreden...

Je moet er een beetje mee leren werken...intitatief is hij niet maar met de optie om hem op een monitor aan te sluiten en met de trackball is het voor mij inprikken en gaan...zowel met digidrums als akkoestiche drums snel soundchekken, vaak binnen tien minuten en gaan met de banaan...

Omdat je met vaste gear werkt is vaak de eq instellen op de ruimte het meeste werk...alleen maar finetunen in dat opzicht.

Als je zo werkt is het een perfect tafeltje met genoeg mogelijkheden...alleen moet je goed na blijven denken en scherp blijven.
Maar nu ook vervelend, ik kan er mee lezen en schrijven, nu ik voor de komende maand uit de rolatie ben is het voor mijn 2 bands even behelpen met een ingehuurd  geluidsbedrijfje en de drummer van mijn 2e band waar ik niet in drum maar alleen het geluid doe moet overuren draaien om mij te vervangen in mijn andere band..

----------


## JDSound

Hoi,

Ik heb gisteren mijn X32 binnen gekregen, werkt lekker, vandaag een firmware update gedaan van 1.08 naar 1.12, probleem de knop voor phantoom +48 werk niet meer op alle kanalen, ook is deze verdwenen op de XControle, ik kan nu nog enkel de +48V schakelen via tab preamps, zijn er nog mensen met dit probleem?

----------


## desolation

geen probleem mee hier eerlijk gezegd, contacteer de support van behringer eens

----------


## JDSound

Heb ik ook gedaan, nog geen reactie, heb je ook de nieuwe firmware 1.12 draaien? Probleem is dat ik niet terug kan gaan naar 1.08 want toen werkte dit.

----------


## frederic

> Heb ik ook gedaan, nog geen reactie, heb je ook de nieuwe firmware 1.12 draaien? Probleem is dat ik niet terug kan gaan naar 1.08 want toen werkte dit.



Terug draaien van firmware om terug iets te laten werken.

Een nieuwe dimentie van "verbetering". Wat boezemt die mengtafel me vertrouwen in zeg.

----------


## Lala

> Wat boezemt die mengtafel me vertrouwen in zeg.



Dus digico heeft nooit bugs gehad?

----------


## desolation

> Terug draaien van firmware om terug iets te laten werken.
> 
> Een nieuwe dimentie van "verbetering". Wat boezemt die mengtafel me vertrouwen in zeg.



och puh-lease, ga je echt hier altijd zo het bleitgat komen uithangen?
misschien eerst eens naar het lager onderwijs "dimensie" leren spellen en dan hier grote woorden komen verkopen...
het eerste elektronisch toestel dat nog geen firmware bugs heeft gehad moet ik nog tegenkomen.


on topic: op de NAMM stond het vol met X32's met 1.12 op en daar had geen enkele er problemen mee, de mijne staat ook 1.12 op en wederom prima daar.

----------


## Roeltej

Ach, zo zijn er ook die een tafel niet 'digitaal' vinden als deze geen motorized faders heeft... of lcdtjes boven de faders.

----------


## desolation

In het geval van een SI Compact bv, wat een volledig patchbare tafel is waar je zelf je layers kan customisen is het een groot gebrek van geen LCD's boven je faders te hebben ja.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ach, zo zijn er ook die een tafel niet 'digitaal' vinden als deze geen motorized faders heeft... of lcdtjes boven de faders.



Digitaal, ja, maar wel minder (flexibel) bruikbaar als een tafel met. Ik ben op een DM1000 ook wel eens de mist in gegaan...
Het ligt er maar net aan wat je ermee wilt doen, voor een tapeact heb je die lcd's echt niet nodig, voor een volledige band over 2 of meer layer's word het toch wel erg tricky.
En dan het gemak van faders on sends.

----------


## desolation

of GEQ fader flip. of rechts je DCA/VCA groepen en links een combinatie van je vocal niveaus en je FX sends.
het bied gewoon veel meer flexibiliteit.

----------


## frederic

Het is een zeer groot gemak als er LCD schermpjes zijn bij de fader.

Maar als het zo niet is, zijn er oplossingen. Vb bij de Soundcraft SI expression kun je de kleuren van de faders instellen. 
Zo heb ik iemand Ingekleurd magneetpapier zien gebruiken.

----------


## PvG

> Zo heb ik iemand Ingekleurd magneetpapier zien gebruiken.



Heb ik ook gemaakt voor mijn SL24, maar scene recall werkt niet ;-)

----------


## desolation

> Het is een zeer groot gemak als er LCD schermpjes zijn bij de fader.
> 
> Maar als het zo niet is, zijn er oplossingen. Vb bij de Soundcraft SI expression kun je de kleuren van de faders instellen. 
> Zo heb ik iemand Ingekleurd magneetpapier zien gebruiken.



Faderglow zit ook op de compact, en is niet manueel in te stellen. Dat is namelijk afhankelijk van de functie van je fader (rood = geq, geel = bus, blauw = fx send, etc...)
Dat is nog steeds geen oplossing als je manueel je faders kan plaatsen. Alle inputs zijn namelijk groen, ik zet nu input 1,3,9,12 en 14 op respectievelijk faders 13,14,15,16,17. Helemaal links zet ik mijn FX sends, daarnaast mijn DCA's naast mekaar met uitzondering van DCA7 want die gebruik ik niet (8 is FX DCA en staat dus op de 7e DCA fader want we slagen er eentje over). 

En nu mag jij in 1 oogopslag uitvissen welke fader wat aanstuurt zonder dat er LCD's boven je faders staan.

----------


## vasco

> wat bedoel je hier mee? 
> ik vind het gewoon raar dat ze op de eerste X32 steevast LCD's boven de faders als selling point hebben aangehaald en die voor de producer dan hebben geschrapt, terwijl er duidelijk ruimte is om ze te plaatsen.
> prijsverschil met de compact had dan natuurlijk wel verwaarloosbaar geweest



Ergens moet het prijsverschil vandaan komen. Geen LCD's en een rij knoppen weg. Als je ook goed kijkt naar de X32 full frame, compact en producer zie je dat er duidelijk *geen* ruimte is voor de LCD's tussen de mute en solo knoppen bij de producer zoals bij de andere twee.





> En nu mag jij in 1 oogopslag uitvissen welke  fader wat aanstuurt zonder dat er LCD's boven je faders staan.



Ik heb jaren analoog gemixed en nu ook op digitale mixers die geen LCD'tjes hebben boven de faders. Toch kan ik mij (nog steeds) prima redden met mijn "koelkastmagneetjes" met daarop geprinte teksten of gaffa en stift onder de faders. Layers leg je twee rijtjes boven elkaar. Kan jij enkel nog maar mixen als er LCD-tjes boven de faders zitten?





> Ach, zo zijn er ook die een tafel niet 'digitaal'  vinden als deze geen motorized faders heeft...



Ligt geheel aan de toepassing. Bandje mixen zonder layers, scenes, etc. zal het geen probleem zijn. Voorstelling mixen met scenes en custom fader layouts is geen doen zonder motorische faders.

----------


## JDSound

Hoi vrienden,

De oplossing voor mijn probleem heb ik van Behringer Care gekregen:


Dear Jan Devey,Thank you for your message.  The first thing I would do is perform a complete initialization.1. Turn the X32 off.  2. Press & hold the UNDO button within the SCENES section.3. Turn the X32 On. 4. Continue holding UNDO until the X32 has fully booted.If this does not correct the phantom power issue I would contact the dealer where you purchased your console and get it swapped out.  Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.Kind regards, MCKNIGHT ChaseJunior Administrator, Technical SupportMUSIC Group Services NV Inc.Tel: +1 702 800 8290 ext 5727Mobile: +1 702 371 0830Email: CARE@music-group.comWeb: http://www.music-group.com/ | http://www.behringer.com/ | http://www.bugera-amps.com/ref:_00D90YvhK._500908T4zf:refAlles werkt terug zoals het moet!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> The first thing I would do is perform a complete initialization.1. Turn the X32 off.  2. Press & hold the UNDO button within the SCENES section.3. Turn the X32 On. 4. Continue holding UNDO until the X32 has fully booted. Alles werkt terug zoals het moet!



Ok, dus geen firmware probleem.  :Smile: 
Mooi, dan zal ik binnenkort ook eens gaan updaten.

----------


## drbeat

> Ok, dus geen firmware probleem. 
> Mooi, dan zal ik binnenkort ook eens gaan updaten.



TOch meer een harde reboot toch? Volgens mij zit dat wel goed met die behringer productondersteuning.

Ik heb ook de beslissing genomen om in de toekomst mijn Roland VS2480 in te ruilen tov de behringer (wellicht de compact). Maar er komt eerst een Professor (processor) voor de aansturing van mijn speakers, door prive omstandigheden er nog niets aan kunnen doen maar dat is de eerste must, en dan daarna de Behringer.

Waarom deze? heel simpel, Prijs en Simpele werking, vooral tov mijn Roland nu. (deze is iets te moeilijk voor iemand die niet volledig in de werking van de tafel zit). 

Die Compact vind ik zeer zeer interessant. 16 kanalen, volgens mij uit te breiden met een digisnake met nog eens 16 kanalen, genoeg monitorgroepen, en voldoende om een simpele coverband voldoende uit te versterken in kroegjes en kleine zalen, en eventueel te gebruiken voor een grotere setting en grotere zalen.

Ik vind het een prachtige productlijn en kwa prijs kwaliteit voldoende voor de doelgroep (waar ik onder denk te vallen).

----------


## desolation

Uitbreiden via digisnake gaat zelfs veel verder

In principe kan je er 6 van die stageboxen aan knopen over beide AES50 lijnen, of andere constructies maken (2 stageboxen op 1 poort, doorlinken naar een 2e console voor FOH andere poort, die console nog eens doorlinken naar bv een broadcast console, etc...)

----------


## highendsyl

Misschien heb ik er overheen gelezen in dit forum:
http://www.presonus.com/products/StudioLive-3242AI

32 kanaals Studiolive

----------


## Rieske

Als Presonus fan is de nieuwe Studiolive voor mij een zware teleurstelling. Maar daar kun je maar beter een ander topic over starten.

----------


## vasco

Je hebt er in dit topic inderdaad niet overheen gelezen, het gaat namelijk niet over deze tafel maar over de Behringer X32. Maak er een nieuw eigen topic voor aan of plaats het in één van de Presonus StudioLive topics.

----------


## PvG

Weet iemand een betaalbare, compacte ADAT naar 4x AES EBU convertor? De S16 heeft nl 2x ADAT out, maar geen AES EBU. Zou erg handig zijn om bij de S16 in te bouwen om vervolgens digitaal naar ampracken l+r te kunnen.
Ik heb de RME ADI DD-4 gevonden, maar die kost >500euri... Mag een heel simpele convertor zijn: hoeft geen sample rates te converteren, geen aparte sync/clock in nodig, alleen maar adat in. Moet toch voor 100-200euri kunnen.

edit: nog één: de aphex 144, maar die kost ook ~500...

----------


## DJ Antoon

Hmm, ben je er van overtuigt dat je dan zomaar 8 kanalen audio uit er bij krijgt? Loopt dat niet mee met de andere (analoge) uitgangen?

Behringer website: http://www.behringer.com/FR/Products/S16.aspx 
>>Dual ADAT outputs for use in splitter mode and stand-alone digital multicore applications

Niets over extra uitgangen. Maar misschien wil / hoeft dat ook niet?

----------


## MusicSupport

http://www.mutec-net.de

Zit hier iets bij? 

Let wel; inbouwen of netjes transporteren. De RCA aansluitingen kunnen niet goed tegen het mobiele transport. Kastjes doen keurig hun werk maar dienen wel in een koffertje vervoerd te worden.

Let wel; is de ADAT uitgang enkel ADAT of is het SPDIF Optical?

----------


## PvG

> Hmm, ben je er van overtuigt dat je dan zomaar 8 kanalen audio uit er bij krijgt? Loopt dat niet mee met de andere (analoge) uitgangen?
> 
> Behringer website: http://www.behringer.com/FR/Products/S16.aspx 
> >>Dual ADAT outputs for use in splitter mode and stand-alone digital multicore applications
> 
> Niets over extra uitgangen. Maar misschien wil / hoeft dat ook niet?



Lees even pagina 19 van de S16 manual (mode 1, 2 en 3): adat1 is ch17-24, adat2 is ch25-32, ultranet is ch33-48.
Wat er op welk kanaal komt, is keurig toe te wijzen op de X32.

----------


## PvG

> http://www.mutec-net.de
> 
> Zit hier iets bij? 
> 
> Let wel; inbouwen of netjes transporteren. De RCA aansluitingen kunnen niet goed tegen het mobiele transport. Kastjes doen keurig hun werk maar dienen wel in een koffertje vervoerd te worden.
> 
> Let wel; is de ADAT uitgang enkel ADAT of is het SPDIF Optical?



2 ADAT uitgangen, elk met 8 kanalen.

Hmm. De simpelste mutec mc-4 kost ook >500euro...

----------


## JDSound

Hoi vrienden,

Heb nu ontdekt waar de fout zit, is gewoon stom van mezelf, als je de kanalen toewijst naar de S16 en die hangen er niet aan wordt de functie voor 48V verwijderd op de tafel alsook in de Xcontrole omdat de tafel geen status terug krijgt.
Wanneer deze er terug aanhangen is alles ok.

Dus geen firmware of ander probleem. ;-)

----------


## vasco

> Een nieuwe dimentie van "verbetering". Wat boezemt die mengtafel me vertrouwen in zeg.



Bleek zo te lezen een gevalletje vervang gebruiker te zijn  :Cool:

----------


## vasco

Vond een review over de X32 Rack met een S16 snake van iemand die in Duitsland tijdens carnaval ermee virtueel heeft staan mixen d.m.v. een laptop en iPad.

First hands on experience with the new “Behringer X32 Rack”! Pictures included...

----------


## djspeakertje

Voor de geïnteresseerden: http://decilux.nl/nl-NL/mod/nieuws/4...x-av-sales.htm 


Daan

----------


## frederic

> Vond een review over de X32 Rack met een S16 snake van iemand die in Duitsland tijdens carnaval ermee virtueel heeft staan mixen d.m.v. een laptop en iPad.
> 
> First hands on experience with the new “Behringer X32 Rack”! Pictures included...



Bij het lezen van deze zin, wist ik eigenlijk al genoeg wat de intentie is van zijn "getuigenis":
Ik heb geen vrienden bij Behringer of bij gelijk welk merk.
Jullie wel? zo per toeval?





> So I called my friends at Behringer R&D and bum a X32 Rack for a week:-)

----------


## bones2001

Heb jij uberhaupt wel vrienden  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> Bij het lezen van deze zin, wist ik eigenlijk al genoeg wat de intentie is van zijn "getuigenis":
> Ik heb geen vrienden bij Behringer of bij gelijk welk merk.
> Jullie wel? zo per toeval?



Beste frederic, als ik het verhaal lees, dan komt dat redelijk objectief op mij over. In ieder geval minder subjectief dan jouw pro-Presonus - anti-Behringer mening...

Grt, Peter ex-SL24-eigenaar, nu X32

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Beste frederic, als ik het verhaal lees, dan komt dat redelijk objectief op mij over. In ieder geval minder subjectief dan jouw pro-Presonus - anti-Behringer mening...
> 
> Grt, Peter ex-SL24-eigenaar, nu X32



Jammer dat je die SL24 al kwijt bent, die had hij er graag bij gehad.  :Cool: 
Feit is dat er nauwelijks nog presonus verkocht word, en dat de X32's als broodjes...

Tja, als ik mijn x32 dan zelfs vergelijk met een digico SD11. Dan ben ik erg blij met de X32. (Prijs/kwaliteit)
Digico kan onder andere nog wat leren van de gemotoriseerde faders van de X32.  :Embarrassment: 
Maar ze hebben dan wel weer slimme stereo kanalen...

Zo zal presonus ook nog wel wat pluspunten hebben. (Hoop ik)

----------


## SPS

> Feit is dat er nauwelijks nog presonus verkocht word, en dat de X32's als broodjes...



Zoooo, waar haal jij die salesinformatie vandaan? En geldt die dan voor NL, EU, VS, of worldwide?
Volgens mij beweer je iets dat je geheel niet kunt bewijzen. Ofwel gel*l in de ruimte.

En dat op een "PRO" forum tss

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Volgens mij beweer je iets dat je geheel niet kunt bewijzen. Ofwel gel*l in de ruimte.
> 
> En dat op een "PRO" forum tss



Past dan wel bij uitspraken van sommige anderen...
Nee ik kan dat inderdaad niet bewijzen, echter in de konijn rondzing winkel waar ik de mijne heb gehaald praten ze enkel over de x32 en word de presonus niet meer aanbevolen. Als er daar ook beweerd word dat ze er al meer dan 50 verkocht hebben... (En dat was rond de jaarwisseling)

Klein bewijsje:

http://www.thomann.de/nl/topseller_top50.html

X32 op 3 en de S16 op 6. En de X32 staat al even in de top 3...

Geen presonus bij de 1e 50. (Bestaat natuurlijk ook al langer.)

----------


## MusicXtra

Is ook vrij logisch als je het verschil in mogelijkheden ziet tussen de X32 en de Presonius en dan naar de prijs kijkt.....
Dan maar een apparaat waar Behringer op staat. :Cool:

----------


## desolation

> Zoooo, waar haal jij die salesinformatie vandaan? En geldt die dan voor NL, EU, VS, of worldwide?
> Volgens mij beweer je iets dat je geheel niet kunt bewijzen. Ofwel gel*l in de ruimte.
> 
> En dat op een "PRO" forum tss



nauwelijks presonus ga ik me niet over uitspreken, maar de X32 gaat hier zeker als zoete broodjes over de toonbank. als al gewoon de tourcase van gator zijn eerste container 100% verkocht was in presale ...

----------


## RobertK

Verkoop gaat door NL zeker voorspoedig..
En een feitje:
Tot op heden heeft Bax-shop er nog maar 1 retour gekregen vanwege een d.o.a.
Goed teken!

----------


## showband

> gewoon de tourcase van gator zijn eerste container 100% verkocht was in presale ...



ik heb eens gekeken naar die case...

Maar daar snap ik geen pepernoot van.
Een digitafel met multikabel over CAT daar ga je toch geen oversized doghouse omheen plaatsen? Met een "handig" kabelinvoersysteem?
Nu is die kist net zo groot als een kist voor een conventionele tafel. Dat schiet toch niet op?

----------


## mrVazil

Ik denk dat er heel veel mensen die tafel kopen om een bestaande oplossing te vervangen, en geen geld hebben voor de stageracks. Die gebruiken de tafel dus lekker met hun oude analoge multi, en dan heb je zo'n doghouse toch echt nodig.

----------


## desolation

Dat, en ik ben zeer blij met mijn "lompe" doghouse. Ik heb daar namelijk:

- een 8way powerstrip
- airport express met airplay
- 2 velcrotjes voor mijn littlite vast te houden
- lange usb en firewire kabel
inzitten, en in de toekomst een vaste distribox in alu met een powercon input voor de powerstrip en 2 neutrik ethercons voor het netwerk (de behringer "ethercons" zijn niet topkwaliteit)

Dat doe je dus niet zonder een doghouse. Daarnaast wordt de tafel idd ook af en toe gebruikt met een analoge multi, en ook voor bv het verstoppen van de ipod voor de achtergrondmuziek, wat insertkabelarij, gsm die oplaad, etc.. is het ideaal. 
Ik moet er nog eens een drukcontactje op monteren en een LED strip in kleven zodat hij bij het openen ook verlicht is.

Het geeft daarnaast ook een goede pasvorm en steun voor je tafel, want hij klemt over de volledige achterkant tegen de doghouse

Tov de gator is de bekende thomann/music store case echt rommel eerste klas (dat hij eigenlijk sowieso, heb dat rotding snel verkocht want die zat continu te torsen omdat het van 7e knoopsgat hout gemaakt is)

----------


## PvG

Ik heb de Prodjuser case (zonder doghouse dus). Ik kan deze net zelf tillen indien nodig. Achter de mixer is net voldoende plek voor:
- een airport express (onder de aux aansluitingen)
- een 6-voudig slofje
Ik heb er geen paneeltje met chassisdelen opgezet: gewoon 2 ethercon kabels van ca 2.5m en een shuko snoer van ca 5m aan de slof samen vastgezet in een trekontlasting. Ideaal: deksel eraf en inpluggen in mijn haspels.

Edit: de achterwand is met vilt bekleed, dus ik kan m'n lampje ook vastzetten met klittenband. Goed idee!

----------


## desolation

De gator case is inderdaad niet zelf te tillen, maar dat hoeft ook niet.. daarvoor is de EZ tilt uitgevonden  :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

mwah,

Wat een booth heb je dan FOH staan,
een knijter van een case met EZ tilt eronder.........

Da's een 3-dubbele investering op bijzaken t.o.v.
een minimale investering op juist het product waar
het grotendeels om gaat: de tafel, denk ik dan  :Smile: 

Die X32 moet dan wel echt heel erg goed zijn.
(ik kwam hem nog steeds niet tegen)

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

De gator case kost eigenlijk geen knijt, 349EUR btw inbegrepen. Voor dat geld heb je een héél degelijke tourcase.
Een EZ tilt moet je voor jezelf uitmaken, maar ik vind de investering in een stalen tilt nog goed te doen. Je hebt er van Guil voor denk ik rond de 300EUR en dat is een héél stuk goedkoper dan en paar keer per jaar naar de chiropractor omdat je regelmatig een lompe case heffen die je nét de baas kunt.
Ik zet hem gewoon op een heavy duty keyboardstand of een andere FC, die stand heeft denk ik 40EUR gekost. Met 2 personen gaat het als niets.

Ok een thon case kost 150EUR minder, maar dat ding was echt pure rotzooi. Slechte sloten, gammel beslag, bovenkant torste langs alle kanten bij afnemen. Leuk voor wat bescherming bij fixed install, maar zeker niet bruikbaar voor mobiel gebruik. De ProDJUser case kost normaal dacht ik een 250EUR (maar dat zullen de mannen in zwaag wel kelderen voor idereen) maar dat hef ik toch liever op men alleen ook niet...

----------


## showband

ik vind 700 euro op een gebakkie van 2700 euro best veel. 25% extra. Zeker als je er een kleine mengtafel voor een persoon mee omwerkt tot een lompe jonge.

----------


## vasco

In mijn ogen slaat die gator case ook werkelijk nergens op. Veel te hoge prijs ten opzichte van wat er in zit/komt. Zeker omdat het om een tafel gaat die vooral op klussen komt waar je veelal met 1 techneut staat en er dan ook een tilt van een paar honderd euro bij moet om te liften. Noop dit kan echt beter dan een thon case voor minder euro dan de gator. Had je al een offerte gevraagd bij een case bouwer om maar een goedkopere straat met kwaliteit te noemen. Men denkt wel dat bouwers duur zijn maar als ik dit lees weet ik zeker dat gator prefab ook heel duur is.

----------


## RobertK

http://www.gatorcases.com/p/210195-2066/g-tour-x32-arm1

Dit is dan wel weer te gek!
bij elke klus is er altijd wel iemand die even 2 sec een handje kan helpen, bar personeel is daar uitermate geschikt voor!
Met een goeie babbel, grapje erbij en je rug is weer blij  :Wink: 

Over de doghouse:
Persoonlijk ben ik een voorstander, ik ga de tafel deze zomer bestellen (binnenkort proefdraaien, als het bevalt dan bestellen).
Ik zal hem voornamelijk als monitor tafel gebruiken, met analoge tafel op front.
Harting break out in de doghouse, snake naar versterkerrack, lampjes, meukjes, talkback... Alles er lekker in laten!

Ben wel beetje aan het zoeken naar wifi routers die geschikt zijn voor dit klusje, iemand ideetjes?

----------


## frederic

Netgear R6300 is momenteel de beste wifi router op de markt.

----------


## JohanH

> Netgear R6300 is momenteel de beste wifi router op de markt.



 Even goed en meestal goedkoper http://nl.tp-link.com/products/detai...del=TL-WDR4900 TPLink N900

----------


## desolation

alletwee bocht tov een goede Engenius. snelheid maakt amper uit voor controlesignaal, zendkracht daarentegen wel. met mijn 200mW 802.11G bakje haal ik makkelijk 3x de afstand dat je haalt met die huis tuin en keuken routers. 

en die valt in het niets ivgl met de serieuze modellen:

http://www.engeniustech.com/business...s/16139-eap300
http://www.engeniustech.com/business...342-ecb350-new

----------


## drbeat

> alletwee bocht tov een goede Engenius. snelheid maakt amper uit voor controlesignaal, zendkracht daarentegen wel. met mijn 200mW 802.11G bakje haal ik makkelijk 3x de afstand dat je haalt met die huis tuin en keuken routers. 
> 
> en die valt in het niets ivgl met de serieuze modellen:
> 
> http://www.engeniustech.com/business...s/16139-eap300
> http://www.engeniustech.com/business...342-ecb350-new



Volgens mij heb ik de boot gemist?
 1000 euro voor een kistje, een tilt en een router? En dan misschien nog een goede kabel er tussen enz..... en een dure router in een relatief kleine ruimte zonder muren of vloeren...

En een ipad van rond de 400 euro.....

De tafel is budget,  en de rest maken we hi end en een kist waar een kraan moet komen om hen te verzetten en waar een tank overheen kan rijden.....

Nee dat kistje kan ik al veel goedkoper zelf bouwen inc. Doghouse en de hele ratteplan en dragen kan ik dan nog prima zelf..zou overigens de router bij die digisnake bouwen en niet bij de mixermaar dat is persoonlijk.

----------


## RobertK

Ik heb helaas slechte ervaringen met TP-link...
(powerlink kastjes, zijn er al 3 kapot gegaan in laatste 2 jaar)

En een Engenius of netgear is beetje overdreven in prijs.

bereik van 15 meter op het podium is voor mij voldoende...
Ik zal niet vanaf mijn ipad in de zaal gaan mixen, hoogstends de ipad naast me hebben liggen als extra weergave van in/output levels

@drbeat, dan heb je voor ong 4 ruggen een mooi setje... 
Probeer dat maar eens te overtreffen... 

Persoonlijk vind ik 47,17 kg voor een kist wel overdreven ja...
Zeker als de tafel nog geen eens de helft weegt!

----------


## frederic

> alletwee bocht tov een goede Engenius. snelheid maakt amper uit voor controlesignaal, zendkracht daarentegen wel. met mijn 200mW 802.11G bakje haal ik makkelijk 3x de afstand dat je haalt met die huis tuin en keuken routers. 
> 
> en die valt in het niets ivgl met de serieuze modellen:
> 
> http://www.engeniustech.com/business...s/16139-eap300
> http://www.engeniustech.com/business...342-ecb350-new



Ouwe rommel. 
En bovendien op de 2.4ghz band.

De R6300 is 802.11ac Dual Band
Ik heb die netgaer thuis staan, ik kan op het einde van mijn tuin buiten nog vrolijk internetten.
En die wifi router staat vooran mijn huis in de garage.

----------


## drbeat

Die prijs overtref je idd niet.. alleen ben ik het niet eens met die case...veel te zwaar en lomp. En aan de prijs.  En om er nu zo'n dure router bij te kopen..een simpele voldoet mijn inziens ook.   

Maar zo denk ik er over. Ik wil hem zelf ook maar dan de 19 inch versie of de compact maar daar ben ik nog niet uit. 
19 inch is wel ideaal...maar die kleine schermpjes zijn ook handig.....

----------


## frederic

Die routertjes liggen meestal te rommelen achteraan de mengtafel onder de bekabeling.

----------


## vasco

WiFi router zit hier bij de digisnake ingebouwd en zit zo het dichts waar we hem nodig hebben, on stage. Op FOH positie heb je dan trouwens meer dan genoeg bereik (staat hier onder de WiFi uitstekend 65mbps) daar je geen muren en vloeren er tussen hebt zitten. Wij gebruiken een TP-Link TL-WR1043ND en hebben er nog nooit problemen mee gehad.

[OFFTOPIC]




> bij elke klus is er altijd wel iemand die even 2  sec een handje kan helpen, bar personeel is daar uitermate geschikt  voor!



Weet je dat zeker of gok je erop op de dag zelf?
Vaak genoeg dat je bij opbouw wel ergens hulp vind maar na afloop mag je het vaak zelf uitzoeken.

Barpersoneel is ook steeds minder behulpzaam (wil misschien wel maar mag niet). Er zijn al locaties waar ze geen vinger (mogen) uitsteken bij alles wat buiten hun taakomschrijving valt van hun werkgever. Schijnt iets te maken te hebben met verzekeren van personeel brancherisico's in de sector verschaffen van accommodatie en horeca. Weet er het fijne niet van maar verzekeringsmaatschappijen zijn gehaaid en kan mij voorstellen dat ze hiermee een manier van uitkeren uitsluiten als een horecamedewerker thuis komt te zitten door klachten ontstaan uit andere zaken dan de eigen taakomschrijving. De werkgever staat het niet meer toe anders kan hij zelf gaan lappen voor de geboden behulpzaamheid van zijn personeel.
[/OFFTOPIC]

----------


## desolation

> Ouwe rommel. 
> En bovendien op de 2.4ghz band.
> 
> De R6300 is 802.11ac Dual Band
> Ik heb die netgaer thuis staan, ik kan op het einde van mijn tuin buiten nog vrolijk internetten.
> En die wifi router staat vooran mijn huis in de garage.



Dual band schmual band, het bereik van 5Ghz is een pak minder dan 2.4Ghz. En met mijn "ouwe rommel" kom ik 100% zeker verder dan jouw nieuwbakken kastje, laat staan met een 800mW 802.11N doos. Ik heb met mijn eigen AP's een open air bridge gelegd van 750m met 2 kleine richtantennes....
Je zit amper data te zenden over dat draadloos netwerk, dan is een groter bereik veel praktischer dan hoge bandbreedte die ongebruikt blijft.


En over die 1000EUR die bij een tafel van 2700EUR komt, dat is eigenlijk nog steeds relatief goedkoop. Veel mensen hebben al gewoon een EZ tilt, dus dan wordt het nog maar 650EUR...
Wat had je vroeger voor 4000EUR? Met wat geluk een GB2 en dan wat tweedehandse instap gates, compressoren en EQ's. En dan al zeker geen 8 GEQ's, 32 compressors, 32 gates en 4 stereo effecten. Laat staan dat je maar mocht denken aan een tafel met 8 VCA's in dat budget.
Zelfs met die niet-noodzakelijke toevoegingen is 4000EUR voor het pakket dat je in huis haalt een PAK minder dan wat je analoog betaalde voor hetzelfde materiaal.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dual band schmual band, het bereik van 5Ghz is een pak minder dan 2.4Ghz.



Mijn overweging daarin zou zijn dat de 5GHz misschien minder gebruikt word, en daardoor toch beter functioneert?





> Ik heb met mijn eigen AP's een open air bridge gelegd van 750m met 2 kleine richtantennes....



Ap's = ?

Richtantenne's? moet ik dan aan pringles bussen denken of serieuze antenne's?

----------


## vasco

> En over die 1000EUR die bij een tafel van  2700EUR komt, dat is eigenlijk nog steeds relatief goedkoop.



Pardon, 1/3 van de prijs er even bij tikken vind jij relatief goedkoop?
De verhouding is wel heel erg zoek. Vroeger had je voor 5000+ gulden een mooie mengtafel en dan ging daar een goede custom build case omheen die rond 750 tot 1000 gulden koste.




> Zelfs met die niet-noodzakelijke toevoegingen  is 4000EUR voor het pakket dat je in huis haalt een PAK minder dan wat  je analoog betaalde voor hetzelfde materiaal.



Iets van appels met peren. We hadden het over de verhouding van prijs tussen case en mengtafel. Niet wat je allemaal krijgt voor het totaalbedrag want dan telt o.a. de status van dit merk ook wel even mee ben ik van mening.




> Veel mensen hebben al gewoon een EZ tilt...



Ik weet zeker van niet. Je hebt het over een tafel in een prijsklasse waarvan ik heel zeker kan zeggen dat deze (hobby)bandjes (met veelal GL2200-424 etc tafels) geen EZ tilt hebben. Dat zijn hier in Nederland wel de mensen die nu staan te overwegen deze tafel te kopen.

Kortom, ik zie zeker het nut van deze tafel/X32 serie bij bepaalde doelgroepen nogsteeds maar niet in een case waar dat prijskaartje aanhangt. Kun je in mijn optiek op geen enkele manier recht praten.

----------


## frederic

> Mijn overweging daarin zou zijn dat de 5GHz misschien minder gebruikt word, en daardoor toch beter functioneert?
> 
> 
> 
> Ap's = ?
> 
> Richtantenne's? moet ik dan aan pringles bussen denken of serieuze antenne's?



Ik ondervind allesinds minder storingen en onderbrekingen op de 5khz.

----------


## desolation

ik neem aan dat je 5GHz bedoelt?

5Ghz heeft misschien minder storing, maar het bereik per mw is een stuk lager.
Los daarvan heb ik nooit last van storing, want mijn access point (AP) scant zelf voor vrije kanalen en pompt een heel stuk meer vermogen uit dan mogelijke stoorzenders. dat is natuurlijk wel het verschil tussen (semi)-pro gear in 2.4 en consumentenspul, hoe goed het in the field werkt.
over die richtantennes: gewoon simpel budget spul van 7db gain. met degelijke 12db antennes en lowloss coax heb ik al 1km range gezien met de 200mW AP's.


Over die case: vroeger had je een GL2400 voor pakweg 2000EUR (voor een 424, een 432 was al snel 2750-3000), en dat kon je daar ofwel een generische case rond kletsen voor 200-250EUR ofwel maatwerk voor makkelijk 5-600EUR. En dan vergeten we nog iets, een 32 kanaals analoge mixer woog een heel stuk meer dan de X32, zonder de case. 

Dat jij het niet logisch vind, leuk voor jou, maar ondertussen 2 hele containers aan klanten zijn daar niet akkoord mee (ik inclus). Ik vind het heerlijk makkelijk dat ik een zeer degelijke case er rond hebt, waar de voorkant af gaat en je niet met je polsen op een profiel zit te hangen, waar in de doghouse tal van materiaal kan, waar wieltjes onder staan zodat hij gewoon kan rijden ipv te dragen, etc..
En 350EUR is peanuts voor zo'n case, een vergelijkbare van K-Teg bv betaal je snel het dubbel. We spreken hier over een case die amper 100EUR meer kost dan een normale platte case zonder doghouse, wielen en die niet 3delig is. Fortuinen hoor!
Want die easy tilt, dat is niet essentieel. Noch is een high-end wireless AP of router dat. Ik heb er ook al een airport express bij gehad die ik gekocht heb voor 60EUR voor 2 stuks, handig voor wat achtergrondmuziek te duwen via airplay. Dat werkt tot pakweg 10m ook nog goed. Zit je aan 3150EUR voor case en tafel, tov 3000EUR met een basic kist

----------


## SPS

@desolation: Heb je aandelen of zo? 2 containers met die cases verkocht? Gaan er zo weinig in een container? Welke maat container eigenlijk?? :Cool:  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## laserguy

Een Access Point van 200 mW? Heel bizar want in gans Europa is niet meer dan 100 mW ERP toegelaten en er wordt daarbij geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen professioneel of particulier gebruik.

----------


## qvt

> Een Access Point van 200 mW? Heel bizar want in gans Europa is niet meer dan 100 mW ERP toegelaten en er wordt daarbij geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen professioneel of particulier gebruik.



Genoeg AP's die daar grof overheen gaan, oa. Engenius Senao die op de goedkope series tot 800 mW gaan  :Wink:  

Legaal in NL nee, maar dat ligt niet binnen de verantwoordelijkheid van de fabrikant.

----------


## PvG

Voor degenen die een kant-en-klare flight-case voor de X32 zoeken - licht, redelijke kwaliteit, met koffer-rolwielen en zonder doghouse: ProDJuser X32mk2 met Penn-Elcom beslag voor iets meer dan 200euri incl. BTW...

----------


## jakkes72

> Genoeg AP's die daar grof overheen gaan, oa. Engenius Senao die op de goedkope series tot 800 mW gaan  
> 
> Legaal in NL nee, maar dat ligt niet binnen de verantwoordelijkheid van de fabrikant.



De vraag is wat je met dat soort zendvermogens moet als je laptop/ipad op mindere vermogens draait.... Voor een point-to-point verbinding kan zo iets natuurlijk wel handig zijn.

----------


## frederic

Moet een mengtafel in de volledige parochie te bedienen zijn?

----------


## qvt

> Voor een point-to-point verbinding kan zo iets natuurlijk wel handig zijn.



Precies wat je zegt, met de relatief zwakke zenders in laptops ed. wordt het bereik niet veel groter. Maar tussen 2 zenders met degelijke antenne's kun je leuke verbindingen opzetten.

----------


## desolation

> @desolation: Heb je aandelen of zo? 2 containers met die cases verkocht? Gaan er zo weinig in een container? Welke maat container eigenlijk??
> 
> Paul



Algam verdeelt ze via AB Music in België, zitten aan hun 2e 40 voeter van die cases. Eerste container was volledig uitverkocht voor hij in frankrijk stond, dus zoooo gek zal de case toch niet zijn...

Niet enkel voor P2P heeft dat zin, ik haal met mijn laptop met ingebouwde antenne nog ruim signaal waar een normaal 50-100mW AP het al lang opgeeft. Het echte resultaat haal je idd pas als je begint te werken met high-power wifi kaartjes, er staan op ebay redelijk wat mini-pcie kaartjes en usb dongles van 500mW die geen drol kosten.

----------


## RobertK

@Vasco,
gelukkig heb ik met dat soort dingen bij mijn klussen geen last!
Sowieso hou ik er niet van om in je eentje op pad te gaan... is altijd gekut..

Vandaag bij Decilux geweest, qua mogelijkheden geniaal... 
Wat ik nog niet wist (verder alleen maar bekende verhalen gehoord die ook op youtube te vinden zijn): flexibele voeding, tafel werkt tussen de 90 en 245 volt!
Maar het viel me op dat niemand benieuwd was naar de klank, daar gaat het uiteindelijk toch om?
Daarna eventjes gespeeld met een exemplaar in de showroom met een klein topje... was niet echt onder de indruk v.d. klank...
Binnenkort maar even proberen op een serieus setje met een opname die ik ken...
Als monitor tafel goed geschikt overigens!

Moet daarbij zeggen, tafel van 20 kg met kist van ruim 40, gaat toch iets verkeerd...
en maar eens kijken of er een lokale bouwer een lichter exemplaar kan bouwen..

----------


## djspeakertje

Hee! Ik ook. (knaap met een bos haar en een Nike trui, 's middags)

Dat verhaal van de voeding was inderdaad een goede. Wat ik ook nog niet wist was dat de Powerplay modules ook op power over ethernet werken (als je ze op het juiste doosje aansluit) en dat ze qua processing los staan van de tafel. Je kan er dus zoveel gebruiken als je wilt. 

Ze hebben nu ook een Iphone app die er verdomdes handig uitziet. Je hebt gewoon 4 faders die je toe kan wijzen aan een groep parameters/faders, zodat je bijvoorbeeld dit krijgt; drums, bas&gitaar, toetsen, zang. Dat zijn dan 4 volumes (of verhoudingen van volumes!) die je via je Iphone kan aanpassen en vervolgens door je wedge terugkrijgt. Het gevaar van het P16 verhaal (met wedges) en de Iphone app is dat non-technische muzikanten de mogelijkheid hebben om gigantische hoeveelheden feedback te veroorzaken zonder dat je makkelijk in kan grijpen vanaf de tafel... (maargoed, dat kan met Aviom ook natuurlijk)

Al met al was het een informatieve middag daar  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## RobertK

Maar waarom ze geen MCA's in de tafel hebben gezet vind ik dan wel weer vaag... ik ben er een grote fan van!

----------


## desolation

ik gok dat ze dit soort zaken voor de Midas consoles houden, ik kan me wel inbeelden dat dit erg veel processing vraagt

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar waarom ze geen MCA's in de tafel hebben gezet vind ik dan wel weer vaag... ik ben er een grote fan van!



Ik heb geen iphone, maar wat is dan het verschil met DCA's?

----------


## RobertK

> ik gok dat ze dit soort zaken voor de Midas consoles houden, ik kan me wel inbeelden dat dit erg veel processing vraagt



Ik denk dat dat wel meevalt, want je iphone kan het ook via wifi..

@dj Antoon,
MCA's zijn DCA's voor je monitoren, per send eigen waardes.
Voordeel hiervan dat je bijv met 1 MCA fader de hele drums naar beneden kan trekken op iemands IE.
Makkelijker/precieser/sneller dan kanaal voor kanaal...

----------


## desolation

je iphone is een remote control, geen processing unit in dat geval.

----------


## RobertK

dus het systeem zit al in de tafel...

----------


## desolation

Exact ja, als je tafel naast 8x VCA ook nog MCA's moet kunnen berekenen dan is dat een hele hoop extra processing.

----------


## frederic

> Ik denk dat dat wel meevalt, want je iphone kan het ook via wifi..
> 
> @dj Antoon,
> MCA's zijn DCA's voor je monitoren, per send eigen waardes.
> Voordeel hiervan dat je bijv met 1 MCA fader de hele drums naar beneden kan trekken op iemands IE.
> Makkelijker/precieser/sneller dan kanaal voor kanaal...



Drummers zijn al erg genoeg zonder monitor. (bijna zo erg als gitaristen)
We gaan nog eens extra problemen bij creëren door ze op monitor te zetten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> je iphone is een remote control, geen processing unit in dat geval.



Ik denk dat de software in de iphone de afzonderlijke kanalen die bij een mca horen de opdracht geeft om te verzwakken, zo spannend is dat allemaal toch niet...
Er hoeft verder niets aan geprocessed te worden.

----------


## desolation

Dan denk je verkeerd. Alle routing en processing gebeurt in de tafel, je iphone is gewoon een remote control en regelt zelf niets. En ja, dat is best spannend. Een mix-afhankelijke VCA op een tafel van 40inputs/25 bussen is een héél groot aantal mogelijkheden die berekend kunnen worden. Zeker geen klein bier voor een tafel in dit budget, VCA's vereisen best wat rekenvermogen.

----------


## Stoney3K

Is er nou nog wat bekend over de andere apparaten in de X-serie? De X16? X32-Rack?

Tot nu toe zien die compactere mixers er prima uit, maar als je ze qua prijs gaat vergelijken, kom je voor een X16 of X32R mét een iPad of iPhone op dezelfde prijs uit als een X32 nieuw kopen...

Geef mij een 16-kanaals rackmount X32 die in het tape-segment de bekende 01V kan vervangen, voor een scherpe prijs, en ik ben verkocht...

----------


## vasco

Kijk dan eens naar de X32 Producer. Te monteren in een 19" rack met alle mogelijkheden aan boord zoals de hele X32 serie. Mist alleen de displays boven de faders maar als je met een 01V kan werken dan mis je die niet. Heeft ook een kleiner console display om het in een 19" behuizing te laten passen.

Trouwens alles is al snel beter dan een 01V, die mixer komt echt uit de prehistorie.

----------


## drbeat

[QUOTE=vasco;594178]Kijk dan eens naar de X32 Producer. QUOTE]

Is die al ergens verkrijgbaar? volgens mij niet.. ik zit op deze tafel wel een beetje te wachten want dit is voor mij zelf ook een betere optie dan de grote broer X32... 

Heeft iemand deze tafel buiten de huidige beurzen al gezien of ergens ingezet? Volgens mij nog niet of wel? Als ik op de link klik en het zaakje bekijk zijn de kleine broertjes op status COMMING SOON.....

----------


## timmetje

Als ik de meneer van Behringer tijdens de demo-dag bij Decilux goed heb begrepen (maar pin me er niet op vast!) gaan de Producer en Compact over een week of twee in productie, en dan worden ze naar Europa verscheept. Een container vanuit China doet er meestal zo'n twee maanden over, dus het is goed mogelijk dat de Producer met een maand of drie in Nederland verkrijgbaar is.

Er stond tijdens de demo-dag al wel een werkend Producer- en een Compact-model van de X32. Volgens Behringer hebben die modellen dezelfde capaciteit als de 'grote' X32 (32 kanalen, processing, etc...), alleen is het aantal faders en fysieke in- en outputs op de tafel beperkt(er). Uiteraard zijn er met de S16 wel meer in- en outputs mogelijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Er stond tijdens de demo-dag al wel een werkend Producer- en een Compact-model van de X32. Volgens Behringer hebben die modellen dezelfde capaciteit als de 'grote' X32 (32 kanalen, processing, etc...), alleen is het aantal faders en fysieke in- en outputs op de tafel beperkt(er). Uiteraard zijn er met de S16 wel meer in- en outputs mogelijk.



Ik mag ook hopen dat de prijs van de Producer, Rack en Compact in dezelfde verhouding kleiner gaat zijn dan de X32.

Als de verkoopprijs te dicht bij die 2500 euro blijft gaat niemand die kleine tafels kopen en gaat iedereen voor de X32, omdat die ook veel makkelijker te verhuren valt.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik mag ook hopen dat de prijs van de Producer, Rack en Compact in dezelfde verhouding kleiner gaat zijn dan de X32.
> 
> Als de verkoopprijs te dicht bij die 2500 euro blijft gaat niemand die kleine tafels kopen en gaat iedereen voor de X32, omdat die ook veel makkelijker te verhuren valt.



Als ik het zo lees duurt het nog wel even met die tafeltjes. Bij de lancering van de X32 schoof de leveringsdatum ook steeds op.
We wachten het gewoon af. Mijn tafel werkt nog prima, al is die wat gebruiksonvriendelijker.
tzt dat de tafels geleverd worden zien we wel weer verder. 

het is jammer dat er nog geen leveringsdatum en prijzen bekend zijn van die dingen..en dat dit ook nog niet verwacht wordt. 

Ik denk dat er vanzelf een tegenoffensief komt van concurrenten met betere systemen en weer andere opties..
Het is simpel...ze zullen voorop moeten lopen met vernieuwing..het is nu de vraag of ze dat blijven doen...

----------


## vasco

> Is die al ergens verkrijgbaar?



Nee nog niet en dat was ook niet mijn insteek. Ik verwees naar de 19 inch versie n.a.v. een vraag of er ook zo een versie zou komen.





> Ik mag ook hopen dat de prijs van de Producer, Rack en Compact in dezelfde verhouding kleiner gaat zijn dan de X32.



Maar blijf ook reëel, alle varianten zijn een volwaardige X32. Alleen is er steeds minde lokale controle, die verplaats naar de software. Je hoeft niet gelijk een iPad te kopen, een laptop (met touchscreen) kan het net zo goed met de Xcontrol software (Windows, Mac en Linux). Of je koopt een goedkope Android tablet, hebben ze ook een app voor. Enkel de core versie is onbruikbaar zonder S16 omdat hier ook de A/D en D/A converters niet inzitten.

Maar adviesprijzen (dollar) zijn genoemd in de NAMM video:
Compact 2499
Producer 1999
Rack 1499
Core 999

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nee nog niet en dat was ook niet mijn insteek. Ik verwees naar de 19 inch versie n.a.v. een vraag of er ook zo een versie zou komen.
> 
> Maar blijf ook reëel, alle varianten zijn een volwaardige X32. Alleen is er steeds minde lokale controle, die verplaats naar de software. Je hoeft niet gelijk een iPad te kopen, een laptop (met touchscreen) kan het net zo goed met de Xcontrol software. Enkel de core versie is onbruikbaar zonder S16 omdat hier ook de A/D en D/A converters niet inzitten.



Onder de streep ben je dan nog niet goedkoper uit. Als je vanaf niets begint zul je er dan toch nog een iPad of (basismodel) laptop bij moeten hebben.

Die X32 Core is dan feitelijk weer wel anders, alleen een losse DSP, maar met een enkele S16 heb je dan de functies van een X16 te pakken. Alleen nog steeds zonder faders.

Geef mij om eerlijk te zijn maar een X32 Core met een rijtje faders er aan vast, samen met een losse S16 voor de helft van een X32, en ik denk dat je dan veel mensen hun tape-sets kan laten vervangen.

----------


## vasco

X16 is een heel andere "mixer", heeft niets met de X32 serie te maken en hoort in dit topic niet thuis.

X32 Core met een BCF2000 aan de MIDI-port en S16 dan voor het taperackje 
Als je de prijs van de Producer naast een 01V96i legt krijg je veel meer voor behoorlijk minder geld. Krijg wel een dubbeltje op de eerste rij gevoel bij jou wensen. Bij de Compact en Producer heb je echt geen tablet of computer nodig om ze te bedienen. Onder de streep ben je dan wel degelijk goedkoper.

En zeg eens eerlijk, hoeveel techneuten lopen er nog rond die geen laptop hebben tegenwoordig. In mijn omgeving is er geen meer te vinden zonder. Helemaal vanaf nul zal dus wel meevallen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> X16 is een heel andere "mixer", heeft niets met de X32 serie te maken en hoort in dit topic niet thuis.
> 
> X32 Core met een BCF2000 aan de MIDI-port en S16 dan voor het taperackje 
> Als je de prijs van de Producer naast een 01V96i legt krijg je veel meer voor behoorlijk minder geld. Krijg wel een dubbeltje op de eerste rij gevoel bij jou wensen. Bij de Compact en Producer heb je echt geen tablet of computer nodig om ze te bedienen. Onder de streep ben je dan wel degelijk goedkoper.



Bijzonder veel goedkoper ben je dan weer niet. Zelfs het gat tussen een 'grote' X32 en een Producer zal uiteindelijk zo'n 500-750 euro zijn. Ik denk dat er genoeg technici zijn die dan liever eieren voor hun geld kiezen en gelijk voor een grote versie van de X32 zullen gaan, omdat je daar wél die bands op een festival op kwijt kan.

Gezien de X32 al bijna niks weegt in verhouding met 'grote' tafels zullen de Compact en de Producer echt alleen nuttig zijn voor mensen die logistiek extreem klein behuisd zijn. Of in de studio -- een X32 Rack/Core zie ik nog in een opnamestudio hangen, of een keer mee gaan op locatie-opnames voor een A/V productie. Waar er misschien maar heel beperkt ruimte is voor de opname-tafel, en de mix op de scène zelf gewoon set-it-and-forget it is, waarna het later in het DAW toch wordt afgemasterd.

In een live situatie zie ik weinig voordelen voor een tafel die kleiner is maar ook maar marginaal goedkoper. Het is niet dat ze te duur zijn voor wat ze doen, maar het is vooral dat ze in verhouding met de grote X32 te duur zijn om niet gelijk voor de X32 te kiezen.

----------


## RobertK

> Drummers zijn al erg genoeg zonder monitor. (bijna zo erg als gitaristen)
> We gaan nog eens extra problemen bij creëren door ze op monitor te zetten?



In ears?
En het was maar een voorbeeld, voor mijn doeleinde gaat het bijv over strijkers...

----------


## showband

> Maar adviesprijzen (dollar) zijn genoemd in de NAMM video:
> Compact 2499
> Producer 1999
> Rack 1499
> Core 999



ik zit al een tijdje te gassen om eind dit jaar een X32 rekversie in het bandrek te gooien. Dat zo een ding er aan zat te komen leek wel duidelijk.

als die prijzen kloppen qua verdeling dan  is een core + S16 duurder dan een rack?????

De core als backup voor x32 is leuk en maakt hun systeem wel een stuk betrouwbaarder.
als ze een "redundant mode" programmeren heb je een X32 met volledige redundancy voor <3500 euro. Dan is die betrouwbaarheidsdiscussie wel ineens helemaal anders....

Kan dat rackding ook functioneren als stageblock? Dat als er een pa met AES50 network poorten komt het ding gewoon afgetakt kan worden?

----------


## vasco

> Ik denk dat er genoeg technici zijn die dan liever eieren voor hun geld kiezen en gelijk voor een grote versie van de X32 zullen gaan, *omdat je daar wél die bands op een festival op kwijt kan*.



Op elke X32 uit de serie kun je evenveel kwijt dus dat is niet het punt/probleem. Het type X32 maakt in deze theoretisch niets uit maar ik snap dit punt. Op een festival is zoveel mogelijk directe controle in één layer wel zo lekker. Ik vraag mij alleen af hoeveel technici werkelijk voor deze tafel gaan kiezen en hem dan ook op een festival plaatsen.

Ik zie deze X32 serie eerder voor het bruiloft- en partijenband circuit waar deze de mengtafels tot 3500 euro zal gaan vervangen als betaalbaar digitaal. Netto zijn deze bands goedkoper uit omdat de out-board er al inzit en ze geen analoge (zware/grote) snake mee dragen omdat ze dit met een S16 en een rolletje UTP afkunnen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik zit al een tijdje te gassen om eind dit jaar een X32 rekversie in het bandrek te gooien. Dat zo een ding er aan zat te komen leek wel duidelijk.
> 
> als die prijzen kloppen qua verdeling dan  is een core + S16 duurder dan een rack?????
> 
> De core als backup voor x32 is leuk en maakt hun systeem wel een stuk betrouwbaarder.
> als ze een "redundant mode" programmeren heb je een X32 met volledige redundancy voor <3500 euro. Dan is die betrouwbaarheidsdiscussie wel ineens helemaal anders....
> 
> Kan dat rackding ook functioneren als stageblock? Dat als er een pa met AES50 network poorten komt het ding gewoon afgetakt kan worden?



Volgens mij is een Core + S16 al even duur als een Producer. Voor even veel aansluitingen als een X32 in een compact formaat kom je uit op een Producer met een losse S16, en dan kun je net zo goed voor hetzelfde geld een X32 kopen.

Behringer had zelf al een demo-setup met 3 X32's op een AES50 netwerk voor FOH, monitor en opnametafels. Of ze dan ook elkaars DSP over konden nemen als één van de tafels het mocht begeven (en er dus feitelijk één mix gemaakt wordt) weet ik niet zeker, maar dat zou wel een onderscheidende feature zijn.

Een X32 op FOH met een Rack/Core als reserve en een Producer op monitortafel zou ik dan wel weer een interessante optie vinden als tour-systeem.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als ik het zo lees duurt het nog wel even met die tafeltjes. Bij de lancering van de X32 schoof de leveringsdatum ook steeds op.



Dat had waarschijnlijk ook met de software te maken, zolang die nog niet goed functioneel is dan heeft het weinig nut om uit te gaan leveren, dat werkt alleen maar tegen je. Misschien hadden ze ook nog niet alle onderdelen, dat zal nu niet het probleem zijn aangezien er gewoon dezelfde gebruikt worden als in de grotere X32. (Het is dan meer het verdelen van de onderdelen over de verschillende typen.)





> Ik denk dat er vanzelf een tegenoffensief komt van concurrenten met betere systemen en weer andere opties..
> Het is simpel...ze zullen voorop moeten lopen met vernieuwing..het is nu de vraag of ze dat blijven doen...



En daar zullen concurrenten het wel moeilijker hebben, behringer is wat prijs betreft al nooit te kloppen geweest. Het miste vaak nog wat aan kwaliteit.

Ik denk wel dat er in het duurdere segment (96kHz >40 kanalen) ruimte blijft voor anderen, dat zal behringer zelf ook willen omdat ze anders geen midas meer verkopen. Ik zie een X32 nog niet zomaar op een festival liggen, hoeft ook niet, is hij ook niet voor gemaakt.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als de verkoopprijs te dicht bij die 2500 euro blijft gaat niemand die kleine tafels kopen en gaat iedereen voor de X32, omdat die ook veel makkelijker te verhuren valt.



Weet ik niet, er zijn toch wel erg veel tapeacts die allemaal 19" tafels gebruiken, die maakt dat niet uit. Die willen gewoon een tafel die in de kist past...

----------


## vasco

> Voor even veel aansluitingen als een X32 in een compact formaat kom je uit op een Producer met een losse S16, en dan kun je net zo goed voor hetzelfde geld een X32 kopen.



Nee, als je het zo bekijkt krijg je voor de "meerprijs" een digitale 16/8 snake over UTP terwijl jij bij de fullframe deze niet meetelt. Wil je eerlijk vergelijken, tel dan ook bij de fullframe versie twee S16's op voor 32/16 over UTP. Nu vergelijk jij een compactere versie met digitale snake tegenover de grote broer zonder wat voor een snake dan ook. Wil je heel eerlijk vergelijken tel je bij alle versies twee S16's erbij als 32/16 digitale snake. Kijk naar het concept want hier gaat eigenlijk je vergelijking/gedachtegang mank.

Voor tapeacts zie ik niet in waarom je meer dan 16/8 moet hebben in je rek dus de Producer is prima zonder digisnake te gebruiken. Als die maximaal net zoveel gaat kosten als de nu veel gebruikte 01V96's in dit segment dan denk ik dat ze prima gaan verkopen. Je krijgt immers meer voor minder inclusief een optie voor één of meerdere digitale snakes waardoor je maximaal naar 32/16 kan uitbreiden.

Wij overwegen voor kleine klussen (die meestal ook nog eens niet veel mogen kosten) een Compact of Producer met één S16 aan te gaan schaffen. O.a. de kleinere "footprint" tegenover de fullframe is namelijk interessant en (veel) meer dan 16 in-/8 uitgangen niet nodig in veel van deze situaties.

----------


## showband

ik ben wel benieuwd naar de upscale route die midas gaat doen.

behringer is een enorm stuk marktverkenning aan het doen
bugfixes
economy of scale
marketshare verwerven in de onderkant van de markt.

het zou raar zijn als midas niet straks een soort pro versie aan deze gebruikersbase gaat aanbieden.
Ik bedoel, als je (naar eigen zeggen) 100.000 gebruikers van X32 kan aanbieden dat je je USB stick met basismix van een band in een midas kunt duwen en je stagebloks niet gelijk weg hoeft te gooien,
 dan loop je een stuk voor op andere merken....

Dat moet de marketeers niet koud laten. Die willen straks echt wel de bovenlaag van die X32 gebruikers hebben wanneer ze upgraden. Anders blijven die naar yamaha, soundcraft, digico enz. Upgraden.
Ik verwacht dat er een upgraderoute opgetuigt zal worden om die groep te pakken.

_Had ik al gezegd dat voor het bandrekje een rekversie enorm handig en GAS opwekkend is? 3/4 units stageblok + mengtafel voor 1400euri_ woehoe!

----------


## frederic

@showband, daar geef je idd een interessant gegeven.
Een mix van een X32 probleemloos overzetten naar een Midasmentafel zou interessant zijn.
Als Behringer inderdaad alles gebaseerd heeft op Midas, zou dit in principe moeten kunnen.

Alleen vrees ik dat in werklijkheid het geheel toch niet zo compatibel en gebaseerd is op Midas zoals wordt beweerd.

----------


## desolation

Je stageblocks gebruiken met midas zal sowieos niet gaan, 48k vs 96k AES50 ...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Je stageblocks gebruiken met midas zal sowieos niet gaan, 48k vs 96k AES50 ...



Dit kunnen ze natuurlijk in een toekomstige firmware-update nog veranderen, maar ik weet niet of ze dat zullen doen.

Als je Behringer en Midas aan elkaar kan hangen dan wordt het natuurlijk wel gunstig om een X32 te gebruiken met Midas outboards en DSPs, of een digi-Midas met een rijtje S16's er aan vast.

Ik zou zelf gokken dat ze dat bewust vertikken om een stukje vendor-locking te houden.

----------


## RobertK

> Dit kunnen ze natuurlijk in een toekomstige firmware-update nog veranderen, maar ik weet niet of ze dat zullen doen.
> 
> Als je Behringer en Midas aan elkaar kan hangen dan wordt het natuurlijk wel gunstig om een X32 te gebruiken met Midas outboards en DSPs, of een digi-Midas met een rijtje S16's er aan vast.
> 
> Ik zou zelf gokken dat ze dat bewust vertikken om een stukje vendor-locking te houden.



Een digi-midas met S16 blokken,
dat is hetzelfde als een Ferrari met een suzuki alto motor...

Midas heeft het goed voor elkaar digitaal (naar mijn mening de best klinkende digitale tafels), ze gaan echt niet hun spul compatible maken met Behringer.
Ik weet dat het uit dezelfde holding komt nu, maar ze gaan een hoop trouwe klanten verliezen als ze ermee gaan lopen kloten.

Het zou wel ideaal zijn als je een Midas pro op front neerzet en een x32 op monitoren, over 1 midas stageblock...
Maar over een s16 blok, kan je net zo goed een x32 op front gooien.

----------


## frederic

Hop naar boven

Zijn er al wat meer ervaringen? (buiten Desolation)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Hop naar boven. Zijn er al wat meer ervaringen? (buiten Desolation)



Wat wil je horen? Hoe weinig klachten er lijken te zijn, hoe snel die vaak opgelost worden? 
Hoe fijn de laatste ipad app werkt, met zelfs een tap voor de delay.

----------


## frederic

Over de geluidskwaliteit vb?
Over het summen? Blijft de klank nog een beetje overeind?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Over de geluidskwaliteit vb?
> Over het summen? Blijft de klank nog een beetje overeind?



Ik vind van wel, maar ik hou dan ook niet van het vollopen van analoge bussen die daardoor "warm" gaan klinken.

----------


## PvG

> Over de geluidskwaliteit vb?
> Over het summen? Blijft de klank nog een beetje overeind?



Erg tevreden. Klein probleempje gehad met de ethercons (slecht contact door pinnen die wegschuiven), maar dat is opgelost (niet meer direct in/uitpluggen in de chassisdelen). Geluid is prima. Ik neig zelfs te zeggen dat het laag wat voller/dieper klinkt dan op een Presonus. Vwb features legt de Presonus het op alle vlakken af. Tot nu toe 1 bugje waar ik last van heb: de ethernet verbinding met een Apple Airport Express komt alleen tot stand als de airport express wordt gestart na de x32. 

Wachten op de X32 compact als backup/sub/monitor-mixer...

Peter (ex SL24 eigenaar).

----------


## renevanh

Koninginnedag een X32 op demo gehad en daarmee m'n vaste bandje gemixt. Helaas geen fatsoenlijke FOH mogelijk dus veel moet de iPad in het publiek gestaan. Wel een uitkomst, dat was met m'n LX7 een halve marathon geworden. Meteen ook tegen een serieus nadeeltje aangelopen: in het zonnetje zie je NIKS van de scribble strips, echt helemaal niks. Geen text, geen icoontjes, geen kleurtjes. Toch weer tape op de mixer moeten plakken.

Meteen over die iPad app: die is echt heel netjes. Kreeg het zo snel niet voor elkaar de gain van de kanalen te bedienen, maar die knop 'REMOTE' op de console zal er ook wel niet voor niets zitten, ik gok dat ik daar iets voor moet activeren.
Ook 32 kanalen live over USB of firewire kunnen opnemen (Reaper) is erg handig. Laptop eraan en gaan!

De tafel zelf zit er prima uit. Rotaries zijn ook prima. Jammer dat er niet per kanaal een (toewijsbare) rotary zit voor gain/pan, maar je kan niet alles hebben.
Faders - en dan vooral de knoppen - voelen en ogen wel heel cheap, maar verder werken ze goed. Snel, exact (veel netter dan een Si Compact als je het mij vraagt) en het typische gevoel van tegen de motorisatie (is dat een woord?) inschuiven is er totaal niet.

De interface vind ik wat minder. Het zit er allemaal wel in maar het is duidelijk dat er niet zoveel onderzoek in is gestoken zoals A&H dat bij de GLD gedaan heeft. Het prijsverschil is er ook niet voor niets natuurlijk. Met name de indicatie voor de gates op het scherm is vaag (bij VU op het kanaal wel weer prima) en de werking van het 'Utility' submenu is soms wat onverwacht.

Dan het belangrijkste: klank. Prima wat mij betreft. Ik heb geen rare dingen gehoord (behalve toen er een input even wat overstuurde, maar dat is dan wel weer logisch) en ook geen rare toeren moeten uithalen. GEQ op main niet gebruikt en PEQ op kanalen ook spaarzaam (alleen wat bij zangers en blazers). Prima sound kunnen neerzetten zoals ik eigenlijk wel gewend ben met de LX7 waar gewoon GB30 pre-amps inzitten. De PEQ heeft wel ontzettend veel opties, dat is erg leuk (en tegelijk overbodig, maar toch).
PEQ op de kanalen is ook in orde en doet wat je verwacht, misschien zelfs iets meer. -2dB geeft echt meteen een verschil waar je op een analoge bak nog wel eens tot -5dB moet doordraaien.

Al met al erg nette mixer. Het is geen goud maar een hele goede concurrent in zijn prijsklasse. Toch twijfel ik nog altijd sterk over de aanschaf. Een hele set (X32, 2x S16, multi en kistje) kost een slordige 4500,- in de BTW. Een GLD setje zou ongeveer 7500,- in de BTW moeten kosten, wat 3000,- meer is voor een mixer die zich qua klank niet direct zal onderscheiden in mijn werkgebied maar qua flexibiliteit en verkoopbaarheid over 5 jaar waarschijnlijk wel. Moeilijk moeilijk moeilijk...

----------


## desolation

Over de verkoopbaarheid van de GLD heb ik toch zo mijn twijfels, hier in belgie wordt er door de distributeur met grote regelmaat een dikke promotie naar je kop geslingerd (mooie nettokorting + gratis iPad). De verkoop/marktacceptatie lijkt me dan toch ni zo geweldig.

Daarnaast is 3000EUR toch een hele hap verschil voor een tafel die je, naar mijn mening, nul niks de botten meerwaarde bied. Zo mist de GLD bv de USB/Firewire recording interface die op mijn eigen X32 regelmatig gebruikt wordt. Het is en blijft 2/3 van de totale prijs van een X32 set, wat ik toch aardig veel geld vind voor minder features.

----------


## showband

ik ben ook bang dat als straks half de wereld een stageblok of mixer met AES50 heeft staan. Dat het dan uit praktische overwegingen niet handig meer is om met GLD te werken.

Ik bedoel, het gaat echt niet lang duren voor er minimaal een S16 achter in ons bandrek ingebouwd zit. Dat scheelt je ***sgruwelijk veel opbouwtijd voor die 800euro... Op het moment zijn namelijk vrijwel alle kleine PA bedrijven als gekken X32's aan het kopen. Zo eind 2013 denk ik dat je als band gewoon een S16 en een stickie meeneemt als gangbare methode.

----------


## peterwagner

> Op het moment zijn namelijk vrijwel alle kleine PA bedrijven als gekken X32's aan het kopen. Zo eind 2013 denk ik dat je als band gewoon een S16 en een stickie meeneemt als gangbare methode.



Dat zal wel meevallen, ik ben er nog geen 1 tegengekomen, en ken ook geen bedrijf dat er 1 van plan is te kopen. Misschien zit jij in een andere markt?

----------


## RayM

Ik ken er één  :Cool:  (niet ik)

----------


## renevanh

> Daarnaast is 3000EUR toch een hele hap verschil voor een tafel die je, naar mijn mening, nul niks de botten meerwaarde bied. Zo mist de GLD bv de USB/Firewire recording interface die op mijn eigen X32 regelmatig gebruikt wordt. Het is en blijft 2/3 van de totale prijs van een X32 set, wat ik toch aardig veel geld vind voor minder features.



er is toch wel een verschil. Op de GLD was ik zo weg, stond binnen een uur monitors te draaien op een geheel naar wens ingerichte tafel. Met de X32 heb ik een paar uur zitten preppen en zoeken, dat is een erg belangrijk puntje. Ik ben fan van de GLD maar m'n portomonee nog niet

----------


## desolation

> Dat zal wel meevallen, ik ben er nog geen 1 tegengekomen, en ken ook geen bedrijf dat er 1 van plan is te kopen. Misschien zit jij in een andere markt?



ik zie hier in belgie toch aardig wat mensen die rangeren in het live-on-tape en coverband milieu een X32 in huis halen. Voor dry hire is het zeker niet het geval, maar voor eigen productie zie je hier vaker en vaker de X32 opduiken. 

Overigens vind ik het preppen bij eerste gebruik eigenlijk geen sterk argument om een tafel niet te willen. Het is voor mij sowieso not done om te verwachten dat je bij eerste aanraking zo weg bent met een nieuw digitaal platform, ookal kan je tegenwoordig erg veel preprep doen door al de beschikbare computersoft.
Een VI of SD vond ik ook best intuitief werken, maar toch neem je als serieuze tech minimum 1u extra als er een tafel gaat liggen die je nooit hebt gebruikt. Kan je lekker alles doorlopen en advies vragen aan de eigenaar die je met raad en daad kan bijstaan. 
Zelfs met analoog was het vaak niet het geval dat elke gasttech zomaar ermee weg was, hoe vaak we niet hebben moeten uitleggen hoe het nu toch zat met die rare rode schuifjes (de VCA's) op de MH3/4 want dat hadden ze nog nooit gezien voordien. Of helden die het ding op FOH in monitor mode duwden en er dan echt niet meer aan uit konden.

----------


## RayM

Dat is gelijk een nadeel van de GLD, er is geen offline software. Prepareren moet je dus in de tafel doen.

----------


## desolation

Bizar, voor de iLive is die er wel (hoewel ik het nooit begrepen heb dat ze zo arrogant waren er een betaalde applicatie van te maken, op een console van 12k wil ik echt geen 100EUR betalen voor een remote control/offline editor)

----------


## vasco

Ik heb hier de iLive controller/(offline)editor software gewoon draaien op laptops en heb daar nooit ene cent voor neergelegd. Je kunt de software gratis downloaden van de A&H website.

Voor de iPad app dien je inderdaad wel 100 dollar te betalen en dat is geen offline editor maar een remote control surface. Echter is de gratis Behringer X32 iPad app ook enkel een remote.

----------


## frederic

idd, enkel de app voor ipad is betalend bij ilive.

----------


## RayM

Maar de Behringer heeft ook offline software die gratis is. De Ilive heeft die idd ook.
Voor de GLD is er alleen een Ipad remote, die is ook gratis.

----------


## renevanh

> Overigens vind ik het preppen bij eerste gebruik eigenlijk geen sterk argument om een tafel niet te willen. Het is voor mij sowieso not done om te verwachten dat je bij eerste aanraking zo weg bent met een nieuw digitaal platform,



Daar ben ik het mee eens, maar het viel wel op.
De GLD die ik toentertijd voor me kreeg was om mee te spelen en vervolgens de analoge GB4 te pakken om de show mee te draaien. Ik was er binnen 30 minuten al zo op thuis dat ik de show zonder problemen op de GLD gedraaid heb, dat is dan toch wel een opvallend verschil met een X32 waar ik echt anderhalf uur heb zitten zoeken en pielen voordat ik het door begon te krijgen.

Los daarvan leuke tafel, maar ik ben een rastwijfelaar... :P

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Meteen over die iPad app: die is echt heel netjes. Kreeg het zo snel niet voor elkaar de gain van de kanalen te bedienen, maar die knop 'REMOTE' op de console zal er ook wel niet voor niets zitten, ik gok dat ik daar iets voor moet activeren.



Je selecteert een kanaal bank bijv. Ch1-8, waarschijnlijk zie je nu faders of de ipad. (En staat deze op home boven)
Druk op Detail.
Check links of je het goed kanaal hebt, zo niet selecteer je die links onder.
Dan pak je het 1e tabblad, config/preamp geheten en daar kun je de gain, inputdelay, low cut (frequentie) etc. instellen. Ook de mono/center send zit hier.

Als je de gate en eq van de kanalen wel hebt kunnen vinden, vind ik het raar dat je hier overheen gekeken hebt. Het is gewoon een ander tabblad. Of zocht je nog zo'n echte "Ouderwetse" potmeter.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik was er binnen 30 minuten al zo op thuis dat ik de show zonder problemen op de GLD gedraaid heb, dat is dan toch wel een opvallend verschil met een X32 waar ik echt anderhalf uur heb zitten zoeken en pielen voordat ik het door begon te krijgen.



Ik heb er digico gebruikers op gehad en met wat bijsturen was ik binnen 15 minuten niet meer nodig.
Ja enkel om het kwijl van de ipad af te vegen. Dat kennen ze niet. (Behalve met een remote desktop, en dus een windows start balk op je apple)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar de Behringer heeft ook offline software die gratis is. De Ilive heeft die idd ook.
> Voor de GLD is er alleen een Ipad remote, die is ook gratis.



Deze offline software kan ook online gebruikt worden. (op een windows machine), maar er is ook nog een iphone app meer gericht op monitor instellen. En je kunt trouwens tot 5 ipads aansluiten als je niet wilt switchen. (Maar dat kost bijna meer als de tafel)

Een android app is in ontwikkeling en gaat er ook komen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Op het moment zijn namelijk vrijwel alle kleine PA bedrijven als gekken X32's aan het kopen. Zo eind 2013 denk ik dat je als band gewoon een S16 en een stickie meeneemt als gangbare methode.



Of ze wachten af hoe de markt acceptatie word, als deze er komt kan dit zo wel eens gebeuren. Moeilijk als je jarenlang geen behringer hebt willen gebruiken en dan komt er zo'n mengtafel die het wel ineens doet. (Al was de DDX3216 ook niet slecht)

----------


## renevanh

> Check links of je het goed kanaal hebt, zo niet selecteer je die links onder.
> Dan pak je het 1e tabblad, config/preamp geheten en daar kun je de gain, inputdelay, low cut (frequentie) etc. instellen. Ook de mono/center send zit hier.



Uiteraard gezien, maar de gain knop was 'greyed out'. Kan ook zijn omdat de tafel niet de nieuwste software had of ergens een instelling niet actief was. Is ook maar een detail natuurlijk.

----------


## vasco

> Deze offline software kan ook online gebruikt worden. (op een windows machine)



Niet alleen Windows, ze hebben ook een versie voor Mac en Linux. Een versie voor Android schijnt inderdaad in de maak te zijn.

----------


## desolation

Probleem met android is dat elk device zijn eigen resolutie en hardware heeft, dus das niet zo evident om daar een app voor te ontwikkelen die overal netjes fullscreen op werkt

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...dus das niet zo evident om daar een app voor te ontwikkelen ...



eh, heb je wel eens een programeer-straat gezien? Daar zitten dan minstens 500 man te tikken aan sub-routines....... 

Is meer een kwestie van tijd en budget...

----------


## desolation

niet noodzakelijk. met android heb je gewoon de onzin dat er héél veel mensen zo'n 100/150-eur prutstablet hebben met amper CPU power en een low-res scherm
Als je dan je app hebt ontwikkeld voor de gemiddelde android tablet (Nexus 7, Galaxy series, Asus transformer, etc...) draait het voor geen meter op die trage prutsdingen, maar je krijgt wel veel klachten omdat het "niet werkt op hun android tablet".

----------


## drbeat

> niet noodzakelijk. met android heb je gewoon de onzin dat er héél veel mensen zo'n 100/150-eur prutstablet hebben met amper CPU power en een low-res scherm
> Als je dan je app hebt ontwikkeld voor de gemiddelde android tablet (Nexus 7, Galaxy series, Asus transformer, etc...) draait het voor geen meter op die trage prutsdingen, maar je krijgt wel veel klachten omdat het "niet werkt op hun android tablet".



Ik heb een samsung tablet en dat draait super stabiel, retesnel en heeft een dot extras die op een aple niet zit. Zelfs de goedkopere van mijn dochtertje draait prima met al die gekke spelletjes en dingen. en het communiceert allemaal met elkaar, de tv, de telefoontjes, de tabetjes. Zonder al te gek te doen dus die neerbuigende taal over android vind ik zeker niet gepast!

Overigens kost het allemaal niet meer zo veel rekenkracht als je zou denken..ik speel ook spellen op de android samsung die al voor een iPad  soms wat slikken is..  

heb je het over de mega budget tabletjes dan zou het misschien kunnen maar die samsung tabletjes zijn echt goed en misschien wel beter omdat je om hem op een tv aan te sluiten er verder geen speciale connector voor moet hebben..die aple heeft dat wel..

Ook de concurrent van aple is goed, en net zo betrouwbaar.......

----------


## desolation

Ik spreek niet neerbuigend over android, want ik ben zelf ook zeer tevreden met mijn RAZR HD bv.
Er is echter géén hardware standaard of minimumspec voor android, en dat is in deze gevallen nadelig. Dat heeft er ook voor gezorgd dat er een bak aan tablets op de markt zijn met hardware die in alle opzichten gewoon nét niet is (capacitief scherm, weinig geheugen, low-res scherm, processor van 3 generaties terug).

Dat jouw samsung prima draait kan ik geloven, samen met de Transformers is dat een van de duurste android tabs die er is (en dat zie je ook aan de prestaties en specs). Er zijn echter heel wat echt low-end tablets tegenwoordig (denk aan alles tussen 50 en 150 euros), en dat is nog leuk voor een facebookspel maar ga er geen cpu intensieve apps op draaien. Ik spreek nergens neerbuigend over android, noch over de betrouwbaarheid. Er zijn echter zat heel goedkope toestellen op de markt die maar net goed zijn voor wat surfen en mailen, als je daar niet akkoord mee bent, sorry, dan snap je het gewoon niet. Het niet bestaan van standaarden qua resolutie, minimumspecs qua hardware per OS release (en zelfs als ze er waren, dan flash je er nog een custom rom op) zijn al sinds jaar en dag een hekelpunt voor developers bij android.

Daarnaast is ook niet elke iPad dezelfde, en dat begin je ook al goed te merken. iPad 1 is al zo hopeloos verouderd dat die ook veel zaken niet ondersteunt, daar moet je dan een iPad 2 of Retina al voor hebben. Verschil is wel dat ze daar gewoon zeggen "alles vanaf iPad 2 kan tool x draaien", maar op android is er gewoon geen richtlijn. Je kan prima een 3D intensief spel op je Lidl-tablet van 70EUR kwakken en er dan stom van staan dat het niet werkt. En DAT is waar het schoentje wringt.

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Ik vind het een beetje een zinloze discussie. Net of we de Mac vergelijken met een PC. Ook daar vele oudere en tragere systemen die niet alle software kunnen draaien. Daarom hebben geven ze dan ook minimale en gewenste systeem eisen aan. Als je dan toch op een minder systeem draait heb je ook geen reden om te klagen. Dit is natuurlijk ook eenvoudig te doen met Android app's. Sterker nog, je komt dat al tegen. En ja, op mijn S3 draait bijna alles. Maar de Kwalitatief Uitermate Teleurstellende HTC die ik hiervoor had gaf veel problemen. Gewoon dus ook een Android app a.u.b. Zowel voor tablet als voor smartphone. Net als bij de i-tjes.

----------


## moderator

X32 weer graag...

----------


## Gast1401081

> X32 weer graag...



daar heb ik  - nog - geen verstand van, 

wel weet ik dat een programmeer-ding-flop-bips-apparaat voor willekeurige "apps" op welk platform dan ook gewoon gratis op te halen is, dus leef je uit, voor je Android/iPadPodPhone dingflofbips... 

oh, ik zag bovenstaand ergens "een S-16 meenemen als backline-item" maar dat lijkt me overbodig, en raar, volgens mij neemt het bandje gewoon de instrumenten mee, die S-16 heeft toch verder geen enkele intelligentie? Is toch alleen een snake met wat AD-DA-conversie?

----------


## showband

> oh, ik zag bovenstaand ergens "een S-16 meenemen als backline-item" maar dat lijkt me overbodig, en raar, volgens mij neemt het bandje gewoon de instrumenten mee, die S-16 heeft toch verder geen enkele intelligentie? Is toch alleen een snake met wat AD-DA-conversie?



En natuurlijk kun je het bands niet verplichten. Maar het zelf meenemen van monitors kun je als bedrijf ook niet voorschrijven. De praktijk wijst uit dat de investering voor een bandrek met eigebn monitoring nu al best gemeengoed aan het worden is. Als bassit/gitarist enz is een goed beltpackje goedkoper dan een versterker. En stukken minder sjouwen. Je ziet in het commerciële circuit dat de monitorman uitsterft.

Het verschijnsel digisnake en WiFi mixen is nu aan een opmars bezig. Een van de dingen die bij het opzetten het meeste tijd kost is je multi goed inpluggen en de microfoons plaatsen/inpluggen. Dat is ook het meest foutgevoelige deel.

Op het podium zijn er meerdere bands waaronder mijne waarbij de muzikanten zelf wel even zijn microfoon neerzet en prikt. (als saxofonist is dat een clipje opclippen en met een lange XLR in een gelabeled gat steken.) Omdat je als band toch al werkt met een prewired in-earrekje is het als band sneller om zelf wel even de kabel in te prikken en beltpackje aanzetten. De podiummix is dan klaar. De bas/toetsen/gitaar doen dat met een DI. De zang zit pre wired met een wireless ontvanger sowieso al in het rek ingebouwd. enz Dat maakt dat de geluidsman eigenlijk alleen even de drums van microfoons moet voorzien. En in sommige bands is zelfs dat ingebouwd of electronisch. Opbouwtijd op het podium is dan een kwartier.

Alleen van het monitorrek naar de FOH mixer hou je dan nog steeds een berg verbindingen over. 
Door nu in dat monitorrek pre-wired het digi stageblok mee te nemen Hou je maar een connector over naar het front. Grote haspel inpluggen en naar de FOH lopen. 2 minuten? Met een digi stageblok (AES50 / MADI / roland?) in het rek ingebouwd zit sluit je 9 man met een catkabel aan zonder nadenken. Dan kort je de planning denk ik met een half uur in. En het scheelt een paar kilo XLR verbindigen. Geen kabelfouten. Geen slijtage aan de kabels. Niets. 
En nu die stageblocks al beginnen bij 800 euro... hmm. Dat is welbesteed geld volgens mij. 

Probleem nu is het gebrek aan een standaard. Maar de voordelen om het als band te doen lijken mij wel duidelijk. Ik vond de Ilive al tempting maar met wat rekenwerk kon ik de wissel tussen huren en dat ding kopen nog niet verantwoorden. Maar het prijspunt is enorm aan het dalen. En de opties zijn zich af aan het tekenen.

----------


## drbeat

Dit is al heel lang zo aan de gang binnen het bandjes wereldje.  Een rack met eigen monitormixer afgetakt met een 16 kanaals snake, waar men de kanalen die men wil paralel door prikt. Al onze multi kabels zijn zo ingericht. Ik heb nog al wat bandjes gehad waarbij de gitarist met een fx koffertje komt en speelt met inears en er op heel het podium geen versterker te vinden is.

Ook mijn band werkt al een aantal jaren zo. Binnen een kwartier staat alles opgebouwd en de mixer is digitaal dus een nummertje spelen en hier en daar de eq bijstellen en gaan..

Bij een groter optreden met een foh mixer wordt alles bij de mixer doorgeprikt en bij de drums nog wat mics voor de bekkens die recht de multi voor de foh in gaat. Kwartiertje soundceck en alles staat als een huis.

Geweldig werken zo....en met die digimixers vooral de x32 wordt dat allleen maar beter..ik wacht op dit moment op de rackmixer. Die lijkt mij de perfecte opvolger voor mijn digi mixer...

----------


## vasco

Het idee van Showband is op zich niet gek. Echter door de verscheidenheid aan protocollen die digisnakes gebruiken zie ik nog niet goed het nut van er één permanent in je monitorrack te bouwen. Kies je voor een type digimixer staat die vervolgens net niet bij die gig en kun je alsnog alles gaan steken. Als je ervoor kiest en je komt meestal (in dit geval) een X32 tegen dan is een S16 wel te overwegen maar ik zou toch ook een analoge Harting (split) behouden op het rack met eventueel een spinner. Wanneer je niet direct een Harting krijgt aangeboden om op je rack te steken kun je de spinner in de aanwezige multi (laten) steken.




> ...speelt met inears en er op heel het podium geen versterker te vinden is.



Een hoofdtelefoonversterker in de IEM (beltpack) is geen versterker op het podium?
Wel een hele compacte versterker natuurlijk  :Cool:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als je ervoor kiest en je komt meestal (in dit geval) een X32 tegen dan is een S16 wel te overwegen maar ik zou toch ook een analoge Harting (split) behouden op het rack met eventueel een spinner.



Ik zie net dat een X32rack minder als 1100 euro gaat kosten, dan kun je deze als stageblock + monitormix gebruiken. (Via ipad) Dat kost minder als 300 euro extra bovenop een S16. Dat is toch ook wel erg intertessant.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het hele digimix gebeuren heeft wat dat betreft de plank volledig misgeslagen, door het ontbreken van een standaard protocol zie je zelfs op de grote festivals nog steeds net zoveel mengtafels in de FOH tent als dat er bands optreden.
En vaak zijn er ook nog veel identieke tafels waarbij je met een USB stickje je eigen settings zou kunnen laden.
Het USB stick verhaal waarmee iedereen lekker gemaakt werd is dus ook nooit van de grond gekomen.

----------


## desolation

Op zich is dat prima doenbaar, genoeg bridge toestellen om elke tafel op elke rack te doen werken.
Het USB stick verhaal is er nog steeds voor mij, zolang er de tafel staat die je op je rider specced kan je overal met je stick terecht. En een beetje tourende band heeft over het algemeen wel eens elk merk onder de vingers gehad zodat je van alles wel een preset kan maken (en anders zijn er nog steeds offline editors).

De X32 Rack gaat overigens niet zo goedkoop zijn, dat is de target price van de Core.

----------


## drbeat

Heeft dat ook niet een beetje te maken met contracten en de financiële gevolgen voor die band als men op dat moment bij inprikken van de usb stick een error krijgt of firmware verschillen per tafel waardoor de gehuurde mixer die er staat crascht en de show niet door gaat of welk probleem dan ook....

Volgens mij werkt het daar zeker zo dat men liever safe than sorry zegt.. Ik heb zelfs al gezien dat de tafel van bv linconpark (sorry als ik het fout spel)  de zelfde plugins gebruikt die ook in de studioopname is gebruikt voor dat nummer...

Naar mate de kwaliteit op dat soort podia en festivals steeds meer richting de originele studioplaat cq opname gaat en de bezoeker van deze festivals meer en beter geluid ten gehoren wordt gebracht zal dit fenomeen alleen maar groter en erger worden denk ik zo...

terugkomend op de X32 productielijn en de opmerking hierboven omtrent het kostenplaatje van de producten en de compleetheid van de range kunnen we concludereN dat er in die prijsklasse gewoon niets vergelijkbaars te verkrijgen is en het in het café gig gebeuren er een prima prijs kwaliteit tafel wordt geleverd die ook nog eens schaalbaar
toe te passen is en ook nog eens relatief betaalbaar is en waarmee misschien ook nog eens geld mee verdiend kan worden binnen een kortere tijd......

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heeft dat ook niet een beetje te maken met contracten en de financiële gevolgen voor die band als men op dat moment bij inprikken van de usb stick een error krijgt of firmware verschillen per tafel waardoor de gehuurde mixer die er staat crascht en de show niet door gaat of welk probleem dan ook....



Ja, dat is heel goed mogelijk maar in de basis betekent dat dus dat de hardware net niet betrouwbaar genoeg is om op die manier te gebruiken. Voor het feit dat dit voordeel dus niet gebruikt wordt maakt het niet zoveel uit waar de oorzaak ligt.

----------


## drbeat

> Ja, dat is heel goed mogelijk maar in de basis betekent dat dus dat de hardware net niet betrouwbaar genoeg is om op die manier te gebruiken. Voor het feit dat dit voordeel dus niet gebruikt wordt maakt het niet zoveel uit waar de oorzaak ligt.



Dat denk ik dus ook. Met de combinatie van software en plugins van fx die de gasttechnieker dan weer gebruikt afwijkend van wat er standaard op de tafel geleverd wordt....

Maar das ook misschien goed, mixen en geluid heeft ook een beetje met creativiteit van de man achter de knoppen te maken, misschien wel heel veel.... En de band die op het podium staat wil zich ook onderscheiden van de rest op het festival...net dat beetje meer, mooier, vetter, scheller, harder, genuanceerder, gekker, duurder....nou goed je snapt me wel denk ik.... Dat hoort bij de mens...smaken verschillen...

Dat is volgens mij ook een van de redenen dat de bouw bv heel moeilijk standariseerd....omdat we gewoon dat rijtje hierboven als opdrachtgever of als woningkoper niet in de zelfde eenheidsworst gezien willen worden als de rest van Nederland....

Dat is volgens mij ook het succes van behringer met deze tafels...men onderscheid zich sterk van de concurrentie.......

----------


## djspeakertje

> Volgens mij werkt het daar zeker zo dat men liever safe than sorry zegt.. Ik heb zelfs al gezien dat de tafel van bv linconpark (sorry als ik het fout spel)  de zelfde plugins gebruikt die ook in de studioopname is gebruikt voor dat nummer...
> 
> Naar mate de kwaliteit op dat soort podia en festivals steeds meer richting de originele studioplaat cq opname gaat en de bezoeker van deze festivals meer en beter geluid ten gehoren wordt gebracht zal dit fenomeen alleen maar groter en erger worden denk ik zo...



Wat ze bij Linkin' Park doen is inderdaad het redelijk exact reproduceren van de studioplaat, maar het verbeteren van de mix door middel van Waves plugins. Veel digitale tafels (waaronder Midas, DiGiCo, Yamaha, A&H GLD, Avid) kunnen al dan niet met behulp van een insteekkaart Waves plugins inserten, en soms (iig bij Midas) ook bedienen vanaf de tafel zelf. Hiervoor is wel een Waves Soundgrid machine of externe Windows/Mac machine nodig. 
In het geval van Midas heb je daarbij ook de KT network bridge nodig van van AES50 naar Dante te gaan. Vervolgens kun je met behulp van een interface het Dante signaal omzetten in het digitale formaat waar je computer mee overweg kan (een Dante -> USB of FW interface dus). In je computer kun je met software als Waves Multirack plugins draaien als inserts op je tafel. Zo kan je niet alleen de standaard Waves plugs draaien, maar ook emulaties van vintage gear (denk aan Neve, SSL, Urei, EMT, Pulltech, API), waar je je digitale mix (blijkbaar) heel warm en analoog kan laten klinken, terwijl je alle voordelen van digitaal behoudt. 

Persoonlijk zit ik nog altijd te wachten op de dag dat iemand een stukje software schrijft waarmee je standaard (al dan niet freeware) VST en AU plugins als inserts kan gebruiken op een digitafel, onafhankelijk van het protocol van de digisnake gewoon de ethernetkabel in je laptop kunnen stoppen en m.b.v. die software plugins zoals die van VarietyOfSound kunnen draaien. Met je X32 bijvoorbeeld. (www.varietyofsound.wordpress.com voor de geïnteresseerden)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1PyMXMDMWI


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Berhinger heeft hier een topproduct neergezet, ik ben er nog sceptisch naar maar gezien de verhouding tussen prijs en mogelijkheden denk ik dat veel andere merken zich achter de oren aan het krabben zijn hoe ze hierop moeten reageren.
Uiteindelijk verwacht ik toch wel een keer dat er een echte standaard gaat komen, nu zit ieder merk op zijn eigen eiland maar op termijn gaat dat niet werken.
De X32 dwingt andere fabrikanten op zoek te gaan naar goedkopere oplossingen, een daarvan is het standariseren van het protocol waarmee men werkt.
Dat sceptische dat ik heb zullen er meer hebben, had het ding onder de Midas vlag op de markt gekomen dan waren er waarschijnlijk nog veel meer verkocht dan nu het geval is.

----------


## djspeakertje

Als het ding met een Midas sticker verkocht was dan was ie ook minstens 2 keer zo duur geweest, omdat Midas zich niet kan permitteren dezelfde goedkope componenten te gebruiken als Behringer doet. Bovendien doet de "powered by Midas" sticker zn werk prima.


Daan

----------


## drbeat

Ik zat laatst op youtube een filmpje te kijken waar hun foh man vertelde hoe hij mixte en dat hij veel plugins gebruikt van de studioversie. zal dat filmpje eens opzoeken.. Zou inderdaad ideaal zijn als je met je laptopje of iPad je eigen fx racket overal nee naar toe kunt nemen en inpluggen...

Maar gezien dat ook niet lukt met een simpel usb stickje zal dit vooral toekomstmuziek zijn....

Wel mooi dat buiten de firmware van de X32 nog roet in het eten kan gooien, je wel een soort van standaard hebt op dit platvorm...immers zijn persoonlijke instellingen op te slaan en omdat overal dezelfde fx en hardware (bijna dan mits de faders) wordt gebruikt lijkt me dat je de hoofdinstellingen op de grote X32 kunt bouwen en je deze naar de rackversie kunt laden en op een minilokatie met de iPad de verhoudingen nog wat kunt bijschroeven....ik ken geen enkel systeem die dit in zich heeft (als de geruchten en manuals en verkoopcijfers gaan kloppen met de werkelijkheid)

----------


## drbeat

Ik geloof dat in het bandjes café en zaaltjes gebeuren er toch vaker behringer wordt gebruikt dan dat er wordt toegegeven....

Zo werkte wij al heel lang met die 1 he digi eq omdat ie zo verrekte handig was in kwa prijs kwaliteit echt niet slecht te noemen was..

och en hoe verwend ben je met je materiaal....

Als een boer niet kan zwemmen ligt het immers aan t water....

En als je op festivalletjes dure digico's of een O2R ziet crashen of helemaal in ut begin de eerste digi tafel een band zag mixen dacht je ook van hoe halen ze t in hun hoofd...en nu wordt t gemeen goed....tijden veranderen...dus ook de vooroordelen en angsten enz...

Vroeger dacht men dat de aarde plat was en je er vanaf kon vallen.....toen der tijd een logische verklaring....nu verklaren ze je voor gek.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De X32 Rack gaat overigens niet zo goedkoop zijn, dat is de target price van de Core.



Tja dan maar snel de rack bestellen, zolang het nog wel gaat.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik zat laatst op youtube een filmpje te kijken waar hun foh man vertelde hoe hij mixte en dat hij veel plugins gebruikt van de studioversie. zal dat filmpje eens opzoeken.. Zou inderdaad ideaal zijn als je met je laptopje of iPad je eigen fx racket overal nee naar toe kunt nemen en inpluggen...



Post #772 van dit draadje toevallig? 
Als je een Waves multirack (via externe PC/Mac) of Waves Soundgrid (volledig Waves systeem) systeem hebt met een MADI interface en KT network bridge kun je je Waves plugs gebruiken met (bijna) iedere tafel die MADI of AES50 heeft. 
Ik las trouwens op het officiële X32 forum iets over iemand die Multirack met zn X32 gebruikt, als dat zou kunnen ben je helemaal klaar. 
Overigens is het nog steeds jammer dat je dan alleen Waves plugins kan draaien, terwijl er zoveel mooie VST's op het internet rondzwerven.


Daan

----------


## desolation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3pNHVbEwq8

Behringer heeft zelf een video over hoe je multirack gebruikt met de X32  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Kijk. 

Nou meteen de volgende vraag: Zou het mogelijk zijn om met een programma als Reaper zowel plugins te inserten als multitrack op te nemen (zonder de plugins ook op te nemen)? 
Dus:

S16 -> X32 -> REAPER -> Plugins -> X32
                                -> 32ch multitrack opname

En zou je ook inserts op subgroepen kunnen maken? In de offline editor krijg ik het wel voor elkaar, maar de vraag is of het werkt:
Routing/Card Out: Expansion Card Output 25-32; Out 1-8

Routing/Home: Aux In 1-4; Card 1-4

Dit betekent dat je 4 fysieke outputs inlevert, maar zelfs als je de tafel ook als monitortafel gebruikt houd je er nog 12 over. Nu kunnen we dus ook parallel processen (de drumsubgroep bijvoorbeeld). 


Daan

----------


## frederic

Jou computer gebruiken voor effectenrack, en DAW computer terzelfde tijd lijkt me toch een riskante onderneming

----------


## djspeakertje

Misschien wel, als je op ieder kanaal 2 of 3 plugins gebruikt gaat de boel geheid crashen, maar als je het beperkt tot een aantal leuke extra's (drumsubgroep, basgitaar, zang, eventueel kick, snare en gitaren) moet dat te doen zijn. Misschien is het wel mogelijk om de audio die binnenkomt naar 2 programma's tegelijk te sturen. Dan heb je bijvoorbeeld Liveprofessor voor de plugins en REAPER voor de opname. 


Daan

----------


## RayM

> Misschien is het wel mogelijk om de audio die binnenkomt naar 2 programma's tegelijk te sturen. Dan heb je bijvoorbeeld Liveprofessor voor de plugins en REAPER voor de opname.  Daan



Dat is vragen om moeilijkheden lijkt me. Zowel wat de software als hardware betreft.

----------


## djspeakertje

Vandaar de "misschien". Voor de situatie die ik in gedachten heb is het erg wenselijk om zowel plugins als multitrack tegelijkertijd te kunnen gebruiken. 


Daan

----------


## RayM

De X32 gespot tijdens Jazz in Duketown.

----------


## djspeakertje

Jij was toch niet toevallig de monitortech daar?

----------


## RayM

Nee. Dit was trouwens de monitor en FOH positie  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nee. Dit was trouwens de monitor en FOH positie



Prominente foto in het brabants dagblad.  :Cool: 
Is goed voor de markt acceptatie zullen we maar zeggen.

Je bent er wel geweest? Schijnt een goede editie te zijn geweest.

----------


## drbeat

> De X32 gespot tijdens Jazz in Duketown.




En het is superdruk.....als niemand het vond klinken was het niet zo druk geweest denk ik. Al met al is die Behringer niet zo slecht als er wordt beweerd hoor! volgens mij voor dit soort optredens is het mixertje prima geschikt!

Overigens komen die monitortjes mij wel erg bekend voor....

----------


## RayM

@ DJ Antoon: vrijdagavond naar een bandje kijken in een kroegje met de vriendin,heel gezellig.
Zondagmiddag Dave Weckl en Mike Stern op de Parade. Was geweldig.
Meer heb ik niet gezien/gehoord.

@ Dr Beat, dat plekje is altijd druk. Een kruispunt van twee straten met veel horeca. Kwam er vrijdagavond langs, ondanks de kou was het ook druk daar. En het ging hard...

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dubbel hoeft niet..............................................  .................................................

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En het is superdruk.....als niemand het vond klinken was het niet zo druk geweest denk ik.



Ik geloof niet dat de kwaliteit van het geluid de directe graadmeter is voor de drukte.





> Al met al is die Behringer  niet zo slecht als er wordt beweerd hoor! volgens mij voor dit soort  optredens is het mixertje prima geschikt!



Waar word dat beweerd? Ik denk dan vooral door mensen die de X32 niet kennen. Het grootste probleem is (en blijft?) de acceptatie. Maar als de X32 op dergelijke wijze vaker gebruikt word, is dat probleem misschien ook nog maar tijdelijk. 





> Overigens komen die monitortjes mij wel erg bekend voor....



Ik zou zeggen gewoon MAX15 (of max12 als de foto vertekent).

@RayM: Gokje, Q7 op front?

----------


## SPS

[QUOTE=RayM;596859 Een kruispunt van twee straten met veel horeca. Kwam er vrijdagavond langs, ondanks de kou was het ook druk daar. En het ging hard...[/QUOTE]   Heel hard is blijkbaar nog steeds synoniem voor goed/lekker/beleving?? Van mij mag er zo langzamerhand best wel handhavend worden opgetreden tegen belachelijke niveau's. Zeker in de publieke ruimte zoals hier op straat. Maar,,,, beetje off topic vrees ik..

----------


## RayM

Het was in ieder geval een gerenommeerd bedrijf wat de techniek doet bij JID.
Ga zelf binnenkort eens met de X32 aan de slag, ben erg benieuwd.

@DJ Antoon: heb niet gezien wat er op front lag. Had teveel haast om weg te komen  :Smile: . Was in ieder geval D&B.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ga zelf binnenkort eens met de X32 aan de slag, ben erg benieuwd.



Aangeschaft of te gast?





> @DJ Antoon: heb niet gezien wat er op front lag. Had teveel haast om weg te komen . Was in ieder geval D&B.



Maakt ook niet uit.  :Smile: 

Sorry dat ik ongeveer 2 keer dezelfde post geplaatst heb. In firefox kom ik niet op pagina 80, met chrome wel...
Ik zal er 1 verwijderen.

----------


## RayM

Niet aangeschaft, een bedrijf hier in de buurt heeft er 1 aangeschaft.
Ik kan er een avondje mee stoeien.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Niet aangeschaft, een bedrijf hier in de buurt heeft er 1 aangeschaft.
> Ik kan er een avondje mee stoeien.



En dat is dan ook bij den bosch?

----------


## RayM

Dat is in Kaatsheuvel.

----------


## drbeat

> 1 Ik geloof niet dat de kwaliteit van het geluid de directe graadmeter is voor de drukte.
> 
> 
> 2Waar word dat beweerd?
> 3 Ik denk dan vooral door mensen die de X32 niet kennen. Het grootste probleem is (en blijft?) de acceptatie. Maar als de X32 op dergelijke wijze vaker gebruikt word, is dat probleem misschien ook nog maar tijdelijk. 
> 
> 4 ik zou zeggen gewoon MAX15 (of max12 als de foto vertekent).
> 
> @RayM: Gokje, Q7 op front?



punt 1... Eens..maar heb wel eens gezien dat bij een slecht geluid de mensen doorlopen naar een andere lokatie/ podium. Vandaar mijn redenatie.

Punt 2...lees dit topic maar eens door. 

Punt 3..helemaal mee eens..mijn inziens een toppertje kwa prijs kwaliteit en kwantiteit! En laten we eerlijk zijn...acceptatie...in deze tijd  van recessie telt voor de meeste kroeg en zaaleigenaar de prijs en daarna de kwaliteit...als de exploitant zo veel mogelijk biertjes kan verkopen met zo min mogelijk onkosten en zo veel mogelijke winst kan ik alleen maar concluderen dat je met dit tafeltje als verhuurder er ook nog wat aan over houd...

Idd de genoemde monitors..een paar keer mogen beluisteren tijdens optredens als drummer.en aangevuld met een subje een heel lekker klinkend monstertje wat lekker speelt voor alle muzikanten...

Overigens, wanneer komen die andere tafels nu uit?die 19 inch tafel is voor mij groot genoeg....

----------


## DJ Antoon

Het land van de werft, chalet fontain, hoefstal en andere feest gelegenheden.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Overigens, wanneer komen die andere tafels nu uit?die 19 inch tafel is voor mij groot genoeg....



Ze komen in ieder geval niet tegelijk.

http://soundforums.net/junior-varsit...iscussion.html

Hier staat het antwoord van uli behringer zelf ergens, ik verwacht op de laatste 100 pagina's...  :EEK!: 
Ik geloof eerst de compact.

----------


## drbeat

Heb het via Google gevonden, zou nu zo ongeveer zijn..overigens vind ik de genoemde prijzen zeer iteressant...de X32 is wat groot..voor mij altans.. 

Wel mooi dat die tafel nu overal opduikt...heb van de week ook bij de tafel van phonic staan kijken bij de lokale muziekzaak, maar die tafel voelt en oogt wel heel erg als de my first sony...ondanks dat de verkoper erg enthousiast was kon ik daar niet echt warm voor lopen....dan liever even nog wachten op de behringer...

----------


## Outline

> De X32 gespot tijdens Jazz in Duketown.



Je hebt goed de krant gelezen!

Heb je ook gezien dat deze van SL (Stagelight/Q-Audio, zie sticker naast Behringer-logo) is en dat er een analoge multi in gaat?

Aangezien SL hier het geluid doet, zijn het inderdaad Max-en (kan zowel 15 of 12 zijn) op monitor en Q7 op front. Jacco heeft tegenwoordig een aardige schuur vol...

Parade is (voor zover ik op de foto kon zien) Adamson Spektrix geweest.

----------


## Roeltej

Zijn er ondertussen ook mensen die extreem negatieve verhalen kunnen vertellen en waarom je dit ding vooral niet moet kopen :P

Zijn nog wel tevreden over de Presonus, maar die hebben we ondertussen ook al een aantal jaartjes, een cat5 kabel is ook wel handig leggen en soms is iets meer dan 16 kanalen ook wel handig om te hebben :P

----------


## PvG

> Zijn er ondertussen ook mensen die extreem negatieve verhalen kunnen vertellen en waarom je dit ding vooral niet moet kopen :P
> 
> Zijn nog wel tevreden over de Presonus, maar die hebben we ondertussen ook al een aantal jaartjes, een cat5 kabel is ook wel handig leggen en soms is iets meer dan 16 kanalen ook wel handig om te hebben :P



Grote minpunten:
- De letters "behringer" staan met reliëf op de rand van het display. Je kunt er dus niet makkelijk/netjes een sticker over plakken. ;-)
- Bij sommige exemplaren (X32 en S16) willen de pinnen in de ethercons de connector in schuiven met slecht contact tot gevolg. Plan dus chassisdelen (bij S16s) en een "vaste" kabel bij de X32.
- Bijgeleverde recording software staat niet hoog aangeschreven; geen ervaring mee (aan de andere kant Reaper kost niet veel).

Presonus... de prijzen dalen (niet voor niets)...

----------


## renevanh

> - Bijgeleverde recording software staat niet hoog aangeschreven; geen ervaring mee (aan de andere kant Reaper kost niet veel).



Heb tijdens mijn uitprobeershow er meteen een laptop met Reaper aan gehangen. Gaat als een trein (als je eenmaal alle tracks ge-armed hebt... *zucht*)

----------


## animaldrums

> Grote minpunten:
> - De letters "behringer" staan met reliëf op de rand van het display. Je kunt er dus niet makkelijk/netjes een sticker over plakken. ;-)
> - Bij sommige exemplaren (X32 en S16) willen de pinnen in de ethercons de connector in schuiven met slecht contact tot gevolg. Plan dus chassisdelen (bij S16s) en een "vaste" kabel bij de X32.
> - Bijgeleverde recording software staat niet hoog aangeschreven; geen ervaring mee (aan de andere kant Reaper kost niet veel).



Als dat alles is, is het dus eigenlijk een heel goed product voor z'n geld.

----------


## PvG

> Als dat alles is, is het dus eigenlijk een heel goed product voor z'n geld.



Tot nu toe wel en vwb overall features/euro onovertroffen. Time will tell.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat ding is zichzelf aardig aan het bewijzen, geen enkele fabrikant die zoveel waar voor je geld levert.
Enige issue is nog de levensduur.

----------


## vasco

> Presonus... de prijzen dalen (niet voor niets)...



Ik zie nog steeds prijzen van 2600-2700 euro voor de 24.4.2 versie. Zou zeker prijsdalingen begrijpen want hiervoor koop je nu een veel uitgebreidere X32. Presonus heeft werk te doen als ze willen (bij)blijven in dit segment van de markt.

----------


## showband

voor vervanging van een reguliere 16-4-2 verhuur presonus is denk ik de A&H digitafel nu nummer 1.
Gezien de langere trackrecord en rideracceptatie.

Voor de rest GAS ik enorm op de 3U rackmount versie van de X32r...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Heb tijdens mijn uitprobeershow er meteen een laptop met Reaper aan gehangen. Gaat als een trein (als je eenmaal alle tracks ge-armed hebt... *zucht*)



Als je de eerste track selecteert kun je met de Shift+click methode alle kanalen tegelijk selecteren (ctrl+click werkt ook). Als je dan 1 kanaal "armed" zouden ze allemaal tegelijk moeten gaan. Routing doe je met alt+r (routing matrix). 
Ik heb de laptop ook een keer aan een X32 gehad, om een multitrack opname af te spelen de tafel in (vanuit Reaper), en dat was zo gebeurt.


Daan

----------


## LVG

> Zijn er ondertussen ook mensen die extreem negatieve verhalen kunnen vertellen en waarom je dit ding vooral niet moet kopen :P
> :P



Behalve het vastlopen en het slechte audio bij 32 kanalen in gebruik (met nog niets eens dynamics aan) zoals al eerder gepost in 1 van deze bijna 90 pagina's tellende "forum"  :Wink: 


Wij gebruiken met alle tevredenheid de Roland M200i (met ipad) of de M480 :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> het slechte audio bij 32 kanalen in gebruik (met nog niets eens dynamics aan)



Je poneert dit als feit, maar het is natuurlijk niet meer dan jouw mening. 
Mijn mening is dat alle moderne digitafels in technische zin goed klinken. De verschillen zitten in de bediening en het gedrag van eq, dynamics, fx ed. Hierdoor kan de ene tech fijner op een tafel mixen dan de ander, maar dat zegt weinig over de geluidskwaliteit van de tafel zelf.

----------


## MusicXtra

Meetbaar en dus wel een feit dat een aantal digitafels last hebben van 'vollopen' van de processor bij gebruik van veel kanalen.

----------


## desolation

Goed, dan wil ik graag een vergelijkend verslag van alle digimixers sub 5000EUR met geijkte metingen bij.
Niet beschikbaar? Dan is het geen feit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Of je rood, groen of blauw mooi vindt is een mening.
Of een processor capaciteit tekort komt bij gebruik van alle kanalen plus dynamics heeft geen reet met een mening te maken.
Dat is dus gewoon meetbaar, een vergelijkend verslag heb je daarbij alleen maar nodig om aan te kunnen tonen of de één er meer last van heeft dan de ander.
Of de X32 er last van heeft weet ik niet en beweer ik ook niet maar als hij er idd last van zou hebben is het een mening of je er al dan niet mee kunt leven voor die prijs.

----------


## PvG

Op de X32 (en de Presonus trouwens ook) kun je alle dynamics op alle kanalen en bussen tegelijk gebruiken naast 8 willekeurige effecten zonder dat de processor cycles tekort komt binnen een sample (ook op 48kHz niet).

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Behalve het vastlopen en het slechte audio bij 32 kanalen in gebruik (met nog niets eens dynamics aan)



Betekt dit dan dat er met dynamics aan helemaal niet meer mee te werken valt?





> Wij gebruiken met  alle tevredenheid de Roland M200i (met ipad) of de M480



Dit zo in 1 adem, lijkt het wel of je de keuze voor de roland aan het verdedigen bent. Hoeft niet want ik geloof direct dat deze prima in orde is.

Ik heb er pas nog een band met eigen technicus op gehad die digico gewend is.
Vooraf was hij niet blij. Met de verzekering dat ik staande bij zou zijn, is hij er toch mee aan de slag gegaan. 
Tafel was wat betreft routing voorbereid, samen lijn check gedaan. Vervolgens heeft hij met koptelefoon alles na gelopen en een ruwe mix gemaakt, toen meteen live erin. (Was een festival achtige middag met opvul dj)
Na 10 minuten had hij me niet meer nodig. En er stond een lekkere sound.

Achteraf was hij zeer te spreken, een volgende keer dat er een X32 staat, hoeft deze in ieder geval niet meer aan hem "verkocht" te worden.

----------


## desolation

> Of je rood, groen of blauw mooi vindt is een mening.
> Of een processor capaciteit tekort komt bij gebruik van alle kanalen plus dynamics heeft geen reet met een mening te maken.
> Dat is dus gewoon meetbaar, een vergelijkend verslag heb je daarbij alleen maar nodig om aan te kunnen tonen of de één er meer last van heeft dan de ander.



Tot de laatste zin ben ik akkoord. Als je wil kreften dat product X een probleem heeft dat meetbaar is, dan moet je maar met meetresultaten komen. Gewoon wat lopen blaten dat het meetbaar is en dat jij het hoort is complete onzin. Zeker als je dan gaat aangeven dat je zelf op product Y draait, die er zogezegd geen last van heeft. 

Anders kunnen we hier ook staan roepen dat subwoofer A op 38Hz toch wel echt dicht bij zijn xmax uitloopt, en dat dat perfect meetbaar is, maar dat subwoofer B die ik zelf heb dat niet doet. Maar wel 0.0 metingen verrichten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je maakt er meer van dan ik schrijf.....
Enige dat ik beweer is dat het meetbaar is wanneer een processor te weinig capaciteit heeft.
Ik beweer niet dat ik het hoor, niet dat het zo is en al helemaal niet dat ik met een ander product werk dat er geen last van heeft.
Misschien een tip om te lezen wat er staat en niet te lezen wat je wilt dat er staat..... :Smile:

----------


## Hansound

> Je maakt er meer van dan ik schrijf.....
> Enige dat ik beweer is dat het meetbaar is wanneer een processor te weinig capaciteit heeft.
> Ik beweer niet dat ik het hoor, niet dat het zo is en al helemaal niet dat ik met een ander product werk dat er geen last van heeft.
> Misschien een tip om te lezen wat er staat en niet te lezen wat je wilt dat er staat.....



Zo begreep ik het ook..

----------


## desolation

> Je maakt er meer van dan ik schrijf.....
> Enige dat ik beweer is dat het meetbaar is wanneer een processor te weinig capaciteit heeft.
> Ik beweer niet dat ik het hoor, niet dat het zo is en al helemaal niet dat ik met een ander product werk dat er geen last van heeft.
> Misschien een tip om te lezen wat er staat en niet te lezen wat je wilt dat er staat.....



Jij niet, LVG wel  :Smile:

----------


## LVG

> Betekt dit dan dat er met dynamics aan helemaal niet meer mee te werken valt?
> 
> 
> 
> Dit zo in 1 adem, lijkt het wel of je de keuze voor de roland aan het verdedigen bent. Hoeft niet want ik geloof direct dat deze prima in orde is..



Je kan alles aanzetten en het zal het dan ook vast nog wel doen (??) maar of je processor dat gaat trekken... Missschien kan desolution het even voor je "na meten"?  :Cool: 

Ik verdedig geen 1 merk ik werk op alle soort mogelijke tafels van de analoge heritage tafels tot aan sd tafels en van de 500b tot aan soundtracs ds00 (voor loper van de digico) en alles wat er tussen zit. Ik geef alleen mijn ervaring weer en wat ik mee maak "on the road"

----------


## PvG

> Je kan alles aanzetten en het zal het dan ook vast nog wel doen (??) maar of je processor dat gaat trekken...



Kwats! De processor heeft het rekenwerk voor alle kanalen wel af binnen één sample of niet. Zo niet heb je sample overruns met hangups, crashes of flinke digitale herrie op de output tot gevolg, maar geen "slechte audio". Verdiep je een keer in digitale signaalverwerking.

----------


## LVG

> Kwats! De processor heeft het rekenwerk voor alle kanalen wel af binnen één sample of niet. Zo niet heb je sample overruns met hangups, crashes of flinke digitale herrie op de output tot gevolg, maar geen "slechte audio". Verdiep je een keer in digitale signaalverwerking.




En wat horen we dan gebeuren :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Je kan alles aanzetten en het zal het dan ook vast nog wel doen (??) maar of je processor dat gaat trekken...



Je kunt dan met van alles werken, maar heb je zelf wel ervaring met de X32? Daar gaat het hier over.

PvG heeft gelijk, digitaal is geen analoog, als het niet berekent kan worden in 1 sample dan gaat het in 1 keer goed en niet een beetje fout. Het gaat niet zomaar wat minder klinken. 
Ik geloof niet dat er een algoritme inzit dat als bijv. de processor voor 90% vol zit, er dan maar een wat simpelere dynamics algoritme gebruikt word.
Tijden zijn veranderd, DSP's kosten niet meer zoveel en zijn vele malen krachtiger.

Ik ben dan ook wel benieuwd wat je hoort gebeuren? Vastlopers van digico's mee gemaakt?

----------


## LVG

> Je kunt dan met van alles werken, maar heb je zelf wel ervaring met de X32? Daar gaat het hier over.
> 
> PvG heeft gelijk, digitaal is geen analoog, als het niet berekent kan worden in 1 sample dan gaat het in 1 keer goed en niet een beetje fout. Het gaat niet zomaar wat minder klinken. 
> Ik geloof niet dat er een algoritme inzit dat als bijv. de processor voor 90% vol zit, er dan maar een wat simpelere dynamics algoritme gebruikt word.
> Tijden zijn veranderd, DSP's kosten niet meer zoveel en zijn vele malen krachtiger.
> 
> Ik ben dan ook wel benieuwd wat je hoort gebeuren? Vastlopers van digico's mee gemaakt?



Lees even het forum helemaal door daar zal je onze ervaringen (incl. filmpje vastloper x32) terug vinden mits het niet verwijderd is :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Lees even het forum helemaal door daar zal je onze ervaringen (incl. filmpje vastloper x32) terug vinden mits het niet verwijderd is



En die ervaringen waren op een regulier productiemodel?
Tuurlijk gaat er wel iets mis, maar dat gebeurt echt niet alleen bij behringer. Ook in dit topic word melding gemaakt van vastlopers/problemen van andere merken. Als je zelf veel on the road zit maak je dit ook mee.

Pas nog zelf mee gemaakt dat een SD8 gebruiker geen werkend touchscreen meer had.

Edit: ik heb even een stukje terug zitten lezen, en nu pas (sorry) valt het me op dat jij diegene was die er echt problemen mee gehad heeft. Dat is heel vervelend, zeker als het niet goed opgelost word. Maar als dit by design een probleem was dan had iedereen hier last van.

----------


## LVG

> En die ervaringen waren op een regulier productiemodel?
> Tuurlijk gaat er wel iets mis, maar dat gebeurt echt niet alleen bij behringer. Ook in dit topic word melding gemaakt van vastlopers/problemen van andere merken. Als je zelf veel on the road zit maak je dit ook mee.
> 
> Pas nog zelf mee gemaakt dat een SD8 gebruiker geen werkend touchscreen meer had.
> 
> Edit: ik heb even een stukje terug zitten lezen, en nu pas (sorry) valt het me op dat jij diegene was die er echt problemen mee gehad heeft. Dat is heel vervelend, zeker als het niet goed opgelost word. Maar als dit by design een probleem was dan had iedereen hier last van.



Helaas al te veel vast lopers mee gemaakt met diverse mixers. Alleen op yamaha en roland tot heden nog nooit en de soundcraft vi serie ook nog niet al kom ik die nog erg weinig tegen of hij staat er maar dan heb ik een eigen tafel mee :Cool:  On topic: Voor vele zal zo;n behringer tafel vast goed genoeg zijn je krijgt in ieder geval hoop opties voor weinig geld en das een feit :Embarrassment:  Weet iemand al of die x16 ipad mixer nou al eens leverbaar wordt??

----------


## desolation

Op Yamaha heb je alleszins geen saturatie nodig om een rotklank te hebben, daar zorgen de preamps wel voor...

VI heeft in het begin vaak genoeg gecrasht, zeker de eerste maanden VI6. 6 jaar later zijn ze er ook nog steeds niet in geslaagd om een deftige emulatie te schrijven voor de BSS gate die erin zit, snelle haal aan de rotary en je hoort het ding zo klikken.

----------


## peterwagner

> Helaas al te veel vast lopers mee gemaakt met diverse mixers. Alleen op yamaha en roland tot heden nog nooit en de soundcraft vi serie ook nog niet al kom ik die nog erg weinig tegen of hij staat er maar dan heb ik een eigen tafel mee



Ik had laatst een vastloper op een LS9/32!! Dat had ik ook nog nooit meegemaakt. Eerst reageerde ie heel traag en daarna helemaal niet meer. Gelukkig starten ze heel snel op.

----------


## drummerke

ik heb nog nooit een vastgelopen yamaha of tascam gehad.

----------


## MusicXtra

Met mijn Roland M400 slechts één keer, kon niets meer bedienen, audio liep wel gewoon door gelukkig.
Gebeurde nadat ik een USB stickje met muziek had gewisseld, opnieuw opstarten was voldoende om het probleem te verhelpen.

----------


## jans

Ook ik heb nog geen vastloper gehad met mijn LS9/16. Ik heb hem nu 5 jaar.

----------


## PvG

Volgens mij kunnen we concluderen dat alle digitale tafels kunnen vastlopen en/of software bugs kunnen bevatten. De ene tafel is in zo'n situatie niet meer te bedienen en de andere stopt er helemaal mee. De laatste on-topic vraag was of er heel slechte ervaringen met de X32 waren...

----------


## LVG

> Volgens mij kunnen we concluderen dat alle digitale tafels kunnen vastlopen en/of software bugs kunnen bevatten. De ene tafel is in zo'n situatie niet meer te bedienen en de andere stopt er helemaal mee. De laatste on-topic vraag was of er heel slechte ervaringen met de X32 waren...



En die vraag had ik dus beantwoord  :Embarrassment:  

Off topic: Waarneer komt die x-16 app mixer uit waar ze al tijd mee lopen te pronken?

----------


## desolation

> Kwats! De processor heeft het rekenwerk voor alle kanalen wel af binnen één sample of niet. Zo niet heb je sample overruns met hangups, crashes of flinke digitale herrie op de output tot gevolg, maar geen "slechte audio". Verdiep je een keer in digitale signaalverwerking.



Fixed point calculaties zouden dat nog wel kunnen bewerkstelligen, want die lopen na een tijd gewoon tegen de limiet van hun precisie aan.
Met floating point, zoals er in quasi alles nu in zit, heb je echter zo een enorme precisie mogelijk die on the fly kan veranderen dat het me zeer sterk lijkt dat je aan het punt gaat komen dat je data verzadigd is.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Vastloper van t scherm van een digico heeft niets met de audioprocessing te maken. Controlsurface en audiobewerking zijn gescheiden in deze tafels. Je kunt de control dus ook gewoon herstarten zonder gevolgen voor de audio.

----------


## MusicXtra

En die eerste is op Windows gebaseerd...

----------


## Roeltej

Zolang het niet Win9x based is maakt dat ook geen verschil met mac, linux, unix of wat dan ook.

gebruiken al jaren 2 pc's met windows (en sinds jaar 1 mac) bij disco, maar die zijn nog nooit vastgelopen. Zolang je er geen vreemde dingen op gaat draaien, maar dat lijkt me op een dedicated tafel best sterk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Antoon

En wederom een geweldige update van de ipad app. Nu is zo ongeveer alles van de tafel te bedienen vanaf de ipad. Zonder dat het een puinhoop is geworden. Overzicht is er nog steeds en de basis is gelijk. Hij heet tegenwoordig X32-MIX, gezien alle functionaliteit een terechte naam.

----------


## drbeat

Ik zit die prijzen te bekijken van die compact en de normale maar die zijn aardig de lucht in geschoten...

Mijn inziens is dit erg kortzichtig...want om nu dit bedrag uit te geven voor een behringer met midas stikker lijkt me gee  slim idee..

Kwa prijs en kwaliteit waren ze aardig op weg....dat draaien ze nu de nek om...

Het wordt verstandiger om een soundcraft of AH tafel te kopen voor dat bedrag....of mijn huidige tafel mooi aan te houden....
Heel jammer voor behringer...heel mooi voor roland..

----------


## desolation

In welke zin zou het verstandiger zijn een Expression te kopen? Geen DCA's, geen channel strip LCD's, de recording interfaces is peperduur.

En aardig de lucht in, ze zijn een 200EUR opgeslagen als ik het goed zie. Het ding werd door vooral de duitsers en de rozen verkocht met nul de botten marge op om het in de markt te introduceren, dat kon niet oneindig blijven duren...
Zelfs met de nieuwe prijs blijft het heel veel tafel voor het geld, daarnaast heeft iedereen ook ruim te tijd gehad om voor de lagere prijs een te kopen...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> In welke zin zou het verstandiger zijn een Expression te kopen? .



zeker niet als je remote wilt, die app heeft nauwelijks functionaliteit. hij heeft 1 heel groot voordeel en dat is dat er soundcraft op staat.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> hij heeft 1 heel groot voordeel en dat is dat er soundcraft op staat.



De merkgeilheid hier in NL is echt verschrikkelijk, wanneer leren de heren technici eens met hun oren te luisteren?

----------


## Gast1401081

> zeker niet als je remote wilt, die app heeft nauwelijks functionaliteit. hij heeft 1 heel groot voordeel en dat is dat er soundcraft op staat.







> De merkgeilheid hier in NL is echt verschrikkelijk, wanneer leren de heren technici eens met hun oren te luisteren?



ik lees juist een enorme nbak cynisme ipv merkengeilheid. 

enne: vrij  naar Youp van het  Hek: Nee, ik luister altijd met mn lul.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ik lees juist een enorme nbak cynisme ipv merkengeilheid.



Precies cynisme naar de merkengeilheid.

----------


## showband

zoals de kaarten nu liggen zou behringer het weleens kunnen winnen op de range in plaats van de prijs.
Ze zijn in hoog tempo alles in de catalogus van cat aansluitingen aan het voorzien. (ultranet)

-4 formaten mixers
-monitorkastjes
-powered speakers/monitors
enz enz
En allemaal best goedkoop.

Dat maakt dat je alles met een en de zelfde kabel zonder nadenken aan elkaar kan hangen. Dat maakt weer dat het koopeffect zichzelf gaat versterken.
Als je een digimixer hebt waar je gewoon een prive monitorkast op kan aansluiten voor 235 euro en je bent in de lucht. Dan wordt het moeilijk als extern merk er nog een dedicated systeem tegenaan te gooien...

----------


## desolation

en dan krijgen we ook nog hun turbosound/KT equipped iQ speakers die met ultranet worden uitgevoerd.

----------


## showband

> en dan krijgen we ook nog hun turbosound/KT equipped iQ speakers die met ultranet worden uitgevoerd.



dat zeg ik,

-4 formaten mixers
-monitorkastjes
*-powered speakers/monitors*
enz enz
En allemaal best goedkoop

----------


## desolation

dat laatste is daar wel niet meer van toepassing op, die gaan namelijk richting de 800 a 1000EUR per kastje kosten.

----------


## Gast1401081

> dat laatste is daar wel niet meer van toepassing op, die gaan namelijk richting de 800 a 1000EUR per kastje kosten.



goedkoop dus..

----------


## showband

> dat laatste is daar wel niet meer van toepassing op, die gaan namelijk richting de 800 a 1000EUR per kastje kosten.



voor een turbosound zou dat erg goedkoop zijn. Mits: Als dat net zo klinkt als die kleine dingen in de verhuur bij Bourgonje_._ Dat wel  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> ...geen channel strip LCD's...



Steeds weer dat gehamer op die displaytjes. Zijn leuk extra maar nog steeds geen must have. Die extra "lampjes" met teksten zijn niet echt de doorslag bij de keuze voor een mengtafel in elk geval. Een rol (zwarte) gaffa met (witte) marker werken na 15 jaar bij mij nog steeds en het valt niet uit.

Maar eerlijk is eerlijk, de X32 serie blijft veel waar voor weinig en die kerstverlichting is een handige leuke extra.

----------


## frederic

Maar veel kerstverlichting op een mengtafel is soms wel storend in een donker theater.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar veel kerstverlichting op een mengtafel is soms wel storend in een donker theater.



zeker daarom kun je het op een x32 ook dimmen. zelfs 3 verschillende groepen.

----------


## vasco

En je kunt ook kiezen voor een zwarte (donkere) achtergrond met witte tekst.

----------


## desolation

> Steeds weer dat gehamer op die displaytjes. Zijn leuk extra maar nog steeds geen must have.



Het hangt ervanaf. Op een tafel als een presonus, neen.
Maar zodra je met een layered tafel zit die volledig user routable en patcheable is, waar je zowel stereo als mono kanalen op kan gooien en waar er geen scheiding is tussen je bus/dca faders en je input faders (si expression/compact), dan vind ik het toch wel een must.
Op die tafels is toch echt geen ruimte op 3 rijen gaffa te gaan kleven  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

't is wel makkelijk maar normaal gesproken heb ik een standaard indeling in mijn layers zitten.
Enige dat wijzigt zijn een paar kanalen die afwijken van het normale, dus wanneer ik bijzondere instrumenten heb.
Bij die kanalen plak ik dan een stuk tape waar het op staat, ik hoef het eigenlijk alleen bij deze kanalen te lezen.
Faders zitten bij mij in groepen van 8, dan weet je dus gewoon dat de eerste van de volgende groep bijvoorbeeld de kick is en zo verder.
Zelfde geldt voor bijvoorbeeld een 31 bands EQ, daarvan moet je ff weten dat elke drie faders een verdubbeling van de frequentie is, dus 1 octaaf verder, heb je dat eenmaal door dan hoef je bijna niet meer te kijken welke fader je moet hebben.
Daarbij is de leesbaarheid van de tekst in de displays meestal niet heel goed te noemen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En je kunt ook kiezen voor een zwarte (donkere) achtergrond met witte tekst.



Wel op de app, niet op de tafel, daar zie je dan dus niets.

----------


## vasco

> Op die tafels is toch echt geen ruimte op 3 rijen gaffa te gaan kleven



Ik krijg met gemak drie layers op één strook gaffa onder elkaar. Je moet natuurlijk niet schrijven in bold met punt grote 250  :Wink: 

Echt nog nooit een probleem gehad dat ik iets niet kon aanduiden op een M-serie, LS9, etc. Ondanks de multi-layers en het "gemis" van displays. Ook andere (gast)techneuten kunnen alles prima vinden met drie regels op één strook gaffa eronder. De meeste kijken ook (macht der gewoonte waarschijnlijk) eerst onder de faders en niet boven de faders. Geen display voor nodig, geen must dus, en persoonlijk blijf ik erbij dat het een non-argument is in het verder prima plus-punten rijtje dat je hier al regelmatig in dit topic hebt opgesomd.




> Wel op de app, niet op de tafel, daar zie je dan  dus niets.



en dan hebben de displays zelfs bij deze een minpunt. Waarom ze dan in de software een zwarte achtergrondkleur hebben gestopt  :Confused:

----------


## PvG

> Waarom ze dan in de software een zwarte achtergrondkleur hebben gestopt



Da's handig voor niet gepatchte kanalen.

----------


## vasco

Prima uitleg en reden maar maak de tekst dan niet wit in de software/apps, geeft een verkeerd beeld van de praktijk. Dan zal de kleurencombo zwart op donkerblauw (in de software/app word dit automatisch wit op donkerblauw) ook wel geen geweldige leesfactor hebben in de displays?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Prima uitleg en reden maar maak de tekst dan niet wit in de software/apps, geeft een verkeerd beeld van de praktijk.



Ik denk dat de software man het niet in de gaten heeft gehad.
Ik vind het ook makkelijk om niet gebruikte kanalen op zwart te zetten, blij dat de tekst dan niet meer leesbaar is.





> Dan  zal de kleurencombo zwart op donkerblauw (in de software/app word dit  automatisch wit op donkerblauw) ook wel geen geweldige leesfactor hebben  in de displays?



Ik denk dat je eens een keer een echte tafel moet zien.  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> Ik denk dat je eens een keer een echte tafel moet zien.



Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt een X32 in het echt zien ;-)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt een X32 in het echt zien ;-)



Precies en niet alleen een app of software op pc / mac / linux.

Een X32 is een echte tafel.  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Mijn X32 heeft wel eens een keertje een update nodig (draait nog steeds 1.08, my bad). Weet iemand of dat netjes stap voor stap moet of kan ik 1.15 er gewoon in een klap opgooien?
Kan via de Behringer site niet echt een definitieve aanwijzing vinden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mijn X32 heeft wel eens een keertje een update nodig (draait nog steeds 1.08, my bad). Weet iemand of dat netjes stap voor stap moet of kan ik 1.15 er gewoon in een klap opgooien?
> Kan via de Behringer site niet echt een definitieve aanwijzing vinden.



Geen probleem, update dan wel alles, dus ook de XUF en de apps

----------


## PvG

Als je zo'n grote stap maakt in revisies is de kans groot dat je scenes niet meer werken. Dus ga er maar vanuit dat je je scenes opnieuw moet maken. Doe na de upgrade ook even een reset, zodat alle dataveldjes netjes geïnitialiseerd zijn. ;-)

----------


## animaldrums

Omdat ik geen (nieuw) "versus  - versus" wil beginnen en omdat de X32 ook 'voorbij' komt plaats ik de volgende link hier.
Ik ben heel benieuwd naar wat jullie de best (of minst slecht) klinkende sound vinden, bij twee van de 4 kandidaten klinkt het mij in de oren alsof er deken over de speakers ligt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=zaK-yaGB0BA

----------


## Rieske

Wat een verschillen in dynamiek, transparantie en klankleur ! Dan ben ik toch heeel blij met mijn Presonus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desolation

van de hele bende vind ik de soundcraft in deze test toch echt de minst goed klinkende... hoe makkelijk je zo'n test kan zelf beinvloeden is echter al van tevoren duidelijk  :Smile:

----------


## stamgast

Ik vind het allemaal niet klinken, simpel omdat hij het FOH-achtig mixed met een 2TR-uitgang als opname. Hoe kun je dat nu objectief beoordelen op je nearfield-monitors thuis? Als we er met de hele wereld bij hadden gestaan, en kunnen luisteren wat zijn systeem ook nog deed, dan had ik waarschijnlijk een andere mening gehad.
Ik zou wel eens een multitrack opname willen aansluiten op dat soort mixers en in een studio gaan pielen.
Zou ik best eens een soort van testdag voor willen organiseren bij ons.

----------


## showband

deze test gaat duidelijk om gebruiksgemak en subjectieve indruk. Nuttig maar geen bron voor de audioperformance. maar dat begrijpt iedereen.

tegen de tijd dat je dezelfde band de 4de keer mixt heb je sowieso luistermoeheid.

----------


## djspeakertje

Wat ze zouden moeten doen is een simpele 32 kanaals (in de computer gemixte maar wel zeer dynamische) multitrack door iedere tafel laten lopen, en dan domweg naar de master summen en weer opnemen. Dan krijg je een objectief beeld van wat een tafel met het geluid doet. De tech zegt in het filmpje zelf dat ie er bij de Behringer wat hoog uit heeft gehaald omdat hij de tafel te "bright" vond. Dat verklaart al 99% van het "deken over de speakers" effect...

@Stamgast, als je dat gaat organiseren kom ik graag langs. Ik kan helaas geen van de genoemde mengtafels meebrengen, hooguit de multitrack, maar die zullen meer mensen kunnen leveren.


Daan

----------


## renevanh

> Ik vind het allemaal niet klinken, simpel omdat hij het FOH-achtig mixed met een 2TR-uitgang als opname. Hoe kun je dat nu objectief beoordelen op je nearfield-monitors thuis?



Om het nog niet te hebben over de compressie die Youtube er nog eens overheen gooit...

Het idee van djspeakertje mbt een multitrack is wel een goed idee, als er zoiets georganiseerd wordt heb ik zeker interesse EN een X32  :Wink: 
Eventueel ook wel een ruimte nabij Utrecht  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

En om enkel de tafel zelf (en niet de mic pre's) te testen laat je die multitrack door de USB/firewire poort van de tafel binnenkomen. Als je er ook een Qu-16 bij hebt zullen we wel naar 16 kanalen multitrack moeten. 


Daan

----------


## SPS

Laatst nog met m'n Presonus twee bandjes op 20 kanalen multitrack opgenomen, dus...

----------


## SH1000

Ik ken iemand die wel met z'n Qu-16 wil komen, zelf heb ik een SI-Compact en met Paul's Presonus erbij zijn we toch een heel eind...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik ken iemand die wel met z'n Qu-16 wil komen, zelf heb ik een SI-Compact en met Paul's Presonus erbij zijn we toch een heel eind...



Mits op een redelijke dag doe ik ook graag mee, schijnt dat ik net een x32 heb gekocht , en ik heb best wat referentiehout bij de hand .

----------


## Hitvision

Op een juiste dag ergens in het midden van het land heb ik zeker interesse om te komen!

----------


## djspeakertje

@Mac: Ik weet nu de weg te vinden, kom graag weer een keer de koffie proeven  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom wel weer opdraven met een Prospect setje, hebben we er gelijk een Roland bij.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, studio-monitoren, lijkt me beterder, en vooral op een lokatie waar ik nog niet geweest ben - voor de verandering zeg maar. 

En met wat geduld en liefde komen er misschien ook nog wat oude getrouwe toptafels ( anna loog - of sprak anna de waarheid?) mee.

----------


## frederic

Een live frontsetje er tussen draaien heeft ook zijn voordelen om te testen.

----------


## showband

Ik regel in Den haag zo een zaal met gratis parkeren, OV bereikbaarheid, goede koffie en een SP3 zaalset.
Als dat niet te ver uit de route is...

Verder heb ik weinig te bieden  :Wink:

----------


## Hitvision

Wellicht is en prospect set als 'extra' referentie ook niet verkeerd. De mensen die deze set dan nog niet gehoord hebben krijgen direct de kans om deze aan de tand te voelen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Een live frontsetje er tussen draaien heeft ook zijn voordelen om te testen.



aangezien 90% van de live front sets zelf al vol met filter-fouten zit, looptijdproblemen tussen sub en tops, speakers die niet op tijd staan etc, doe ik daar ff erg moeilijk over. Nog afgezien van de eerlijkheid van de amps die er tussen zitten.

----------


## frederic

> aangezien 90% van de live front sets zelf al vol met filter-fouten zit, looptijdproblemen tussen sub en tops, speakers die niet op tijd staan etc, doe ik daar ff erg moeilijk over. Nog afgezien van de eerlijkheid van de amps die er tussen zitten.



Dan liever de praktijk waar niet alles zo perfect is ingeregeld, dan de theorie. 
Waar 99.99% van die tafels terecht komen.

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, dan hoor je die nuances van de tafels toch niet? 90% van de PA-setjes is dezelfde baggersound, waarbij ik een goeie tafel - en ook mikes enzo- paarlen voor de zwijnen vind.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij hoort de Prospect set bij de overige 10%.
Maar voor we in een welles nietes discussie vervallen; setje studio monitoren plus één of twee of misschien zelfs meer PA setjes dan?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Als je mixers wil vergelijken heb je volgens mij maar een setje luidsprekers nodig lijkt me. Het wordt er anders alleen maar onoverzichtelijker door in mijn ogen. Of dit dan een setje studiomonitoren of een goed pa setje moet zijn ????

----------


## frederic

Denk dat verschillende PA sets dan weer niet aan te raden is. Want dan ga je veel werk hebben, om echt te kunnen vergelijken...
1 PA set die ze goed mogelijk is afgesteld, en dan daar alle mengtafels op aansluiten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb 6 identieke studiomonitoren, althans, dat denk ik. Ook wil ik best een CD-spelertje met meerdere gelijke uitgangen meenemen. ( 4x tulp doorsolderen, kan niet moeilijk zijn ). Daarna kunnen we dus 3x masterfadertje open - en dicht doen. 

Als ik eerst een PA moet gaan omsolderen of in-processen, of alles uiteindelijk via een 16 bits soundweb moet gaan schakelen is de meetfout al groter dan de meting. En daar doen we dus niet aan mee.


edit : 
openingsmuziekje is Keith Jarret - Koln  ( wie heeft daar trouwens de originele CD van ergens, dus  niet eon overgebrande of samengeperstte, maar een echte? anders haal ik die ff)

----------


## showband

Ik support overigens de actie om het met een set studiomonitors te vergelijken.

Het is niet fout om het daarna over een groot systee in een grote ruimte te doen, maar de verschillen tussen preamps e.d. hoor je het beste 
1_ als je oren niet vermoeid zijn
2_als er meer detaiiering inzit dan normaal
Zelfs als je met een reference set PA gaat staan zul je nog best gas moeten geven om het een beetje aan te spreken. Ik heb liever minder volume bij de eerste vergelijking.

voor digi mixers ben ik wel voor om een meersporenopname te gebruiken en flink processors te misbruiken op een punt in de test.  omdat juist in de sommering bij sommige tafels en de brute processorkracht gekke dingen gebeurden vroeger.  :Wink: 

meer PA sets schiet niet op. Je moet maar een ding onzekere factor maken. In dit geval de mengtafel dus.

----------


## djyellow

Indien interesse en de gekozen datum mij ook schikt kan ik eventueel een Allen Heath GLD-80 systeempje mee nemen. Zou dat wel eens willen vergelijken naast elkaar.

----------


## renevanh

Ik zou zeggen: één PA set. Zal mij eerlijk gezegd een worst wezen WAT dat dan is, het gaat er om dat we verschillen tussen de tafels willen horen. Toch?

Verder schiet mij te binnen: CD speler is leuk, maar op een X32 steek ik die in een AUX input. Dan ga je dus niet door de mic pre-amp, juist dat onderdeel wat zo belangrijk is.
Een multitrack (analoog dan, HD24 ofzo) is wat mij betreft de beste optie. Er zijn uiteraard ook andere mogelijkheden, maar we willen toch JUIST die pre-amps aan de tand voelen?

----------


## djspeakertje

Hier maar even een nieuw draadje gemaakt, om de boel overzichtelijk te houden. Tis tenslotte het X32 topic hier.


Daan

----------


## desolation

> Ik zou zeggen: één PA set. Zal mij eerlijk gezegd een worst wezen WAT dat dan is, het gaat er om dat we verschillen tussen de tafels willen horen. Toch?
> 
> Verder schiet mij te binnen: CD speler is leuk, maar op een X32 steek ik die in een AUX input. Dan ga je dus niet door de mic pre-amp, juist dat onderdeel wat zo belangrijk is.
> Een multitrack (analoog dan, HD24 ofzo) is wat mij betreft de beste optie. Er zijn uiteraard ook andere mogelijkheden, maar we willen toch JUIST die pre-amps aan de tand voelen?



niks houd je toch tegen om gewoon je cd speler via een stereo DI via je preamps erin te duwen? 

daarnaast ben ik wel akkoord dat een goede multitracker de beste optie is, zeker gezien de grootste klacht van "budget" tafels is dat ze bij volle belasting zouden verzadigen.

----------


## animaldrums

Na het afblazen van de 'digitale tafel vergelijkingsdag' op 13 oktober jl., heb ik niet meer willen wachten op een volgende eventuele gelegenheid en me aangesloten bij de grote X32 familie, de Rack-versie wel te verstaan. Bij mij gaf de doorslag, naast een behoorlijke sound, een goede iPad 
ondersteuning en het voordeel dat het rack eenvoudig en veilig op het podium kan 
staan, wat een hoop gedoe met kabels scheelt. Ook heb ik al eerder geïnvesteerd 
in de PM-16 monitor van Behringer, die ik, door deze aan te sluiten op ultranet, 
nog praktischer kan inzetten.

----------


## drbeat

Al met al zijn deze tafels voor de doeleinden zoals je nu omschrijft prima.
Heb een paar weken terug een x32 geleend voor een repetitie..ging fluitend..

Ik zelf zelf twijfel gewoon..alle tafeltjes klinken meer dan prima..de behringer idem..heb al jaren behringer in mijn rack zitten en t werkte voor mij gewoon prima. Beringer is een weg ingeslagen en die mij prima past.

A&H heeft met de Qu-16 ook een prima tafel die wat meer bij mijn persoonlijke wensen past kwa opnamemogelijkheden op 16 sporen..

Ik zie met de nieuwe beringer producten echt wel een prima klinkend systeem ook met de speakers. Voor de amateurmuzikant prima spul..en voor de pros onder ons....die hebben gewoon goed/ beter gereedschap nodig dan ik..

Ik vergelijk t maar met makita en festo...beide goed maar festo ligt net wat beter in de hand voor mij persoonlijk..

En dat is met dit net zo...kwaliteit van de tafels zijn zeker goed maar als je een PA hebt van een halve ton dan hang je er ook een vergelijkbare mixer aan..om het beste uit beide te halen.

Zo haal je zowel uit de tafel..de PA en de te mixen band het hoogst haalbare..

Heb overigens ook nog geen vergelijkend product gevonden zoals de X32 rack..

----------


## Hitvision

Aangezien de Rack versie en de gewone versie identiek zijn qua inhoud zitten wij er over na te denken om 1x een rack en 1x een gewone X32 aan te schaffen en dan de rack versie als 'monitormixer' te gebruiken via ipad. Iemand deze functie al eens bekeken of ervaringen met het linken van 2x x32?

----------


## drbeat

> Aangezien de Rack versie en de gewone versie identiek zijn qua inhoud zitten wij er over na te denken om 1x een rack en 1x een gewone X32 aan te schaffen en dan de rack versie als 'monitormixer' te gebruiken via ipad. Iemand deze functie al eens bekeken of ervaringen met het linken van 2x x32?



Dat kan ook al alleen met de X32 en de digisnake..zelfs met een annaloge oplossing. Je hebt 14 kanalen volgens mij..volledig met ipad te besturen.. Hoeveel ipads en iphones er op kunnen weet ik niet maar de rackversie is niet verplicht voor monitor gebruik...

Zo hebben wij t de laatste keer ook gebruikt..met een repetitie om te bekijken wat nu gemakkelijk is..

----------


## drummerke

Weet iemand waarom er zoveel 2dehands X32 op 2dehands site staan?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Weet iemand waarom er zoveel 2dehands X32 op 2dehands site staan?



ja, dat zijn voor een groot gedeelte mensen, die liever een kleinere versie of een core/rack willen hebben.

----------


## animaldrums

Kennelijk alléén in Belgie, op marktplaats staan er 0 .

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Kennelijk alléén in Belgie, op marktplaats staan er 0 .



En die er te koop staan is bijna voor nieuw prijs, dan wil je er volgens mij niet echt vanaf...
Ik heb het ook overwogen, x32 eruit, en dan compact kopen. Puur voor de kleinere footprint.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> En dat is met dit net zo...kwaliteit van de tafels zijn zeker goed maar als je een PA hebt van een halve ton dan hang je er ook een vergelijkbare mixer aan..om het beste uit beide te halen.



Hier zit ik nu ook mee, heb de x32, prima tafel, voldoet helemaal prima, maar.... kom volgend jaar vanaf carnaval al een tafel te kort, en wil toch n stapje beter/hoger. Overweeg digico SD9 of iets in vergelijkbaar budget/klasse.

De rede: heb erg veel klussen met gast-techneuten staan, en die x32 is in het wereldje van de coverbandjes nog niet echt in geburgerd merk ik... wat zou hier nu een goede oplossing zijn?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Overweeg digico SD9 of iets in vergelijkbaar budget/klasse.
> 
> De rede: heb erg veel klussen met gast-techneuten staan, en die x32 is in het wereldje van de coverbandjes nog niet echt in geburgerd merk ik... wat zou hier nu een goede oplossing zijn?



Als je er de klussen en het geld voor hebt dan is een digico een betere keus.

Wel leuk als een gast techneut een digico wil, maar als die coverbandjes / opdrachtgever eigenlijk niets willen betalen.  :Embarrassment:  

Als je die digico maar op een paar klusjes goed kunt verantwoorden, dan is een extra x32 misschien wel een betere keus. (voor je portemonnee) En kun je die digico beter inhuren.
Voordeel is dan ook dat je dezelfde tafel hebt.
In dat geval zou ik zelfs kiezen voor een compact en een extra S16 (of 2), dat maakt je nog flexibeler.

2 klusjes bijvoorbeeld.

Of 1 band met een aparte monitor mixer.
Dan kun je de S16's spreiden over het podium.
De compact als monitor mixer, en de grote in de zaal.
Doorverbinden met cat5 en klaar.

Of als spare mixer, kan ook fijn zijn.

----------


## drbeat

Ik heb wat verhuurprijzen van digicos enz gezien en de x32... Ik verwonder me wat de digico op moet brengen..das echt om te janken...

Daar verdien je toch geen stuiver meer aan??
Ik zou zeggen uit dat oogpunt die digico inhuren en een x32 zelf kopen...of alles van AH..de digisnake past zowel op de Qu16 als de grote dure broertjes....omdat dit bij AH mogelijk is en bv behringer niet en ik zelf maar max 16 kanaaltjes gebruik is dit voor mij echt wel een punt van overwegen...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hier zit ik nu ook mee, heb de x32, prima tafel, voldoet helemaal prima, maar.... kom volgend jaar vanaf carnaval al een tafel te kort, en wil toch n stapje beter/hoger. Overweeg digico SD9 of iets in vergelijkbaar budget/klasse.
> 
> De rede: heb erg veel klussen met gast-techneuten staan, en die x32 is in het wereldje van de coverbandjes nog niet echt in geburgerd merk ik... wat zou hier nu een goede oplossing zijn?



Midas Pro1 is ook een mooie tafel... En voor het geld van een SD9 koop je een Pro1 TP (dus met kistje enzo), en ook nog een DL251 stagebox. Ben je helemaal klaar voor de dure klussen. KT Network bridge erbij kopen en je X32 op monitoren gooien en je maakt optimaal gebruik van je setup en huidige gear lijkt me zo. 


Daan

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

dat is zeker ook n optie...

Het gaat om 2 dingen... klanten willen best meer betalen voor n betere mixer, maar ik vind het zelf ook bij het totaal plaatje horen.
heb alles goed voor elkaar kwa geluid, monitors ed. alleen dan die berhinger mixer (hoe goed dat ding ook is...) de mixer is (helaas) vaak voor de techneuten toch het eerste struikelblok.

Zelf mix ik niet op dat soort klusjes, en mn eigen jongens maakt het ook vrij weinig uit, dus de keuze is heel moeilijk voor mij.
Vind die midas ook n goede optie, al ben ik hem pas 1x live tegen gekomen.

Wat betreft de verhuurprijs van digico, dat is idd om te janken, maar...
een berhinger krijg ik niet zovaak verhuurd als n digico, daarbij kent iedereen de digico, en is het spul weer net wat beter in orde.

A&H zijn prima tafels, vorige week nog n GLD in gehuurd, omdat we n tafel te kort kwamen, maar naar mijn idee ook weer niet zo ingeburgerd als een digico.

De klussen waar het overigens om gaat, zijn klussen waar PA/bandset moet zijn, en wij alles leveren, en de techneut dus gewoon aankomt, en wil schuiven. momenteel heb ik alleen een berhinger, en vind dat ten opzichte van de rest van de spullen, het dat net niet.... Soms wel volgens rider, maar meestal is die rider 24inputs, 8 compressors/gates en galm.

----------


## renevanh

> Wat betreft de verhuurprijs van digico, dat is idd om te janken, maar...
> een berhinger krijg ik niet zovaak verhuurd als n digico, daarbij kent iedereen de digico, en is het spul weer net wat beter in orde.



Tegelijk komen er steeds meer technici die wat gevonden hebben bij de Digico: de klank. Die vinden ze dan weer te clean, te digitaal.
Ga je er dan een aparte wordclock bij verhuren? Doet wel wonderen met het geluid, maarja...

Over een Midas Pro hoor je ook links en rechts dingen als onlogische indeling, al die tafels hebben wel minpunten die iedereen feilloos weet te benoemen.

Hoewel... ik heb nog niks negatiefs gehoord over de Soundcraft Vi...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hoewel... ik heb nog niks negatiefs gehoord over de Soundcraft Vi...



Daar lopen er ook nog niet zo veel van rond in Nederland geloof ik. Yamaha, DiGiCo en Midas (digital) zijn onderhand al redelijk tot goed verkrijgbaar door het land geloof ik. Wat de Midas betreft maak je buiten Nederland wat meer kans op werk, DiGiCo is in de rest van Europa niet zo heel populair, Yamaha en Midas des te meer.


Daan

----------


## qvt

> Hoewel... ik heb nog niks negatiefs gehoord over de Soundcraft Vi...



Ik heb maar 2 dingen tegen de VI serie en dat is 1 dat de Vi1 traag is en 2 dat er verschrikkelijk veel licht van die apparaten af komt, vooral de lichte kleur helpt hier niet aan mee.

Verder top kwa geluidskwaliteit, workflow en degelijkheid!

----------


## drummerke

en wie gebruikt hier al een X32 Rack? Ben zeer benieuwd naar de ervaringen. vooral naar opname mogelijkheden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> en wie gebruikt hier al een X32 Rack? Ben zeer benieuwd naar de ervaringen. vooral naar opname mogelijkheden.



wat dat betreft is er eigenlijk geen verschil. Een rack is een x32 zonder faders...

Klein verschil misschien als je gewend bent met firewire te werken, dit zal er waarschijnlijk niet meer opzitten, het is nu gewoon USB.

Er komt een nieuwe insteekmodule voor de x32, die het mogelijk maakt direct naar harde schijf op te nemen. Leverdatum is nog niet bekend, maar dit kan misschien ook interessant zijn.

----------


## animaldrums

Ik heb begrepen dat het niet om een nieuwe insteekkaart gaat maar om nieuwe firmware.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb begrepen dat het niet om een nieuwe insteekkaart gaat maar om nieuwe firmware.



En is dat dan op de X-UF module (USB + firewire) of de nieuwere X-USB module zonder firewire, waarmee de systemen nu geleverd worden?

----------


## animaldrums

De X-USB zonder firewire.

----------


## MaartenV

Ha luitjes,

Volgens mij mijn 1e bericht op dit forum maar ik lees al een paar jaartjes mee..

Voor een Coverband die bij ons licht en geluid huren wilde ik een X32 aanschaffen.
nou kreeg ik echter van meerdere kanten de tip om even te wachten tot januari 2014 omdat er iets zou gebeuren bij Behringer waar de huidige x32 gebruiker niet gelukkig van gaan worden.
(prijsdaling/nieuwe nog betere x32? ) Ik weet het niet en het blijven geruchten...
Iemand die wat meer kennis hierover heeft?

Grtz Maarten

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dan zullen ze het over de X16 hebben.
Deze tafel was al aangekondigd, maar door de grote hoeveelheid feedback heeft behringer besloten het ontwerp te veranderen. Er zijn geruchten dat het concept of de proto in januari bekend gemaakt gaat worden. Bedenk wel dat het dan nog een hele tijd gaat duren voordat deze echt leverbaar word. 

Meer info is te vinden op het soundforums.net forum.

Ik zou echter niet weten waarom een X32 gebruiker daar niet blij zal van gaan worden. Het word zeker een kleinere tafel. Maar als de X32 aan de grote kant is voor je, dan ja misschien.

----------


## MaartenV

Dank voor je reactie,

Ik denk dat je het wel bij het rechte eind hebt, als er een "dikkere X32" zou komen op zo'n korte termijn zal het geruchten circus al op volle toeren draaien..
waarom ze erbij zeggen dat huidige bezitters van een X32 niet blij zullen worden weet ik ook niet, het is mij ook maar zo verteld en ik was daarna gewoon nieuwsgierig of er mensen zijn die wat meer weten.

Nogmaals thnx.

----------


## drbeat

dan gaat het over dit concept volgens mij:

En dan denk ik dat men de zelfde toer op gaat als met de Roland M200i dat men het schermpje door de ipad gaan vervangen. Denk dat dit laatste zo maar een idee kan zijn voor een vervolg op deze ideen van Behringer...

----------


## vasco

Behringer heeft deze X16 al gepresenteerd in juni 2012, althans het idee met plaatjes. Deze sluit trouwens niet aan op het X32 concept, je kan o.a. geen Behringer digisnake hieraan koppelen. Verder vast aantal ingangen(16), 6 auxen, stereo master en ultranet voor hun monitorsysteem. Zie niet in waarom X32 gebruikers ongelukkig gaan worden van dit concept, andere markt en doelgroep lijkt mij zo.



Hier een plaatje met X16 iPad app voor een complete indruk.

----------


## PvG

Ding is van de Berry site af. Misschien heeft de echte straks wel AES50 en/of ultranet (met nieuwe ultranet io-boxes)? Waarschijnlijk willen ze de concurrentie geen kans geven iets vergelijkbaars te maken.

Ik zit eigenlijk met smart op een nieuwe dcx met ultranet input te wachten...

----------


## desolation

Ultranet zal hij quasi zeker hebben, gezien hun nieuwe speakers allemaal Ultranet krijgen.

----------


## NesCio01

> dan gaat het over dit concept volgens mij:
> 
> En dan denk ik dat men de zelfde toer op gaat als met de Roland M200i dat men het schermpje door de ipad gaan vervangen. Denk dat dit laatste zo maar een idee kan zijn voor een vervolg op deze ideen van Behringer...



Na een paar x stoeien kan ik melden dat het bij de M-200i zeer goed werkt.
De i-Pad ondersteunt alle functies en vanwege het touchscreen
werkt dit wel erg makkelijk.
Hiernaast blijven alle Roland opties open en aansluitbaar.

(en na de prijsverlaging door Roland.........)
grtz

Nes

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ultranet zal hij quasi zeker hebben, gezien hun nieuwe speakers allemaal Ultranet krijgen.



Ik ben eigenlijk wel erg benieuwd wat voor hardware / protocol achter ultranet zit. 
Wat kun je doen met 4 twisted pair in een rj45 en daaroverheen 16 kanalen?
Ik verwacht een vrij simpele oplossing... Anders hadden ze AES50 wel gebruikt.

Een ultranet naar 16 xlr uit, zou erg handig kunnen zijn voor monitoren etc. (Dus zonder behringer monitor systeem)

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Hoi antoon

wat dacht je van 2xADAT + ground en voeding? 
2 paartjes voor adat (8 kanalen elk) op waarschijnlijk RS485 
1 paartje voor ground en 1 paartje voor voeding (48V of zo) voor lokaal te voeden doosjes.
zenden en ontvangen is dan zeer goedkoop vergeleken aes50

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dag Joost,

Het zou goed kunnen, maar is dit een aanname, of heb je er al aan zitten meten?

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Aanname. maar is wel het meest logische en goedkoopste.

----------


## PvG

Hmm. Klinkt wel heel aannemelijk, zeker gezien het feit dat een S16 naast ultranet ook 2xADAT out heeft...

----------


## FOHje

Ik dacht dat ADAT maar tot 10 meter kon?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik dacht dat ADAT maar tot 10 meter kon?



Dat is een beperking van de "simpele" optische kabel. 
Hier word het met koper gedaan. Als het differentieel is, met bijv RS485, dan zijn vele langere lengtes mogelijk.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Er was iemand die een ADAT multi via CAT5 had gemaakt op die manier (RS485).

----------


## vasco

> Ik dacht dat ADAT maar tot 10 meter kon?



Dat  ligt niet aan het protocol ADAT maar aan de manier van transport, via optische Toslink kabel (de standaard methode)  maximaal 10 meter zoals jij aanhaalt.




> Er was iemand die een ADAT multi via CAT5 had gemaakt op die manier (RS485).



Er zijn er wel meer maar de meest bekende fabrikant is AppSys die via UTP kabel maximaal 100 meter haalt.

----------


## Outline

De lokale verhuurtoko (iets met een S & een L) heeft 'm voor 90,- per dag in de verhuurlijst staan...

----------


## renevanh

90,- excl. btw en excl. digimulti zeker? Die prijs zie je overal wel zo'n beetje.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> 90,- excl. btw en excl. digimulti zeker? Die prijs zie je overal wel zo'n beetje.



Ik neem aan dat outline reageerst op de adat multi? En jij op een X32?

----------


## renevanh

> Ik neem aan dat outline reageerst op de adat multi? En jij op een X32?



Uh... ja. Zou zomaar kunnen. Telt wel hetzelfde voor

----------


## Outline

> 90,- excl. btw en excl. digimulti zeker? Die prijs zie je overal wel zo'n beetje.



Inderdaad zonder digimulti. 2x S16 doet €30,- per dag. Staat 3 pagina's verder in de prijslijst dus even niet meteen gezien!

----------


## Looki

In Ede (gelderland) kan je hem huren voor €80,- per dag en €30,- voor de s16's. Niet duur  :Smile:

----------


## MaartenV

> Ha luitjes,
> 
> Volgens mij mijn 1e bericht op dit forum maar ik lees al een paar jaartjes mee..
> 
> Voor een Coverband die bij ons licht en geluid huren wilde ik een X32 aanschaffen.
> nou kreeg ik echter van meerdere kanten de tip om even te wachten tot januari 2014 omdat er iets zou gebeuren bij Behringer waar de huidige x32 gebruiker niet gelukkig van gaan worden.
> (prijsdaling/nieuwe nog betere x32? ) Ik weet het niet en het blijven geruchten...
> Iemand die wat meer kennis hierover heeft?
> 
> Grtz Maarten




Hadden mijn tipgevers toch gelijk  :Wink: 

Midas M32
http://midasconsoles.com/Products/M32.html

----------


## MELO

The Midas M32 is available at a suggested U.S. MAP of $4999.99  and is covered by Music Groups 3-Year Warranty Program.

bron: .Prosoundweb.com

lullig als je net een X32 hebt aangeschaft...

----------


## NesCio01

om en de nabij € 3.750,= mag de M32 gaan kosten.

Daar koop je ook een Roland M-200i voor, met digirack
S1608, incl btw.

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

> The Midas M32 is available at a suggested U.S. MAP of $4999.99 – and is covered by Music Group’s 3-Year Warranty Program.
> 
> bron: .Prosoundweb.com
> 
> lullig als je net een X32 hebt aangeschaft...



Heb hem net staan proberen, het is een érg nette console voor de prijs en het 7" scherm werkt beter dan dat op de X32. 
Het enige ding is wel: buiten de preamps is het ding eigenlijk quasi hetzelfde als de X32. En het is niet dat die van de X32 zo slecht klinken. Het prijsverschil is ook niet ZO klein.
Of ik me nu zo lullig moet voelen met mijn X32, ik weet het niet. Er is net een V2.01 beta voor de X32 gereleased met een berg aan nieuwe features. 

In principe moet ik gewoon mijn S16's verkopen en DL16's kopen, dan heb ik dezelfde tafel op het schermpje na...

----------


## DJ Antoon

Het is mij nu nog niet helemaal duidelijk of deze M32 op 96kHz draait...

Verder toch slim? Ik zie niet waarom een X32 dan een slechte aankoop zou zijn.
Dat is enkel voor bedrijven in de (losse) verhuur, die geen behringer naam willen hebben, of de klant naar een midas vraagt. Voor iemand die hem zelf gebruikt...

----------


## desolation

92k is een toekomstige upgrade, momenteel is het nog 48k

----------


## DJ Antoon

> om en de nabij  3.750,= mag de M32 gaan kosten.
> 
> Daar koop je ook een Roland M-200i voor, met digirack
> S1608, incl btw.



Dan zal voor velen de keus snel gemaakt zijn in het voordeel van de midas. Het merk midas heeft toch iets meer uitstraling dan roland vrees ik. (Op het gebied van mengtafels)

----------


## frederic

> Het is mij nu nog niet helemaal duidelijk of deze M32 op 96kHz draait...
> 
> Verder toch slim? Ik zie niet waarom een X32 dan een slechte aankoop zou zijn.
> Dat is enkel voor bedrijven in de (losse) verhuur, die geen behringer naam willen hebben, of de klant naar een midas vraagt. Voor iemand die hem zelf gebruikt...



Slechte aankoop misschien niet, maar de X32 heeft veel minder processing kanalen dan de Midas M32.
Via AES50 96 in en outputs.

----------


## Big Bang

> Dan zal voor velen de keus snel gemaakt zijn in het voordeel van de midas. Het merk midas heeft toch iets meer uitstraling dan roland vrees ik. (Op het gebied van mengtafels)



Moah, naar mijn idee zijn het tafels met een verschillende toepassing. De Midas inderdaad voor de verhuur, kleine festivals e.d. 

De Roland m200i zie ik meer als een ideale tafel voor een freelance tech met eigen tafel. Een kit met tafel, stageboxjes, een paar haspeltjes en eventueel nog een eigen setje microfoons past in de achterbak van iedere auto, is uitstekend alleen te tillen, uiterst flexibel en een goede klank. 

De werkwijze is echter wel wat anders dan op de meeste tafels (daarmee niet beter of minder, gewoon anders) en zo'n ipad maakt hem natuurlijk ook niet ideaal voor de verhuur. Dat is echter als het je eigen tafel is geen enkel bezwaar.

----------


## frederic

Ik zie eigenlijk buiten de prijscategorie conceptueel geen verband tussen Roland m200i en Midas M32.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

> Slechte aankoop misschien niet, maar de X32 heeft veel minder processing kanalen dan de Midas M32.
> Via AES50 96 in en outputs.



De x32 heeft ook 96 inputs en outputs via AES 50.
2 AES50 poorten betekent 2x 48in en 48uit
de M32 heeft net als de x32 40 kanalen (waarvan 32 volledig zijn en 8 uitgekleed, lijkt mij).

M32 is een rebranding van de x32 met misschien iets andere converters en voorbereid voor 96K. 96K zal waarschijnlijk wel een beperking iets gaan worden, want dat gebruikt nou eenmal 2x de processor kracht. misschien hebben ze een dikkere DSP er in gedaan.

we zullen zien, wel erg goede zet van de music group x32 en de m32

----------


## muppet

> Dan zal voor velen de keus snel gemaakt zijn in het voordeel van de midas. Het merk midas heeft toch iets meer uitstraling dan roland vrees ik. (Op het gebied van mengtafels)



(Haast) geen ervaring met andere digi-tafels, maar moet zeggen dat de M200i erg fijn werkt!
Daarnaast heeft de Roland het grote voordeel tov. de Midas dat deze 19-inch is...

----------


## showband

zolang ik de verschillen niet scherp op het netvlies heb, weet ik even niet waarom ik per se meer geld wil neerleggen voor de sticker "midas"  op het front.

een groter scherm en kwalitatief betere faders zijn toch niet zo veel waard?

----------


## DJ Antoon

Voor mij zou het nadeel zijn dat de midas een grotere flightcase nodig heeft.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> (Haast) geen ervaring met andere digi-tafels, maar moet zeggen dat de M200i erg fijn werkt!
> Daarnaast heeft de Roland het grote voordeel tov. de Midas dat deze 19-inch is...



Oh maar er kan nog makkelijk een M32 producer (19") komen, of een compact.  :Cool:

----------


## showband

als ik naar de prijslijsten kijk is behringer bezig de prijzen van de mengtafels te verlagen.
en ondertussen de stageboxen (Behringer S16) en andere ascesoires stevig te verhogen.

Volgens mij betaal je voor een set van tweeBehringer S16 inmiddels bijna 400 euro meer dan bij introductie op de markt. Die mediamarkt/hoornback praktijken maken de mengtafel in de praktijk wel fors duurder..... .

customer lock-in is bijna pagina 1 bij de nima cursus  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

> een groter scherm en kwalitatief betere faders zijn toch niet zo veel waard?



Misschien de betere pre-amps, effecten en mogelijke uitbreidingen wel.
Ik zou ze in ieder geval graag eens naast elkaar leggen  :Wink:

----------


## timmetje

> Misschien de betere pre-amps, effecten en mogelijke uitbreidingen wel.
> Ik zou ze in ieder geval graag eens naast elkaar leggen



Die nieuwe effecten zitten ook in de V2-software van de X32... En ik betwijfel of dat verschil tussen pre-amps nou echt zo heel groot is.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik snap het ff niet. Midas neemt een afgedankte Soundcraft VI behuizing, schroeft er een X32 met een groot schermpje in en plakt er een Midas sticker op. En nu? Moet het ding bijna het dubbele van een X32 opbrengen? De firmware ziet er precies hetzelfde uit, en de channelstrip is ook letterlijk gekopieerd. Sterker nog, Midas zet nu Behringer producten (Powerplay) op de eigen site, zonder te vermelden dat om Behringer producten gaat. Rare dingen allemaal. Het enige positieve dat ik zie zijn de nieuwe kaarten voor de 
"X" slots van de X32 en M32, eindelijk snappen ze dat DANTE op zo'n apparaat zo gek nog niet is. In mijn ogen is dat in ieder geval een stuk bruikbaarder dan een USB- of firewirepoort.


Daan

----------


## showband

> Misschien de betere pre-amps, effecten en mogelijke uitbreidingen wel.
> Ik zou ze in ieder geval graag eens naast elkaar leggen



begin eerst met de specs:
http://midasconsoles.com/Products/M32.html
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/X32.aspx 

wat de effecten betreft:
hier als voorbeeld een plugin van de midas site:
http://midasconsoles.com/Products/images/xtec.jpg

en hier van de X32 site:
http://www.behringer.com/assets/Xtec-EQ1.jpg

----------


## marczeebregts

Heb begrepen dat de M32 wel delay-compensation zou hebben. Maar dat is uit de wandelgangen...

----------


## MarkRombouts

lijkt er wel op als je op de site kijkt:


25 time-aligned and phase-coherent mix buses

----------


## Rieske

Heel slim om eerst met Behringer een soort van test-case op de markt te brengen en daar vervolgens op Midas niveau over heen te gaan. Vooral het pakket aan effect engines is een doordachte zet. Hoe het er hardware matig uitziet (en voelt) valt natuurlijk nog niet te zeggen maar Midas kennende zit dat wel ok. De M32 ziet er uit als een goed ontwikkelde digimixer en komt zeker op mijn verlanglijst !

----------


## timmetje

> Vooral het pakket aan effect engines is een doordachte zet.



Nogmaals: de effect-engines zijn identiek aan de X32... 

*M32*





> The Virtual FX rack features 8 true-stereo, studio-grade effects engines each assignable to any input, group or output mix bus.



*X32*





> Virtual FX rack featuring 8 true-stereo FX slots



De op de M32 beschikbare effecten zitten ook in de V2 software-update van de X32.

Tot nu toe heb ik alleen de pre-amps en faders als wezenlijke verschil met de X32 kunnen ontdekken, buiten het nieuwe jasje uiteraard.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vind het een aparte strategie om twee bijna identieke mixers onder twee verschillende merken in de markt te zetten.
En zie ik dat nou goed dat er op het scherm van de Midas gewoon een Behringer logo te zien is?

----------


## renevanh

Mis in V2.0 overigens nog steeds een delaytje waarbij het aantal repeat in te stellen is, zoals dat op een TC D-Two kan. Had ik wel op gehoopt.

----------


## NesCio01

> Ik vind het een aparte strategie om twee bijna identieke mixers onder twee verschillende merken in de markt te zetten.
> En zie ik dat nou goed dat er op het scherm van de Midas gewoon een Behringer logo te zien is?




+5

Apart is imo erg zacht uitgedrukt  :Embarrassment: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dan zullen er binnenkort wel weer veel X32's de 2de hands handel in komen...Want ja...je hebt toch liever Midas op je tafel staan dan Behringer...:-)

Ik hou het lekker bij m'n Soundcraftje...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik hou het lekker bij m'n Soundcraftje...



Voor mij is het een stuk gereedschap, ik hou het dus lekker bij mijn Roland M400.  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Wat we natuurlijk niet weten is wat er onder de motorkap zit. 
De kwaliteit van de componenten. Eventueel krachtiger processors en zo...

----------


## drbeat

> Wat we natuurlijk niet weten is wat er onder de motorkap zit. 
> De kwaliteit van de componenten. Eventueel krachtiger processors en zo...



Ik snap de zet die ze nu doen eigenlijk gewoon niet....je bouwt een nieuwe budget tafel omdat t annaloge tijdperk wel klaar is...ok de vince enz gaan er misschien tzt uit.... maar waarom gebruik je dan in hemelsnaam de zelfde software van behringer met zelfs de plaatjes van behringer in t scherm ????

schiet mij maar lek...ik snap t gewoon niet.. componenten beter of wat dan ook toegepast en een andere look...stikker er op..klaar...weer een product op een verzaadigde markt....

----------


## PvG

> maar waarom gebruik je dan in hemelsnaam de zelfde software van behringer met zelfs de plaatjes van behringer in t scherm ????
> 
> schiet mij maar lek...ik snap t gewoon niet.. componenten beter of wat dan ook toegepast en een andere look...stikker er op..klaar...weer een product op een verzaadigde markt....



Een beetje software engineer kost een bedrijf 100...150keuro per jaar. Hoeveel jaren software effort zit er in zo'n tafel denk je? Reken maar in orde grootte honderden manjaren (inclusief apps, pc/mac/linux software). Hoeveel tafels moet je dan verkopen om dat terug te verdienen? 

Dit kan best een slimme zet zijn van Midas om de concurrentie aan te gaan met de andere tafels in dit prijssegment. Ik kan me voorstellen dat voor sommige bedrijven de Behringer naam een probleem is. Als Midas dan de Behringer printen en software in een betere behuizing met betere faders en mogelijk iets betere pre-amps stopt, is dat een slimme zet om marktaandeel in het kleine segment te behouden (beter dan prijserosie op hun pro serie). Dat zal een beetje tenkoste gaan van de X32, maar in totaal zal de geldstroom naar de Music Group groter worden zonder dat er heel veel geld in de ontwikkeling gestoken hoeft te worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Was wel slimmer geweest om dat in elk geval de Behringer logo's eruit te halen en de lay-out van het scherm anders te maken zodat het niet mee op de X32 software lijkt.

----------


## NesCio01

> Dit kan best een slimme zet zijn van Midas om de concurrentie aan te gaan met de andere tafels in dit prijssegment. Ik kan me voorstellen dat voor sommige bedrijven de Behringer naam een probleem is. Als Midas dan de Behringer printen en software in een betere behuizing met betere faders en mogelijk iets betere pre-amps stopt, is dat een slimme zet om marktaandeel in het kleine segment te behouden (beter dan prijserosie op hun pro serie). Dat zal een beetje tenkoste gaan van de X32, maar in totaal zal de geldstroom naar de Music Group groter worden zonder dat er heel veel geld in de ontwikkeling gestoken hoeft te worden.



Vandaar dus dat de Venice (van binnen) geen Midas was..........
Het blijft dus iig bud(get) gear.

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

> Was wel slimmer geweest om dat in elk geval de Behringer logo's eruit te halen en de lay-out van het scherm anders te maken zodat het niet mee op de X32 software lijkt.



Ze zijn nog niet aan productie toe denk ik. Er kan op dat vlak wel nog een en ander veranderen.

----------


## Hitvision

Kleine presentatie en de verschillen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3zIzB3ZcYM

----------


## frederic

> Kleine presentatie en de verschillen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3zIzB3ZcYM



Daar zit het al: niet dezelfde preamps.

----------


## PvG

> Vandaar dus dat de Venice (van binnen) geen Midas was..........
> Het blijft dus iig bud(get) gear.



Denk je nu dat de electronica (en/of software) in de instap digitafels van A&H, Soundcraft of zelfs Midas Pro beter in elkaar zit dan bij Behringer? Het verschil in budget en high-end zal vooral zitten in bijv servicability (kun je gemakkelijk 1 fader vervangen of ben je lang bezig om een print met 8 goedkope faders te vervangen), duurzaamheid van de lak op de frontplaat, enz.

----------


## SPS

Op naar pagina 100 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Denk je nu dat de electronica (en/of software) in de instap digitafels van A&H, Soundcraft of zelfs Midas Pro beter in elkaar zit dan bij Behringer?



Ja dat denk ik inderdaad, AD/DA converters, weerstanden, condensatoren, etc. zijn in nogal wat kwaliteiten te krijgen, makkelijk genoeg dus om daarop te bezuinigen.
Vergeet ook niet dat de kostprijs van de componenten een zware invloed hebben op de consumenten prijs, kan zomaar eens een factor vier bedragen.

----------


## SPS

> Ja dat denk ik inderdaad, AD/DA converters, weerstanden, condensatoren, etc. zijn in nogal wat kwaliteiten te krijgen, makkelijk genoeg dus om daarop te bezuinigen.
> Vergeet ook niet dat de kostprijs van de componenten een zware invloed hebben op de consumenten prijs, kan zomaar eens een factor vier bedragen.



Eens! Met name condensatoren zijn er in zeer veel varianten en kwaliteiten (lees prijs).
Ga maar eens naar een forum over high-end, dan leer je snel wat dat betreft. (Quad bijv.)

Veel ontwerpen zijn er dan ook op gebaseerd om zoveel mogelijk condensatoren te vermijden.
Liever een complexe halfgeleiderconstructie dan een dure cap.

----------


## animaldrums

Feiten ..... Interpretaties ...... Vooroordelen ....... Psychologisch effect ........
Zolang de "Grote digitale mengtafel vergelijkdag" niet heeft plaatsgevonden kunnen - en worden er ook waarschijnlijk - er nog vele pagina's hierover volgeschreven.
En na dat de mengtafeldag heeft plaatsgevonden waarschijnlijk nog steeds ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SPS

> Feiten ..... Interpretaties ...... Vooroordelen ....... Psychologisch effect ........
> Zolang de "Grote digitale mengtafel vergelijkdag" niet heeft plaatsgevonden kunnen - en worden er ook waarschijnlijk - er nog vele pagina's hierover volgeschreven.
> En na dat de mengtafeldag heeft plaatsgevonden waarschijnlijk nog steeds ...



Zeker weten! (vooral omdat de grote vergelijkdag wordt bijgewoond door half dove en bevooroordeelde luitjes :Embarrassment: )

----------


## NesCio01

> Zeker weten! (vooral omdat de grote vergelijkdag wordt bijgewoond door half dove en bevooroordeelde luitjes)



Dus is op zo'n dag: meten is weten.

1 PA set, 1 amp set, merk en type maakt niet uit,
meting laat dan dus de verschillen zien die de tafel
verder stuurt.
Je hebt enkel een eerste referentie nodig,
laat dat dan vooral geen tafel X zijn, maar een tafel R?

@lol

grzt

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan toch maar een mengtafel dag op poten gaan zetten?

----------


## NesCio01

> Dan toch maar een mengtafel dag op poten gaan zetten?



[off topic]
Strak plan, graag alleen voor positivo's?

grtz

Nes

ps. gewoon setje Prospect, MBP met Smaart en multitracks zoals
al besproken?

[/off topic] = [on topic]

----------


## drbeat

> [off topic]
> Strak plan, graag alleen voor positivo's?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes
> 
> ps. gewoon setje Prospect, MBP met Smaart en multitracks zoals
> al besproken?
> ...



Hier een positivo...  :Wink:   kom graag naar de mengtafeldag. kan geen mixer mee nemen... misschien wel een ruimte regio Rotterdam Dordrecht...
en de dag zoals ness voorsteld...geen geleuter daar over meer maar gewoon doen wat mij betreft..

----------


## showband

ik denk dat je vanuit midas minimaal zelf toch al een antwoord op je site wil geven waarom je niet voor 1000euro minder de X32 koopt...

betere preamps+faders gaan volgens mij in het gevecht om de 2000-tot-4000 euro digimixers geen 1000 euro verschil maken.
Er gaan analoge tafels voor een prikkie op marktplaats die fabelachtige pre-amps hebben... En veel (yamaha) digi-eigenaren die het verschil waarderen. Die hebben allang een set preamps erbij gekocht.

Niet dat ik het wil wegzetten als oninteressant. Het ziet er weer GAS inducing uit. Maar gezien de cash momenteel ruled als nooit tevoren....

----------


## NesCio01

> Hier een positivo...   kom graag naar de mengtafeldag. kan geen mixer mee nemen... misschien wel een ruimte regio Rotterdam Dordrecht...
> en de dag zoals ness voorsteld...geen geleuter daar over meer maar gewoon doen wat mij betreft..



.....
+5
.....

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Inmiddels heb ik deze tafel al verschillende keren bij in de buurt grotere bedrijven langs zien komen. Heb er 1 keer bij een bekende naar gevraagd, het antwoord was heel simpel. Ik kan deze voor minder verhuren dan een duurdere. Klant kreeg 2 opties en koos voor deze.

Vond het een wat rare redenering en dat bleek ook uit het verdere gesprek wel. Tevens hadden ze hem net 2 dagen binnen en waren ze er nog niet heel bekend mee en dat was ook wel te horen en te zien tijdens het spelen van de band  :Big Grin: 

Daar integen heb ik ook al meerdere keren gezien en gehoord dat het heel lekker klonk. Als dat zo is maakt het mij geen flikker uit wat er ligt als ik maar een mooi en eerlijk stukkie muziek te horen krijg.

----------


## zjeten

Vraagje aan de X32 gebruikers. Als je vb een vintage compressor gebruikt op je x32. Moet dit dan geinserd worden op een mixbus of kun je het inserteren op het kanaal zelf en hoeveel zo'n rackpieces kun je gebruiken? Ik veronderstel met de 16 mixbusses dat je vb 8 monitorlijnen kunt maken ,4 subgroepen (zijn die dan stereo of gebruik je 1 voor links en 1 voor rechts) en de andere kunnen iets anders zijn? klopt mijn redenering? Groeten ,Jef

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Vraagje aan de X32 gebruikers. Als je vb een vintage compressor gebruikt op je x32. Moet dit dan geinserd worden op een mixbus of kun je het inserteren op het kanaal zelf en hoeveel zo'n rackpieces kun je gebruiken?



Je kunt inserten, op beide. Er zijn 8 stereo effecten, 4 daarvan kunnen als FX send en return, de andere 4 kunnen enkel als insert. Een effect kan ook een dual mono of stereo eq zijn.





> Ik veronderstel met de 16 mixbusses dat je  vb 8 monitorlijnen kunt maken ,4 subgroepen (zijn die dan stereo of  gebruik je 1 voor links en 1 voor rechts) en de andere kunnen iets  anders zijn? klopt mijn redenering? Groeten ,Jef



Je hebt 16 mixbussen die je als aux of sub groep kunt gebruiken. Dit zijn mono kanalen, deze kun je wel linken zodat ze stereo worden, dus maximaal 8 stereo subgroep / aux.
Daarnaast heb je 6 matrix, 1 mono, 1 stereo master uitgang.
Dat zijn dus 25 mixbussen/uitgangen, dus zonder de pfl.
Als je subgroepen enkel gebruikt voor het groeperen en niets insert of apart naar buiten brengt, dan kun je in plaats daarvan beter DCA groepen gebruiken, hier heb je er ook nog eens 8 van.

Op de full size kun je in totaal met 22 kanalen uit, 16 op XLR, 6 op TRS/jack.

----------


## zjeten

Vandaag nog wat filmpjes bekeken van de x32. Lukt dit eventueel. In de linker kolom 3 stereo fx + 2 mono vintage compressors voor stem. En dan rechts vb 4 dual graphic eq's voor front en monitors. Of kun je 1 stereo eq gebruiken voor al je monitors? Waarschijnlijk niet he ?

----------


## PvG

> Vandaag nog wat filmpjes bekeken van de x32. Lukt dit eventueel. In de linker kolom 3 stereo fx + 2 mono vintage compressors voor stem. En dan rechts vb 4 dual graphic eq's voor front en monitors. Of kun je 1 stereo eq gebruiken voor al je monitors? Waarschijnlijk niet he ?



Je hebt 8 stereo effect slots beschikbaar. 3 stereo fx + 4 dual mono eq is dus 7 sloten. Als die vintage compressor er in dual mono versie is, zou het net passen. Maar heb je die eqs echt nodig? Mijn ervaring is dat ik voldoende heb aan de 4-bands parametrische eq + low-cut die je ook op elke mixbus beschikbaar hebt.

----------


## zjeten

aha!
Dat wist ik niet!
Ik werk nu met mijn analoge tafel zelfs zonder eq(presets zitten in mijn xti versterkers) en weinig problemen maar zou toch handig zijn om ergens 
op een monitor een feedback frequetie te kunnen wegnemen maar dat zou dan gaan met een smalle filter met de paramterische ! ok! super. Dus ,effecten kan ik ook in de rechter kolom gebruiken in de x32 ?
Heb je meer als effecten genoeg denk ik.






> Je hebt 8 stereo effect slots beschikbaar. 3 stereo fx + 4 dual mono eq is dus 7 sloten. Als die vintage compressor er in dual mono versie is, zou het net passen. Maar heb je die eqs echt nodig? Mijn ervaring is dat ik voldoende heb aan de 4-bands parametrische eq + low-cut die je ook op elke mixbus beschikbaar hebt.

----------


## lifespan

X32 updaten...... ik heb net x32 aangeschaft (1 jaar oud, was ca 6 x gebruikt), denk dat het verstandig is om meteen de nieuwste updates er op te zetten, maar.... hoe doe ik dat? Als ik op de site van Behringer kijk zie ik diverse downloads, moet ik die allemaal op een stick zetten? En kan ik die stick daarna in het USB slot op de bovenkant van de tafel plaatsen, geeft de tafel dan zelf aan hoe het verder gaat? ik kom niet helemaal uit de manual. Kan iemand me hiermee helpen?
bvd, Lifespan

----------


## timmetje

Je wilt de alleen firmware update downloaden. Als je het aandurft om met een (mogelijk instabiele) Beta-versie te draaien download je 'X32 V2.0 (BETA)'. Anders neem je 'Firmware Update 1.15 (Jul-30-2013)'.

Vervolgens zet je dat bestand op een USB-stick (wel eerst het zip-bestand uitpakken natuurlijk), zet je tafel uit, drukt de USB-stick er in, zet je tafel weer aan en volgt de instructies.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als je meteen ook een ipad of laptop eraan wilt hangen, dan zou ik nog even de 1.15 erop zetten. 

Als je voorlopig toch enkel op de tafel aan het "spelen" bent kun je 2.0 beta rustig proberen, je leert dan in 1 keer de nieuwere versie. Er zijn niet veel klachten over de beta, waarschijnlijk zal het niet lang duren voordat de officiële uitkomt.

Mocht de USB stick niet herkent worden / update niet automatisch gestart, dan kun je de sample rate omswitchen, meestal gaat het dan wel.

----------


## DJ Antoon

V2.02 final release is uit voor de X32.
Echter nog geen ipad app of pc edit...

----------


## renevanh

iPad wel, X32edit nog niet. Die ga je o.a. nodig hebben om je shows en scenes te converteren.

----------


## JohanH

> iPad wel, X32edit nog niet. Die ga je o.a. nodig hebben om je shows en scenes te converteren.



In de appstore staat toch nog de oude versie..

----------


## DJ Antoon

> iPad wel, X32edit nog niet. Die ga je o.a. nodig hebben om je shows en scenes te converteren.



Idd de ipad app is nog niet gelanceerd. Er komt trouwens eerst een app die dezelfde functionaliteit heeft als de oude maar werkt met de nieuwe firmware. Daarna komt er een update met de nieuwe snufjes.

X32edit heb je niet nodig om je scenes te converteren, inladen op de tafel en vervolgens opslaan is voldoende.

----------


## drbeat

zou dat nog eens komen dat ze ook een app voor Android maken? want bv asus of samsung, zijn heel erg goede tabletjes en zelfs misschien beter dan de Ipad. (mijn samsung galaxy is bv kwa scherm en resolutie en handelbaarheid (overal op aan te sluiten met reguliere systemen) veel beter dan de Ipad 2.

Vind dat voor al die digitafels wel een gemis hoor, dat android gewoon schraal ondersteund wordt...kan aan mij liggen..

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dat is er al weer een tijdje.
Wel niet door behringer gemaakt, maar werkt gewoon goed.
Mixing station kan zo'n beetje alles en heeft zelfs een custom layer.
Xmonitor is een beetje de monitor app voor de muzikanten.
Het schijnt zelfs al met 2.02 te werken, dus sneller als de ipad beschikbaar.

Ik heb het trouwens wel op mijn android telefoon, een samsung S advance, maar krijg het niet op een samsung tab van de 1e generatie... Niet eens zichtbaar in de playstore?

----------


## drbeat

dat wist ik niet zeg, das leuk! ik heb overigens dezelfde Telefoon, de samsung S advance... Prima telefoontje. Welke app gebruik je dan? want ik kan hem in de palystore vinden....  Beiden overigens niet, Xmonitor en Mixing station idd niet te vinden..

Ben benieuwd!!

----------


## DJ Antoon

Voor xmonitor heb ik met een apk installer moeten werken:
http://www.andreaskormann.at/xmonitor/

Mixing station:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWTVfaVF1Og
http://nl.appbrain.com/app/mixing-st....mixingstation

ik heb de telefoon moeten updaten naar android 4.1.2.
jelly bean geloof ik...

Telefoon word wel erg traag de laatste tijd. Ik wil een andere, 1 met de performance van een note3 en de scherm grootte van de s advance...

----------


## vasco

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Mixers.aspx?s=G950
Expensioncards voor o.a. MADI en Dante.

----------


## Soundadb

> ik denk dat je vanuit midas minimaal zelf toch al een antwoord op je site wil geven waarom je niet voor 1000euro minder de X32 koopt...
> 
> betere preamps+faders gaan volgens mij in het gevecht om de 2000-tot-4000 euro digimixers geen 1000 euro verschil maken.
> Er gaan analoge tafels voor een prikkie op marktplaats die fabelachtige pre-amps hebben... En veel (yamaha) digi-eigenaren die het verschil waarderen. Die hebben allang een set preamps erbij gekocht.
> 
> Niet dat ik het wil wegzetten als oninteressant. Het ziet er weer GAS inducing uit. Maar gezien de cash momenteel ruled als nooit tevoren....



Is het iemand opgevallen dat de talkback microfoon-ingang van de M32 vierpolig is ??
Er was zeker haast bij het ineen schroeven van het demo-model....

----------


## peterwagner

> Is het iemand opgevallen dat de talkback microfoon-ingang van de M32 vierpolig is ??
> Er was zeker haast bij het ineen schroeven van het demo-model....



Ben je niet in de war met de aansluiting voor de desklight aan de achterkant? De TB-ingang aan de voorkant is toch echt 3-polig.

----------


## vasco

Soundadb heeft gelijk dat in het CAD (getekende) plaatje op de website van Midas aan de voorzijde bij de talkback microfoon een vier polige XLR is getekend. Dit is (maar) een CAD tekening, in de echte versie zit wel een drie polige geschroefd zie ik op foto's.

----------


## desolation

> ik denk dat je vanuit midas minimaal zelf toch al een antwoord op je site wil geven waarom je niet voor 1000euro minder de X32 koopt...
> 
> betere preamps+faders gaan volgens mij in het gevecht om de 2000-tot-4000 euro digimixers geen 1000 euro verschil maken.
> Er gaan analoge tafels voor een prikkie op marktplaats die fabelachtige pre-amps hebben... En veel (yamaha) digi-eigenaren die het verschil waarderen. Die hebben allang een set preamps erbij gekocht.
> 
> Niet dat ik het wil wegzetten als oninteressant. Het ziet er weer GAS inducing uit. Maar gezien de cash momenteel ruled als nooit tevoren....



Het is zelfs meer dan 1000EUR minder. Ik moet je gelijk geven hierin, had de M32 ruimte gehad voor 2 expansion cards dan kon ik ergens nog het prijsverschil snappen, maar nu? De 96k mode is nog altijd zeer vaporware, dus meer dan een X32 in een mooier doosje is het eigenlijk niet.

----------


## timmetje

> Het is zelfs meer dan 1000EUR minder. Ik moet je gelijk geven hierin, had de M32 ruimte gehad voor 2 expansion cards dan kon ik ergens nog het prijsverschil snappen, maar nu? De 96k mode is nog altijd zeer vaporware, dus meer dan een X32 in een mooier doosje is het eigenlijk niet.



Belangrijkste verschillen:

 - 96Khz
 - Midas faders
 - Andere 'luxure' behuizing

Voor mij niet het prijsverschil waard, zeker niet nu de X32 ook gewoon de Midas stageboxes ondersteunt.

----------


## frederic

Ik heb deze week een demo bij Thomann in  Burgebrach.
Ben ingeschreven. Ondertussen ook een uitstapje doen naar Nurnberg  :Smile: 
De verkoper vertelde dat het toch wel een heel ander niveau was van mengtafel.

We zullen zien.

----------


## timmetje

> Ik heb deze week een demo bij Thomann in  Burgebrach.
> Ben ingeschreven. Ondertussen ook een uitstapje doen naar Nurnberg 
> De verkoper vertelde dat het toch wel een heel ander niveau was van mengtafel.
> 
> We zullen zien.



'Een ander niveau' kan op heel veel punten natuurlijk. Daarnaast ben ik licht allergisch voor 'meningen' van verkopers.

Zou leuk zijn als je je bevindingen hier zou posten. Tot nu toe blijkt het namelijk nogal ingewikkeld om de concrete 'real-life' verschillen duidelijk te krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die 96kHz en die andere faders zijn best wel behoorlijke verschillen....

----------


## Hitvision

Ben ook benieuwd hoe dat de pre amps zich verhouden tussen de X32 en M32. Op papier zouden die van M32 een stuk beter moeten zijn dus ben benieuwd naar de praktijk.

----------


## frederic

En als het werkelijk de preamps zijn van de Midas pro reeks is dit ook wel een groot verschil.

----------


## Hitvision

Wellicht een aanvulling:

Klikklikklik

----------


## DJ Antoon

Familie uitbreiding:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRYHqDJPhqo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrlSyAD-dVs

----------


## desolation

> Die 96kHz en die andere faders zijn best wel behoorlijke verschillen....



er IS helemaal geen 96kHz, dat "kan in de toekomst toegevoegd worden". groot verschil.

ook kan je de X32 nu linken met de DL251, goedkoper dan zelfs een M32 met 2x DL16 en ook 100% Pro series preamps....

----------


## ACSlater

Voor de X32-experts onder ons:
Kun je met de x32 rack ook de aux-uitgangen gebruiken voor stereo iems? We hebben met onze band in principe genoeg aan de 16 ingangen maar ik heb eigenlijk ook 14 uitgangen nodig (main out l+r en 6 stereo inear mixjes). Van de aux-ingangen heb ik al begrepen dat je die ook als gewone inputs kunt gebruiken, dus dan kom je op 22 ingangen in totaal.

----------


## teunos

> Voor de X32-experts onder ons:
> Kun je met de x32 rack ook de aux-uitgangen gebruiken voor stereo iems? We hebben met onze band in principe genoeg aan de 16 ingangen maar ik heb eigenlijk ook 14 uitgangen nodig (main out l+r en 6 stereo inear mixjes). Van de aux-ingangen heb ik al begrepen dat je die ook als gewone inputs kunt gebruiken, dus dan kom je op 22 ingangen in totaal.



Je kunt gratis de controle app downloaden voor zowel PC als Ipad (ook voor android geloof ik maar daar ben ik niet zeker van). 
Dan kun je gewoon even proberen of dat wat jij wil mogelijk is met de X32.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Voor de X32-experts onder ons:
> Kun je met de x32 rack ook de aux-uitgangen gebruiken voor stereo iems? We hebben met onze band in principe genoeg aan de 16 ingangen maar ik heb eigenlijk ook 14 uitgangen nodig (main out l+r en 6 stereo inear mixjes). Van de aux-ingangen heb ik al begrepen dat je die ook als gewone inputs kunt gebruiken, dus dan kom je op 22 ingangen in totaal.



Aux ingangen zijn enkel gebalanceerde line ingangen. Dus zonder fantoom spanning en beperkte digitale gain/trim.
Aux uitgangen zijn ook gewoon gebalanceerd.

----------


## PvG

> Voor de X32-experts onder ons:
> Kun je met de x32 rack ook de aux-uitgangen gebruiken voor stereo iems? We hebben met onze band in principe genoeg aan de 16 ingangen maar ik heb eigenlijk ook 14 uitgangen nodig (main out l+r en 6 stereo inear mixjes). Van de aux-ingangen heb ik al begrepen dat je die ook als gewone inputs kunt gebruiken, dus dan kom je op 22 ingangen in totaal.



Het antwoord op je vraag: Ja, dat kan. Je kunt op de tab ROUTING->aux-out per aux output bepalen welk signaal je er naartoe wilt sturen: één van de 16 mixbussen, main L / C/M / R, één van de 6 matrixbussen of een direct-out van een kanaal. Je kunt zelfs bepalen of dat pre/post eq, dyn, mute en/of fader is.

----------


## ACSlater

Bedankt voor de antwoorden. Dan is de X32 Rack dus geschikt voor onze doeleinden. Ik houd dan nog 2 van de 16 bussen over die ik voor fx kan gebruiken toch?

----------


## teunos

> Bedankt voor de antwoorden. Dan is de X32 Rack dus geschikt voor onze doeleinden. Ik houd dan nog 2 van de 16 bussen over die ik voor fx kan gebruiken toch?



Dat klopt. alle 16 mixbussen zijn volledig vrij te routen en elke willekeurige bus kun je gebruiken voor fx.
Ik ben zelf nog aan het twijfelen tussen een Rack en producer.
Mag ik vragen waarom jij kiest voor een rack ipv een producer? 
De in/output is identiek en het prijsverschil is ''slechts'' 200 euro. Voor dat geld krijg je een volledige control surface terwijl de Rack echt alleen via ipad te besturen is (nee, ik beschouw die paar knopjes en het kleine display niet als bruikbaar, zeker niet als het in een 19'' rek op de vloer staat waarvoor je hurkend het display niet eens kan lezen.
Het voordeel van de Rack vind ik dan weer dat hij kleiner is en makkelijker mee te nemen, neemt bijna geen ruimte in beslag.

----------


## PvG

De mono bus is ook te gebruiken als 17e mixbus (alleen kun je (nog) geen mix maken via send-on-faders op de ipad app). Deze bus is ook voor fx te gebruiken. Dus je houdt er 3 over.

Als de mixer ook voor FOH wordt gebruikt door een geluidsman (niet-zijnde één van de bandleden op het podium), dan geef die man ajb faders. Als de mixer alleen vanaf podium wordt gebruikt, neem dan de rack versie zodat je er bier op kunt zetten. ;-)

----------


## ACSlater

@teunos:

Omdat we de X32 puur voor de in-ear mix willen gebruiken. We gebruiken nu SAC (een mixer die werkt op Windows) en hiervoor is geen ondersteuning voor Ipad-bediening en ik denk dat we genoeg hebben aan de Rack. Je brengt mij nu toch aan het twijfelen. We hebben ook nog een 19" rack liggen waar de hele handel in zou passen met een Producer bovenop. Het is inderdaad erg makkelijk om met faders de mix bij te stellen en de Ipad-functionaliteit heb je er nog steeds bij.

----------


## drbeat

> @teunos:
> 
> Omdat we de X32 puur voor de in-ear mix willen gebruiken. We gebruiken nu SAC (een mixer die werkt op Windows) en hiervoor is geen ondersteuning voor Ipad-bediening en ik denk dat we genoeg hebben aan de Rack. Je brengt mij nu toch aan het twijfelen. We hebben ook nog een 19" rack liggen waar de hele handel in zou passen met een Producer bovenop. Het is inderdaad erg makkelijk om met faders de mix bij te stellen en de Ipad-functionaliteit heb je er nog steeds bij.



wij gebruiken de producer voor hetzelfde doel....en ik als eigenaar ben er heel tevreden over...voor wat hij kost heb ik echt een machtig mooie mixer waar ik met een gerust hart op durf te vertrouwen....heerlijk apparaat en met de ipad sturing of de android app is het voor ons allemaal heerlijk repeteren en op het podium....

----------


## ACSlater

> wij gebruiken de producer voor hetzelfde doel....en ik als eigenaar ben er heel tevreden over...voor wat hij kost heb ik echt een machtig mooie mixer waar ik met een gerust hart op durf te vertrouwen....heerlijk apparaat en met de ipad sturing of de android app is het voor ons allemaal heerlijk repeteren en op het podium....



Een ding waar ik nog niet echt een antwoord op heb: kun je een stereo inear mix, dus een L+R, in een keer mixen en de stereo middels een pan-knop instellen of moet je dan apart jouw linker kant en rechter kant instellen met de faders?

----------


## teunos

> @teunos:
> 
> Omdat we de X32 puur voor de in-ear mix willen gebruiken. We gebruiken nu SAC (een mixer die werkt op Windows) en hiervoor is geen ondersteuning voor Ipad-bediening en ik denk dat we genoeg hebben aan de Rack. Je brengt mij nu toch aan het twijfelen. We hebben ook nog een 19" rack liggen waar de hele handel in zou passen met een Producer bovenop. Het is inderdaad erg makkelijk om met faders de mix bij te stellen en de Ipad-functionaliteit heb je er nog steeds bij.



Sac is wel een machtig mooi systeem waar je extreem flexibel mee bent. Inderdaad geen appsturing.
volgens mij heeft de x32 echter ook sends op faders waardoor je dus een auxmix ook met de faders kan maken. Als je een keer een gasttech erbij hebt is het zoals al genoemd toch echt wel een voordeel als die persoon gewoon faders heeft . Of een groot groot touchscreen met een laptop xD.

als je toch al een flightcase hebt waar de producer evt in past en je hebt de vervoersmogelihkheden, zou ik dat zeker doen. Maar dat is slechts mijn mening.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> volgens mij heeft de x32 echter ook sends op faders waardoor je dus een auxmix ook met de faders kan maken.



Ja dat kan, zowel op de console als op de app.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Een ding waar ik nog niet echt een antwoord op heb: kun je een stereo inear mix, dus een L+R, in een keer mixen en de stereo middels een pan-knop instellen of moet je dan apart jouw linker kant en rechter kant instellen met de faders?



Op het moment dat je 2 auxen linked, heb je dus een stereo signaal en krijg je een aparte volume en aparte pan pot. Met send on faders heb je geloof ik enkel volume. Als je dan aux 1 kiest en volume bij regelt, dan gaat als je switched naar 2 de fader mee, en is dus gelijk. Je kunt dus handig vantevoren een beetje een panning maken en achteraf volume aanpassen.

----------


## PvG

Midas springt in het gat van Behringer: rack mountable *met* scribble LCDs. Wel een dieeep rack.
http://www.midasconsoles.com/Products/M32R.aspx

----------


## desolation

wel dat ziet er lekker uit.
DANTE kaartje in, DL251 erbij, ik denk al dat ik weet wat ik volgend jaar in huis haal  :Smile:

----------


## Fridge

hmmm frappant.... als ik die URL benader word ik knalhard doorgelinkt naar midasconsoles.com , van een 32R geen spoor....

----------


## PvG

Euh, hij is weer weg... Volgens mij heeft er een webbeheerder op z'n donder gehad  :Smile: 
Of het was een teaser van Midas...

Voor wie het heeft gemist: het is een combi van X32 compact en producer in M32 jas / met M32 goodies (behuizing, faders, preamps/adc/dacs). Rack mountable met scribble LCDs en 16 in / 8 uit lokaal. 1 minpuntje gezien: de layer select buttons zaten niet naast de faders maar op het schuine deel onder het scherm. Het platte deel bevat dus alleen fader/mute/select en channel LCDs.

----------


## jadjong



----------


## Trooper

op het web blijft altijd wel iets plakken
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=gr

----------


## Trooper

> op het web blijft altijd wel iets plakken
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=gr





en nu terug op hun eigen website te vinden:
http://www.midasconsoles.com/Products/M32R.aspx

----------


## PvG

Hmm. Ben benieuwd hoe deze in het echt voelt: een beetje of veel robuuster dan de Berry.
Tot nu toe 2 minpunten:
- locatie van layer knoppen
- geen aansluiting voor desklight

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als ik de foto's zo zie dan lijkt ie me zo diep, als de kist (op wielen) zo groot moet worden, dan weet ik niet of een tape act, of een band met dit als podium mix, er gelukkig van word. Misschien valt het mee...

En dat is toch een beetje de doelgroep lijkt me, anders hoeft het geen 19" te zijn lijkt me.

----------


## Sound2000

62 cm diep is ie

----------


## drbeat

> 62 cm diep is ie



jahhh....excl. de lengte van een connector...vergeet dat niet...plus een stukje kabel en ruimte bij eventueel nog bv een doghouse om je stekkertjes er uit te trekken....al met al komt er zo met bv de stroomkabel en de rest zo een cm of 7 a tien bij...en wil je nog iets van stekkertjes heel houden misschien wel 15 cm.... maar das wel veel.....

verder vind ik het wel een erg mooie mixer....waar ik een beetje tussen zit te twijfelen is of dat deze mixer voordat behringer midas kocht al als proefdemo al volledig klaar stond...toen kocht die moedermaatschappij midas...ziet t ontwerp en pakken dat als basis om de X32 lijn mee te ontwikkelen..vanuit de compact en de producer is de M32R Weer ontwikkeld...of zelfs andersom... de producer is echt een versimpelde versie van de M32R. 

Wat ik me afvraag...is zou ik mijn instellingen van mijn producer of een X32 zo kunnen overhevelen naar bv de M32r of M32?? dat zou dan erug super zijn...dan krijg je een soort standaard in digimixerland en kan ik bv mijn monitorinstellingen voor de inears zo naar een foh tech sturen en staan de inears al na de linecheck goed...dat zou werelds zijn......

----------


## PvG

> Wat ik me afvraag...is zou ik mijn instellingen van mijn producer of een X32 zo kunnen overhevelen naar bv de M32r of M32??



Vooralsnog is de firmware voor beide hetzelfde...




> dat zou dan erug super zijn...dan krijg je een soort standaard in digimixerland en kan ik bv mijn monitorinstellingen voor de inears zo naar een foh tech sturen en staan de inears al na de linecheck goed...dat zou werelds zijn......



Utopie! Dan moet je altijd dezelfde set mics gebruiken en hopen dat de FOH tech ook je gain settings overneemt.

----------


## T.O.P.

> 62 cm diep is ie



Ge kunt hem natuurlijk over dwars plaatsen....

----------


## Trooper

> Ge kunt hem natuurlijk over dwars plaatsen....



en daarvoor is je eigen usernaam: "TOP"  of werk je veel dwars  :Cool:

----------


## Trooper

zijn er gebruikers van de X/M 32(R) die het nodig vinden nog extra apparatuur (mp3/cd speler/ netwerkrouter/ ... ? ) in dezelfde flightcase in te bouwen.  

de voorstelling van de m32r doet mij sterk nadenken om eindelijk mijn O1v96 te vervangen, ik kom meer en meer aan de max van de in/outputs van de O1v96. Ook qua klank zal dit zeker een verbetering zijn. 

enige waar ik aan denk, bij vol gebruik van 32 kanalen op de M32r, is het voor gasttechnici nog makkelijk bedienbaar met 16 faders ipv de 32faders.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> zijn er gebruikers van de X/M 32(R) die het nodig vinden nog extra apparatuur (mp3/cd speler/ netwerkrouter/ ... ? ) in dezelfde flightcase in te bouwen.



Wifi is wel erg handig, cd speler mis ik regelmatig, soundcheck gaat makkelijk via de usb stick, maar dat is enkel wav...
Tja en als het meer tape act achtig is, wat draadloos...





> de voorstelling van de m32r doet mij sterk nadenken om eindelijk mijn  O1v96 te vervangen, ik kom meer en meer aan de max van de in/outputs van  de O1v96. Ook qua klank zal dit zeker een verbetering zijn. 
> 
> enige waar ik aan denk, bij vol gebruik van 32 kanalen op de M32r, is  het voor gasttechnici nog makkelijk bedienbaar met 16 faders ipv de  32faders.



Dat is dan met alle 19" tafels hetzelfde probleem eigenlijk...
Als je voornamelijk bands doet en dan vanuit FOH, dan heb ik liever een full size.
Gaat het toch vanaf langs het podium, of is het meer presentatie achtig, ja dan is dit wel erg handig.

Voordeel is je LCD's per kanaal, via de ipad of android tablet / telefoon, prik je en vul je gelijktijdig makkelijk de naam in terwijl de gasttech de rest voorbereid. Scheelt een hoop communicatie wie nu op welk kanaal zit.
Ik zet meestal het drumstel op de 2e layer, de rest op de 1e. Dit is wel op een fullsize.
Met dca's regel je de balans, en tijdens een solo van de drummer (of brushes) schakel ik even naar de andere layer. 

Door de LCD's met achtergrond kleurtjes kun je door andere kleuren (drumstel 1 kleur) vocals, gitaren, etc. diverse andere kleuren heel makkelijk zien of je wel op de goede layer zit.

----------


## PvG

> zijn er gebruikers van de X/M 32(R) die het nodig vinden nog extra apparatuur (mp3/cd speler/ netwerkrouter/ ... ? ) in dezelfde flightcase in te bouwen.



WiFi+ethernet router! Evt. iets met AirPlay. Let op: X32 heeft problemen met directe ethernet verbinding met AirPort Express! (Auto negotiate lijkt niet te werken.) Om een AirPort Express betrouwbaar werkend te krijgen moet je een extra switch tussen de AirPort en X32 zetten.

Stopcontacten!

Spelers zou ik in een extern rackje schroeven, anders wordt de kist met tafel veel te groot/zwaar.
Ik zou eerder nadenken over integreren van een laptop standaard (een voldoende diep, recht doghouse kan al fijn werken, hoewel een doghouse de kist flink groter maakt). Audio van laptop naar X32 doe je natuurlijk gewoon via een USB kabeltje.

X32 heeft een desklight connector ingebouwd. M32R niet... bedenk een plekje voor desklight.

Ik heb standaard 2 CAT kabels ingeplugd in de kist liggen. Enerzijds om de ethercons op de X32 te ontzien (is toch niet de Neutrik kwaliteit die ik gewend ben), anderzijds om snel in te kunnen pluggen op CAT haspel (ik heb de haspel altijd bij de tafel, omdat je je tafel nog wel 'ns verplaatst, terwijl het podium meestal op z'n plek blijft).





> de voorstelling van de m32r doet mij sterk nadenken om eindelijk mijn O1v96 te vervangen, ik kom meer en meer aan de max van de in/outputs van de O1v96. Ook qua klank zal dit zeker een verbetering zijn. 
> 
> enige waar ik aan denk, bij vol gebruik van 32 kanalen op de M32r, is het voor gasttechnici nog makkelijk bedienbaar met 16 faders ipv de 32faders.



Mijn ervaring is dat ik per hand toch maar enkele faders tegelijk bedien (links vocals/solos, rechts DCAs). Bij de X32 zijn de layer knoppen goed bereikbaar, bij de M32R misschien minder... Ik neem ook aan dat de M32R ook de mogelijkheid krijgt om 16 inputs tegelijk op de faders te leggen net zoals bij de X32 producer en X32 compact. Bij de X32 zouden dat er 24 kunnen zijn, maar die functie is er (nog) niet.

----------


## MusicXtra

De kunst met digitaal mixen is om het analoog denken los te laten...
Je kunt naar hartelust zelf je layers samenstellen en dus zorgen dat hetgeen je vaak nodig hebt altijd binnen handbereik is.
Zelf mix ik veel op DCA niveau en heb de vocals niet alleen onder 2 DCA's zitten (1 voor het FOH geluid en 1 voor het monitor geluid) maar ook de kanalen in iedere layer ingedeeld zodat ik daar altijd direct op in kan grijpen.
Of de X/M32 zoveel flexibiliteit kent als Roland weet ik niet maar met een beetje creativiteit is er echt wel een goed werkbare indeling te maken.

----------


## jop

weet iemand waarom behinger een (flinke) prijsverhoging heeft doorgevoerd?

----------


## PvG

Lage stand van de euro vs dollar?

----------


## w.eckhardt

Meer mensen last van defect rakende connectoren op de input-channels?
Op een school waar ik sinds kort werk hebben ze een X32 aangeschaft. Deze heeft nu denk ik zo'n 10 shows meegemaakt, maar er zijn al 2 XLR-inputs waarvan de pushbutton niet meer werkt.

Oftewel: Deze kabels kunnen er niet meer uit...

----------


## PvG

Komt vaker voor (meerdere berichten op bijv sound forums network). Bij mij nog niet voorgekomen.
Exacte oorzaak is niet duidelijk:
1) beschadiging van chassideel: metalen locking plaatje verbogen? Of
2) beschadiging van connector: niet meer rond oid? Of
3) toleranties van connector nok: cheapo chinese connectoren?

Er staat ergens een filmpje online hoe je de locking plaatjes kunt verwijderen. Bij de bovenste laag chassisdelen is dat vrij eenvoudig, maar voor de onderste laag moet je behoorlijk wat uitbouwen.

----------


## Trooper

> Meer mensen last van defect rakende connectoren op de input-channels?
> Op een school waar ik sinds kort werk hebben ze een X32 aangeschaft. Deze heeft nu denk ik zo'n 10 shows meegemaakt, maar er zijn al 2 XLR-inputs waarvan de pushbutton niet meer werkt.
> 
> Oftewel: Deze kabels kunnen er niet meer uit...




defecte pushbutton heb ik van collega x32 gebruiker ook al gehoord.

----------


## PvG

Nieuw: S32, SD8 en SD16. SD16 is een handig blok voor bij de drummert.

----------


## PvG

Ok, en ook Midas heeft nieuwe speeltjes: M32R (wisten we al), M32C (~X32 core) en DL32 (~S32).

DL32 heeft 2x AES/EBU out en een mute all knopje. Nice.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Deze heeft nu denk ik zo'n 10 shows meegemaakt, maar er zijn al 2 XLR-inputs waarvan de pushbutton niet meer werkt.



Soms vraag ik me toch af, hoe mensen met spullen omgaan, in de tijd dat ik op beurzen werkte was het wekelijkse kost, maakte niet uit of het neutrik was of iets anders. Bij mijn eigen spullen is het in 30 jaar tijd misschien 2 keer gebeurt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Soms vraag ik me toch af, hoe mensen met spullen omgaan



Ik trof een keer mijn digital snake aan met 4 stuk getrokken XLR locks.... En niemand had ook maar een idee hoe dat kon.

----------


## Tummy

ik zit nog sterk na te denken over een x32 (compact/fullsize) of soundcraft si expression 1/2..

gebruiksgemak, output routing, (algemene) acceptatie van gast tech's, en de belangrijkste reden.. wat is zo'n x32 over een paar jaar nog waard vergeleken met een Si.. zijn bij mij voornamelijk de knel punten tot aanschaf van 1 van de 2.

los van dat ze een paar 100eu van elkaar schelen.

iemand die met een argument mij over de streep kan trekken?

----------


## frederic

Ik begin toch steeds meer de typische Behringer mankementen vast te stellen wat ik eigenlijk al altijd gedacht had.
Slechte inputs, slechte faders en knoppen.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik begin toch steeds meer de typische Behringer mankementen vast te stellen wat ik eigenlijk al altijd gedacht had.
> Slechte inputs, slechte faders en knoppen.




Je hebt drie jaar garantie op dat ding...en de service van beringer is in vergelijking met de concurentie toch heel wat beter...
Dat heb ik bij soundcraft nooit zo ervaren....

En ook bij die soundcraft zie ik probleempjes langskomen...en niet de minste probleempjes....

Wil je dit soort problemen niet?? Dan moet je naar digico midas pro series of avid ed...maar daar praat je over heel andere bedragen...alla factor 10 of 100....of meer....dus das geen vergelijk...

Roland heb ik altijd erg hoog gehad maar de huidige tafels vind ik heel zwak met de ipad besturingen...hopelijk komen de nieuwe tafels die aangekondigd zijn snel op de markt...daar hoop ik toch een wat betere ipad besturing en werking te gaan zien...

----------


## PvG

> Ik begin toch steeds meer de typische Behringer mankementen vast te stellen wat ik eigenlijk al altijd gedacht had.
> Slechte inputs, slechte faders en knoppen.



Inputs zijn standaard Neutrik printplaatchassisdelen; niks mis mee, maar de locking is door het kunststof huis niet zo robuust als bij een Neutrik D-series chassisdeel met metalen huis. Veel mixers gebruiken de variant zonder locking (meestal ook kunststof). Geen locking heeft ook nadelen: per ongeluk lostrekken bij het om patchen. Als je netjes met je spullen omgaat valt het wel mee. 
Volgens mij gebruikt de Si expression dezelfde chassisdelen. Maar ook de Midas Pro serie gebruikt de kunststof chassisdelen. Dat je er bij de X32 meer over hoort, ligt waarschijnlijk aan de verkoopaantallen en de gebruikersgroep (naast de semi-pro's ook een heleboel hobbybobs)...

Faders waar de riem vanaf liep was een probleem van de eerste serie X32. Idem voor de plakkende knoppen. Bij de huidige series is dit verholpen.

X32 en Si expression zijn beide niet duur, dus veel zul je niet afschrijven. Restwaarde zal bij beide ongeveer even hard omlaag gaan (ik verwacht zelfs dat de X32 wat minder snel gaat door de populariteit). Ik vind het grote voordeel van de X32/M32/Pro serie dat alles met elkaar kan praten, er zijn betaalbare interface kaarten beschikbaar voor Dante/ADAT/MADI/USB/FireWire en er is veel, heel veel keus in stageboxes.

Als ik nu zou moeten kiezen, zou mijn keuze op de M32R vallen (slechts ~700 euri meer dan een X32)...

----------


## Tummy

de midas m32r gebruikt ook de x32 stage boxes?

----------


## PvG

Yep, volgens mij wel. Vooralsnog gebruikt de hele X32/M32 serie dezelfde firmware. Andersom wel even oppassen: niet alle Midas stageboxes werken met de X32/M32 serie (wel de DL16/DL32 natuurlijk). En waarschijnlijk zal de Midas Pro serie ook niet zomaar de stageboxes van de X32/M32 serie accepteren.

Maar als ik een M32R zou kopen, zou ik ook de DL16/D32 stagebox van Midas er bij kopen (ivm met de iets betere preamps uit de Pro serie en de restwaarde).

----------


## timmetje

De DL251 en DL151 praten prima met de X32-serie. Er zijn zelfs mensen die beweren dat een DL251/DL151 met een X32 de best klinkende combinatie is die je op dit moment voor dat bedrag kunt kopen...

----------

